# firewood tractors



## SPDRMNKY

lots of "new to you" tractor threads, and folks getting firewood use out of em'...

rather than brag in someone else's thread, I'll drop this here...it's a good pic





a few weeks ago before the rains, my son and I were clearing a space to plant an english walnut
this is part of two hackberry limbs we took down...we also dropped a black walnut that had ice storm damage, and two HL's that had no business being in my yard
he's a good helper for a 4 yo


----------



## SPDRMNKY

go ahead...brag about your firewood "tractor" here...

anyone have something rusty and purpose built?


----------



## OnTheRoad

Great picture. You have every right to be proud.


----------



## Milkweed Seed

Having a little guy around to help out is the best. Love it when my 6yr old tags along. My 12 yr old could care less about helping out.... Nice tractor too!


----------



## DanTheCanadian




----------



## DanTheCanadian

Ol reliable, likes to freeze up tho.


----------



## zogger

Big fun man! I never got to fool with equipment when I was a little guy, but man I wanted to!


----------



## 3000 FPS

I envy you guys with your tractors. I hope to have one myself some day after getting some other things out of the way first.


----------



## Axfarmer

I bought this one because I got tired of repairing my collection of antique tractors. The power steering was the only way to go!


----------



## blades

Sold the aging skid steer last fall, been looking for tractor like yours, that isn't beat to junk yet doesn't require a new mortgage to acquire. ( Well, I can dream can't I )Getting to the point of just ordering a new one( ouch!) Pro's and con's either way. I can write it off as a equipment capitol expense over x years, doesn't help much still got to pony up the green backs up front. Been procrastinating for several months now.


----------



## NHMike

I love using the tractor for wood detail. It sure saves on the ol back!!


----------



## tom reinbolt

Don't log without one--love my Bob Cat front loader--worth every dime--pays for itself. The bigger the better--the small 'compact' tractors made by Kubota and John Deere might have the HP but are just too light and flimsy.

Glad I bought a bigger one--wish I had a backhoe!


----------



## 3000 FPS

A back hoe is what I plan on buying when the time comes. Maybe by the end of this year.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

This is my firewood getter, lawn mower, field mower, log splitter, garden cultivator, snow plow and nameless other chore do-er. I couldn't imagine taking care of my property without it. The chicks dig it too! Kubota B3200


----------



## sunfish

No pics, but we use a couple Kubotas here. A old L3750DT & newish L3800DT. Logging, firewood they are hard to beat!


----------



## jrider

JD 1070- will pick up enough to lift the back end off the ground. Couldn't imagine processing logs without it.


----------



## mesupra

I ended up selling my kubota 2850, what a great tractor that was. It was replaced by a bobcat cr335 with loader, backhoe, forks and a rake, so far so good, not sure I am going to like the additional weight and reduced clearance and r4 tires in the woods.


----------



## stltreedr

I dont have a tractor, but I do have a little man to help. Here he is back in January, after we just bucked and split a weeks worth. I believe you gotta teach em young- he's 3.

Hope to have a tractor some day though.


----------



## Buck#1

my fav fire wood tractor


----------



## philoshop

I lost my tractor pics in the great site-crash of '13.  I'll try to update this summer.
Kubota B7500 w/ a bucket.
Nice haulers there guys. Be careful though. Stuff happens *real* fast with the small tractors, especially when you're front-loaded.


----------



## srb08

stltreedr said:


> View attachment 348197
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a tractor, but I do have a little man to help. Here he is back in January, after we just bucked and split a weeks worth. I believe you gotta teach em young- he's 3.
> 
> Hope to have a tractor some day though.


Those are the best days you'll ever have, enjoy them to the fullest.


----------



## jwade

stltreedr said:


> View attachment 348197
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a tractor, but I do have a little man to help. Here he is back in January, after we just bucked and split a weeks worth. I believe you gotta teach em young- he's 3.
> 
> Hope to have a tractor some day though.


i am pretty sure he will remember that an cherish it all his life. good looking young man. you will remember it also they grow up so fast.


----------



## H-Ranch

Mine:


----------



## sunfish

tom reinbolt said:


> Don't log without one--love my Bob Cat front loader--worth every dime--pays for itself. The bigger the better--the small 'compact' tractors made by Kubota and John Deere might have the HP but are just too light and flimsy.
> 
> Glad I bought a bigger one--wish I had a backhoe!


I log with two of those "light & flimsy" Kubotas. Love em! Can't kill em! Glad I bought em!


----------



## sunfish

jrider said:


> JD 1070- will pick up enough to lift the back end off the ground. Couldn't imagine processing logs without it.View attachment 348185


Put some counter weight on the 3 pt hitch. Lifting the rears off the ground using the FEL is not good. Also too much weight on the front axle when no weight is on the 3 pt.


----------



## mesupra

I really like my Bobcat(kioti) so far but I would never venture to say that Kubota or Deere are flimsy. Having pulled a great deal of wood with my l2850 I would be willing to put that tractor up against any 35hp tractor in the woods. The creature comforts of the Bobcat and extra weight is nice when doing construction/excavation orientated tasks. I actually just pulled 2 Ironwood stumps this evening with the backhoe, what a pain in the arse.


----------



## jrider

sunfish said:


> Put some counter weight on the 3 pt hitch. Lifting the rears off the ground using the FEL is not good. Also too much weight on the front axle when no weight is on the 3 pt.


Didn't say I run it with that much weight, just that it will pick its own arse end up. I put the mower deck on when needed for counter balance.


----------



## sunfish

jrider said:


> Didn't say I run it with that much weight, just that it will pick its own arse end up. I put the mower deck on when needed for counter balance.


Gotcha


----------



## Knobby57

No counter weight needed 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTom

This one is the firewood hauler, bale carrier, and push stuff around one. Load the bucket and lift it over the deck and put it in the racks on the porch. As I told someone in another thread, I never realized I couldn't live without one until I got one. Sorry no actual pics of it doing woodsy things, this was the only pic of it I could find at all. 




This one isn't for firewood, but it didn't want to be left out...


----------



## philoshop

I grew up on a Farmall Cub. Looks like a nice restoration there.
And an old tricycle Deere, (a 'B' maybe?). Open the petcocks and give the flywheel a good yank. That's a sound I'll never forget! Steering with the brakes while plowing was also an experience.
Love the kid-pics, but keep the little ones away from the moving/operating stuff. A local guy here just lost his 2 year old this past week to a backhoe during a simple joy-ride with the little one on his lap. Sad as hell, and something he'll have to live with.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## JustTom

Yeah, the kids are always telling me I baby them, but I don't let them near me when I'm doing stuff. "Dad, you never let us have any fun" is a pretty common tune around here. Those pics are a bit dated. The "old man" on the cub is from 2007 and is now 9 yrs old, and I think the deere pic was from 2010.

By the way, the 1050 must have gotten offended that I dared put cub pic in, because I just broke the steering bracket while carrying a round bale, so it's grounded. Was braggin' on it and it decided to make a fool of me.

So, waaaah!, I really wish I knew how to weld for the umpteenth time.


----------



## sunfish

JustTom said:


> By the way, the 1050 must have gotten offended that I dared put cub pic in, because I just broke the steering bracket while carrying a round bale, so it's grounded. Was braggin' on it and it decided to make a fool of me.
> 
> So, waaaah!, I really wish I knew how to weld for the umpteenth time.


More counter weight on the 3 pt, takes weight off the front end, helps keep axle & steering components from breaking. Also make tractor handle and steer better when a load in on the loader. Talking about more than the weight of the mower you have one there, 1000 lbs or more.


----------



## JustTom

Thanks. I have an actual counterweight (aka big barrel of concrete) but it is sitting at FIL house so was making do. The 5x4 bales are around 770 lbs. I use the 3pt in winter to move the 1200lb haylage bales. Truth is I abuse the crap out of it moving around bigger bales than the fel should do for many years and it just keeps on taking it. It deserves to break ever now and then I guess. Even at that, the only repairs I've had to do are a tie rod after a bout with a manure pile, a starter, and a couple of hydraulic hoses for fel. I think I'd like something just a little bigger maybe in the 50-65hp range but this one has been fine for the most part for what I need it for. Only real regret are those honking big turf tires. Makes it wider than my attachments like snow thrower, disk, and tiller, and too wide to fit in dump trailer so have to borrow big flatbed to haul it (which is why counterweight is at FIL). But it doesn't tear up the yard when mowing or when I'm hauling firewood in the bucket so everything's a tradeoff.


----------



## milkman

sunfish said:


> I log with two of those "light & flimsy" Kubotas. Love em! Can't kill em! Glad I bought em!



They work so well with those flimsy Husky saws.


----------



## sunfish

milkman said:


> They work so well with those flimsy Husky saws.


They sure do man!


----------



## sunfish

JustTom said:


> Thanks. I have an actual counterweight (aka big barrel of concrete) but it is sitting at FIL house so was making do. The 5x4 bales are around 770 lbs. I use the 3pt in winter to move the 1200lb haylage bales. Truth is I abuse the crap out of it moving around bigger bales than the fel should do for many years and it just keeps on taking it. It deserves to break ever now and then I guess. Even at that, the only repairs I've had to do are a tie rod after a bout with a manure pile, a starter, and a couple of hydraulic hoses for fel. I think I'd like something just a little bigger maybe in the 50-65hp range but this one has been fine for the most part for what I need it for. Only real regret are those honking big turf tires. Makes it wider than my attachments like snow thrower, disk, and tiller, and too wide to fit in dump trailer so have to borrow big flatbed to haul it (which is why counterweight is at FIL). But it doesn't tear up the yard when mowing or when I'm hauling firewood in the bucket so everything's a tradeoff.


We abused the crap out of our 25 year old Kubota, until I had to rebuild the front end and it's 4wd. Never used counter weight until then. Good size counter weight always is on the newer one, but my brother is bad about using the older one without.


----------



## JustTom

My bil the contractor after hooking me up with the welder to get it stuck back together just suggested maybe a skid loader to handle the bales. I'm skeptical, and never thought about it before but there is a contractor auction next weekend so maybe I'll check it out. Of course, he might just be planting a seed in my ear so he can get easy access to a loader. Sly dog.


----------



## Tim in NY

Been using this for 25 yrs in the woods. Best $2,500 I ever spent. Its going on the hill tomorrow with the 3 pt splitter.

Tim


----------



## Guido Salvage

Knobby57 said:


> No counter weight needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bet it has one...


----------



## Mike from Maine

My helper brings his own tractor and log trailer.


----------



## jwade

Mike from Maine said:


> My helper brings his own tractor and log trailer.


hey mike i see a slight resemblence, there he looks pretty intense


----------



## Mike from Maine

jwade said:


> hey mike i see a slight resemblence, there he looks pretty intense


He gets his looks from his mom


----------



## TreePointer

Mike from Maine said:


> My helper brings his own tractor and log trailer.



Great pic. That's a good work face. Well, either that or you just told him how much that green paint costs.


----------



## Bocephous




----------



## locochainsaw

H-Ranch said:


> Mine:
> View attachment 348235


 How is getting parts for that? it looks awesome


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's my "firewood tractor",






And that's a pretty nice load of firewood behind it!






SR


----------



## H-Ranch

locochainsaw said:


> How is getting parts for that? it looks awesome


Ha! Not so good. That's one reason that they don't command a higher price. I actually find that a little surprising because it is such a great machine, at least for what I want it for - there is nothing comparable for twice the price available in green or orange or some of the newer fancy colors. So far I've only had to deal with some butchered wiring from the previous owner, a cut hydraulic hose, and the fuel pump does need to be rebuilt. The rest of the issues are basic maintenance - seals, bushings, and the like.


----------



## blades

Picked this up last week Massey Ferguson 1230 its a little lighter than I wanted but will do for awhile


----------



## redfin

Obviously less than ideal for woods work but its what I got for now. At least until we finish our house escavating.


----------



## 3000 FPS

That is what I am going to be looking for towards the end of this year. Nice and handy.


----------



## Zeus103363

Not as prestigious to look at, but I am proud to have it!


----------



## chucker

Zeus103363 said:


> Not as prestigious to look at, but I am proud to have it!


 when you don't want it anymore I will trade you mine , straight up??? lol


----------



## ReggieT

jrider said:


> JD 1070- will pick up enough to lift the back end off the ground. Couldn't imagine processing logs without it.View attachment 348185


YEP!!!!!


----------



## mac102004

These are the only forestry related pictures I have of our tractors.


----------



## ReggieT

Mike from Maine said:


> My helper brings his own tractor and log trailer.


I can't get over the Chuck Norris tree preserver...EPIC!


----------



## ReggieT

mac102004 said:


> These are the only forestry related pictures I have of our tractors.
> 
> View attachment 353744
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353745


What kind of bucket or device is that on your 1st tractor pic?


----------



## mac102004

ReggieT said:


> What kind of bucket or device is that on your 1st tractor pic?



That's an old scoop that attaches to the 3-point. It has a latch on it that you trip to dump the load.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Before the day of front end loaders, those 3 point scoops were used for everything....a LOT of basements were dug with a 3 point scoop.

Mines reversible, you can use it foreword or backwards...

SR


----------



## morewood

I would love to have one of those scoops. Fill it up and then use it for the counterweight for the fel. Or vice versa. I'm gonna have to look for one of those.

Shea


----------



## blades

there is at least one that is available in reversable model - cat 1 mount. don't remember which name as was just cruising for cat 1 attachments.


----------



## mac102004

Sawyer Rob said:


> Before the day of front end loaders, those 3 point scoops were used for everything....a LOT of basements were dug with a 3 point scoop.
> 
> Mines reversible, you can use it foreword or backwards...
> 
> SR



I don't doubt that one bit. That thing is rarely used anymore because we do have 3 other tractors with FEL's on them. Sometimes you just need a small nimble tractor though.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## captjack

jd 5400 68hp 3 cyl turbo with forks / bucket and rear pallet box that hold little over a half cord to bring in wood to the house in the winter The first picture with the tree on the forks - thats a 28 inch bar on the 046


----------



## redfin

^ something like this is what want after I sell the hoe I posted earlier. This may be the dumbest question in the thread but how is that thing on the yard?

I want to buy something that I can use all over my property without tearing it up to much. Obviously won't be truckin through the yard when its wet.


----------



## captjack

The 5400 is around 7k to 8k lbs with loaded tires and loader. it does ok in the yard - i don't go after a hard rain.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

When it comes to tractors, wimpy tires = no yard damage... Get some aggressive tires and everything changes!

SR


----------



## stihlfanboy

Finally got the points for her just need to put them in and ill have her out dragging trees in and pulling trailers though the 250 acers of woods behind the house.


----------



## locochainsaw

Here is my current wood tractor and mover... Thinking I need one with out a cab, it's a pain getting in and out.


----------



## zogger

locochainsaw said:


> Here is my current wood tractor and mover... Thinking I need one with out a cab, it's a pain getting in and out.



I don't know about that. Cab on the deutz here has saved me from getting "branched" before. Plus, sudden rain, etc, and place to store stuff.


----------



## locochainsaw

zogger said:


> I don't know about that. Cab on the deutz here has saved me from getting "branched" before. Plus, sudden rain, etc, and place to store stuff.


Ya it is nice sometimes,but I had a loader with no cab for years and got used to easy on off. I guess the grass is always greener haha


----------



## Zeus103363

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 354256
> Here is my current wood tractor and mover... Thinking I need one with out a cab, it's a pain getting in and out.




nice tractor you got there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

It is nice not to have the sun frying your noggin for a bit every so often


----------



## locochainsaw

Zeus103363 said:


> nice tractor you got there!
> Thanks. It's been good for 500 hours we'll see after 5000 what I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


anks


----------



## stihlfanboy

Got her out and running after sittingfor 3 years. Carb had to be clcleaned. Gas smelled like varnish. Only will start if the fuels turned off at the filter though. Then open it up and she runs great. Not sure whats going on there.


----------



## ziggo_2

Not enough Farmalls in this thread.....Heres my 460


----------



## GeeVee

Redfin? RC 30, or bigger, though I doubt you'd need the RC-80 or 100. LGP tracks make a huge difference, and are all season without hassles.


----------



## alleyyooper

I have several tractors I use to collect and gather my fire wood.

This 1954 Massey Harris Pacer is small enough to get around in some tight spots in th ewoods with out clearing a bunch of trees and brush away. The Blade comes in handy to push brush in nice rabbit piles too. does a good job with the snow also.









The 1951 model 30 will pull bigger trees out in a hander area to cut them and also runs the front mounted buzz rig very well/





When you need real pulling power the 1949 55 or the 1957 555 is the answer.









[/URL]

The loader on the 1961 Allis D17 is on the light duty side but will pick up some big hunks of wood to load in the trailer that woods splitting isn't a option.





 Al


----------



## stihlfanboy

went to my girlfriends great uncle that lives right across from me for acook out. Found a few nice tractors in his barn and they dont bail anymore so other then taking care if the sheep these all get used for firewood. Allis d17, ford 8n and an old international cub


----------



## locochainsaw

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 356725
> View attachment 356726
> View attachment 356727
> went to my girlfriends great uncle that lives right across from me for acook out. Found a few nice tractors in his barn and they dont bail anymore so other then taking care if the sheep these all get used for firewood. Allis d17, ford 8n and an old international cub


I want a cub


----------



## rarefish383

The old Ford 641 with my old stump grinder on it. Sold the stump grinder a couple years ago.





This is the little trailer I use behind the 641.





Some times you have to get creative with small loads, Joe


----------



## Jakers

rarefish383 said:


> The old Ford 641 with my old stump grinder on it. Sold the stump grinder a couple years ago.



i know that machine. vermeer 630A. still use one myself. old dependable


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Added this to my toy collection a few months ago. 

2001 John Deere 4600 4x4. 2400# lift capacity, loaded rears with cast weights, and I still managed to get the rears off the ground with a 4x6 pallet of firewood.


----------



## sunfish

OH_Varmntr said:


> Added this to my toy collection a few months ago.
> 
> 2001 John Deere 4600 4x4. 2400# lift capacity, loaded rears with cast weights, and I still managed to get the rears off the ground with a 4x6 pallet of firewood.


You need counter weight on the 3 pt hitch. That size rig needs at least 1000 lbs...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm not sure I agree with that...1,000 pounds is a LOT of weight on the 3 point for a tractor that small. A 4600 is a "compact" 36hp tractor, it's really not all that big of a tractor.

At least, if it was mine, I wouldn't put 1,000 pounds on the 3 point for counter weight, just to try to lift more with the loader, as he already has weights and loaded tires.

SR


----------



## agvg

Pulling some logs


----------



## sunfish

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that...1,000 pounds is a LOT of weight on the 3 point for a tractor that small. A 4600 is a "compact" 36hp tractor, it's really not all that big of a tractor.
> 
> At least, if it was mine, I wouldn't put 1,000 pounds on the 3 point for counter weight, just to try to lift more with the loader, as he already has weights and loaded tires.
> 
> SR


Counter weight on the 3 pt takes weight off the front axle, this is very important when using a FEL. Loaded/weighted rear tires help keep the rear of the tractor on the ground, but do not take any weight off the front axle. 1000 lbs might be a bit much on this JD, But even something around 500 lbs would make a world of difference...


----------



## dancan

Hey agvg , welcome aboard !
We like pictures , lots of pictures lol


----------



## agvg

Not most exciting pics of my second tractor and winch


----------



## agvg




----------



## sunfish

Very nice agvg! I really like your 'buzz saw' set up!


----------



## dancan

Thanks agvg , nice pics of over there .
Some closer pics of the shed with the grass roof would be nice .


----------



## agvg

Buzz saw, have two one electric and one PTO.


----------



## agvg

The small house is used to smoke meat and fish the other is a black smith.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sunfish said:


> Loaded/weighted rear tires help keep the rear of the tractor on the ground, but do not take any weight off the front axle.


 That statement just plain isn't true...think about it a second...

Yes, adding weight to the 3 point has a "leverage" affect, but you can over weight a tractor too, and with what he already has, and the fact it's a 35hp compact, 1,000 pounds more on the 3 point isn't something "I" would do...

SR


----------



## sunfish

Sawyer Rob said:


> That statement just plain isn't true...think about it a second...
> 
> Yes, adding weight to the 3 point has a "leverage" affect, but you can over weight a tractor too, and with what he already has, and the fact it's a 35hp compact, 1,000 pounds more on the 3 point isn't something "I" would do...
> 
> SR


We will just disagree with each other then...


----------



## OH_Varmntr

First off, it is 43hp.

Second, sunfish is right. Think of the rear axle as a fulcrum. Without 3pt ballast, there is no weight to counteract front axle load using the rear axle as the fulcrum. Add 3pt weight that is sprung behind the rear axle, that weight is out behind the fulcrum, which acts as a lever, unloading the front axle. 

Rear wheel/tire ballast and 3pt ballast each serve their own purpose. 

1k of weight on the 3pt isn't something I'd think twice about doing. Matter of fact, my 72" finish mower is right about 700# and I haven't removed it in about a month.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

OH_Varmntr said:


> First off, it is 43hp.
> 
> Second, sunfish is right. Think of the rear axle as a fulcrum. Without 3pt ballast, there is no weight to counteract front axle load using the rear axle as the fulcrum. Add 3pt weight that is sprung behind the rear axle, that weight is out behind the fulcrum, which acts as a lever, unloading the front axle.
> 
> Rear wheel/tire ballast and 3pt ballast each serve their own purpose.
> 
> 1k of weight on the 3pt isn't something I'd think twice about doing. Matter of fact, my 72" finish mower is right about 700# and I haven't removed it in about a month.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


Thank you! Well said... I just didn't feel like writing a detailed explanation or arguing with Rob...


----------



## milkman

OH_Varmntr said:


> First off, it is 43hp.
> 
> Second, sunfish is right. Think of the rear axle as a fulcrum. Without 3pt ballast, there is no weight to counteract front axle load using the rear axle as the fulcrum. Add 3pt weight that is sprung behind the rear axle, that weight is out behind the fulcrum, which acts as a lever, unloading the front axle.
> 
> Rear wheel/tire ballast and 3pt ballast each serve their own purpose.
> 
> 1k of weight on the 3pt isn't something I'd think twice about doing. Matter of fact, my 72" finish mower is right about 700# and I haven't removed it in about a month.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk



Correct, when you load one end of the tractor enough to lift the wheels at the other end, ALL the weight of the tractor and load are on the one axle that has the wheels on the ground. The rear axle will carry a heavier load than the front and putting weight behind the rear axle takes weight off the front. My heavy tiller will take all the weight off my front axle, so I need front weights or leave the loader on.


----------



## agvg

My old wood splitter


----------



## OH_Varmntr

agvg, you have a beautiful homestead!


----------



## agvg

Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob

OH_Varmntr said:


> First off, it is 43hp.
> 
> Second, sunfish is right. Think of the rear axle as a fulcrum. Without 3pt ballast, there is no weight to counteract front axle load using the rear axle as the fulcrum. Add 3pt weight that is sprung behind the rear axle, that weight is out behind the fulcrum, which acts as a lever, unloading the front axle.
> 
> Rear wheel/tire ballast and 3pt ballast each serve their own purpose.
> 
> 1k of weight on the 3pt isn't something I'd think twice about doing. Matter of fact, my 72" finish mower is right about 700# and I haven't removed it in about a month.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk



I was going to let this go, but...

First off, I'm still rating tractors by the work they will do, that means PTO HP......NOT engine hp...

Second, I understand where the rear axel is and I also understand that some of the weight from the wheel weights are behind the axle as is some of the liquid ballast... SO, yes 3 point weight is better if you have no ballast on the tractors, but you do.

Third, it's a COMPACT tractor, NOT a FARM utility tractor. Farm tractors are built MUCH heavier, have thicker castings, heavier built transmissions and other drive line components... They can handle the abuse of being over ballasted and rough use, MUCH better. I have picts of compacts with the rear castings tore right off! All from rough use of the 3 point hitch, never seen a farm tractor with the azz tore off though...

Anyway, to each their own...

SR


----------



## OH_Varmntr

PTO power means nothing when you're not using the PTO to do work...

So 3pt ballast is not better since I have wheel and tire ballast? Just trying to get a better understanding of what you're trying to say here.

So how would you personally determine the amount of 3pt or whatever type of ballast you think I need should be and where exactly it should go? 

I'll remain open minded here.



Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

OH_Varmntr said:


> PTO power means nothing when you're not using the PTO to do work...
> 
> So 3pt ballast is not better since I have wheel and tire ballast? Just trying to get a better understanding of what you're trying to say here.
> 
> So how would you personally determine the amount of 3pt or whatever type of ballast you think I need should be and where exactly it should go?
> 
> I'll remain open minded here.



PTO rating is the true rating of the tractor's power, when the engine is sitting there roaring, it's doing what? Unless it's powering something like the tranny or PTO or remotes, it's just burning fuel. Everything that turns inside that tractor robs power, so the true power is after those loss' and PTO power is the true rating of how much work a tractor will do.

Sure 3 point ballast IS better for taking the load off the front end, but you can over ballast a tractor too, especially over load the front end. All I'm saying is, you already have ballast on your tractor and adding too much to a 3 point, then bouncing that weight around in the woods, really stress' the whole rockshaft and area it's attached to.. Also, it really loads the rear axle and bearings, wheel weights and tire liquid doesn't do that. When you are mowing, that mower and it's weight is on or near the ground, so the 3 point isn't carrying it all.

It's your tractor, you have to decide how you want to treat it, I'm just telling you what "I" would do if it was mine... You can consult your manual too, it will tell you what they recommend for front and rear axle loads.

Tractors almost always get abused, HD tractors will take it, lighter duty ones won't, or at least not near as long, and "that's" what I'm trying to say here...

SR


----------



## farmer steve

OH_Varmntr said:


> PTO power means nothing when you're not using the PTO to do work...
> 
> So 3pt ballast is not better since I have wheel and tire ballast? Just trying to get a better understanding of what you're trying to say here.
> 
> So how would you personally determine the amount of 3pt or whatever type of ballast you think I need should be and where exactly it should go?
> 
> I'll remain open minded here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


as sawyer rob said, best to consult your owners manual. proper tire inflation is a must for proper load handling. to much extra weight on the tractor will not give you the best operation of your tractor and could lead to component failure.


----------



## sunfish

Sawyer Rob said:


> PTO rating is the true rating of the tractor's power, when the engine is sitting there roaring, it's doing what? Unless it's powering something like the tranny or PTO or remotes, it's just burning fuel. Everything that turns inside that tractor robs power, so the true power is after those loss' and PTO power is the true rating of how much work a tractor will do.
> 
> Sure 3 point ballast IS better for taking the load off the front end, but you can over ballast a tractor too, especially over load the front end. All I'm saying is, you already have ballast on your tractor and adding too much to a 3 point, then bouncing that weight around in the woods, really stress' the whole rockshaft and area it's attached to.. Also, it really loads the rear axle and bearings, wheel weights and tire liquid doesn't do that. When you are mowing, that mower and it's weight is on or near the ground, so the 3 point isn't carrying it all.
> 
> It's your tractor, you have to decide how you want to treat it, I'm just telling you what "I" would do if it was mine... You can consult your manual too, it will tell you what they recommend for front and rear axle loads.
> 
> Tractors almost always get abused, HD tractors will take it, lighter duty ones won't, or at least not near as long, and "that's" what I'm trying to say here...
> 
> SR


Rob, I understand what you are saying and agree it's not good to 'over ballast'. But 3 pt counter weight is needed (even more so on these light weight tractors) when using a front end loader.

Any weight bolted to the rear rims, or liquid in the rear tires does nothing to 'counter' the FEL load. Yes it will help keep the rear on the ground, but it actually adds more weight to the front axle when a load is on the FEL. All that rear tire ballast is sitting on the ground, not hanging on the tractor. 

When the loader is maxed and the tractor is trying to left the rear (with all the tire ballast weight) the weight of the whole rig is transferred to the front axle. I want the rear axle to carry most of the load, not the smaller front axle...

I had to rebuild the front axle on our old L3750DT after years of FEL work with no weight on the 3 pt hitch. Doin a lot of loader work with no 'counter weight' on the 3 pt will kill the front axle components, period!


----------



## SPDRMNKY

looky here. 

this is the sixth page of my cool little tractor thread, and so far, there ain't one blame pic...just ya'll grunting at each other.

pics.


----------



## sunfish

SPDRMNKY said:


> looky here.
> 
> this is the sixth page of my cool little tractor thread, and so far, there ain't one blame pic...just ya'll grunting at each other.
> 
> pics.


There are a bunch of photos in this thread and I've been enjoying them. I don't have any pics of mine at the moment...


----------



## agvg

This i use a lot to carry wood


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sunfish said:


> I had to rebuild the front axle on our old L3750DT after years of FEL work with no weight on the 3 pt hitch. Doin a lot of loader work with no 'counter weight' on the 3 pt will kill the front axle components, period!



And i'll bet you that ......Doin a lot of loader work with WITH 'counter weight' on the 3 pt" WILL kill the front axle components on these lighter duty tractors too, it just takes longer. It really depend on how much bouncing around you do with the front ended loaded.

Weighting the bejesus out of a tractor so you can MAX the loader out, kills them, the front axles just aren't made to be treated that way. Actually, neither is the back axle...

I'm really not disagreeing with you, I'm just saying that I see over loaded compacts quite regular, and any loader tractor that has weights and filled tires shouldn't have even more weight added. You are just asking for trouble!

IF you want to max your loader out all the time, AT LEAST start out with a FARM tractor instead of a compact tractor. I knew exactly what I was going to be using my new tractor for, so I bought a farm tractor. It's used for loader work nearly daily, and I load some big logs, big bales of hay, pick some big rocks,
















ALL without any counter weight on the 3 point and the front end is still tight and works perfectly. I knew I'd be using this tractor to pick heavy loads, so I bought a tractor that has a good heavy front end AND rear end, then adding a high quality loader with an excellent loader mount!

BTW, if you think weighing the 3 point so heavy, that it takes any sizable amount of weight off the front end, isn't over loading the back of the tractor, then I have a bridge in NY, i'll sell you cheeeeeep!

SR


----------



## sunfish

Well, I knew better than to continue this. I agree with some of what you said, but not all... I'm done.


----------



## chiefs584ever

Bought a Mahindra 5035 this year and cannot believe how much easier it makes the firewood game. Use it for all kinds of tasks on the acreage.



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outbackrider

An oldie...but she's a worker '72 John Deere 310. First generation 310. 
No counter weight needed....makes wood processing much easier!!!


----------



## stratton

avgv, where in norway is your homestead located.i love those pics. are the pics current???


----------



## stihlfanboy

Girlfriends grandpa stoped burning wood so I can use his kubota and take whatever I want off his 16 acurs. And I can use his ms250 If I want. Old man hauled up all that pin oak I cut with the 391 and said I could have it!


----------



## agvg

My other tractor


----------



## redfin

GeeVee said:


> Redfin? RC 30, or bigger, though I doubt you'd need the RC-80 or 100. LGP tracks make a huge difference, and are all season without hassles.


Are you asking me what size?


----------



## DanTheCanadian

My old Allis with a big maple log. Hope I didn't over-stress any axles. 


Stick was 24" on the butt end.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

DanTheCanadian said:


> My old Allis with a big maple log. Hope I didn't over-stress any axles.
> Stick was 24" on the butt end.



Yeaaa, I guess I should add a couple thousand pounds to the 3 point...






32" on the small end......well, the big end wasn't much bigger though. lol

SR


----------



## zogger

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yeaaa, I guess I should add a couple thousand pounds to the 3 point...
> 
> 
> 
> 32" on the small end......well, the big end wasn't much bigger though. lol
> 
> SR



I have a 90 horse big deutz here that I use, just rear wheel drive and a stout FEL. It won't go across tobacco spit on the ground, way unbalanced and loses rear end traction with any load on the bucket. Has to be hard and dry to operate that thing anywhere. 

Whereas the 60 horse RWD deutz with the tote box on the back will do two foot deep mud.

Not much experience with 4wd tractors at all, but I would imagine they go better overall but still need to be balanced out front and rear for loads.


----------



## agvg

Yes, there is a world of difference between 2WD vs 4WD but weight to the rear in the 3pt is all most more important, many 4wd front axels are not to solid made, on older tractors parts supply for front axles are not the best for 4wd.


----------



## sunfish

zogger said:


> I have a 90 horse big deutz here that I use, just rear wheel drive and a stout FEL. It won't go across tobacco spit on the ground, way unbalanced and loses rear end traction with any load on the bucket. Has to be hard and dry to operate that thing anywhere.
> 
> Whereas the 60 horse RWD deutz with the tote box on the back will do two foot deep mud.
> 
> Not much experience with 4wd tractors at all, but I would imagine they go better overall but still need to be balanced out front and rear for loads.


The fact that your big 90hp has no traction at the rear tires with a load on the FEL just re-enforces the need for 3 pt counter weight. Same situation except 4wd instead, the smaller front axle is taking most of the load and doing most of the pulling. It's better if the larger rear axle is doing most of the work don't ya think?


----------



## zogger

sunfish said:


> The fact that your big 90hp has no traction at the rear tires with a load on the FEL just re-enforces the need for 3 pt counter weight. Same situation except 4wd instead, the smaller front axle is taking most of the load and doing most of the pulling. It's better if the larger rear axle is doing most of the work don't ya think?



Oh ya, I agree. I mean, this bucket loader is dang stout, it can pick up about anything you can get in the bucket, but it gets clunky fast, need hard surface and ya, you can see those front wheels squish out. It has backhoe front tires, but still...

I ever hit the lottery, I am getting a REAL tractor that will go point A to B and do some work as the number one toy...proly a grapple skidder, or something like that with tracks. 

I don't know why really, just want one..chase the neighborhood kids around on their ATVs...


----------



## Hddnis

From my perspective Sawyer Rob has a light duty tractor. Just sayin' 

Mr. HE


----------



## rwoods

Below is my little firewood tractor. Before the debate continues, let me be the first to say it needs more front-end ballast and it wasn't designed for some of the loads I place on it.  Ron

Ideal size load. 





Overloaded it trying to load a 4'+ diameter red oak on the trailer; broke the lift arm link in two. Testing the grip of the replacement NT tongs. First set was useless.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

zogger said:


> I have a 90 horse big deutz here that I use, just rear wheel drive and a stout FEL. It won't go across tobacco spit on the ground, way unbalanced and loses rear end traction with any load on the bucket. Has to be hard and dry to operate that thing anywhere.
> Whereas the 60 horse RWD deutz with the tote box on the back will do two foot deep mud.
> Not much experience with 4wd tractors at all, but I would imagine they go better overall but still need to be balanced out front and rear for loads.



HUGE difference between 2wd and MFWD tractors, for balance ect...

Is your Deutz an "06" series? I've had 3 Deutz tractors, still have one...they have been pretty good tractors for me.

SR


----------



## zogger

Sawyer Rob said:


> HUGE difference between 2wd and MFWD tractors, for balance ect...
> 
> Is your Deutz an "06" series? I've had 3 Deutz tractors, still have one...they have been pretty good tractors for me.
> 
> SR



Not mine, my employer's, but I use them about exclusively, the other employees have their own gear.

One is a 6206, the larger one is a dx90.

I own a wheelhorse....that needs an engine..used to be nice though...


----------



## MotorSeven

I have the forks on the FEL, so I pick up the logs, set them at waist height and cut from each end alternating so the logs stays balanced. I am just finishing up on 20+ cords....I love my tractor/splitter/loader


----------



## MotorSeven

Rwoods I like that 3-point firewood hauler...I might just have to copy your design.


----------



## rwoods

MotorSeven said:


> Rwoods I like that 3-point firewood hauler...I might just have to copy your design.


 
Thanks. It was originally an inverted "T" for forks only (you can find forklift forks at most scrap yards). But even though it is 1/2" thick, my little tractor would twist the bottom angle so the top tube was added for rigidity. From there the idea of a detachable boom was developed. It also has a 2" receiver hitch built-in.

Don't know where in NE TN you are located but you are welcome to come take a look. I'm in Greeneville.

Glad to hear you like your splitter. I have looked at those many times.

Ron


----------



## MotorSeven

I got it from Northern Tool in Knox when it was on sale a couple of years ago. I can count on one hand how many rounds it would not split...and two of them were in these last 20+ cords. On all of those a re-position got it done, so I have to give it a 9 out of a 10. What it needs is a automatic hyd lever stop, so when the ram gets to the end of travel it kicks the lever to "neutral", and a slightly larger set of wings to stage the rounds on. 
Here is where I am at on my 10+ cords...the trailer is 18' long for scale:


----------



## rwoods

Nice. Ron


----------



## agvg

Out to clear some bushes, using the winch to pull them the way I want them to fall


[photo="medium"]1251[/photo]


[photo="medium"]1249[/photo]


[photo="medium"]1250[/photo]


[photo="medium"]1248[/photo]





[photo="medium"]1247[/photo]


----------



## bowtechmadman

I wonder why ballast boxes are made and sold by tractor manufacturers?


----------



## Hddnis

bowtechmadman said:


> I wonder why ballast boxes are made and sold by tractor manufacturers?



To make money!



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis

agvg said:


> Out to clear some bushes, using the winch to pull them the way I want them to fall
> 
> .
> .
> .




That looks like a really useful attachment for a tractor.



Mr. HE


----------



## agvg

Yes its very handy in almost all logging


----------



## sunfish

Hddnis said:


> To make money!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Hddnis

agvg said:


> Yes its very handy in almost all logging



I thought about getting one, found a used one in the $2500 range, but I've not been looking too long, so I don't know if that is a good price or not. I've got bigger machines, but some jobs don't need big and hauling something behind a 1 ton would sure be nice.

I have an IH 350 Utility tractor, weighs about 6k, I think it would work well on.

Mr. HE


----------



## agvg

My winch pulls 3000kg an my MF135 is ca 1700kg and that works OK.


----------



## agvg




----------



## agvg

This tree was too weak....







Digging in


----------



## TC262

I don't always use the splitter, sometimes swinging an axe is a great stress reliever.


----------



## ford4500

my IH 444 with farmi jl303 winch


----------



## agvg

Nice Farmi winch


----------



## ford4500

The winch works great, outside of needing a new cable it has been trouble free for many years.


----------



## agvg

Yes, they are solid equipment, I have two myself.


----------



## SPDRMNKY

this is when firewood helped me fix my tractor...
a couple armloads of splits and a 10lb sledge, and we had the bucket straight-ish in a couple hrs
former owner tried to pop stumps with it


----------



## pigpen60

what kind of tractor is that spdrmnky?


----------



## pigpen60

my to-20 ferguson if i havent posted it already.


----------



## SPDRMNKY

pigpen60 said:


> what kind of tractor is that spdrmnky?


it's a mitsubishi grey market tractor...one of the bigger ones, but not very common...fmr


----------



## locochainsaw

How


SPDRMNKY said:


> it's a mitsubishi grey market tractor...one of the bigger ones, but not very common...fmr


 is getting parts for the grey market tractors?


----------



## locochainsaw

SPDRMNKY said:


> it's a mitsubishi grey market tractor...one of the bigger ones, but not very common...fmr


How


----------



## SPDRMNKY

all online, and learning which stuff can crossover...or be custom fabbed. 
kinda frustrating...hence, fmr

ex: this tractor shares some stuff in common with IH parts you find on the TSC shelf, and it now has a GM alternator with internal regulator (custom fabbed mount)...it barely fits.


----------



## kjp




----------



## Dirtboy

Some nice looking tractors here. I'm just simple folk...


----------



## phil21502

TC262 said:


> View attachment 360264
> View attachment 360265
> View attachment 360266
> View attachment 360267
> View attachment 360268
> 
> I don't always use the splitter, sometimes swinging an axe is a great stress reliever.


What model deere is that? I like it


----------



## bowtechmadman

Spidey...I just inherited a small grey market Mitsu (18hp). I defiantely don't care for the tread depth (should say my wife doesn't) I think she will shoot me if I go through the lawn again. I see tires on your tractor are similiar with the narrow and very deep bars.


----------



## Oliver1655

Oliver 1655, 70 hp, fluid filled tires, 12,000 lbs Badlands winch. Mighty handy!




Winch has a battery on the boom assembly but has a slave cable going to the tractor's 2 batteries as well. Never have ran out of juice.

Winch is mounted to a 1/4" steel plate welded to a 2" - 1/4" wall square tubing so it can be used in a receiver hitch. Used welding lead connectors for quick disconnects. I have my car hauling trailer fixed the same way. In less than 5 minutes. I can have the winch switched from one to the other (It weighs around 90 lbs, so I back the tractor up to the trailer to make it easier to move.)


----------



## Sawdust inspector

When I cut with my dad he likes my jd 2840 with quick attach forks or bucket. When I cut at my cousins farm I skid the hole tree or trees with a jd 3155 4x4 or the jd 4555 4x4. Both have a cab and heat. When I have some one to skid while I drop em. Then my cousin picks up the whole tree with a grapple on his bobcat A300 and brush in 1 spot then move to the bucking spot and I never bend over to cut. Lots of people say we cheat


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Many fond memories on a 1655 hauling poo at the farm almost bought it then the over under n done went out clutch needed some attention and it had a lot of hrs so I passed and bought my jd


----------



## dancan

My L285 woods beater .












And my B8200 wood mover .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> My L285 woods beater .
> 
> 
> 
> And my B8200 wood mover .



Nice buggies! 

What no van with a four foot lift kit and rockwells? heheheheh

Hey, what model makita is that?


----------



## luckydad

Here's mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin

Took down 8 trees along my lane today. Still have 5 more that need to go.


----------



## wood4heat

I've got a Kubota BX2230 that I use for just about everything around the house. I used to have some great pics removing a huge Maple from a neighbors property with it but they were all on a phone that was stolen.  Every once in a while I come across something like this thread that reminds of pics that I'll never see again. 

F'ing thieves.


----------



## angelo c

wood4heat said:


> I've got a Kubota BX2230 that I use for just about everything around the house. I used to have some great pics removing a huge Maple from a neighbors property with it but they were all on a phone that was stolen.  Every once in a while I come across something like this thread that reminds of pics that I'll never see again.
> 
> F'ing thieves.



photobucket.com
phone and Ipad load to it automatically. both can go kattywonkers and the photo is backed up.


----------



## mga

i use one like this old wheel horse.

does that count?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mga said:


> i use one like this old wheel horse.
> 
> does that count?



It Does, BUT you need to do a little "fixing it up" for logging though! lol

Like this one of mine,











It pulls quite hard, for a garden tractor. 

SR


----------



## zogger

mga said:


> i use one like this old wheel horse.
> 
> does that count?



They are stout baby tractors. I firewooded with mine (c101) for several years, plus tilled the garden, mowed a lot, hauled rocks for landscaping, big ones. Never had a scraper blade though, but that would be the ticket for cleaning out the barn I think, get in all the corners and down the walls easier than the big tractor. *Hopefully* in the new year I get it running again or repowered. I am seriously leaning towards a chinese diesel, they are so cheap and good torque, from what I have read about them.


----------



## mga

Sawyer Rob said:


> It Does, BUT you need to do a little "fixing it up" for logging though! lol
> 
> Like this one of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pulls quite hard, for a garden tractor.
> 
> SR



i priced out those rear tires.....damn, they're expensive and you have four!

i removed the mower deck. it was kinda rotted out in spots, but it was still functioning. i'll probably scrap it.

i like the gearing, especially when putting it in low...pulls almost anything.

made this trailer out of a cement tub to haul my wood around.....works good and i can load the hell out of it.


----------



## zogger

Sawyer Rob said:


> It Does, BUT you need to do a little "fixing it up" for logging though! lol
> 
> Like this one of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pulls quite hard, for a garden tractor.
> 
> SR



Nice dually! You fill the tires as well?


----------



## zogger

mga said:


> i priced out those rear tires.....damn, they're expensive and you have four!
> 
> i removed the mower deck. it was kinda rotted out in spots, but it was still functioning. i'll probably scrap it.
> 
> i like the gearing, especially when putting it in low...pulls almost anything.
> 
> made this trailer out of a cement tub to haul my wood around.....works good and i can load the hell out of it.



Now that's a good idea with the cement tub, you can chuck stuff in there and not worry about breaking things.

When I was using mine a lot, the tiller was the extra get out of the woods traction, just set it to drop about two inches, drop it, engage it, zoom! And I only have turf tires.


----------



## redfin

Sawyer Rob said:


> It Does, BUT you need to do a little "fixing it up" for logging though! lol
> 
> Like this one of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pulls quite hard, for a garden tractor.
> 
> SR



I dig it. Deep gears is where its at. Nice.


----------



## redfin

Chains aren't a bad idea either


----------



## Sawyer Rob

zogger said:


> Nice dually! You fill the tires as well?



The tires aren't filled, it has more than enough traction without fluid. In fact that flywheel out front is needed to keep the front on the ground.

SR


----------



## mga

Sawyer Rob said:


> It Does, BUT you need to do a little "fixing it up" for logging though! lol
> 
> Like this one of mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pulls quite hard, for a garden tractor.
> 
> SR



what size tires you running in front?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'd have to go out and check, I forget at the moment. They are the back tires off another garden tractor...

SR


----------



## mga

ok...i thought they looked slightly larger.

don't bother looking, i was just wondering if they were the normal fronts.


----------



## milkman

Not a really good picture of the firewood tractor, but some good lookin' wood, and that's my second trip.


----------



## milkman

Found a better pic of the wood monster.


----------



## dancan

I'm liking my L285 woods beater so far


----------



## Freakingstang

my old satoh beaver and the new lawnmower/firewood mover.
















new tractor to replace the satoh and the lawn mower:


----------



## MechanicMatt

Stang, I remember when you built that tractor, that was a great thread. Made me start brainstorming........ with a welder and a imagination, anything is possible.


----------



## XSKIER

Did you build that loader on here or mytractorforum? It's been a while but I seem to remember that too. Either way great ride, sweet deal!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey stang upon closer look I see a nice lx sporting 10 holes, I had two cars that wore 10 holes, they're my favorite foxbody four lug wheels ever!


----------



## theswampthing

They are stout little suckers, aren't they?


----------



## Freakingstang

MechanicMatt said:


> Stang, I remember when you built that tractor, that was a great thread. Made me start brainstorming........ with a welder and a imagination, anything is possible.





XSKIER said:


> Did you build that loader on here or mytractorforum? It's been a while but I seem to remember that too. Either way great ride, sweet deal!



I built it on tractorbynet, but was on all the other boards, think there is a link in my sig too. It was a workhorse for sure. If it was a hydro with a regular pro, I would have kept it, but it was too difficult to mow with it and the backwards pto made it useless. I sorta miss it, but ran across this BX used with a hurt motor for dirt cheap so I sold it to buy the BX. I'm making all kinds of attachments for the BX too. Building a quick attach front end similar to what I had on the beaver with lighter forks, a separate tooth bucket, building a land plane and currently working on a PTO splitter that is ran off a separate PTO pump. I love the little BX, some people hate on small tractors, like these, but for those of us without 10K acres, they work well as a do it all type machine.


----------



## watsons dozer

Here is mine its really a hinomoto, but Massey imported them and rebadged it. For were I get most of my wood in the swamp I couldn't do with out it.


----------



## J.Walker

Here is a shot at the landing behind the barn






.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Pulls logs pritty good when she aint stuck in the creek with the old ford n8 pulling her out. Got the little cylinder that lifts my snow plow also working as a log lift. Seams to work good. About to go bring more wood in from the wood shed with her now. Older pic. Its snowing now


----------



## firebrick43

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 387617
> View attachment 387618
> View attachment 387619
> Pulls logs pritty good when she aint stuck in the creek with the old ford n8 pulling her out. Got the little cylinder that lifts my snow plow also working as a log lift. Seams to work good. About to go bring more wood in from the wood shed with her now. Older pic. Its snowing nowView attachment 387621




C allis right? I have a CA, strong little tractors for their size. I have embarrassed some 30-35hp tractors plowing with my 2 bottom mounted plow. 

What is the bracket sticking out from the back of the radiator support with what looks like a metal wheel on it? The bracketry behind the seat?


----------



## stihlfanboy

The front one is a home made bracket withh pully wheels for a home made snowplow. Cables run up from the plow though the pullys to the back brackets. The back bracket is actual what would lift a mold bored plow or implement befor 3 point and snap coupler came out. On that theres eye hooks the cables go around so with the tractor hydraulics it will lift the snow plow. I gotta move it into the barn later so I get some pics of it hooked up


----------



## Dascro

Here's my firewood tractor with my converted box blade/winch. This little tractor never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Duramax hd

Here are my firewood tractors. New Holland TC40 and my JD 445. Haven't had much skidding action in the woods with it yet, just use it to pull trees down, or like an oversized wheel barrow. In the next 3 weeks, it'll be dragging many trees out of the woods with the TC40. The 445 brings in the season wood into the garage.


----------



## XSKIER

I REALLY like that Johnny Bucket Senior on your 445. I'll bet it is really handy.


----------



## XSKIER

What are you doing to that classic heavy chevy?


----------



## watsons dozer

Dascro do you ever use all of that winches capacity? I was going to put a 4500 on my skidder, but wondered about going to a bigger winch.


----------



## Duramax hd

XSKIER said:


> I REALLY like that Johnny Bucket Senior on your 445. I'll bet it is really handy.


 
Thanks man. Its actually not a Johnny bucket. Its a john deere "plow shovel" that is an accessory for the 54" blade's. It uses the plow angle piston to actuate the clam shell shovel. I just got it, and I haven't uses it for any snow or dirt work yet. I actually really was only looking for a plow blade, adn came accross this, and it was to good of a deal to pass up. I paid $400 for the blade and shovel setup. It's not as HD as the jonny buckets from what I can tell, but pretty well built. At the very least, it hauls in firewood!

As far as the chevy goes, I am putting a stock motor back in her. Had a built motor, triple charger, dual cp3 motor, that had some issues. I ended up parting out the the good parts, and am gong back to stock. I used to race it when I had no house, and no responsibilities and could afford to blow thouasands on it...now she will be a real sweet wood hauler. 60K miles, never been driven i nthe rain or snow.


----------



## lindnova

Milkman - how does that BX2200 turn with the front duals? I would think it would be hard on the cylinder mounts with the extra torque as my singles struggle to turn with a load on the front and pavement underneath.

BX2200 is a good universal mower, firewood tractor. A little light, but still very nimble to sneak thru the woods pulling a trailer full of wood. One of these days I will build a skidder for the 3 point.


----------



## Dascro

watsons dozer,

I've yet to run out of winch capacity with the 8,000 lb rating regardless of the log size. I almost put a 4,500 lb winch on but used the following reasoning to go bigger:


For the difference in cost of these "off brand" winches, the increased capacity was relatively inexpensive, and it gave me longer cable length too.
Winching a log through dirt, rocks and such is much different than winching a rolling vehicle out of mud or snow, therefore the "extra" winch capacity may be needed. Better to have and not need type thing.
The box blade provides a rearward cutting edge and I reverse and drop the rippers so I have a very, very effective anchor for the winch to pull against. Again, may as well go bigger.
Electric winches have a "duty cycle". The extra capacity increases my "duty cycle".
I was going to reinforce the box blade to accept the winch anyhow, going a size larger in the steel was not a big issue.
Not sure if that answered your question, but that's the reason there is an 8,000 lb winch there.


----------



## milkman

lindnova said:


> View attachment 387893
> Milkman - how does that BX2200 turn with the front duals? I would think it would be hard on the cylinder mounts with the extra torque as my singles struggle to turn with a load on the front and pavement underneath



Good lookin' wood getter you got there. What kind of protection do you use on the underside, that HST fan and filter is vulnerable to sticks and several have had their blades ripped off, including yours truly. After replacing the HST fan, I made a skidplate that uses the mower lift arms and it was time well spent. 
I don't notice any difference in the steering with the duals unless I have a load in the loader, then I just turn when moving and it works. Wood getting is the reason I made the duals, really don't have to worry about the hillsides with the setup.


----------



## watsons dozer

Answered my question perfectly. On still on fence as for size I'll go with because in theory I'll only be winching logs out of swampy places I can't get to with tractor. So in my mind its winch out of or across wet spot then grab with tongs and run, but its still just an idea.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've been told there's plastic in the steering components of a BX, I'd be careful running duals on the front if that's true...

DM


----------



## 066blaster

I use these 2 , usually keep the tiller on or a scraper blade for counter weight. I always cut the wood to firewood length in the woods, and never really drag logs out. I would like to get a grapple bucket it would make things easier.


----------



## milkman

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've been told there's plastic in the steering components of a BX, I'd be careful running duals on the front if that's true...
> 
> DM


I've had them off and on for about 5 yrs and doing fine. I did replace the seals and O rings in the steering cylinder, but that was before I started using the duals.


----------



## lindnova

milkman said:


> Good lookin' wood getter you got there. What kind of protection do you use on the underside, that HST fan and filter is vulnerable to sticks and several have had their blades ripped off, including yours truly. After replacing the HST fan, I made a skidplate that uses the mower lift arms and it was time well spent.
> I don't notice any difference in the steering with the duals unless I have a load in the loader, then I just turn when moving and it works. Wood getting is the reason I made the duals, really don't have to worry about the hillsides with the setup.


Been there done that on the fan a couple years ago on a grape vine. What a pain to replace. I haven't built a guard for it yet, but am real careful to have a clear path in front of me. I have had the steering cylinder mounts bend and come off and had to rebuild the cylinder as it was leaking so bad I couldn't mow straight. Still leaks a little. I had to go thru the all the front axle seals also. The pivot bolt and o-rings seem like a poor design and it is easy for them to leak. The front axle and steering could be better designed on these, but I used it pretty hard when building the house and grading the yard.


----------



## dancan

L285 and my RonCo Lh 1.0


----------



## mn woodcutter

lindnova said:


> View attachment 387893
> Milkman - how does that BX2200 turn with the front duals? I would think it would be hard on the cylinder mounts with the extra torque as my singles struggle to turn with a load on the front and pavement underneath.
> 
> BX2200 is a good universal mower, firewood tractor. A little light, but still very nimble to sneak thru the woods pulling a trailer full of wood. One of these days I will build a skidder for the 3 point.


Nice setup! Where are you in se mn? I'm west of Rochester about 20 minutes.


----------



## flashhole

This one does the hauling.





This one does the splitting.


----------



## dave_dj1

All awesome tractors! Now I want/need one.


----------



## lindnova

mn woodcutter said:


> Nice setup! Where are you in se mn? I'm west of Rochester about 20 minutes.


North of Rochester 20 minutes.


----------



## Jake Wise

Here is the tractor I use, an a/c wd45 pulling a trailer I made out of the back of 77 f-350 . The problem I have is that the little tractor won't drag a full load out of the hills because that trailer is so heavy.


----------



## Freakingstang

Dascro said:


> Here's my firewood tractor with my converted box blade/winch. This little tractor never ceases to amaze me. View attachment 387858
> View attachment 387859



Anymore pics of how the winch is attached? I really like the idea of that... I was just thinking the other day about building one out of scratch and was looking at pictures and need a big huge blade to fab something up, I'll need all the anchor I can get with such a small tractor. Also, how's that winch? I have an 8500lb summit racing brand that I picked up on the clearance rack with a missing remote, so I made a simple switch. not bad for 200bucks but I haven't used it on anything significant yet.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys have me searching craigslist every night. When the wife asked why I was looking, she replied the quad drags the wood. Then I showed here these pics, well after 15 saws and now wanting a tractor, I don't think she is a fan of this website that much, hehehehehehehe.


----------



## Dascro

Steve,

Here is a better picture of how I mounted the winch to the box blade. I used some stout angle iron and then mounted a 12" long reciever tube to the reinforcement. That way the winch can be easily attached or removed and the box blad retains its original function when needed too. The welds aren't the prettiest but they hold.

This set-up proved its worth and strength yesterday. I felled an average sized cherry that was standing dead, but very solid. It was in a heavily wooded area and as I suspected it hung-up high. Using a snatch block, I was able to safely get this tree on the ground. It was the hardest pull the set-up has seen yet. The box blade rippers and rear cutting edge dug in deep and it pulled! I was happy I opted for the 8,000 lb winch too. I then winched it up to the tractor and skidded the 35' trunk to my work area.

Dave


----------



## Freakingstang

Dascro said:


> Steve,
> 
> Here is a better picture of how I mounted the winch to the box blade. I used some stout angle iron and then mounted a 12" long reciever tube to the reinforcement. That way the winch can be easily attached or removed and the box blad retains its original function when needed too. The welds aren't the prettiest but they hold.
> 
> This set-up proved its worth and strength yesterday. I felled an average sized cherry that was standing dead, but very solid. It was in a heavily wooded area and as I suspected it hung-up high. Using a snatch block, I was able to safely get this tree on the ground. It was the hardest pull the set-up has seen yet. The box blade rippers and rear cutting edge dug in deep and it pulled! I was happy I opted for the 8,000 lb winch too. I then winched it up to the tractor and skidded the 35' trunk to my work area.
> 
> DaveView attachment 388406



Awesome when i saw the pics I was envisioning some kind of receiver hitch setup so I could use it on the truck or car trailer also and not make the box blade useless. I still have some more grading and a driveway to put in with it.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

B414 Diesel, power steering, Norse 400 Winch, chains ,loaded tires. About 40 HP.
Always starts, good engine. Not very pretty but it works great. Picture taken 1PM Dec. 29 2014


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## wireedm

That's the reason we cut and burn firewood.......in order to get the tractor out. Any reason to hop on the tractor is a good reason. lol


----------



## flashhole

nice pics wireedm. good set up too. looked to me like a blind guy stacked the wood on that pallet.  

what are the dimensions on your wood shed?


----------



## wireedm

8' x 8' x 20'.


----------



## fireman33

I've been out a few time cutting the last month, yesterday and today I hauled the wood out


----------



## MMG

Branson 4720. Weighs 6k as it sits with loader and box blade.


----------



## nathon918

MosesR said:


> Branson 4720. Weighs 6k as it sits with loader and box blade.


6K...wheres it hiding the extra ton?


----------



## MMG

Out weighs s Kubota by about 20%. Everything on it is heavier built than any tractor in its class. That is why I ended up with the Branson. That and less money. 47 hp BTW.


----------



## nathon918

MosesR said:


> Out weighs s Kubota by about 20%. Everything on it is heavier built than any tractor in its class. That is why I ended up with the Branson. That and less money. 47 hp BTW.


a 4720 only weighs around 4K... loader under 500 lbs. ...so 4500lbs.
tires loaded?


----------



## artbaldoni

You guys are all too hi-tech for me!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MosesR said:


> Out weighs s Kubota by about 20%. Everything on it is heavier built than any tractor in its class. That is why I ended up with the Branson. That and less money. 47 hp BTW.



47 engine? That would put it just over 40 PTO hp,... Compare it to a 47 engine hp Mahindra and see what one is heavier... Mahindra's are on the heavy side for their hp.

SR


----------



## watsons dozer

I believe mahindra makes the heaviest tractor running, or at least they do in the size I bought. . I know my 4530 4*4 with loader is a pig on the weight. Tractor is 5567, loader 1000( couldn't find weight on a ml120), loaded rear tires in water 1000 ( r4), foamed the front 1000, she sits just at or under 9000 total. Heavy as all get out for a 42 horse tractor. But my lord is that thing a beast, breaks more dang cat 2 pins on implements that get hung before I can stop it. Oh the foam in the front tires is a love hate thing with me, love I can't get flats any more and helps out greatly when packing house pads, hate the fact that the foam has about as much give as concrete so bush hogging pastures is ruffer than it really needs to be.


----------



## MMG

Sawyer Rob said:


> 47 engine? That would put it just over 40 PTO hp,... Compare it to a 47 engine hp Mahindra and see what one is heavier... Mahindra's are on the heavy side for their hp.
> 
> SR



Getting way to technical guys! 

Tractor: 4000ish
Loader: 1500ish (not 500)
Box blade: 500ish (forgot it wasn't on in this pic, it usually is)
Fluid in tires: 500/600ish (I forget how much I had them put it, it's been ten years) 

My math is 6000ish. 

Didn't know mehandras were that heavy. I stand corrected. 


BTW, it is a great wood tractor. Here in the ozarks you need a 4x4 if your gonna pull a trailer with a tractor. Made the mistake of having it in 2wd once headed down hill in my pasture.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Every once in a while, I use an old tractor around here too,







SR


----------



## sunfish

MosesR said:


> BTW, it is a great wood tractor. Here in the ozarks you need a 4x4 if your gonna pull a trailer with a tractor. Made the mistake of having it in 2wd once headed down hill in my pasture.


I like my Kubota just fine down here in the Ozarks, yep it's 4wd...


----------



## skindaddy

artbaldoni said:


> You guys are all too hi-tech for me!
> 
> View attachment 390819


my dad has the same international cub, your pto still work for the woods mower


----------



## artbaldoni

skindaddy said:


> my dad has the same international cub, your pto still work for the woods mower


Yup the pto works fine. The mower is a 42" brush cutter, like a belly mounted bush hog. Works great up here in the rocks for mowing down the lane and around the wood yard and shop. Use a zero turn around the house.


----------



## TIMberbear

Putting it in the boiler house!!!!


----------



## woodfarmer

Case 5230 with alo loader and farmi winch


----------



## firebrick43

MosesR said:


> Getting way to technical guys!
> 
> Tractor: 4000ish
> Loader: 1500ish (not 500)
> Box blade: 500ish (forgot it wasn't on in this pic, it usually is)
> Fluid in tires: 500/600ish (I forget how much I had them put it, it's been ten years)
> 
> My math is 6000ish.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it is a great wood tractor. Here in the ozarks you need a 4x4 if your gonna pull a trailer with a tractor. Made the mistake of having it in 2wd once headed down hill in my pasture.


Nebraska tractor test have set the standards for testing since 1919

Tractor weights are never quoted with an implement installed. 

Hp test are never engine hp
They are PTO and drawbar hp. Your Branson is a 42 PTO hp tractor and the don't list drawbar but I would venture to guess its high 30's. 

What loader do you have on that thing???? A koyker (good heavy loaders) 155 has a shipping weight with bucket of 522. A 220 koyker(probably to big) has a 1200# shipping weight? Yours is probably some where between.

Going down big hills has more on how the tractors set up than just 4wd or two wheel drive. Tires make a big difference as do differential locks, brake set up and is it a hydrostat or gear drive. The foreign made compact tractors typically spec r4 tires and are to short in length. So yea, 4wd is important to them.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another point that most new tractor people don't know is.... Both gear drive and hydro tractors may have the same diesel motor and HP, but the hydro eats up hp, so the gear drive ALWAYS puts more hp to the PTO and wheels.

As for MFWD and hills, having the front wheels engaged, gives you four wheel braking too...

SR


----------



## Hddnis

Funny, when you go to ship a tractor whatever is attached to it sure counts as weight.



Mr. HE


----------



## firebrick43

Hddnis said:


> Funny, when you go to ship a tractor whatever is attached to it sure counts as weight.



Sorry I couldn't find the installed weight. Many sites don't list that. Do you have that information, it would be a great addition to the conversation??? I am sorry that I assumed people would understand that the shipping weight of the loader would be higher than the installed weight.


----------



## Freakingstang

my little overgrown lawn mower doesn't know it isn't a bigger tractor. don't tell him or he might not work as hard...


----------



## Hddnis

firebrick43 said:


> Sorry I couldn't find the installed weight. Many sites don't list that. Do you have that information, it would be a great addition to the conversation??? I am sorry that I assumed people would understand that the shipping weight of the loader would be higher than the installed weight.



My point was that it is valid to give an operating weight of a tractor with attachments. If that stuff is mounted and you went to haul the tractor it would be part of the weight.


Mr. HE


----------



## firebrick43

Freakingstang said:


> my little overgrown lawn mower doesn't know it isn't a bigger tractor. don't tell him or he might not work as hard...



Keep up the good work. 

Tractors are a lot like chainsaws. Once you run a ms362 it's hard to go back to anything else! After running 50-150hp tractors for 5000 hours with syncroshift or power shift trans and closed center hydraulics it's hard to get on any compact tractor and say awesome.


----------



## Freakingstang

firebrick43 said:


> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Tractors are a lot like chainsaws. Once you run a ms362 it's hard to go back to anything else! After running 50-150hp tractors for 5000 hours with sncroshift or power shift trans and closed center hydraulics it's hard to get on any compact tractor and say awesome.



I agree, my first real saw was a husky 365. bought it from my boss at the tree service back in 1998. Anything less than that seems like a toy to me. 

I only have 1.5 acres, don't need a huge tractor, lawn mower, push mower, brush hog, sickle bar, bailer etc... so the little lawn assault toy works well for my needs. it would be nice to have a bigger tractor but I don't have a practical use for one... and chainsaws are a lot cheaper than tractors.... lol.


----------



## firebrick43

Hddnis said:


> My point was that it is valid to give an operating weight of a tractor with attachments. If that stuff is mounted and you went to haul the tractor it would be part of the weight.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE




Ok, now I am following you a little better. And yes in that context total weight is important. Vast majority of tractor owners don't haul their tractors anywhere.

But in the context of an implement adding weight to the tractor for helping the tractor provide extra tractive force(drawbar pull) it does not. A box blades weight has no bearing on the drawbar pull or enhancing the performance of the tractor unless you are using it as a counter weight when lifting heavy objects. You can't pull a wagon or trailer with a box blade where it's weight would help nor even when using the box blade is it weight a help to the performance of the tractor. As soon as that weight is set on the ground it's weight is no longer on the tractors rear wheels therefore not helping. It would 

The heavier a tractor is empty and where that weight is does increase a tractors perfomance. Older tractors were much heavier per hp and would plain out work a modern compact of the same hp in pulling. By the mid sixties many of the tractors still had the weight and had or exceeded the hydraulic performance of a current tractor.

Compare a current 50hp john deere to a 2030 or a 2440 (except cabs) and you will see that nearly every feature of the current jd is actually a step backwards. Only the 100hp+tractors get the good features. 

Fluid in the tire is the best improvement that can be made as it lowers CG, increase tractive effort, acts as a counterweight, and yet doesn't add stress to the axles like 3 point counterweights or rotational stress like wheel weights.
Wheel weights are the next best option or suitcase weights for heavy drawbar pulling.


----------



## dancan

22oo lbs and 30hp gettin-er-done


----------



## Hddnis

Any weight a tractor is carrying on its tires gives it better traction up to the tractive limit of the ground/tire combo. That is why all the big tractors have weights added, often several tons in fact.

Once a ground engaging implement has the weight resting on the ground then it no longer contributes to traction.


Mr. HE


----------



## NHMike

Dancan, Nice setup and trailer. How do you unload the logs? I always think I need to get a trailer, but my terrain is too steep for my little tractor. It is just as easy for me to skid the logs out.


----------



## dancan

Mike , most of what I've been hauling was loaded and off loaded by hand and not a lot of big stuff , mostly 12" and under .
I have a davit that I have to make a mount for it to set up on the trailer to help me load , the snatch block in the log bunks and the winch worked as well .
Was out today , I usually keep the tractor on the road and winch to it , then load the trailer and go home .











Easier to load and unload with two people


----------



## Wirenut2266

stltreedr said:


> View attachment 348197
> 
> 
> My boy was 4 when he started with me. Now 6, I pay him $5 every time we load or unload. This year, he saved up $120 all on his own! And he really did help out quite a bit on the smaller stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a tractor, but I do have a little man to help. Here he is back in January, after we just bucked and split a weeks worth. I believe you gotta teach em young- he's 3.
> 
> Hope to have a tractor some day though.


----------



## Jim Timber

They need to get my loader before I can take delivery. I'll find out when that's likely to be on Monday.


----------



## cantoo

Well I for one have a hitch on my weight box so yes it does give me more traction. My loaded log trailer is way heavier than my tractor so I need the weight on the tractor to get up hills. And I also need the tire chains to get that weight to grip the ground because of mud, snow ice and stupidity.


----------



## Jim Timber

I managed to load my log trailer to 50% more than my atv with me on it, and then tried pulling it over soft ground. I have lovely ruts from trying to "winch through the soft spot." I did much better after dumping half the load.


----------



## woodfarmer

Nice Jim, however I would have grabbed the one beside it with the cab


----------



## Jim Timber

Yeah, but I have to make the payments and I kinda like being able to buy food. 

A cab in my woods is a recipe for broken glass. I have enough grass on 84 acres that I can mow it with a weed whip in under a beer.


----------



## cantoo

Your wrong Jim, a cab in the woods makes you a better driver. There have been many times I was glad to have my cab on my tractor when crap fell down from above. My cab is homemade though and built pretty heavy. It's also beat to heck now but I'm learning to not worry about it. Broken rear lights, pulled wires and hydraulic hoses, bent steel, scratches and just downright trying to wreck equipment it seems. I installed heavy automotive glass when I built mine.
Oh and your tractor should be orange not green.


----------



## Jim Timber

Our biggest orange dealer is a tool. They're also 2 hours away. Green is a good shop and 15 miles on pavement.


----------



## cantoo

Jim, it just takes a little more horsepower to get through. This was on dec 29th. We had 375 hp on the front, 125 hp on the rear, highway wrecker at the top to pull it all up a backhoe to stop it from rolling over and a 165 ton crane to set it. $20,000 to get it set.


----------



## Jim Timber

I added new scratches to my Tahoe driving down my future driveway. That beast wouldn't get 30' off the road.

The massey 2615 was a close second, but that dealer is 35 miles one way and has maybe 3 techs in the whole company. I really like how the 5e's are built underneath (no lines or linkages to get snagged or dented), and how they're dead simple machines. It should serve my needs well.


----------



## sunfish

Jim Timber said:


> I added new scratches to my Tahoe driving down my future driveway. That beast wouldn't get 30' off the road.
> 
> The massey 2615 was a close second, but that dealer is 35 miles one way and has maybe 3 techs in the whole company. I really like how the 5e's are built underneath (no lines or linkages to get snagged or dented), and how they're dead simple machines. It should serve my needs well.


The 5e's are nice simple strong tractors. Have looked close at em, but I have too much orange in my blood.
Bought first of three Kubotas in 1983...


----------



## Jim Timber

In the process of winding up with this critter, I was looking for borderline industrial units which still had decent ground clearance. 1T loader capacity, but still towable behind my 1/2T truck (towing a 5Klbs load is not ideal, but do-able if needed). The deere fit me best, had the least amount of stuff to break or wear out, I'm pretty sure it's highest for ground clearance, has the beefiest front axle (the 2615 might have the beefiest rear end), and the MFWD reduction hubs are oil bath and not greased.

At the end of the day, my heart lusted for the green one most, and has for about a year now. A new MF would've been close in price and a little more HP. There's a lot of well built tractors out there these days. Green ones hold their value well here, as do Kubota's - Massey, not so much. If I out grow it, or find it doesn't work as well as I want, or maybe even want to down-size if I end up with an offroad forklift someday, I know I can get back out for close to what I got in at.


----------



## sunfish

When I was shopping for a 32-38hp tractor a few years ago, I looked hard at Kubota, Deere, Mahindra, Massey & a couple others. I wanted simple gear drive 4wd w/loader. Bought a L3800DT for 15k with 14 hours on the meeter & could not be happier.

I will get a larger 50-60hp rig at some point, but the lil Bota is here to stay.

Yes, there is something for everyone. Lots of good choices now days.


----------



## KiwiBro

I hope Jim doesn't experience the myriad faults some of the Indian JD tractors have had.


----------



## Jim Timber

It's a '13, they supposedly made it here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jim Timber said:


> It's a '13, they supposedly made it here.


Thank heavens for that. Bullet dodged. Looking forward to pics of it at work, in the mud, snow, dragging trees, carrying logs/brush, heck anything.


----------



## cantoo

Just got back in the house from hauling another 2 loads and adding them to the pile. 1st clue something was wrong was the battery light came on and then noticed the heat gauge was maxed out. Got halfway home before I decided I better just shut it off and walk home. Did some checking under the hood and somehow I managed to get a branch into the fan belt and it popped it off. I had the pleasure of fixed it in the freezing rain, man there just is no room to work on that thing. It's fixed and back in the barn to wait for more cold weather.


----------



## cantoo

That racoon that I knocked out of the tree last week was back and wanted to play.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

cantoo said:


> Just got back in the house from hauling another 2 loads and adding them to the pile. 1st clue something was wrong was the battery light came on and then noticed the heat gauge was maxed out. Got halfway home before I decided I better just shut it off and walk home. Did some checking under the hood and somehow I managed to get a branch into the fan belt and it popped it off. I had the pleasure of fixed it in the freezing rain, man there just is no room to work on that thing. It's fixed and back in the barn to wait for more cold weather.


With my luck that branch would of went through the radiator as well. Not nice weather to be out in. I spent the last two days in the bush, perfect all froze up and no snow!


----------



## cantoo

I was keen to get out but things were just going badly. I barely got out with the 1st load, it was so slippery and the chains were barely helping. The 2 loads were in a crappy spot in the bush too. I need to cut a couple more wider trails in that area to make loading easier and quicker.


----------



## Jim Timber

KiwiBro said:


> Thank heavens for that. Bullet dodged. Looking forward to pics of it at work, in the mud, snow, dragging trees, carrying logs/brush, heck anything.



I know of the stuck valves causing overheating issues and such. I'm not sure if that was on the manual tranny's or on the hydrostats, but there were some serious QC issues with the early units. This one's a manual, and also has some warranty days left. It only has 60 hours. 

Pics of it in use will come, but I'm currently waiting on news of when it'll be delivered because we have to wait for the loader to be procured from Deere. They said they haven't had to wait long for them in the past, but Deere's closed for Christmas/New Years until Monday.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Jim Timber said:


> It's a '13, they supposedly made it here.



There's a BIG difference between "made" and "assembled"... Deere does final assembly here from "mostly" Mexican, India, and China parts...

The last loaders I looked at were made in china...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

Sawyer Rob said:


> There's a BIG difference between "made" and "assembled"... Deere does final assembly here from "mostly" Mexican, India, and China parts...
> 
> The last loaders I looked at were made in china...
> 
> SR


If you were buying a JD, would you prefer one assembled in USA or India? Having been on the rough end of an Indian assembled new tractor, I will run horses or go work in an office if ever Indian made/assembled/slapped together on a wing and a prayer using **** materials by people who couldn't give a rat's arse about quality control was the only option.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

NO offence to anyone, but I wouldn't prefer a deere... They are a little too much china for me...

SR


----------



## Jim Timber

If you had to run a foundry in the US, you wouldn't be making tractors at all. EPA makes damn sure of that.


----------



## chucker

sunfish said:


> When I was shopping for a 32-38hp tractor a few years ago, I looked hard at Kubota, Deere, Mahindra, Massey & a couple others. I wanted simple gear drive 4wd w/loader. Bought a L3800DT for 15k with 14 hours on the meeter & could not be happier.
> 
> I will get a larger 50-60hp rig at some point, but the lil Bota is here to stay.
> 
> Yes, there is something for everyone. Lots of good choices now days.


 the choice of orange is hard to beat! either the old orange or the new orange in lt # letters/number combination, made in ota like Minnesota.... so there is a allis chalmers out there for everyone! lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I wouldn't bet too much on that one, as I have a foundry background and many in my family and a few friends do too. Some of them have now retired out of those foundries... (my nephew owned one) Yes, "some" foundries around here have closed down, but NOT one of them because of the EPA, ALL of them because it was cheaper to make a casting someplace else...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

Jim Timber said:


> I know of the stuck valves causing overheating issues and such. I'm not sure if that was on the manual tranny's or on the hydrostats, but there were some serious QC issues with the early units. This one's a manual, and also has some warranty days left. It only has 60 hours.


Sounds like you have checked or are aware of the overheating hydraulic issues. This guy was one of many who went through the ringer with all this and has some good advice here if you notice overheating or stickiness when using the 3PH or rear scv's:
http://www.greentractortalk.com/for...ure-5-hours-no-problems-today.html#post138045


----------



## Steve NW WI

Jim Timber said:


> If you had to run a foundry in the US, you wouldn't be making tractors at all. EPA makes damn sure of that.



That's funny, Deere doesn't think so.

http://wcfcourier.com/business/prog...cle_ce1c2ec3-630e-5aa9-b140-931ee246a9d8.html

The company I work for sends well into the 8 figures a year in stamped and laser cut/formed/machined parts up to 1" thick to Deere as well, from practically your back yard.

I ain't a Deere guy, but there's a lot of American left in the long green line. Just not in the "I want a Deere, but I want it for a Mahindra price" range.


----------



## Jim Timber

The transmission heat issue is definitely something I'll make sure is addressed before the warranty expires.

The tractor had been sitting about a month when I started it, and I didn't let the plugs warm long enough (killing the battery). After boosting it, it popped and I was the first person to run it while it was stone cold (it was 8F that night and had only reached about 22F at the time - about 11:30 am). She ran out great. Brakes were smooth, throttle linkage was a bit stiff on the dash, 3pt moved smooth, clutch was predictable and smooth.

My foundry info is out of date. Last I spoke to someone (at Kurt Manufacturing - which IS in my back yard) they were being eyed up for silica handling/disposal, and also under threat of OSHA changes to arc flash exposure but lacked standards - back in '09. Deere's revamp started in '10. Duly noted.


----------



## Hddnis

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, I wouldn't bet too much on that one, as I have a foundry background and many in my family and a few friends do too. Some of them have now retired out of those foundries... (my nephew owned one) Yes, "some" foundries around here have closed down, but NOT one of them because of the EPA, ALL of them because it was cheaper to make a casting someplace else...
> 
> SR




Several foundries have closed because it was too expensive to meet new regulations, not just at the foundry, but also in the supply chain. Same as they are doing to coal fired power plants.

But it isn't the EPA alone.

You add in unions, OSHA, and taxes.

If the foundry overseas can make it cheaper you have to ask where they are saving money? Labor alone does not make it cheaper to run a foundry overseas when you factor in shipping costs.



Mr. HE


----------



## Steve NW WI

Jim Timber said:


> Pics of it in use will come, but I'm currently waiting on news of when it'll be delivered because we have to wait for the loader to be procured from Deere. They said they haven't had to wait long for them in the past, but Deere's closed for Christmas/New Years until Monday.



Jim, forgot to ask, which loader are you getting? The 553 is a good loader, but if you go self leveling with the H240, you'll never want a non leveling loader again.


----------



## Jim Timber

Just the 553 they usually come with and the 73" bucket.


----------



## mesupra

After having worked briefly on a friends john deere 4000 series tractor I would take my kioti made bobcat any day of the week. The quality, fit and finish on the kioti seemed far superior to the john deere. 

I have been a deere lover all my life and always planned on ended up with a deere one of these days until I got up close and personal.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hddnis said:


> Several foundries have closed because it was too expensive to meet new regulations, not just at the foundry, but also in the supply chain. Same as they are doing to coal fired power plants.


We've got a rather innovative mob here who retrofit the smoke stacks to ensure super clean emissions. Further, that work they have done with smelters and coal fired power generators lead them recently to what is being touted as quite a breakthrough - they can now profitably take wood biomass and turn it into the highest quality coking coal, cheaper than mining it. If it takes off (they have a contract to supply to a local steel mill but are looking for the mega millions of $ needed to take their pilot to commercial scale), I fear for the firewood sellers and buyers because I have read about such markets being decimated by wood chip buyers overseas. For example, a new biomass 'lecky generator or pallet mill starts up and within 6 months there's no pulp/firewood logs available for miles around so the firewood guys are out of business or trucking logs in from miles away (yeah, that's clean and green) and having to jack up the prices to their buyers. Even mills that relied on reasonably low grade logs are pushed out of the market.


----------



## KiwiBro

mesupra said:


> I would take my kioti made bobcat any day of the week.


Am supposed to be demo-ing a kioti this week. We've had daedongs in NZ for what must be more than a decade and they really do seem to have stepped their game up in the last few years. Unfortunately, as they settle into a more secure market share and greater brand awareness, the pricing tends to creep up. But the deal they have going at the mo' is awfully tempting.


----------



## farmer steve

i couldn't remember if i had posted any pics here or not so i had to go thru 15 pages.
i use this tractor all 12 months. wanted bigger but needed the low clearance for digging $h!t out of the barn. i think it gets used most in wood season.
forks were a must for moving bins. 
hooked to the sweet corn sprayer in summer. 
the rock bucket is great for hauling out of the woods as most dirt and debris falls thru.
four buckets like this is about a 1/2 cord. 
new holland tc55da.fluid filled rear tires. 4wd.


----------



## mesupra

The kioti prices are steadily increasing here as well. The bobcat version of the kioti sold new for less than they are currenetly selling used. The LS brand is a pretty good bargain as well, just not the quality of a Kioti.


----------



## Jim Timber

I know a guy who just got a Kioti, and I was wondering about them in 2011 when they were still under Bobcat colors/distribution. Their prices were good, the ones I looked at were very nice. Their support network is still lacking in our area though. Same with Mahindra - I'd have to drive for hours if I ever broke something and it couldn't wait to be fixed. Deere I can get parts and be home in an hour. Green also holds it's value best in my area.

MF 2615 was another strong consideration. In the end, I just liked the 5e's better and feel I have better service options in green.

Kioti: 3 dealers within 3 hours (one way), closest 95 miles.

MF: 5 dealers within 95 miles as the crow flies, closest is 35.

Mahindra: 3 dealers in the state, closest 78 miles.

Deere: 15 dealers within 90 miles, closest 17.

Kubota: 3 dealers within 90 miles, closest one 50.


----------



## mesupra

The deere hold their value very well as do kubota I was planning on staying with kubota but when the bobcat ct 335 tlb forks and rake showed up with under 200 hrs I could not pass it up


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Thing is, around here you pay a lot more for a deer, just to get a tractor of equal HP, so they HAVE to give back more on return, just to stay even.

Last new tractor I bought, to get the exact same PTO HP deer, I would have had to pay 4K more, then the deer came with one remote instead of two, (second remote on the deere was $1,200.00 option) the deere had cheaper bias ply tires instead of top of the line radials and also SMALLER tires up front! It also had a 12 speed trans. instead of the 16 speed that I got, less hydraulic flow at the remotes, ect... ect... On top of that, the deere loader was rated to pick up 650 LESS pounds...

BUT, I buy things to keep, not to re-sell, so resale isn't of much importance to me, so my decision was easy and time has proven it to be the right one...

SR


----------



## Jim Timber

Some day I might want to get into a cabbed unit, or maybe even a smaller one - I'm not going to have choked up overgrowth forever, and I'm only 39. Resale value is a factor to me.


----------



## tawilson

One thing to keep in mind with jd is their quick attach. I like being able to swap attachments between my tractor and Bobcat skidsteer. Sorry if this was brought up already. I have read this whole thread but not lately.


----------



## Jim Timber

Easily fixed if needed.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0YZ5DQSQDHADTB5ACBA1


----------



## firebrick43

JimTimber, I think you will be very happy logging with the tractor compared to a skid steer! It's a tough decision on if you should buy jd/fronteer attachments to fit the jd quick attach system or SSQA attachments and an adapter. On one hand it's nice to keep the attachments if you ever sell the tractor and use them on the next one (if it's not a jd). On the other hand a adapter spaces the attachments out some and adds extra weight, both reducing your breakout force and lifting capacity. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jim Timber

I'll be making my own stuff for the most part, so compatibility is a moot point at present. You're right about down the road though - it's possible I'll need to torch off some welds and rework the stuff. I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

The real issue with the global vs bobtach is for renting stuff. I don't envision renting much to hang off the loader. I should be set with some pallet forks, the dirt bucket (already have), and root grapple. What else am I missing?


----------



## Jakers

Jim Timber said:


> I'll be making my own stuff for the most part, so compatibility is a moot point at present. You're right about down the road though - it's possible I'll need to torch off some welds and rework the stuff. I'll cross that bridge when I get there.
> 
> The real issue with the global vs bobtach is for renting stuff. I don't envision renting much to hang off the loader. I should be set with some pallet forks, the dirt bucket (already have), and root grapple. *What else am I missing*?


Rock bucket, log grapple forks, front mount hydraulic snowblower, bale spear, high lifting boom pole, sweeper......  see where im going with this???? itll happen, its just like chainsaw addiction and firewood addiction, attachment addiction for tractors or skidsteer


----------



## firebrick43

I think you will find most of the basic attachments are hard to fabricate and save any money, buy used if trying to save a couple of dollars. I looked at building pallet forks for mine and the high strength steel forks were nearly the cost of a whole attachment. 

If I remember correctly your clearing out the underbrush of a woods. A tree shear works great on the little 3-6" trees. 

Question. You are getting two rear remotes AND a joystick valve for the loader? While more expensive I have seen more than one guy put off the cost of a second remote and then the valve kit becomes unavailable after a model change.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Jim, why didn't you just get the loader with the SS mounts? Momma Deere will sell you one with either Deere, Global, or SS mounts.

Edit: If it ain't already got em, plumb the loader for a 3rd valve too. You'll want it for a grapple at a minimum.


----------



## nathon918

firebrick43 said:


> I think you will find most of the basic attachments are hard to fabricate and save any money


 
nahh, that really has more to do with what you have, and who you know...


----------



## Jim Timber

firebrick43 said:


> I think you will find most of the basic attachments are hard to fabricate and save any money, buy used if trying to save a couple of dollars. I looked at building pallet forks for mine and the high strength steel forks were nearly the cost of a whole attachment.
> 
> If I remember correctly your clearing out the underbrush of a woods. A tree shear works great on the little 3-6" trees.
> 
> Question. You are getting two rear remotes AND a joystick valve for the loader? While more expensive I have seen more than one guy put off the cost of a second remote and then the valve kit becomes unavailable after a model change.



It's got the joystick 2 mid remotes, then has a single rear. The mid can be converted to power beyond by moving the return line to the 3rd function valve body and connecting the two (or something to that effect), and I'll be doing that before too long. Deere has a kit for it, but I don't know if it's competitive with sourcing my own stuff and running the lines myself. I could run the grapple off the rear, but that's not my intent.

Pallet forks themselves aren't something I'd fab - good ones would be very difficult to make. But, I can make the mounting chassis with ease.

Root grapple will do all I need for logs and rocks. I have a buddy who runs the laser cutter at his uncle's shop. Getting parts cheap is a matter of drawing it up and going to collect them. I know I can build a grapple for less than a used one costs. They have lots of AR500 on hand.


----------



## cantoo

Jim, Steve has the right idea just get it with the skid steer mount now. My buddy bought a JD with JD mounts then a year later we found a really really good deal on a skid steer. Now he has 2 sets of forks and 2 different styles of buckets. And now he borrows different buckets off me so he can use them on his skid steer. Its a pain for him when he has one or the other at his cottage, never has the right bucket with him. My Kubota came with Kubota mounts, I bought the adapter right away and have about 15 buckets now. Bought most of them used and a few were alo or homemade mounts, was always a pain cutting crap off and remaking them for skid steer mount.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The ALO mount is MUCH stronger than the skid mount, it doesn't matter much with these small tractors, but as HP and traction goes up, it makes a big difference...

SR


----------



## Jim Timber

JD's mounts are easier to fabricate and require less material.


----------



## blue924.9

Hddnis said:


> Any weight a tractor is carrying on its tires gives it better traction up to the tractive limit of the ground/tire combo. That is why all the big tractors have weights added, often several tons in fact.
> 
> Once a ground engaging implement has the weight resting on the ground then it no longer contributes to traction.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



not true- many tractors incorporate what is called a draft system hitch in which a load sensing lever or other means senses how much load is applied. it then automatically moves the drawbar or 3 point system down or up to increase traction, this is becuase if an implement is below the centerline of a tractor is does aid in traction as it pulls from underneath the centerline increasing the down pressure on the tires resulting in more traction. this option is not standard but is on a vast majority of tractors and the owner doesnt even know it most of the time


----------



## Hddnis

blue924.9 said:


> not true- many tractors incorporate what is called a draft system hitch in which a load sensing lever or other means senses how much load is applied. it then automatically moves the drawbar or 3 point system down or up to increase traction, this is becuase if an implement is below the centerline of a tractor is does aid in traction as it pulls from underneath the centerline increasing the down pressure on the tires resulting in more traction. this option is not standard but is on a vast majority of tractors and the owner doesnt even know it most of the time




You need to re-read what I posted because it is 100% true.

In fact what you are talking about goes to show just how right I was.

Draft sensing systems put the weight from the implement, plus in some cases the weight of dirt the implement is carrying, onto the traction wheels. Once that weight is taken off the implement and put onto/back onto the tires it can help with traction.



Mr. HE


----------



## cantoo

Jim, I make my own skid steer mounts to weld onto used buckets I buy. It's only a few pieces of easily cut steel whereas the JD ones are a lot more work to make. I precut a bunch of steel and when I get a bucket it doesn't take long to convert it. My brother in laws both have loaders and they are homemade quick attach and are a pain because each one is different. Here is an adapter plate I bought at a sale $25 I think. 6 buckets in the 2nd pic. My snow blade.


----------



## Jim Timber

I have a mill. Making the thick hooks is easy and can be done with a drill press and hack saw if you had to.


----------



## blue924.9

Hddnis said:


> You need to re-read what I posted because it is 100% true.
> 
> In fact what you are talking about goes to show just how right I was.
> 
> Draft sensing systems put the weight from the implement, plus in some cases the weight of dirt the implement is carrying, onto the traction wheels. Once that weight is taken off the implement and put onto/back onto the tires it can help with traction.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



not quite sure what you are talking about taking weight off the implement and back on the tires, to be more specific are you talking about 3 point or drawbar implements? the draft system does take weight _and  _force from the implement and transfers it to the wheels. weight being the actual implement and force being the implement's resistance that transfers into down pressure because the implement is below the center line of the tractor and as a result pulls down on the drawbar. you can remove the force of the implement by raising it off the ground but you can never remove the weight of the implement unless you are unhooked from the tractor completely. you can reduce the weight of a implement in the case of say our 45 foot disk by lowering the wheels on the implement but this still doesnt remove the weight of the implement because the wheels are always far behind the centerline to prevent lift from occurring, resulting in tongue weight on the drawbar which puts down pressure on the bar which transfers to the wheels resulting in more traction.


also from your post above it percive you saying there is more traction when the implement is in the dirt and when it isnt. would you explain this in greater detail please? thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob

This is my SAME Vigneron 60,







I don't use it a lot, but I did exercise it a bit with these small logs,






For it's size it's a very powerful tractor and will easily pull bigger logs too...

but mostly it just get's used for odd jobs,






SR


----------



## dancan

A Same with a loader just came up for sale last week for 6500$ last week , it has motor issues .
It looked to be a capable firewood gogeter .


----------



## Hddnis

blue924.9 said:


> not quite sure what you are talking about taking weight off the implement and back on the tires, to be more specific are you talking about 3 point or drawbar implements? the draft system does take weight _and  _force from the implement and transfers it to the wheels. weight being the actual implement and force being the implement's resistance that transfers into down pressure because the implement is below the center line of the tractor and as a result pulls down on the drawbar. you can remove the force of the implement by raising it off the ground but you can never remove the weight of the implement unless you are unhooked from the tractor completely. you can reduce the weight of a implement in the case of say our 45 foot disk by lowering the wheels on the implement but this still doesnt remove the weight of the implement because the wheels are always far behind the centerline to prevent lift from occurring, resulting in tongue weight on the drawbar which puts down pressure on the bar which transfers to the wheels resulting in more traction.
> 
> 
> also from your post above it percive you saying there is more traction when the implement is in the dirt and when it isnt. would you explain this in greater detail please? thanks




Weight of an implement is always on the ground, only thing that matters to traction is if the weight gets there through the tractor or not.

Anything that engages the ground at all resists movement and requires traction and power to overcome.

Some attachments carry soil, thus adding to their weight. Rollover plows, loaders, rear scoop and rippers to name a few.

All of that applies to anything you hook to a tractor, whether it is a loader, or plow, or mid mount mower.

Draft control simply varies the weight being carried by the tractor.



Mr. HE


----------



## blue924.9

Hddnis said:


> Weight of an implement is always on the ground, only thing that matters to traction is if the weight gets there through the tractor or not.
> 
> Anything that engages the ground at all resists movement and requires traction and power to overcome.
> 
> Some attachments carry soil, thus adding to their weight. Rollover plows, loaders, rear scoop and rippers to name a few.
> 
> All of that applies to anything you hook to a tractor, whether it is a loader, or plow, or mid mount mower.
> 
> Draft control simply varies the weight being carried by the tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



ahh that makes more sense now, i now know what you mean by taking weight off the implement... as in putting it on the tractor. thanks for explaining more.


----------



## firebrick43

Blue, we are talking about mounted implements only. As Mr HE stated that the implement has to carry(vertically) soil or more particularly have suction. Implement such as back blades and box blades when lowered completely have no weight is on the tractor and since they have no suction the soil causing the draft doesn't add a bit in traction. Of course you can lift the implement which gives you more traction and reduces draft but then gives you a washboard surface. This is why you lock out a draft control system when grading. 

Since you mentioned disc, mounted double gang disc set all the way down adds no traction either. Only if you lift it and reduce tillage depth do you get added traction(along with reduced depth). 

The draft control was designed for a moldboard plow. The plow depth is not controlled per say by the 3 point but how the plow is adjusted. If adjusted correctly and the draft control off it will run level with no weight on the arms. As draft increases the 3 point draft control if adjusted correctly lift just enough to transfer suction from the plow to the tractor without actually lifting the plow any. In extreme soils it may actually lift the plow to dump load but that in itself is not the point nor desired(should be running a smaller plow if this is happening frequently and everything is set up correctly.


----------



## Jim Timber

Feb 13th is the ship date on my loader, but he says they're updating delivery times and it could be a couple weeks instead of a month.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Jim Timber said:


> Feb 13th is the ship date on my loader, but he says they're updating delivery times and it could be a couple weeks instead of a month.



Do you know if it will be a china made one, or a mexican made one??

The mexican made ones look a lot better made than the china made ones to me...

SR


----------



## Jim Timber

No clue. It's coming from Deere's warehouse - wherever that is. Loader and bucket will be brand new with full warranty.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Probably should have cut the tree into 4 logs instead of 3. Had to steer with the brakes in the woods and the front wheels were in the air most the time. the lift would barley lift it but she still ran in 3rd no problem down the road. Shes off at the dealer getting worked on now.


----------



## mesupra

Some I cut this weekend


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mesupra said:


> Some I cut this weekend



Some of those would make some really nice lumber!

SR


----------



## zogger

mesupra said:


> Some I cut this weekend



Nice load!


----------



## dancan




----------



## mesupra

Thats my plan, to turn all the bigger stuff in boards and the smaller stuff into 2x6's. I have a small HF bandsaw mill and it set up on a slab, just behind the tractor in the picture. The shed shown is going to be torn down this spring its in pretty rough shape.

So far I have sawn out around 2000+ BF, that pile is somewhere around 2500+/- BF, I would like to double that next weekend, then turn some attention to firewood for next year.


----------



## mesupra

The pile off to the right is going for pulp.


----------



## KiwiBro

Can I ask why so much clearance around the wheels on that trailer? I ask because I'm not sure of why the centre of gravity needs to be so high. Must be a reason, so hoping to learn a thing or two.


----------



## dancan

It has a temporary center beam that is 4" higher than the original one that I bent .
The wheels are independent side to side and will climb large rocks or sumps , Stable even at that height .


----------



## dancan

Here's a video of the concept , similar to mine .


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> It has a temporary center beam that is 4" higher than the original one that I bent .
> The wheels are independent side to side and will climb large rocks or sumps , Stable even at that height .


Thanks. That's a lot of travel.How much easier climbing rocks, etc do you find it compared to a fixed axle?
In terms of width, do the tyres track outside the log bunks, inside, or directly below them? I ask because if it's fine to have them track outside the width of the bunks, or said another way, have the load running just inside the tyres, then the load could sit down quite a bit lower and still not limit the wheel travel.


----------



## dancan

Most of the logging trailers I've seen , atv or tractor , have the log bunks going up and over the tyres .
A fixed axle works great on roads and flat fields but will fetch up on a stump and stop you dead in your tracks LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Most of the logging trailers I've seen , atv or tractor , have the log bunks going up and over the tyres .


 Same here. ATV, well, I can understand them wanting to keep the narrow wheelbase but add load carrying capacity which necessitates the up and over bunks. But I'm unsure why this is needed for the tractor trailers, when the trailer wheels can go on the outside of the bunks, travel as much as they always did and still be a narrower wheelbase than the tractor.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dan pulls that trailer with a quad too.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

dancan said:


>


Looks like a great combo. Can you tell me about the skidding cone? Thank You


----------



## dancan

I made the cone out of a 45 gallon drum .






Pioneerguy600 has one he made from an oil tank .







The oil tank cone is not too heavy and very portable .


----------



## timbrjackrussel

Thanks for the ideas. I will try and make one. The problem is that when winching in the larger trees, hard maple, that are over 16" diameter and 30 to 40 feet long they are too hard to steer by using a cant hook. Some pulls could be over 130'. If I cut the log into shorter pieces and use the sliders on the mainline to draw them up it is a wider problem and catches more trees.
It sees like the larger the skid log, the more tree gravity pulls it into a standing tree. I can use snatch blocks and sometimes put the mainline over a stump to get a bit of sideways steering, but it all takes time.


----------



## square1

timbrjackrussel said:


> It sees like the larger the skid log, the more tree gravity pulls it into a standing tree. I can use snatch blocks and sometimes put the mainline over a stump to get a bit of sideways steering, but it all takes time.


There was a video that I saw of a guy using using self releasing snatch blocks to steer a log through the woods, slicker than slick. I'll see if i can find it and post a link. I guess the blocks aren't cheap, but look like real time savers.

Found it:


----------



## dancan

The skid cone from portablewinch does 20" , mine would work as is to about 16" , if I needed bigger I'd form a bigger cone from a second barrel and bolt it to the smaller one .


----------



## square1

At 4,000 lbs and 25 HP with 4 wheel drive my Ford 1700 amazes me every weekend with where it's capable of going and what she will haul out. This was load 3 of 4 equal, 4 loads made a cord.


----------



## cantoo

Square1, I had a 1520 and tried to beat it to death. I made some forks that slipped into the loader bucket. The pictures tell how it goes in. Cheap, quick and easy.


----------



## dancan

Nice way to make a set of forks cantoo .
Timberjackrussel , here's today's new skid cone .











Heavy duty boat bumper , polly take a 14" stick , it was free so if it doesn't work I won't cry about it , if it works my brother gets the other one .


----------



## timbrjackrussel

dancan said:


> Nice way to make a set of forks cantoo .
> Timberjackrussel , here's today's new skid cone .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy duty boat bumper , polly take a 14" stick , it was free so if it doesn't work I won't cry about it , if it works my brother gets the other one .


That gets me thinking. Thanks


----------



## cantoo

timber, I'm sure Tony has a 420 propane tank laying around or knows where to get one?


----------



## timbrjackrussel

cantoo said:


> timber, I'm sure Tony has a 420 propane tank laying around or knows where to get one?


Already thought about a propane tank cut up to make a skidding cone.
The plastic used on the boards of an ice rink are really tough and may make a great cone if you can work it into a cone shape. Just a matter of getting the stuff and getting to it.
With this cold and a bit of snow (ice) skidding logs should be a bit cleaner.
Will try this weekend. The self releasing snatch blocks are nice but I have only the regular 4 and 6 ton ones.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Not firewood related but I still like to show her off. Got the blade on now. Learning to plow with a tractor after using loaders and trucks your hole life is alittle different.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You need to chain it up! It makes a night and day difference!!

SR


----------



## stihlfanboy

Sawyer Rob said:


> You need to chain it up! It makes a night and day difference!!
> 
> SR


I priced chains not to long ago. 240$ a set. Little out of my price range. But with no weights it pushed the 5 inch deep wet snow good. Pushed as far back as possible cause I think once it freezes im not moving them any more. Had to hit a few piles in 3rd but dose good. Then went to work and hoped in the wa200 and moved as much snow in one bucket as all day with fhe tractor...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Just buy some used semi chains and build what you need, it really isn't all that hard to do...

SR


----------



## Jakers

or craigslist some used tractor chains. just measure the width of your tires and figure out how wide you need on the cross links. the rest is just cutting off adding the excess


----------



## dancan




----------



## Jim Timber

Bearing failure?


----------



## dancan

But in no time it was repaired


----------



## dancan

Jim Timber said:


> Bearing failure?



When it happened Jim , I expected a bearing or spindle failure , stripped threads at the best .
when I got it apart , the last guy there never put a cotter pin so the nut just backed off


----------



## Jim Timber

Well, if it was going to back off, that's the side I'd expect it! 

Glad it was an easy fix. I had two bearing failures on my atv trailer last year - both at highway speed. I repaired the axle the first time with a new spindle, and replaced the axle as a whole the second time. I've still got it, but it got nicked in the seal surface when I cut the second race off after it'd been driven on sans rollers. I figure it'll do fine for a woods trailer, but even if I weld in the nick it would eat seals at freeway speed unless I cut the stub out and turn it down, then weld it back in - and that's just too much work for a $20 part.


----------



## Cliniford

Old pic but it's fresh off the trailer from picking it up at the dealer. 
NH T1530


----------



## Jim Timber

I got an update on my loader today. (I've known all I'm about to say for a while, I just didn't post it) Deere discontinued the 553 and redesigned the 512 to work with the bigger tires of the MFWD tractors in the 50xx series. The 512 is now the standard loader for the whole 3 cylinder line until you hit the 75hp, the next option up is the H240. H240's start at $6K for NSL (non-self leveling - MSL or mechanical self-leveling added another $2K to that and reduced the lift and curl) and add another foot of lift, which adds a bunch of forward protrusion too (not good for me), while being functionally equivalent to the 512 in lift and curl. So I went with the 512. Removal is 4 pins instead of 2 - I'm fine with that.

Since the tractor needs rear ballast to pick up more than 2400# anyway, I'll be fine with the 512 for how I plan to use the rig. I have a lot of soft earth from heavy clay soils that stay gooey into mid summer, so adding fluid and/or wheel weights is a no-go for me. I can always add a ballast box if I need one for really heavy stuff. I'm more interested in trading my tires out for wider ones than worrying I can't pick up a car. 

ETA at the dealer for my 2015 512 loader and 73" gp bucket is Feb 6th. He said they'd need a day or two to get it installed, and it could ship earlier yet but Friday is the current date posted. Gonna be a long week. 

I managed to find pics of one 5055e with a 512 up in Canada on a 2010 model (exact same tractor). So this is close to what she'll look like.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I bet you are REALLY looking forward to getting it!

SR


----------



## Jim Timber

Yup!

Also the loader is made in Mexico. Tractor was made in India.


----------



## SS396driver

my little toy


----------



## SS396driver

my other one


----------



## wood4heat

I'm only on 2 acres and never thought I had much use for a tractor. Until I got this:




2524 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Now it amazes me how often I hear myself saying "I'll go get the Kubota"!


----------



## Rburg44

Dont use her unless i have too but sure does make things easy when shes needed!!


----------



## Jim Timber

I thought I was going to need the tractor to skid my cargo container through the neighbor's lot and into my woods when it was delivered Sunday, so I got it home from the dealer without the loader installed (loader arrived Friday) for the weekend, and it went back today for the FEL.

Found out Saturday that there's a mini glacier across the neighbor's driveway and having the container guy backing a fifth wheel trailer down it was a big no-go! So I had him leave it by the road across the swamp instead. I'll need to move it ASAP as I can't meet any setbacks where it sits (and I don't want it there either  ), but it'll keep her safe while I'm not working her.

The black ash butt log is 18" at the stump and furthest from the road in the pic (can't see it well in this shot). Flat dragging these with the wheeler would've made it struggle for traction - tractor didn't even feel them back there.

I spent a little over 2hrs seat time skidding trees already down and I wish I'd bought one of these in '11 when I bought my land.


----------



## mesupra

That's a great looking deere nice size tractor. I think my next tractor will be 55 hp or bigger


----------



## olyman

. I have a small HF bandsaw mill and it set up on a slab, just behind the tractor in the picture.[/QUOTE]
que...good, bad, and ugly of that bandmill.... thanks,


----------



## Jim Timber

This one's tuned for 45hp, but it's identical in every way but fuel adjustments with the 65hp version in the line. If I need more power, it's just a tweak of the fuel pressure away.


----------



## mesupra

I also have a HF bandsaw mill and have grown to love milling wood. I am really looking forward to building with the wood I sawed this summer.

Jim, whats the price difference between the two tractors?


----------



## Jim Timber

About $3k.


----------



## mesupra

Wow thats a great selling feature.


----------



## mesupra

How do you feel the india made Deere's compare to the Kubota and Kioti? I really like the older 55 series deere (2355,2455,2555) however they command such a high price its hard to justify, my grandfather bought used and sold a 2555 over 15 years ago for less than 17,000, that tractor today with twice the hours would command more than that now. With the current inflation its hard to justify not buying a tractor.


----------



## Jim Timber

The 2555 is the predecessor of the next size up (4cyl) tractor from mine.

The 3cyl's were moved to Pune because that's who buys most of them. They had some QC issues with the 3pt lift valve which led to overheated hydraulics - which melted fuel tanks, but those problems were fixed in the first year or 3 of the new production line.

My hood's alignment wouldn't meet BMW standards, but at almost 70 hours I can't find a wrench mark on any of the factory painted bolts/nuts.

I had originally wanted the 55hp model but couldn't find a low hours used one locally. Then this one came up and I did some digging figuring I might need to swap some parts if I needed more power. Being itchy to get the machine, I spent some time over the past month digging deeper and discovered the different part numbers define specific calibrations of the exact same parts in the fuel system. The turbo's are all the same despite higher boost with the 55 and 65hp tuning - then it dawned on me, more fuel per hour is going to result in higher PSI on a fixed ratio turbo. Duh.


----------



## Jim Timber

As to the kubota and kioti comparison - all three make good machines. Deere is the only game in town (locally )for parts/service should I need something. Kubota was #2 in consideration, but getting the same size/performance would've cost more in kubota paint, and I'm the odd duck around here in wanting gears and a clutch. I also liked Deere's layout better on the 5e's.

I really liked the bobcat branded kioti when I looked at them in '11 or '12 (when I first started eyeing tractors), but I also really liked the bigger yanmars CC was distributing at the time as well. None of them had the loader capacity I have now.

Kioti's dealer support is so scarce in MN, I didn't feel confident I'd have alternatives should the dealer flake like what happened with kubota's after informing them I wasn't spending as much as I originally had been considering. I was the only customer in the room when I was considering a $65k machine, but when that didn't happen I might as well have been a ghost. 

Massey Ferguson had my attention with their 2600 hd series, but there again, the tractors just didn't quite fit me as well as the green one. Agco makes some good stuff, but that line is also india built and with the perkins engine I felt better with the 3029 deere that's 24yrs of proven reliability instead.

It's getting harder to find a bad tractor. I don't have any years of experience to go off, but I have been spinning wrenches most of my life, and used to deal with OTR tractor-trailer's, helicopters for a short stretch, and damn near anything else with an engine, so I'm not exactly guessing either. 

Ground clearance, lift capacity, dealer support, how I fit the machine; all played a part in the decision. What really sold me was watching all the videos on youtube of the Indians beating on these same machines, and guys farming SE Asia in mud with them. They handle a lot of abuse! My pulling trees should be easy on it.


----------



## gary s

About 15 years ago I bought a 1988 JD 2355 (55hp) 4x4 with loader and at about 15 grand it seemed high but I wanted it and now 15 years later I could probably get my money back and have all that use for the price of fuel and oil. Well maybe a couple of batteries too but not much else.


----------



## Jim Timber

Used pre-emissions tractor values are up with the cost increases of the new tier 4's and BS associated with them.


----------



## captjack

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 402356
> Dont use her unless i have too but sure does make things easy when shes needed!!




My friend has a 7510 - its a nice tractor for lifting but when you have to take them in the woods it gets sketchy ! I have a 5000 series now with around 70hp/loader and open station. When I win the power ball tonight I will get a 6000 series open station for wood and a newer 7000 series with a cab ! hahah


----------



## Jim Timber

Did a little modification to the tractor purchase yesterday, and now I'm proud owner of this 2012 5065e with 60 hours.


----------



## locochainsaw

Jim Timber said:


> Did a little modification to the tractor purchase yesterday, and now I'm proud owner of this 2012 5065e with 60 hours.


Looks nice. I have those tires on my 5055. They wear slow but I'm not impressed with them in mud or snow. I'll be curious to see what you think.


----------



## Jim Timber

Have you considered siping them with a tire lug cutter (heated blade)?

I would've preferred the wide tread R1 fronts (I think they only come on 6 series from the factory), but having jammed wood between the rim and bead in under 2 hours of ever bringing a tractor to my property with r1 fronts - I'm liking the rim protection of the r4's at least in theory for now.

You could get another set of wheels/tires if you had work for the r1's that your r4's weren't performing satisfactorily. I'm talking used tires with life left.


----------



## gary s

If you plan to move much snow with it get a set of chains, cheaper and much better than getting another set of tires.


----------



## Jim Timber

I wonder if people who have traction problems with r4's is due to lack of weight?

I lifted the rear tires on my tahoe off the ground driving that tractor onto a car hauler trailer yesterday. The saleswoman didn't think the tires were loaded, and wasn't aware it has 440# of weights inside the rear hubs. Since I'd already driven 380 miles with the trailer, I decided to see how my truck handled the load (the trailer tires would've blown at freeway speed with that thing on it), and stopping was very difficult. I'm near certain all 4 tires have calcium in them (that's what the shop guys use there).

Steve should be happy - it's SSQC for the bucket mount.

As for snow moving; I'm not sure how much this will be tasked with. I'll have an 1/8-1/4 mile driveway depending on where it eventually goes and have always figured on getting a truck to plow with.


----------



## cantoo

Get or build a power angle blade for it and do your drive way. I have a Kubota L35 with R4's on it. I run light chains on the rear and have no real problems. Mine aren't loaded either but the L35 is a TLB so it's pretty heavy as is. I also have chains for the front but haven't put them on this year. I added wings onto my blade to speed things up a bit.


----------



## fields_mj

Not sure if anything has been mentioned about the Yanmar tractors, but an older used 4wd unit can be found with a front loader for between $6K and $9K. Sometimes they can be found on Tractorhouse.com, but often times it takes contacting an importer.


----------



## Jim Timber

I don't have or desire a cab on the tractor.


----------



## cantoo

I built the cab for winter but have found out it's pretty handy in the bush for widow makers and wayward branches that keep trying to fall on me. Also means I can still get work done when it's raining out and handy when it's windy too.
My buddy has the same tractor you got, he had an issue once that it wouldn't start, turned out there was a bare wire on wiring to the safety switch under the seat. Took a few hours to figure out what was wrong. It would start but not move. He was heavy enough that it would ground out on him but not on his son, every time he got on the tractor he couldn't get it to move.


----------



## Jim Timber

I'll build a cage for mine once I have storage tall enough to clear the ROPS hoop. In the meantime, I'm thinking about a sturdy canopy that can fold or slide when the hoop is down to park in the shipping container.

I should have a garage of some form by fall.


----------



## cantoo

Some guys put the gold cart covers on them, they seem to work pretty good and are easy to remove.


----------



## locochainsaw

Jim Timber said:


> Have you considered siping them with a tire lug cutter (heated blade)?
> 
> I would've preferred the wide tread R1 fronts (I think they only come on 6 series from the factory), but having jammed wood between the rim and bead in under 2 hours of ever bringing a tractor to my property with r1 fronts - I'm liking the rim protection of the r4's at least in theory for now.
> 
> You could get another set of wheels/tires if you had work for the r1's that your r4's weren't performing satisfactorily. I'm talking used tires with life left.



I really only use it for tedding hay and running an auger. I hauled a load of manure with it while my other chore tractor was in the shop and was just surprised in the difference. I just don't think they really dig. But for what I use it for its fine.


----------



## Jim Timber

My tires aren't loaded, they only have the weights (found that out today).

I'm down for the night in Mitchell, but will have the tractor home tomorrow. I decided to come back with more muscle and a heavier trailer rather than paying through the nose to get it shipped.


----------



## snofrog

Here`s mine


----------



## Jim Timber

Got her home this afternoon and don't have any arrival pics, but here's one before chaining her down for the 420 mile ride.


----------



## chucker

looks good jim! you should be ready now to come out and finish the other 30 cords of big tooth that's left I cant get at with the 2 wheel wonder allis.... did you get/put a grapple or thumb for the bucket?


----------



## Jim Timber

I have a valve, SS flush connectors, and cylinders for building a grapple and adding 3rd function to the loader, but I think plumbing it is going to be a spring project since I don't have heated shop space to get the machine in.

I also have a diverter for a hydraulic top link, but the cylinder is backordered.


----------



## chucker

nice looking machine!


----------



## Jim Timber

Thanks!

30 cord of aspen wouldn't take long to move with her, that's for sure.

I also need to get some forks, and a tooth bar for the bucket.


----------



## OhioGregg

Jim Timber said:


> Got her home this afternoon and don't have any arrival pics, but here's one before chaining her down for the 420 mile ride.



That is a nice looking outfit you got there! Looks to be a nice compromise of size too. Not to big, not to small.
Its funny, I never really wanted a loader tractor, but I gotta say, the older I get, the more I am wanting one..LOL
I'm 61 now.

I use a 1950 8n for my wood hauling, rounds or splits. It is unbelievably handy & nimble in the woods. I use a 1975 Ford 5000 diesel for pulling logs from the woods, when I do it that way. Made a 3pt. boom pole for it, works very well. Thats the tractor I would like to put a loader on, and remove the cab.

I use my 3pt. splitter on my 7700. Thats what I plow snow with also. 8 ft. blade. I could, and have got by using just one of the bigger tractors, but makes not having to switch implements around. 



























Gregg,


----------



## Jim Timber

Gregg,

The loader was a primary factor in acquiring a tractor for me. The ability to stack logs makes me able to harvest and store logs for future lumber milling without them rotting on my moist ground.

It also allows me to handle bigger boards, slabs, cants, and beams than I'd physically be able to without one.

An old truck chassis can be reworked into a functional gypo skidder, but adding a loader of equal capacity and strength isn't so easily achieved.

This is a case where buying a pre-packaged product is time and money better spent to me.

I'm looking forward to putting some hours on her!


----------



## Jeff Lary

Very interesting thread, I have been a member for a while and have never looked here. It is cool to see how the other half lives. I will start working on my tree length this spring maybe I can post a pic or two.


----------



## hardpan

Gregg
I finally sold my 1950 8N about a year ago after enjoying it for 34 years. I now have a little Deere with loader and 4WD. I sure wish I would have found a way to do it sooner. An old dude like you could find unimaginable chores easily done with a loader.


----------



## OhioGregg

hardpan said:


> Gregg
> I finally sold my 1950 8N about a year ago after enjoying it for 34 years. I now have a little Deere with loader and 4WD. I sure wish I would have found a way to do it sooner. An old dude like you could find unimaginable chores easily done with a loader.



Heck, I could have used a front loader many a time when I was younger too! LOL I bought that 8n in 1998, with the plan on doing a full restore on it. Well, I started using it more and more all the time for various tasks. Then there was the problem of money, time, and the ambition to start such a project.  I doubt I will ever get rid of it. Great small tractor for what I do with it. 

Gregg,


----------



## hardpan

OhioGregg said:


> Heck, I could have used a front loader many a time when I was younger too! LOL I bought that 8n in 1998, with the plan on doing a full restore on it. Well, I started using it more and more all the time for various tasks. Then there was the problem of money, time, and the ambition to start such a project.  I doubt I will ever get rid of it. Great small tractor for what I do with it.
> 
> Gregg,



You're singing my song, never had "money, time, and the ambition" simultaneously. Seriously, a loader is a back saver for geezers like us.


----------



## Jim Timber

^ Moved a stump (I couldn't lift) with the loader yesterday. The guy who stole the rest of the tree out of the yard couldn't lift it either.


----------



## cantoo

Nice looking ride Jim. I put a tooth bar on my bucket and it's night and day difference when digging or moving dirt. What type of grapple are you going to build? I bought a 6' long Versatech and I hate it. It's too big for my tractor and my use and the throat only opens 30" so it's not much good for brush. I also have another front grapple and like it for lifting logs but it's just way too heavy for my little tractor. That's a 16" x 20' wet poplar log on it. I use my forklift forks the most for logs and plan to build a 1 arm grapple for it some day. I use a manure tine style bucket for loading split wood. One can never have too many buckets.


----------



## Jim Timber

Thanks!

I was thinking a 6' grapple bucket, but I haven't started building it yet. The tire width is about 6' so that's why I'd go with that dimension.

I'm going to add some teeth to my bucket for sure! I didn't take any measurements this time (it was 5F outside when I headed home), but will be getting going on that before the ground thaws. The front edge is drilled for a replaceable cutting edge, so I might add one with teeth or may just add teeth to the holes.


----------



## stihlfanboy

It was -3 when i went down to the barn today. hauled a few loads of wood up to the house. Had to get her to start frist... about 20 minutes of this and she started right up.


----------



## cantoo

My tire width is also 6'and that's why I went that wide even though guys told me not to. It's just too wide to maneuver in the bush. Picking stuff up was a pain because you have to be parallel with the log to get the tines under it, end up having to push against something to grab it. Even unloading off my trailer was a hassle. There are some guys with single tine grapples on 2 lifting prongs and they look to work good. Might be worth it for you to rent or borrow one before you commit to building one. I also have a stone fork with a grapple and it doesn't work worth a crap either. Might be fine on concrete with something to push against but not on open dirt.


----------



## Jim Timber

I'll have to look into rental options. That's a good suggestion!


----------



## Old Goat

stihlfanboy said:


> It was -3 when i went down to the barn today. hauled a few loads of wood up to the house. Had to get her to start frist... about 20 minutes of this and she started right up.View attachment 404543
> View attachment 404544



In my mind,s eye I see a black Allis-Chalmers instead of an Orange one. One that wont ever start again. How far do you park your AC from a 110 volt outlet? A block heater would be a cheap investment. Even one of the oil dipstick type heaters would be an improvement. 

I spent one cold winter working in Butte, Montana 26 years ago. At one point it got down to -40 F for 5 nights in a row. I was driving a VW diesel rabbit, or I should say I wanted to drive it at the time. We had big rigs gelled up from Deer Lodge to Bozeman. instead of an open flame to warm the oil pan the locals would use charcoal briquettes. Light the briquettes on a garbage can lid and then slide them under the engine about the time they are ready for the burgers.


----------



## tla100

cantoo said:


> My tire width is also 6'and that's why I went that wide even though guys told me not to. It's just too wide to maneuver in the bush. Picking stuff up was a pain because you have to be parallel with the log to get the tines under it, end up having to push against something to grab it. Even unloading off my trailer was a hassle. There are some guys with single tine grapples on 2 lifting prongs and they look to work good. Might be worth it for you to rent or borrow one before you commit to building one. I also have a stone fork with a grapple and it doesn't work worth a crap either. Might be fine on concrete with something to push against but not on open dirt.
> View attachment 404587



When I had grapple on my homemade rock bucket on little Lahman skidloader, I never tried "scooping" branches. Went up to brush pile and opened grapple and tilted bucket like I was dumping, boom down and close grapple. If I get a grapple again it will be a smooth bucket with no sides and grapple. like this






Some of the rock buckets with grapple get so heavy it not worth having it on.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Old Goat said:


> In my mind,s eye I see a black Allis-Chalmers instead of an Orange one. One that wont ever start again. How far do you park your AC from a 110 volt outlet? A block heater would be a cheap investment. Even one of the oil dipstick type heaters would be an improvement.
> 
> I spent one cold winter working in Butte, Montana 26 years ago. At one point it got down to -40 F for 5 nights in a row. I was driving a VW diesel rabbit, or I should say I wanted to drive it at the time. We had big rigs gelled up from Deer Lodge to Bozeman. instead of an open flame to warm the oil pan the locals would use charcoal briquettes. Light the briquettes on a garbage can lid and then slide them under the engine about the time they are ready for the burgers.


I was on hand with the fire extinguisher the whole time. I looked into heaters for it but I starts all the time for the most part. Just rebult the carb, new mag, generator, and starter and battery. Just never had to in the negatives. If I didnt have to pull my 83 grandpre out of the spot its been sitting in all winter I wouldnt have tryed to start it when it was so cold.


----------



## OhioGregg

I gotta agree with Old Goat on this one.. An open fire under a old gasoline tractor gives me the willies. LOL
I have used a freeze plug style block heater on my two bigger Fords. Have worked exceedingly well over the years. 
I will admit, I don't have one on the 8n though. I just don't need to use it when it gets down below zero. 

Gregg,


----------



## zogger

OhioGregg said:


> I gotta agree with Old Goat on this one.. An open fire under a old gasoline tractor gives me the willies. LOL
> I have used a freeze plug style block heater on my two bigger Fords. Have worked exceedingly well over the years.
> I will admit, I don't have one on the 8n though. I just don't need to use it when it gets down below zero.
> 
> Gregg,



I lived in a no utilities cabin in Vermont before, and had an '80 full size Cherokee. That's the only way it would start near zero or below, coals from the stove under the oil pan, plus bring the battery in to keep it warm at night.


----------



## D2082

gary s said:


> About 15 years ago I bought a 1988 JD 2355 (55hp) 4x4 with loader and at about 15 grand it seemed high but I wanted it and now 15 years later I could probably get my money back and have all that use for the price of fuel and oil. Well maybe a couple of batteries too but not much else.


You're right. A 2355 is a highly-sought after tractor. I've got one and love it. Heavy enough to handle big work but small enough to be versatile. And an excellent firewood tractor!


----------



## farmer steve

here's a pic of my tractor at the splitter with my helper sitting on the rol
l bar.


----------



## rwoods

farmer steve, it looks like you get about as much help as I do. Nice tractor. Ron


----------



## D2082

Finally took a picture of my firewood tractor today.


----------



## Jetterbug

Here's my little guy. With of course my favorite helper in the back!


----------



## SPDRMNKY

dappled sunlight & hauling big ash butts makes the little mitsu look good today


----------



## Jere39

stihlfanboy said:


> It was -3 when i went down to the barn today. hauled a few loads of wood up to the house. Had to get her to start frist... about 20 minutes of this and she started right up.View attachment 404543



Used to pour about half a gallon of kerosene into a grain shovel, light it, and slide it under the tractor in similar conditions. Do a couple other chores, drink a cup of coffee, then about the time the kero burned out, the tractor would start. Left a kind of smeary soot on the underside of the tractor, but it worked, and we didn't wax our tractors back then.


----------



## Jere39

I have enjoyed watching this thread, and seeing the big range of tractors and other tools we use. I probably already have a picture of this tractor on here, but yesterday I finally got back to a White Oak I cut down in January, then lost under the snow for a couple months. It was laying in some briars, and on some very rocky woods floor. So, I hitched my home made log arch to my JD x728 and pulled this tree out of the briars:






and up over some of the branch rounds to get it off the ground so I could buck it in straight shots without dirt diving, or rolling the log every dozen cuts:






My assistant stays tied to a tree when I am sawing. He seems to instinctively know a loud saw is nothing to mess with, but then he also seems to think there is nothing more important than chasing a squirrel anywhere, anytime, ...

Once I had the log bucked for splitting, I took a lunch break and snapped a glamour photo in case some TimberSports Magazine needed a cover shot:


----------



## dancan

Not enough snow in your guy's pics ....


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Not enough snow in your guy's pics ....


and it can stay that way till next Dec.


----------



## Jim Timber

Still waiting for the frost to come out of the ground here. Water is pushing up through the cracks in the asphalt because it can't sink down to the water table.

It's a muddy mess with solid ice at about 6".


----------



## dancan

You guys need more snow .


----------



## Jim Timber

Ice is almost out on the lake.


----------



## chucker

Jim Timber said:


> Ice is almost out on the lake.


lol about time jim! nice snow this morning! just got back in from the camper with the long rods and tackle box's going through everything b4 the action starts! boat's still locked up with all the lawn gear and hoses, so maybe the frost will dwindle before long also? I am guessing your itching to put all them new toys to work/play soon ... kinda like a antsy kid waiting for Christmas morning hey!


----------



## dancan

You guys are just plain meen


----------



## chucker

? MEAN?? you have all the snow we need for a wetter ground so we can Meir out in mud, get stuck in frost holes, jump over stumps we forgot about or any of them lovely things that could just possibly go wrong that we all miss so much longing for a longer winter to make us as tough as them "CRAZY CANADIANS" ?? YOU TALK OF MEAN...... share your winter and stop hogging it all ... we want to be tough! LOL it's a warm an wonderful spring day northern friend!! have a beer on me !


----------



## Jim Timber

chucker said:


> I am guessing your itching to put all them new toys to work/play soon ... kinda like a antsy kid waiting for Christmas morning hey!



I go to pick up my root grapple tomorrow.  Surplus Center hasn't sent me the shipping confirmation on my needed fittings for the diverter valve yet though, so I'm not sure I'll get those yet this week or not. I have one hose to go, and need some extensions for a couple to move how I want them without hitting the other's coming out of the valve when the boom is raised.

I've been using the tractor to move dirt and rocks for my road. I already have 11 hours seat time clocked on it. Love that thing!


----------



## chucker

easier than a horse an wagon ? hey.... lol nice machine!


----------



## Jim Timber

Pulls trees like they're not even back there! To think how I've struggled using my atv over the past few years. I can hook a 20" black ash to the tractor and drive away - whole tree, top and all... Needed to use the arch with the atv just to budge the trunk.

I'll be building a skidding winch yet, but decided the grapple was more fuss and bother than I wanted to monkey with this spring. I need to be able to use it, not be tied up making it.


----------



## dave_dj1

I built this 3 point puller contraption, it works great for what I am doing.


----------



## Jim Timber

Getting real close to chewing on some wood.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Sense I lack a 3 point for a proper carry all I built a rack for the old 45 model c ac. Used a few nice big oak timbers bolted to the draw bar. Pain to take off but can still mow with it there. Just can't pull my trailer witch this eliminated. Kinda hard to pull my 6x8 trailer in the woods. It was logged about 7 years ago but other then big stumps and nice trails for my tractor you could never tell they were there.


----------



## Jim Timber

This has to be the easiest way to move a whole tree.  I had to cut it down to fit down the road. 

17" at the butt black ash, dead from too high of water table thanks to the township's culvert that's heaving up out of their road. I have a bunch more that need to come out, but I'm going to wait for winter so they don't get stuck in the swamp.


----------



## bert the turtle

Bucking is easier with the log at waist height


----------



## zogger

Well, my deutz I use has been down awhile now, the mechanic still can't find some diagrams and service info he needs. So I have no idea when I'll get that back, loved it, versatile, deutz 6206. Scrounged a lot with that one and my home made tote box. Unfortunately, it is past due to hay, bush hog and so on while waiting for repairs, let alone dragging any wood out. The boss also found out, no more deutz parts for that era tractor except what is on the shelves now so...this just showed up in my front yard..

..man, sure a lot of lee-vers and buttons and do dads in this thing....


----------



## KiwiBro

If you ever get time and are so inclined, could you please take a look over the new arrival and see if it is the United Nations of tractor that most others are? Does the axle have a made in China stamp on it? How about the transmission and engine? I believe it is made in USA rather than just assembled, but just where the line between made and assembled from local and overseas ingredients is, who really knows?


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> If you ever get time and are so inclined, could you please take a look over the new arrival and see if it is the United Nations of tractor that most others are? Does the axle have a made in China stamp on it? How about the transmission and engine? I believe it is made in USA rather than just assembled, but just where the line between made and assembled from local and overseas ingredients is, who really knows?



Ya, I'll take a look around it. Supposedly made here in Georgia, but don't know on all the various components.

I had to ask the delivery dude where the heck reverse was, turns out it has an automatic forward/reverse lever, like a forklift, etc., for a total of 12 gears forward and back.


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> Ya, I'll take a look around it. Supposedly made here in Georgia, but don't know on all the various components.
> 
> I had to ask the delivery dude where the heck reverse was, turns out it has an automatic forward/reverse lever, like a forklift, etc., for a total of 12 gears forward and back.


Clutch-less (although I guess technically a hydro clutch ?) forward and reverse, like a power reverser/ power shift would be great for FEL work.

I foresee tons of entertainment...I mean work getting done on that green machine in the near future.


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> Clutch-less (although I guess technically a hydro clutch ?) forward and reverse, like a power reverser/ power shift would be great for FEL work.
> 
> I foresee tons of entertainment...I mean work getting done on that green machine in the near future.



The forward and reverse is on the column. It has a clutch, but doesn't feel like a regular clutch, about zip effort needed for it. Don't know how it works. I'll go for a shakedown in it this weekend and familiarize myself with it before haying. Do some bushogging and stuff. I have some bucket forks, see if they will fit. I'm not big on enclosed cabs, will take me a bit to get used to it, I like to be able to see all around me better, but... it'll be OK. I mean, ain't complaining, these cost like new cadillacs or something, a lot. At least I can pop open some windows, really don't like AC. The only thing it doesn't have that I would want is a hydraulic toplink on the rear three point, need to get one. Got spoiled with that on the deutz.


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> It has a clutch


 you wont need it to change direction. As weird as that will feel for a wee while.

---------------

12F/12R PowrReverser™ transmission is ideal for demanding applications




Electrohydraulic reverser lever

The John Deere built PowrReverser transmission provides 12 forward and 12 reverse gears for operators requiring additional flexibility for multiple applications. It comes standard with shiftable 540/540 Economy PTO. This transmission is ideal for operators using their tractors to perform in versatile applications.

Hydraulic wet forward and reverse clutches maximize durability and will outlast the life of any dry clutch. When tractors are run by multiple operators with a variety of experience levels, a wet clutch is the best way to maintain transmission integrity and performance while decreasing clutch replacement costs.

Two platform-mounted levers offer easy and comfortable shifting for a pleasant operator experience. The gear-shift lever is easy to reach and the less-used range lever is now shorter.

Unique knobs make it easier to distinguish between the two. The forward lever selects one of four speeds, all synchronized shifts for on-the-go shifting with the use of the clutch. The rear lever selects collar-shift A, B, and C ranges, which are not synchronized.

Maximum productivity is achieved with hydraulic powershift between forward and reverse and is ideal for loader and rear blade applications that require frequent directional switches in tight spaces. Excellent modulation allows the operator to shift the direction lever from neutral to forward or reverse, forward to reverse, reverse to forward, or to neutral from forward or reverse.

Operators can accomplish all these directional changes without sacrificing comfort or having to depress the clutch pedal. The speed of directional changes can be adjusted to the operator's preference or application demands with the field-installed infinitely variable control kit.

An electrohydraulic fingertip directional lever control allows the operator to effortlessly switch directions with a small finger motion. The control is located on the left side of the instrument console and selects forward, reverse, and neutral positions.

It also allows the operator to steer and shift direction with the left hand, freeing the right hand to operate other tractor controls, such as the loader, rear implements, or hand throttle.


----------



## Jim Timber

That's a nice rig you got there Zogger! I almost held out for that transmission on mine, but decided a regular stick was plenty good enough for me.


----------



## zogger

Jim Timber said:


> That's a nice rig you got there Zogger! I almost held out for that transmission on mine, but decided a regular stick was plenty good enough for me.



Well, I sure ain't paying for it! I can afford a wheelbarrow and a shovel....hahahaha!

I imagine it is nice once I get used to operating it.


----------



## Jim Timber

Probably not much different than an Eaton high/low in getting accustomed to doing something different to get the result you want.

Building my road it would've been nice having 12 gears of reverse. With 3 choices, one was too slow and the others were too fast.


----------



## ArcticOverland

Here is the old girl I use for pulling firewood out of our woodlots. A 1970 Valmet 500, 3 cylinder diesel and about 50HP with a 540 PTO and a 1500kg lift capacity on the TPL. I have a tipping rear bucket, Hakki circular saw and splitter, snow blower, snow plough and some farming implements like a Fiskars plough, cultivator and that kind of thing. It is kept under cover when not in use and it has been maintained properly by everyone that owned it along the way.


----------



## rwoods

It's good to see an old tractor that has been maintained. Ron


----------



## ArcticOverland

rwoods said:


> It's good to see an old tractor that has been maintained. Ron



Thanks Ron! 5100 hours on the clock now and still starting easily, even when it's well below zero. The block heater helps then.


----------



## GVS

ArcticOverland said:


> View attachment 426492
> 
> Here is the old girl I use for pulling firewood out of our woodlots. A 1970 Valmet 500, 3 cylinder diesel and about 50HP with a 540 PTO and a 1500kg lift capacity on the TPL. I have a tipping rear bucket, Hakki circular saw and splitter, snow blower, snow plough and some farming implements like a Fiskars plough, cultivator and that kind of thing. It is kept under cover when not in use and it has been maintained properly by everyone that owned it along the way.


VALMET=ONE GOOD TRACTOR!


----------



## sawjunky23

Do you have any other pictures? That is a cool looking tractor!


----------



## brenndatomu

zogger said:


> Well, my deutz I use has been down awhile now, the mechanic still can't find some diagrams and service info he needs. So I have no idea when I'll get that back, loved it, versatile, deutz 6206. Scrounged a lot with that one and my home made tote box. Unfortunately, it is past due to hay, bush hog and so on while waiting for repairs, let alone dragging any wood out. The boss also found out, no more deutz parts for that era tractor except what is on the shelves now so...this just showed up in my front yard..
> 
> ..man, sure a lot of lee-vers and buttons and do dads in this thing....


Dang Zog, looks like you movin on up!


----------



## zogger

brenndatomu said:


> Dang Zog, looks like you movin on up!



Been using it for two days now, still finding new doo dads...and getting used to the sounds.

Anyway, this new jd is the last one before urea engines hit.(I was told)

Do want the deutz back, just ain't no comparison whatsoever for a knock around tractor, the one here just has a cabroof so good vision all around and you can ..hmm.a word..feel the environment around you. The JD, for me anyway, too much isolation from what I like working outside to be, to be with nature, not divorced from it. It's like riding around in a video game. Now if I had to do a ton of winter work, for months and months, ya, full cab with heater, etc, but I am not much for using AC, just don't like it. I used it the last two days, only because not enough open the window and vent options. I did keep the rear hatch opened so I can hear the attachments.

*Conservatively* the deutz gets twice the mileage, maybe more as the jd has a much larger tank. I've bush hogged a little and haymowed half, already had to go fill it up again. I can do 100% of my haymowing plus fuel left over with one tank on the deutz.

Sure heck ya, the jd has tons of creature comforts, outstanding comfortable seat, automagical everything ,etc. So there's pros and cons to me, but..I can use anything once I get used to it better. I know it has some nads, 4wd and 85 horse and liquid filled tires. Haven't had an excuse to go get stuck in it yet (only way to find out what it will do or not do..hahaha)


----------



## Jim Timber

Mine sips the fuel. I've been getting 1gal per hour average so far moving just about max weight half the time and at PTO RPM for close to all of it. Probably be different if I was running a mower or something, but for now that's 1/3 of full power fuel consumption rate.


----------



## brenndatomu

zogger said:


> *Conservatively* the deutz gets twice the mileage, maybe more as the jd has a much larger tank. I've bush hogged a little and haymowed half, already had to go fill it up again. I can do 100% of my haymowing plus fuel left over with one tank on the deutz.


I hear ya. We bought a new Case backhoe at work last year, same model as the old one, _waaaay_ down on power/fuel "mileage" from the previous one we had. Same engine, just emissions stuff added from what we were told. 
So_ if _the new engines reduce emissions by half...and then use twice the fuel...where's the net gain?!  MOW-RONS!
Anyways, back to the topic


----------



## Jim Timber

There's a reason I got a 2012 with 60 hours instead of a 2015 with zero, and it wasn't really about the money saved. The 2015 5e's have a catalytic converter shoved under the hood which makes the hood need to be about 8" taller and I'm not sure they even have an option for side exhaust now. Visibility is greatly reduced, they moved the seat and steering wheel upward, but didn't change the clutch or brake pedals so the angles are wrong and it feels more cramped.

I'm glad I got the machine I did. I don't think I'd buy the new one. To their credit, they did avoid urea injection. Maybe someday we'll get leadership who sees the ecofreaks for what they are (parasites).


----------



## zogger

Jim Timber said:


> There's a reason I got a 2012 with 60 hours instead of a 2015 with zero, and it wasn't really about the money saved. The 2015 5e's have a catalytic converter shoved under the hood which makes the hood need to be about 8" taller and I'm not sure they even have an option for side exhaust now. Visibility is greatly reduced, they moved the seat and steering wheel upward, but didn't change the clutch or brake pedals so the angles are wrong and it feels more cramped.
> 
> I'm glad I got the machine I did. I don't think I'd buy the new one. To their credit, they did avoid urea injection. Maybe someday we'll get leadership who sees the ecofreaks for what they are (parasites).



To be fair on the mileage, the JD is a much bigger/heavier machine with all the 4wd stuff plus full cab plus being an 85 horse. The deutz 6206 is only 60 horse.

Ha, operator error on my part no doubt, but the right hand adjustable lift fell apart, it unscrewed itself... I have no idea where that butterfly adjuster grip thing is...screwed it back in and tied it together with a rope...bah

But, half my haying is done and beat the rain!


----------



## KiwiBro

Jim Timber said:


> The 2015 5e's have a catalytic converter shoved under the hood which makes the hood need to be about 8" taller and I'm not sure they even have an option for side exhaust now. Visibility is greatly reduced


Been on a few 2015 models at dealers lately and every single one is a nightmare from a visibility perspective. Can't see much of the forks on the FEL and certainly not the fork tips anywhere near ground level. We don't even have such harsh ag tractor emission regs here yet, but are too small to have much say in the matter. Second hand is still on the table.


----------



## robson1015

Here's mine, 51 hp turbo diesel Kubota 4X4 with loader and hoe.


----------



## robson1015

Another picture of back hoe.


----------



## macattack_ga

It looks big with a 3-year-old sitting on it.


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> If you ever get time and are so inclined, could you please take a look over the new arrival and see if it is the United Nations of tractor that most others are? Does the axle have a made in China stamp on it? How about the transmission and engine? I believe it is made in USA rather than just assembled, but just where the line between made and assembled from local and overseas ingredients is, who really knows?




So far I see the main front axle assembly is made in china


----------



## blades

It is impossible to not get clipped by chi-com products regardless of the name or color of any unit.


----------



## cantoo

I'm starting to wish my Kubota was built in China. Dealer says going to be a problem getting the part I need. They've never ordered or sold one in the 15 years the tractor was built. None in Canada, he's looking in the States now for one. It's a pretty well protected part but sometimes branches just go wherever they want to go, especially with an idiot behind the wheel.
I might be back logging with my Steiner for awhile.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Added another to the lineup. Bolens 1055 garden tractor. Got a little garden cart coming this week to get in the places the allis cant.


----------



## dancan

Nice Bolens !
I'd love to find one that I could afford , thems that got them up here are real proud of them when it comes time to sell them :-(
I did acquire this one a couple of days ago .

















8hp of pulling power LOL


----------



## stihlfanboy

Yeah I payed 200$ for it and it runs good. Have a nice 42 inch blade for it to. Won't get used though. The allis with the 6 foot blade works alot faster for 4 driveways i do. Got to find some sets of chains for both of them.


----------



## JA600L

I'm a tractor mechanic. Here's some of my tractor failure pictures .


----------



## JA600L

Then there's my dad's old 1938 Farmall F-20. This tractor always starts on the first full crank. It had survived a flood.


----------



## dancan

Great pics !!!
What broke on the Bota and how ?


----------



## JA600L

The Kubota broke the spindle of the front axle hub. Its hard to say what actually caused the failure as I rarely hear what they actually did to break it.


----------



## hanniedog

What about the Quad Track and Magnum?


----------



## JA600L

The Quad track Fiat 13 liter dropped a valve, smashed a piston, and cracked the jug. We ended up getting a brand new engine from Case IH under warranty. $$$

The Magnum quit moving. I went out to the farm and put it in 4WD. It instantly drove. I discovered that every last one of the ring gear bolts in the rear differential had backed out or broke off. The loose bolts were in there milling the housing until finally the last bolt let go . Then the pinnion turned the ring and the ring just slipped on the differential.


----------



## hanniedog

That Quad engine outta be near $75-80 grand.


----------



## JA600L

Yep it was in that ballpark. It was pulling two pans when it gave trouble.


----------



## hanniedog

Yep pullin pans is hard on them. Much of it has todo with the operators.


----------



## sawjunky23

stihlfanboy said:


> Added another to the lineup. Bolens 1055 garden tractor. Got a little garden cart coming this week to get in the places the allis cant. View attachment 430585
> View attachment 430586


Lemme check in the shop, I might have a set of chains for the Bolens, what zize tires are you running on it?


----------



## brenndatomu

hanniedog said:


> That Quad engine outta be near $75-80 grand.





JA600L said:


> Yep it was in that ballpark. It was pulling two pans when it gave trouble.


Is that a typo? $75,000-$80,000?!?! Really?!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

brenndatomu said:


> Is that a typo? $75,000-$80,000?!?! Really?!



Yeah that didn't sound right to me either, I could see 20k though.


----------



## JA600L

It is a very expensive blueprinted engine made by Fiat. The machine is worth about half a million so obviously the engine ads to that cost.


----------



## agvg

Suppose its a std Iveco/Fiat truck engine tuned for tractor use, should not be particularly expensive vs other similar engines. 

Sent fra min Nexus 5 via Tapatalk


----------



## stihlfanboy

sawjunky23 said:


> Lemme check in the shop, I might have a set of chains for the Bolens, what zize tires are you running on it?


23x8.50x12 I'd love to have ag tires but can't justify the 100$ for them till I see how it dose in the woods now


----------



## Gypo Logger

Here's the tractor Id like to have. I found the pic on the Fordson Tractor Forum.


----------



## Gypo Logger

It looks to be a 654?
It looks like a four spool winch.


----------



## hanniedog

Yep Gypo Ford County 6.


----------



## Gypo Logger

That pic almost looks like a painting. Great photography.


----------



## dave_dj1

Well I finally got myself a firewood (and for other things) tractor 
It's a 2007 Massey Ferguson 1540, very nice shape, low hours of only 700, quick attach bucket and rear tire chains. It's a shuttle shift. I love it so far, been using it for work, it is great having the forks on it for moving supplies around the job site. I'm a builder. The only thing I am going to have to do is get the rear tires loaded. I think this option is better than having an impliment on the rear or maybe a weight box of some sort. I don't own any attachments yet so maybe the weight box is the way to go? Concrete filled barrel.
I'll try to post some pics in the near future.
Dave


----------



## zogger

dave_dj1 said:


> Well I finally got myself a firewood (and for other things) tractor
> It's a 2007 Massey Ferguson 1540, very nice shape, low hours of only 700, quick attach bucket and rear tire chains. It's a shuttle shift. I love it so far, been using it for work, it is great having the forks on it for moving supplies around the job site. I'm a builder. The only thing I am going to have to do is get the rear tires loaded. I think this option is better than having an impliment on the rear or maybe a weight box of some sort. I don't own any attachments yet so maybe the weight box is the way to go? Concrete filled barrel.
> I'll try to post some pics in the near future.
> Dave



Rear forks and a home made tote box to fit on them is just fabulous for going out scrounging. Plenty of rear weight once it is full of wood!


----------



## Oliver1655

I use my tractor mainly as a loader tractor so I do have fluid filled tires. It does make a big difference. There is a skidding boom on the 3 pt most of the time which adds even more weight. I am able to pick up entire trees up to around 20" breast height with the grapple & move them around instead of dragging. The cleaner I can keep the wood, the more my chains appreciate it.


----------



## sunfish

dave_dj1 said:


> Well I finally got myself a firewood (and for other things) tractor
> It's a 2007 Massey Ferguson 1540, very nice shape, low hours of only 700, quick attach bucket and rear tire chains. It's a shuttle shift. I love it so far, been using it for work, it is great having the forks on it for moving supplies around the job site. I'm a builder. The only thing I am going to have to do is get the rear tires loaded. I think this option is better than having an impliment on the rear or maybe a weight box of some sort. I don't own any attachments yet so maybe the weight box is the way to go? Concrete filled barrel.
> I'll try to post some pics in the near future.
> Dave


Loaded rear tires are great, but doesn't take the place or do the same as ballast on the 3 pt hitch. I use both.


----------



## N8TE

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8TE

N8TE said:


> View attachment 432450
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's the tractor Id like to have. I found the pic on the Fordson Tractor Forum.View attachment 430825


@Gypo Logger There's one on EBay now in Minnesota


----------



## agvg

Splitting time....






Sent fra min Nexus 5 via Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Added some old iron to the firewood brigade this week .







We'll have to change the blue paint LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger

square1 said:


> @Gypo Logger There's one on EBay now in Minnesota


Thanks, I just looked at it. If I win could you drive it to the border for me? Lol


----------



## dave_dj1

Well I did get the rear tires loaded with Rimguard, not cheap but I think for safety reasons it's good to have. I am thinking I will build carry all type rear forks and a weight box that attaches to it.
Thanks for the advice. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FLRA_Dave

Been working on some clearing so a guy has a view from his cabin. Love getting full trees.


----------



## Stihl310

Our new firewood tractor. Built a nice brush guard for it too before we wiped out the front end.


----------



## dancan

FLRA Dave , some closeups of the trailer would be nice , including the axle beam setup


----------



## FLRA_Dave

dancan said:


> FLRA Dave , some closeups of the trailer would be nice , including the axle beam setup






That's the best best I have on my phone right now.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Dave , more on the axle when you get a chance would be great


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## dancan

Where are the pics of that skidder ?


----------



## ijon1

Nice equipment guys. Love the color green.


----------



## trukn2004

Pick up my tractor on Friday!
Kubota 4060 Grand Cab. Turfs, loaded rears, Woods 72 inch heavy duty bucket.



74 inch front mount Snowblower for when winter ultimately tries to kick my butt again




I know I need more attachments, but this wiped me out pretty good for at least this year. hoping for some forks for the front, a grader and a brush cutter for the rear in the future.


----------



## FLRA_Dave

dancan said:


> Thanks Dave , more on the axle when you get a chance would be great


----------



## Alu

Mark the sign... Whith saw


----------



## dancan

Thanks Dave !!


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Thanks Dave !!



Sneaking up on cheatin there! hahahaha! Some nice loads around this thread lately!


----------



## square1

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks, I just looked at it. If I win could you drive it to the border for me? Lol


The sale ended. Do I need to don my flannel shirt, bib overalls, stormy kromer hat, a truckload of diesel, and a map of Canada?


----------



## bpalmer




----------



## Sawyer Rob

My tractor get's used almost every day and today was shingling day!






I looked over the few bundles of shingles I had around, and found several bundles of these 35 yr. shingles that were "given" to me... Perfect!






Now, time for windows and siding and I'll be using my tractor when i install that too!

SR


----------



## dancan

My L285 and Japa processor making firewood .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to add two of the three, nearly "FREE to me" windows it's going to get, (I got 20 bucks in all three of them)






I have to build a frame for the third, but AT LEAST I now have a plan! lol

It's been a fun project!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I started my siding job,






but, it wasn't long and I was out of siding,






so, off to my woodlot I go, to cut/skid another White Pine out,






to be turned into more siding!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm still creeping up on the finish line!! lol






I did get started on that front window too, more on that later...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to find some time to work on my blind today, so I finally got the third window, frame finished and I installed it. That took quite a while, as I wanted it to open smoothly and reasonably quiet... I did manage to put up a few siding boards though,






So, here's the window in place and a better look at the siding boards, I'm just not fast as laying out and cutting around the beams ect. as I use to be... lol






Here's a look from the inside,






Well, we will see what tomorrow brings...

SR


----------



## FLRA_Dave

Pulled out some stumps tonight to clear out a landing. Used the 3032e and the log trailer with the back hoe kit. Really wishing I had a mini ex.


----------



## Alu

Milling wood this, but use this fork four logs and pallets sacked firewood (30cm 1000 liter)
Load the trailer whith up to five sacks.


----------



## sirbuildalot

I also like using the older garden tractors for wood hauling.














Here are a couple working in conjunction (the 3 point box gets the hard to access, remote cut pieces and brings them to the trailer).








He is little, but his heart is strong

























He stacked every piece in this pile








He evens helps out with the splitting







This bucket extender is nice for firewood time


----------



## zogger

sirbuildalot said:


> I also like using the older garden tractors for wood hauling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple working in conjunction (the 3 point box gets the hard to access, remote cut pieces and brings them to the trailer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is little, but his heart is strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stacked every piece in this pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He evens helps out with the splitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bucket extender is nice for firewood time




I like the bucket extender, never even knew they existed


----------



## sirbuildalot

Here are some better pictures of the extender. This was a OEM item for Case/Ingersoll hyloaders. It only fits the older models with the 44" material bucket. It extends the width to 60". Also nice for piling snow.


----------



## tla100

1996? Hydramac 1850 with Isuzu diesel, forks and 7' wide bucket. Not a tractor, but works for what I need it for. Forks are really handy for moving logs, and firewood "pallets".....I was not even bouncing the back tires. I love the beast. It just fits in the overhead doors in garage and machine shed, 1/2" clearance.


----------



## skidoo52

heres mine


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Although, I prefer to NOT get my logs dirty, sometimes it just doesn't work that way...

I took out some hundred + year old pines for a customer/friend, that you had to go through a sand pit to get to them, there just was NO other way to get in, and on top of that, you had to climb a STEEP bank to get back where they were! That meant skidding, through sand!

But I did manage to get them, and they were some beauties!,






My OLD Husqvarna 268xp sure has been a good saw!











After skidding them through the woods to get to my "log haulers",






I got my "dirty logs" loaded,






and pulled out, up "sugar sand" hill to the road,






where I hooked the loads into "doubles" and headed home,






Once to the mill site, I started my pump and we gave the logs a good wash!






They made some fantastic lumber!!






here's "some" of it, all stickered,






Now, that's some VERY nice lumber there, ready to build with!

SR


----------



## thombat4

Well after looking at all of you guys' "real" firewood tractors I figured I'd put up a pic or two of what I use to bring wood up to the house. It's an old late 70s Jacobsen garden tractor that I got for practically nothing becuz it wasn't running. I got 'er up and running and she's been a great little helper for the past 20 or so years that I've had 'er. She's a tough little cuss that just keeps going


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a VERY nice day today, in the 40's, so I managed to get a nice pile of wood split,






The diesel in my tractor just purrrrr's along, and the splits keep piling up off the end of my splitter! Just the way I like it!

SR


----------



## dancan

MF1020


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Time to move another "half cord" of seasoned splits to the basement window!






The splits get covered for a couple weeks, and then, down into the basement they go...

The boxes get loaded with green splits,






and the splits dry out really nice "right in the boxes", it sure cuts down on having to handle the wood so many times!

SR


----------



## thombat4

You guys have all got some really cool wood movin' machines fer sure.


----------



## tla100

Sawyer Rob said:


> Time to move another "half cord" of seasoned splits to the basement window!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The splits get covered for a couple weeks, and then, down into the basement they go...
> 
> The boxes get loaded with green splits,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the splits dry out really nice "right in the boxes", it sure cuts down on having to handle the wood so many times!
> 
> SR



Not sure what you call the "Grapple" or thumb, but it is SWEET!!!! Need me grapple for the skidloader. Love the mill too! I just bought me a a little Haddon chainsaw attachment for cutting some lumber. I don't do much or need real nice lumber tho. Just some trailer deck/hayrack lumber.


----------



## blades

mf1230 here


----------



## Sawyer Rob

tla100 said:


> Not sure what you call the "Grapple" or thumb, but it is SWEET!!!! Need me grapple for the skidloader.


 The grapple/pallet fork "combo" has been GREAT! Like when I'm cleaning boulders out of the fields, I drive the forks under the boulder, grapple it, and pull the boulder right out of the ground!






Then I pick the boulder up, and load it on my wagon,






Once I have a good load of them, I can pull them home,






Where I can unload them,






putting them along my drive to the shop,






Anyway, I rather like the way they look there...

SR


----------



## tla100

Yeah that is a killer setup! Got my thinking might have to add one to my forks. Hmmmmm....Boulders look great too.


----------



## Ryan Groat

sirbuildalot said:


> Here are some better pictures of the extender. This was a OEM item for Case/Ingersoll hyloaders. It only fits the older models with the 44" material bucket. It extends the width to 60". Also nice for piling snow.


Are you on CCI?


----------



## Yooperforeman

Using the 'ol 1955 JD 60 skidding out ash.


----------



## cre73

OK heres my little fella.


----------



## Ryan Groat

cre73 said:


> OK heres my little fella.
> 
> View attachment 485420
> 
> View attachment 485422


Any info on the rear forks?


----------



## cre73

Three point attachment fabricated myself, allocated the forks from here at work, heavier pair then we typically use.


----------



## Ryan Groat

cre73 said:


> Three point attachment fabricated myself, allocated the forks from here at work, heavier pair then we typically use.



I have a 4010 and have been thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## FLRA_Dave

Some of the work I've been doing over the past few weeks. Cleaning up tops from logging that was done in Fall of 2014.


----------



## dancan

MF135 with a Perkins 3cyl gas engine and a Norse/Igland 4001 up the skid line .


----------



## dancan

Great tractor day up here 







Even better day when you have a second one to tow you out of the woods


----------



## FLRA_Dave

Got to play around this past weekend. Got a Sundown GR40 (Igland GR20) forestry grapple. Have it on the 3032e right now, but it will go on the 5045E once I get the hoses installed/worked out.


----------



## Buck#1




----------



## Buck#1




----------



## Buck#1

My newest edition


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's some white pine,






headed to the BSM,






to be milled into 6"x10" - 20's, 3"x8" - 16's and LOT'S of 5/4 lumber,






for a special project,




\

SR


----------



## Tim Descoteaux

trukn2004 said:


> Pick up my tractor on Friday!
> Kubota 4060 Grand Cab. Turfs, loaded rears, Woods 72 inch heavy duty bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 74 inch front mount Snowblower for when winter ultimately tries to kick my butt again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need more attachments, but this wiped me out pretty good for at least this year. hoping for some forks for the front, a grader and a brush cutter for the rear in the future.


That is a sweet setup!


----------



## trukn2004

a few updated shots. Still looks pretty much the same, but I just rolled 40 hours on the meter.








When it got to hang out with the rental Cat 304 for a bit.




This was the winter garb. snowblower worked great, sander did decent when it wasn't broken. I've pretty much sorted it out, just human error for most of it.




Bringing wood out.


----------



## FLRA_Dave

Got a couple cord out over this past weekend from the farm down the road.

Got stumps out that were in my way:





This hemlock was putting up a bit of a fight going over:





Sometimes it's easier to just load them on the forks by hand:





Probably needed more ballast for this one. Ended up getting the rear tires a few feet in the air:





Red oak and shagbark hickory:


----------



## CaseyForrest

I don't use mine to actually go get wood, yet. But I do use it as a platform/splitting/lifting table with a pallet.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I was hired to skid out some red oak, another guy logged,






He had some loooong sticks!






Today, it's sunny 69* out, so I managed to unload/sort the logs that were on my loaded wagon,






With THAT done, I headed out to get the few logs I didn't have room for on the last load, I also wanted to get the last of the firewood I had skidded out too. SO, I loaded my chainsaw on the winch,






hooked up the now empty wagon, and headed to the woods. First thing I did was to saw out the last log from the big beech I skidded out a few days ago,






The more I use my Husky 550xp the more I LOVE it!






Anyway, here's the last of the saw mill and fire wood logs, that I skidded out the other day,






Now, I need to find the time to mill those Beech logs!!!

SR


----------



## FLRA_Dave

For some reason my images aren't displaying from Google Photos on my last 2 posts and I can't edit the posts.

Does this image come through?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I needed a few white oak "saw logs", and a friend had some on his property. He owed me some saw logs to pay me back for a project I did for him, so he told he to have at his white oak tree's. I would have liked them to be bigger, but beggars can't be choosers!! lol

So, it was time to get to them! I got started by hooking my wagon to the tractor and drove to his property and cut a few of them out. Of course I wanted the firewood out of them too, so I skidded the firewood logs out with saw logs,






And once I had them skidded to my wagon, I loaded them up,






Once home, I took the saw logs out of the wagon, then cut all the firewood logs to fire wood lengths. With THAT done, it was time to split all the firewood, and I ended up with a nice pile of "primo" firewood out of those tops,






I was out of half cord boxes to put splits in, so today I built another one...






That's it for today!

SR


----------



## square1

FLRA_Dave said:


> For some reason my images aren't displaying from Google Photos on my last 2 posts and I can't edit the posts.
> 
> Does this image come through?


 Yep, just fine.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

my firewood tractor, got it ready to start an in frame on it tomorrow. Got 3500 hours on it but someone used to much ether on it trying to keep it running when it blew up head gasket then I acquired it. You can see the loader in the back ground and there's a set of pallet forks behind the rear tires


----------



## Ryan Groat

nscoyote said:


> View attachment 504113
> my firewood tractor, got it ready to start an in frame on it tomorrow. Got 3500 hours on it but someone used to much ether on it trying to keep it running when it blew up head gasket then I acquired it. You can see the loader in the back ground and there's a set of pallet forks behind the rear tires


What model international is that?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

It's a 584 mfwd


----------



## byron2

I don't do a whole lot of wood cutting any more , we have 3.5 acre's here that has a lot of white pine some hardwood I do what I can to keep it cleaned up cut a few trees a year...I buy most of my fire wood ' but it has to be dumped up front and then moved down back and stacked near the cellar door ...Been using a x500 JD and a trailer but just recently got a new 1023e JD with loader to help not only with the wood but other maintenance around the place... grandson giving it a try


----------



## dancan




----------



## stihlfanboy

Ever sense I got the 4 wheelers the tractors don't do much but cut grass and brush. But when I spilt wood I use the kubota and carry all, takes the place of 4 wheelbarrows moving wood from splitter to stacks. Much easier on the back to.


----------



## dancan

I take the 1020 where atv's can go


----------



## stihlfanboy

dancan said:


> I take the 1020 where atv's can go


Maybe one day I'll own a 4 wheel drive tractor. I use to gather wood with my 1945 allis chalmers model c narrow front 25hp. Was all I had for a few years. Come along helped many times.


----------



## dancan

My L285 has hauled plenty of wood .


----------



## dancan

My B8200 moving wood .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I skidded out some really nice red oaks today, here's a few of them,






My cheapo HF snatch blocks earned their keep today!

SR


----------



## amberg

SR. You going to mill them up?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

A friend of mine, is going to mill them...

SR


----------



## amberg

Sawyer Rob said:


> A friend of mine, is going to mill them...
> 
> SR


 ok.

Good deal!


----------



## dancan

Sporting a brand new winch cable


----------



## Woodyjiw

Not a tractor but it ain't a wheel barrow....


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have a Bobcat but with or with out tracks it just will not go anywhere. It has to be winched everywhere. I got rid of IH crawler which worked well if the terrain was not too steep. So now I just use my donkey winch. Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today an AS friend came by, and brought me some logs that I traded out of him, including this very nice walnut,






It will be interesting to see what kind of lumber comes out of it!!

SR


----------



## amberg

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today an AS friend came by, and brought me some logs that I traded out of him, including this very nice walnut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see what kind of lumber comes out of it!!
> 
> SR



Nice stick! Would like to see the results.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

When I worked with walnut we rushed the larger logs to the ranch and waxed them. If the exposed areas start to dry out splitting will occur. Do not want that. My partner set a mill up to cut gun stocks. I sold fire wood and he made gun stocks guess who made a better profit. Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob

That walnut has been laying around for a while, if it cracks a little more, no big deal.

When I mill it, i'll try to remember to take some picts..

Thanks guys...

SR


----------



## ropensaddle

My set-up



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alleyyooper

Is a winch really a fire wood tractor?
Also I have never heard any one call a skid steer a tractor?

 Al


----------



## ropensaddle

hmmmmm well I have a tractor but i don't use it for wood lol 





I did use this tractor for wood when I owned it but I finally broke the boom and sold it


----------



## ropensaddle

I still always use this for all my wood


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My tractors are too busy doing "other" things right now, to be in the woods! lol






SR


----------



## amberg

ropensaddle said:


> hmmmmm well I have a tractor but i don't use it for wood lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use this tractor for wood when I owned it but I finally broke the boom and sold it



ropensaddle, is that a 800 ford?


----------



## ropensaddle

amberg said:


> ropensaddle, is that a 800 ford?


Yes sir 1957 lol


----------



## amberg

ropensaddle said:


> Yes sir 1957 lol



Thanks, Picked many acres of corn with one back in the 60's . The 5 gears was much better than the 4 on the jubilee and the 8n. And way better than the 3 gears on my 2n.


----------



## ropensaddle

amberg said:


> Thanks, Picked many acres of corn with one back in the 60's . The 5 gears was much better than the 4 on the jubilee and the 8n. And way better than the 3 gears on my 2n.


Yeah I got the 5 they are pretty stout old tractors I have pulled that 2 disk tuning plow popping out small saplings and turning the soil to the hard pan it pulled it np.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

YEAAAA! I'm finally getting the last of the haying done!! lol

I loaded these earlier today,







And delivered them! lol






AND I was glad to see them go! lol

SR


----------



## dancan

A preview of my next firewood tractor .


----------



## Thornton

dancan said:


> A preview of my next firewood tractor .



I think something is missing


----------



## dancan

Well , truth be told .....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I was "pickin" more bales today,






Anyway, I got an email, asking if I use a "ball" on my winch to pull trailers, with the "front" trailer having a ball coupler... No I don't, here's how I do it,






I lift with the cable and pull with the chain... It's a FAST hook up and works perfectly!!! AND I don't have to mess with a "ball" when I want to pull my wagon, alone...

SR


----------



## rarefish383

Out with the old, in with the new. Sold my 1957 Ford 641 and replaced it with a Massey 135. I think the Massey is mid 60's. I'll look the numbers up later. 4 cylinder gas. The Bendix on the starter wont kick out. May just have the starter rebuilt. I put the battery on charge last night, will probably just put a new one in. I got more for the Ford than I paid for the Massey, so I have a few bucks to through at it. I think my buddy said his dad bought the tractor new. It was kept in a barn so little to no rust. He got a 90's Ford FEL so he brought this one home to MD to sell it. His dad's old farm is only about 5 miles from my farm in WV. As soon as I get it running he has to trailer it back to WV for me, Joe.


----------



## alleyyooper

135 serial number list. On the instrument panel below the steering column. .
1964: 641000001
1965: 641001909
1966: 641014871
1967: 9A10001
1968: 9A39836
1969: 9A63158
1970: 9A87325
1971: 9A107519
1972: 9A128141
1973: 9A152025
1974: 9A182761
1975: 9A207681

 Al


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks Al, it has the Z145 engine. Put a new battery in it and it started right up. Ran a couple minutes and conked out. Then it would only start on a shot of starting fluid. Pulled the carb off and the float and needle valve were stuck in the off position. Cleaned it up real good and she fired up and ran great. Drove it around the neighborhood a couple times. Every thing works, nice to have good brakes, the old Ford didn't. This seems to have power steering, turns with one finger, really nice. Having fun playing with it, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, the tach works and is showing 2345 hours, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Just checked, the serial number is on the left side just behind the engine, under the side panels. SGM641010004. Are the numbers above beginning or ending? That would put me at 65 or 66, Joe.


----------



## husqvarna257

Here is what I use, Kubota L 3800 . I don't think I could keep up with enough wood for the OWB without it


----------



## dancan

My grocery getter .


----------



## alleyyooper

Seems a odd tire chain set up? MF tractor?

 Al


----------



## dancan

Studded ice chain , it works great .
MF1020


----------



## alleyyooper

I bet it does work good.

 Al


----------



## amberg

husqvarna257 said:


> Here is what I use, Kubota L 3800 . I don't think I could keep up with enough wood for the OWB without it



Nice wood boxes you got there. Tractor to.


----------



## Tuplin86




----------



## rarefish383

I gotta find a FEL for my Massey. It looks naked with out one, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Since my little MF is used in the woods I took the loader off .
The MF135 we have doesn't have a loader either but since it doesn't have power steering , it won't get one .


----------



## rarefish383

I was playing with the 135 today. Was looking at the fan while it was running. I was thinking "dang, that thing has a lot of wobble in it!", and it started spitting antifreeze in my face. Guess I'll order a new water pump in the morning, Joe.


----------



## Hoosk

Put it back together this morning. New fuel pump, radiator and temp sending unit.


----------



## alleyyooper

1965 Ford 5000 gas with a load of oak.





 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I got my firewood tractor out today, getting it ready for fall! lol







SR


----------



## Zeus103363

Sawyer Rob said:


> I got my firewood tractor out today, getting it ready for fall! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



how much HP is that wheel horse? I remember some one who had one when i was a kid and from what i remember that thing would pull just as much as my tractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It has an 8hp Kohler, really all it needs, as it never runs a power robbing mower...

SR


----------



## dancan

Old Blue just waiting to go to work , gonna happen real soon


----------



## dancan

Ol'Blue earnin her keep .


----------



## alleyyooper

Ford blue MF. As bad as some one wanting a JD and painting another brand JD green.

 Al


----------



## rarefish383

alleyyooper said:


> Ford blue MF. As bad as some one wanting a JD and painting another brand JD green.
> 
> Al


My buddy had a 70 455 Cutlass Convertible, and painted it 70 Mopar Sassy Grass Green. Being a die hard Mopar guy, I thought it made the Cutlass look better, Joe.


----------



## blk90s13

My L2850 always willing to do the job


----------



## cantoo

These followed me home from a sale and the gantry too. What a riot to put up using a tractor that wouldn't lift high enough. Yup that's a steel beam 12' high sitting on skids. I'm using it for my Grandsons swing. I like to make stuff strong enough, actually it was cheaper than a sheetmetal swingset.


----------



## muddstopper

Those Stieners make good skidders for small stuff if you have the weight bar for the front. I have a 430max with, dual wheels, setting in my shed I havent cranked in several years. Only has about 400 or so hours on it. I bought a Ventrac and sort of left the Stiener to just rust away. I need to get it out and see if it will crank, tires are dry rotten, flat, and cracked, probably wont hold air.


----------



## dancan

Give you a hunret cash for the rusty neglected iron with the flat tires ....


----------



## dancan




----------



## cantoo

I love playing with my Steiner in the bush but it is also dangerous being so small and playing with big wood. It would be great for tops but I try to pull big trees with it. I bought the 2 used ones to have a spare for weed spraying, lawn sweeping and blade work. I will fix both up and likely sell one of them so that the other is "free". Got mower decks and hydraulic blades with them too. All need work and the price reflected that.


----------



## muddstopper

I know for a fact you can turn those stieners over. A buddy wanted to try mine out and flipped it on level ground in my front yard. I flipped it unloading it off a trailer. You have to keep weight on the front or your just asking for it. I have a bunch of attachments for mine and they all fit the ventrac. I dont use either tractor or any of the attachments anymore. One day I am going to clean everything up and sale them, but I keep thinking I might need them again.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I'll bid $150 on the rusty abandoned Steiner...


----------



## cantoo

I'll go $500. Canadian though.


----------



## cantoo

The arch is up and being well used. Cheaper than a crappy Walmart tin one too.


----------



## muddstopper

cantoo said:


> I'll go $500. Canadian though.



umm, that $380 US. Temped to take you up on that, if you where just a tad bit closer


----------



## alleyyooper

What's close got to do with it? he made the offer take him up on it and let him pay the shipping. Or worry about getting it delivered some how.
I didn't see any thing about free shipping.

 Al


----------



## muddstopper

alleyyooper said:


> What's close got to do with it? he made the offer take him up on it and let him pay the shipping. Or worry about getting it delivered some how.
> I didn't see any thing about free shipping.
> 
> Al


At $380 US. I think it would be a bargain, Adding shipping to the mix, maybe not so much. Picking it up myself could easily cost more than paying shipping. at least 2 days up there and two days back. Not knowing condition makes it a big risk. I believe the details could be worked out, but I already have one that isnt being used, another would just take up space.

Just looked it up on google maps, only 785 miles and 12hrs ride, not as bad as I though, but still a long ways


----------



## cantoo

Mudd, we were talking about buying your's. I never sell anything.


----------



## muddstopper

cantoo said:


> Mudd, we were talking about buying your's. I never sell anything.


Well that just wont work at all. I thought you where pricing yours.


----------



## cantoo

At least I offered more than ryansmilling. It's an auction gotta start somewhere.


----------



## cantoo

Mudd. my sister in law is travelling and is eating in the Olive Garden in Southern Pines? Is that far from you? She could bring the Steiner home, save you shipping.


----------



## muddstopper

I dont know where Southern Pine even is, but I aint selling right now and I have already been offered more for mine and turned it down. It only has about 450hrs on it and been in the dry since I bought it, so besides dry rotted tires and a dead battery cant be much wrong with it. Last time I cranked it, it cranked easy an everything worked, but thats been 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> These followed me home from a sale and the gantry too. What a riot to put up using a tractor that wouldn't lift high enough. Yup that's a steel beam 12' high sitting on skids. I'm using it for my Grandsons swing. I like to make stuff strong enough, actually it was cheaper than a sheetmetal swingset.
> View attachment 526085
> View attachment 526086
> View attachment 526087



i could take one of those Steiner's off your hands if you don't have room in your garage?


----------



## cantoo

Thanks for the generous offer Wowzer. Couple of brother in laws thought the same thing. Even offered to store the snow blower for them too. I tell ya these Dutch guys are just the greatest.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Thanks for the generous offer Wowzer. Couple of brother in laws thought the same thing. Even offered to store the snow blower for them too. I tell ya these Dutch guys are just the greatest.



Those come from an estate sale or is there an equipment auction you go to?

Me and the old man where looking at brand new Steiners today at the plowing match, would be nice to have one but just too much money for a toy


----------



## muddstopper

I gave $11 grand for mine with a bunch of attachments, at an auction. That was a long time ago and it was almost new when I bought it. Yea, a lot for what some would consider a toy, but if you into landscaping and have the attachments to go with the tractor, it will pay for itself. I probably ground $10 grand worth of stumps the first year I had it. Trenched in countless ft of water, electric and drain lines around houses and hauled countless tons of mulch into areas you couldnt get a small tractor into. Built a small root rake and moved $5000 worth of brush for the USFS in 2 days. Those little tractors have their place, but they aint for everybody and they do have limitations.


----------



## Wowzer

muddstopper said:


> I gave $11 grand for mine with a bunch of attachments, at an auction. That was a long time ago and it was almost new when I bought it. Yea, a lot for what some would consider a toy, but if you into landscaping and have the attachments to go with the tractor, it will pay for itself. I probably ground $10 grand worth of stumps the first year I had it. Trenched in countless ft of water, electric and drain lines around houses and hauled countless tons of mulch into areas you couldnt get a small tractor into. Built a small root rake and moved $5000 worth of brush for the USFS in 2 days. Those little tractors have their place, but they aint for everybody and they do have limitations.



Yeah you are right, i am hoping to maybe get into some more firewood scrounging, and a bit of landscaping. would like to do stump grinding as well, and general land clean ups. But trying to get the boss to okay 15,000 worth of gear is hard haha 


This is what i am starting with a 2006 AGCO ST22a, i have a rotor tiller, smyth sweeper, and a Wallenstein chipper. just got my trailer sandblasted and painted this spring. but has been a busy summer haven't had much time to get out and get some income with it.


----------



## cantoo

I bought the Steiners at Jutzi auction in Breslau. I've been going there for years. New are crazy prices unless you run them everyday for dollars. Chicken farmers love them. We do a lot of lawn sweeping in the spring with ours. I used to do lawn installs once in awhile but don't anymore.


----------



## muddstopper

Wowzer said:


> Yeah you are right, i am hoping to maybe get into some more firewood scrounging, and a bit of landscaping. would like to do stump grinding as well, and general land clean ups. But trying to get the boss to okay 15,000 worth of gear is hard haha View attachment 526765
> 
> 
> This is what i am starting with a 2006 AGCO ST22a, i have a rotor tiller, smyth sweeper, and a Wallenstein chipper. just got my trailer sandblasted and painted this spring. but has been a busy summer haven't had much time to get out and get some income with it.


 Well if you got $15000 to spend on gear for a Stiener, then you need to come see me. I could maybe help you get into a lot of stuff for way cheaper the $15 grand. Even if you are talking Canadian money. And I would throw my Steiner in on the deal. I checked today, it has 497 hrs on the meter.


----------



## Wowzer

muddstopper said:


> Well if you got $15000 to spend on gear for a Stiener, then you need to come see me. I could maybe help you get into a lot of stuff for way cheaper the $15 grand. Even if you are talking Canadian money. And I would throw my Steiner in on the deal. I checked today, it has 497 hrs on the meter.



Haha I have 0 to spend. I just figure 15 is a good figure to start at


----------



## Jimmy in NC

cantoo said:


> Mudd. my sister in law is travelling and is eating in the Olive Garden in Southern Pines? Is that far from you? She could bring the Steiner home, save you shipping.


2 hrs from me.


----------



## muddstopper

Wowzer said:


> Haha I have 0 to spend. I just figure 15 is a good figure to start at


Yea, know the feeling.


----------



## dancan




----------



## NSMaple1

dan, you're getting yourself quite the logging operation going on down there. Looks like fun.


----------



## dancan

Come on over any time , I sure could use a choker chaser .


----------



## dancan




----------



## Hoosk

I've had this 69' 4000 gas for a year and it's always sounded off and been underwhelming power wise. Had a Ford tractor mechanic look at it before I bought it and was assured "it is how these old 3 cyl sound". Today, I Picked up some hay at the neighbors and he said it's missing on one cylinder. I said thanks, it always sounds like that.

I dug into it and sure enough, no 1 isn't firing. It's got fuel, spark...I'm thinking the problem just got a little more expensive.


----------



## dancan

Check compression .


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Hoosk said:


> I've had this 69' 4000 gas for a year and it's always sounded off and been underwhelming power wise. Had a Ford tractor mechanic look at it before I bought it and was assured "it is how these old 3 cyl sound". Today, I Picked up some hay at the neighbors and he said it's missing on one cylinder. I said thanks, it always sounds like that.
> 
> I dug into it and sure enough, no 1 isn't firing. It's got fuel, spark...I'm thinking the problem just got a little more expensive.



Bummer. I guess next time you buy a gas tractor, you could pull the plugs one at a time and see if it changes how it runs. If there is a next time.


----------



## Hoosk

dancan said:


> Check compression .



Yep, I need to pick up a gauge at auto-zone. I have already conceded that it's getting a valve job.


----------



## Hoosk

Ryan'smilling said:


> Bummer. I guess next time you buy a gas tractor, you could pull the plugs one at a time and see if it changes how it runs. If there is a next time.



Yep, should have done that and let him figure it out. Still a good tractor for the price and I've learned a bit along the way with it.


----------



## Jed1124

I miss my old 8n. I pulled loads of wood behind that tractor that had no business behind it. Never let me down more then what 15 minutes couldn't fix.
Ex wife gave it to her lawyer as payment while we were going through the big d. Can't wait to get another 8n someday.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Jed1124 said:


> I miss my old 8n. I pulled loads of wood behind that tractor that had no business behind it. Never let me down more then what 15 minutes couldn't fix.
> Ex wife gave it to her lawyer as payment while we were going through the big d. Can't wait to get another 8n someday.



Where are you located. I've got a runner I'd sell you for $750. Needs work, but it's all there. Decent tires even.


----------



## Jed1124

Ryan'smilling said:


> Where are you located. I've got a runner I'd sell you for $750. Needs work, but it's all there. Decent tires even.


Man I'd jump on that quick if I wasn't in a apartment. I'm in ct. I have a friend in stuben county ny that might be interested though.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Jed1124 said:


> Man I'd jump on that quick if I wasn't in a apartment. I'm in ct. I have a friend in stuben county ny that might be interested though.



It's small, it should fit in an apartment .

I'm in Wisconsin, not far from Minneapolis in case anyone else thinks they want an 8N.


----------



## Hoosk

Well, now I know what a 3cyl ford is supposed to sound like. Clue 1; not like the Harley's and 2cyl John Deere's I grew up around....more of a purr than a lope. Long story short, whomever set the valves last had everything jacked up. Exhaust clearances were .o10 .oo6 and less than zero. Got it buttoned up tonight and it runs right for the first time since I've had it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Hoosk said:


> Well, now I know what a 3cyl ford is supposed to sound like. Clue 1; not like the Harley's and 2cyl John Deere's I grew up around....more of a purr than a lope. Long story short, whomever set the valves last had everything jacked up. Exhaust clearances were .o10 .oo6 and less than zero. Got it buttoned up tonight and it runs right for the first time since I've had it.




That's fantastic! I love an easy fix. Even better if it's cheap. I've never been around a three cylinder gasser, but my three banger diesel sounds a little goofy at idle. Over 1000 RPM, though and it's smooth.


----------



## dancan

That blue MF135 is a 3 cylinder Perkins gas , it starts real easy and runs smooth .
I have 3 other 3 cylinder diesels .
It would be nice to have new but cheap good running tractors are great !


----------



## rarefish383

I was having second thoughts when I sold my Ford 641, it's a little newer and a couple more horse power than an 8N. Then I bought my Massey 135, 4 cylinder continental gas, never thought about the Ford again. Love the old Massey, Joe.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rarefish383 said:


> I was having second thoughts when I sold my Ford 641, it's a little newer and a couple more horse power than an 8N. Then I bought my Massey 135, 4 cylinder continental gas, never thought about the Ford again. Love the old Massey, Joe.



Those Massey's certainly were nice tractors. I read a story about the Massey 35 being brought back and produced currently for sales in Africa. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## rarefish383

I heard there are a gazillion of them in India. They were very popular in the UK, and made there. The neighbor to my farm in WV has a 165 that's been sitting next to his garage, with a half dozen junk cars, for several years. Next time I go up I'm going to ask if it's junk and see if he wants to sell it, Joe.


----------



## Wowzer

rarefish383 said:


> I heard there are a gazillion of them in India. They were very popular in the UK, and made there. The neighbor to my farm in WV has a 165 that's been sitting next to his garage, with a half dozen junk cars, for several years. Next time I go up I'm going to ask if it's junk and see if he wants to sell it, Joe.



i can confirm that there is a gazillion of them in India when i worked over there a couple years ago, that's what all the farmers where using, you where considered a rich farmer there with a Massey


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My "firewood tractor" had two jobs today, loading logs on my BSM and sitting there so I could use the pallet forks for a hydraulic lift table. lol

So, I got started by loading a REALLY nice (although short) red oak first, and started taking 5/4 flitches off it,







and stacking them "in order" on my pallet forks,






until I had the whole log milled,






Then I started reconstructing the log, with stickers between the flitches,






and up with the stack I go,






until I had the whole log put back together, and with ratchet straps around it, to hold it all together,






and then I set it aside to air dry!

It's going to make some NICE furniture some day!!

SR


----------



## Garandman

We bought a ski place on Mt Sunapee, NH in 2014 with 12 Acres of woodland. It hadn't been maintained so we bought a Kubota L3200 to help clean it up. We hired a forester to take down some large trees near the driveway and house and clear out the back yard, so we had logs to move to a wood lot.





The L3200 came with SSQD so the pallet forks mount fast and are handy for logs and rocks.

Also use it to tow the wood splitter from the garage and move rounds and splits. Have a Wallenstein PTO chipper to clean up tops and saplings.


----------



## rarefish383

Nice set up. How does the PTO chipper work? I've thought about getting one, but the burn pile is cheaper. But, with new neighbors and more kids around, I have to keep a closer eye one the fire, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, Garandman, welcome to the site, Joe.


----------



## Garandman

rarefish383 said:


> Nice set up. How does the PTO chipper work? I've thought about getting one, but the burn pile is cheaper. But, with new neighbors and more kids around, I have to keep a closer eye one the fire, Joe.


Works great though I wish I'd gotten the next size larger. Mine can take 4.5" and the base of a lot of saplings have bases that are just too big.

Our town has a volunteer fire department and we had a drought this season, so I'd have been sitting on piles of brush for months. With the chipper it's a few minutes and I use the chips as fill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My firewood tractor was back at it today,






I had a LOT of things to do today, before I started splitting, so "I" ran out of gas, before I was done! lol But, there's still a pretty good pile of splits stacking up,






I'll finish it off pretty s   N,

SR


----------



## srb08

I spent the morning moving wood from where I cut and split, to the house. It's about 1/2 mile, so it's not bad. I got a couple of loads moved and stacked. I've got seven or eight to go.
After I get it all moved, I can start cutting and splitting again.


----------



## GVS

Sawyer Rob said:


> My "firewood tractor" had two jobs today, loading logs on my BSM and sitting there so I could use the pallet forks for a hydraulic lift table. lol
> 
> So, I got started by loading a REALLY nice (although short) red oak first, and started taking 5/4 flitches off it,
> Why are you not quarter sawing those logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stacking them "in order" on my pallet forks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I had the whole log milled,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started reconstructing the log, with stickers between the flitches,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and up with the stack I go,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I had the whole log put back together, and with ratchet straps around it, to hold it all together,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I set it aside to air dry!
> 
> It's going to make some NICE furniture some day!!
> 
> SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to get the rest of my wagon load split today,






It made a nice pile of splits!! Now to cut that wagon full again! lol

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Your saw mill so you can cut the boards any way you want RIGHT!!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Your saw mill so you can cut the boards any way you want RIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> Al


 aaaaaaaaaaaaaw yeaaa, did I do something wrong?? lol lol

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Some one wanted to know why you didn't quarter saw that oak.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Some one wanted to know why you didn't quarter saw that oak.
> 
> Al


 I missed that Q, but the best answer that I have to that Q is, I was too lazy! ha ha ha

SR


----------



## milkman

I thought the 5/4 sawing was a good idea, don't you get 1/4 more than quarter sawing?


----------



## dancan




----------



## rarefish383

Dancan, you have chains on a lot of your stuff. I bought a heavy 8" scraper blade for my MF135 to keep on my farm, to dress up the driveways, on my place and my cousins. Things just happen and I didn't get the tractor to the farm. Decided to keep it home for the winter and use the blade around the house for snow. I live on a pretty steep hill and was thinking about chains, would they rip my asphalt to shreds, Joe.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Only if you spin on it...

SR


----------



## jwade

Garandman said:


> We bought a ski place on Mt Sunapee, NH in 2014 with 12 Acres of woodland. It hadn't been maintained so we bought a Kubota L3200 to help clean it up. We hired a forester to take down some large trees near the driveway and house and clear out the back yard, so we had logs to move to a wood lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The L3200 came with SSQD so the pallet forks mount fast and are handy for logs and rocks.
> 
> Also use it to tow the wood splitter from the garage and move rounds and splits. Have a Wallenstein PTO chipper to clean up tops and saplings.


garandman, is tghat a dr splitter in that last photo. i have oane i bought 4 years ago, knock on wood ive only had to replace the belts on it. i figure ive split close to 100 full cords through it. it has done everything i asked of it. one tip i have is too keep the rack and pinion greased.


----------



## jwade

by the way welcome to the forum garandman


----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> Only if you spin on it...
> 
> SR


Thanks Rob. I used to shift trailers for UPS and there were a couple spots where guys set the trailer brakes and then dug holes in the concrete on a couple bays. When putting a trailer on a door it's so tight that the tires are in the exact same spot every time you park. The next driver would drop a trailer, with out chains, and not be able to pull out, stuck in the holes. We had to send a mechanic over with the big tow motor to pull him out. I also had a John Deere 2010 when I was a kid, with a 7 foot lighter duty blade. If the snow was wet and piled up about 2', with the blade angled, the tractor would just slide sideways. I was thinking about getting a set of chains for the Massey, but if I tear up the black top, my wife won't be happy, Joe.


----------



## square1

I'm not familiar with Maryland, but in Michigan it's not "if you spin", it's "when you spin.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I split a couple loads of wood today, in fact I split from my wagon into my "self unloading trailer". lol (more commonly know as a manure spreader!) lol lol






With the 3 point splitter, you just raise the beam until the table grate goes over the side of the trailer,






and start splitting... The splitter does a nice job of pushing the splits right where I wanted them, filling the trailer!

SR


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> Dancan, you have chains on a lot of your stuff. I bought a heavy 8" scraper blade for my MF135 to keep on my farm, to dress up the driveways, on my place and my cousins. Things just happen and I didn't get the tractor to the farm. Decided to keep it home for the winter and use the blade around the house for snow. I live on a pretty steep hill and was thinking about chains, would they rip my asphalt to shreds, Joe.



There are different types of chains , I got the studded ice chains for the 1020 used because the fella that owned them didn't like the marks they left on his driveway , the chains I just bought for the Yanmar are studded , the chains on the 135 are studded , the chains on the L285 are just cross links as are the ones I have on the front of b8200 .
Cross links are better than no chain and tend not to mark up driveways too much but will still slide on ice .
Different grades and quality of chain , Trygg being one of the real good ones , lots made in China as well .


----------



## 711ac

My firewood helper


----------



## Dieseldash

711ac said:


> My firewood helperView attachment 541694
> View attachment 541696



Nice looking set up. How do you like using that surplus Navy Missle trailer for hauling wood? I've thought one of those would make a great timber trailer.


----------



## 711ac

I found that thing on the roadside for sale for $350 (I think) about 15 years ago. It's almost all aluminum and prolly worth that in scrap . I'm using it on my pretty good (hard) gravel roads to keep the logs clean and roads from getting all chewed up. It could use some more normal implement type tires (wider) for muddy conditions, but it works well and tow's pretty good even at road speeds.


----------



## CountryHermit

2004 bx2230 and my youngin Joelle tossin wood


----------



## Ryan'smilling

CountryHermit said:


> 2004 bx2230 and my youngin Joelle tossin wood



I'd love to have a BX around my place. Unfortunately, even several years old, they seem to be made of gold when you see them on Craigslist. I'm always amazed when I see pics like yours of them little guys punching above their weight class. Maybe someday one will fall into my lap.


----------



## lindnova

I can see why they hold resale value. My 2002 BX2200 has 1800 hours and still going strong. About ready to deal with the dreaded front axle and steering adjustments and o-rings again right on schedule every 600 hours. Everything else still works like new - why would I need to part with this perfect little do-everything machine.


----------



## rarefish383

We have a farm and equipment auction twice a year at the Howard County Fairgrounds. At the October sale they had 2 BX's in the 22 series, both with loaders, one with backhoe, the other with belly mower. One sold for $5000, the other for $5200. They both looked like new, I "think" they said one had 2000 hours, wasn't paying that much attention. Anyway, they had both been well taken care of. I thought the prices were good, Joe.


----------



## milkman

Ryan'smilling said:


> I'd love to have a BX around my place. Unfortunately, even several years old, they seem to be made of gold when you see them on Craigslist. I'm always amazed when I see pics like yours of them little guys punching above their weight class. Maybe someday one will fall into my lap.



Here's my wood getter, 2001 with 1100hrs. and it thinks it's at least 100hp.


----------



## CountryHermit

Ryan'smilling said:


> I'd love to have a BX around my place. Unfortunately, even several years old, they seem to be made of gold when you see them on Craigslist. I'm always amazed when I see pics like yours of them little guys punching above their weight class. Maybe someday one will fall into my lap.



My little BX is confused as to how much it weighs and its HP ratings, like the Milkman said. I hooked it to my 5x10 utility trailer on the 3pt ball and it lifted and pulled the trailer stacked full of wet oak. Like it wasn't there. Now I'm not out to abuse this little mule but it will do what it's asked. Resale value always seems wayyyy out of touch especially on CL. My advice is go buy it from a dealer, specifically a non Kubota dealer. I got mine on a super hoop discount because the Orange blip was polluting their green herd on the lot. I hunted for a year for a deal. Keep looking Ryan'smilling the deals are out there.


----------



## dancan




----------



## 711ac

I had a 336D, can't tell but that is cherry! That tractor had my favorite transmission of all the tractors I've had.
Keep a watch on your front axle oil, I never spotted a leak, drip, stain on the floor…nothing, but it ran dry and was expensive to fix, and that was back when the tractor was only about 8-10 years old (for getting parts).


----------



## dancan

Luckily , I have a complete 336D for parts , just a few things missing on it


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I knew snow was coming, so the day before it got here, I moved a couple "half cord" boxes of firewood up to the house,






I have basement windows near my woodstove, so the boxes are covered, and the splits can be thrown down when we need them.

SR


----------



## Newoldschool

I love looking at all the different tractors in this thread. I figured it was time to post some shots of mine. 1973 ford 3000 diesel with power steering. In the photo is my brave 27ton that I just picked up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Looks like you have a great tractor, those models of Fords, really are nice tractors.

SR


----------



## lindnova

BX's don't know how big they are - I agree. I have since raised the sides on my trailer and as long as I have traction it pulls whatever in low gear. Dig sand out the side of the hill, load, and haul can't beat that. Fits into tight areas that a bigger tractor couldn't. Just don't tip it over.


----------



## deelgaarddevil

We use here in holland for around the house and in the woods this Yanmar 2000 , it looks small but it is very powerfull i am very happy with it! But when it rains for several weeks i am repainting and restoring it, so its multi purpose [emoji12] 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A510F met Tapatalk


----------



## dancan




----------



## milkie62

I am hoping to build up my old Kubota L305 for a tight trail woods tractor with small pallet lift on back and winch on the front.Etc,etc


----------



## dancan

Pics of the Bota ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Hoosk

This tree has been hung up over a trail for a while, pulled it down today.

Happy New Year All!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

We cut a big load of oak firewood last week,






Some of the blocks were HUGE crotches,






So today I backed the splitter to the back of the wagon, and we rolled the big blocks right onto the splitters beam,






and run them all through the 4-way wedge,






and, a couple hours later, we had quite a pile of red oak splits!






That's it for this time!

SR


----------



## Dieseldash

Sawyer Rob said:


> We cut a big load of oak firewood last week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the blocks were HUGE crotches,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I backed the splitter to the back of the wagon, and we rolled the big blocks right onto the splitters beam,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and run them all through the 4-way wedge,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, a couple hours later, we had quite a pile of red oak splits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for this time!
> 
> SR



You've probably said it before but what kind of tractor do you have hooked up to the splitter? Looks like a Fendt or Deutz. 

Nice production line you've got set up there.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Diesel Dash, It's a Deutz, 30hp 2 cyl diesel...






Man, it just sips fuel sloooowly. lol I've owned it since the early 80's...

SR


----------



## dancan




----------



## JCMC

milkie62 said:


> I am hoping to build up my old Kubota L305 for a tight trail woods tractor with small pallet lift on back and winch on the front.Etc,etc


Hey Milkie I have a L305DT 
with a 3pt logging winch. It is a great little tractor for getting into tight spaces. Where in NY are you located.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Was giving a set of log tongs so I borrowed a draw bar from the neighbor and came up with this. Only log in had laying around was this old pine log. Moved it fine. Gunna see how it dose in the woods if it ever drys up or freezes. Ideally I'd use my old ac model c but she ain't running currently.


----------



## dancan




----------



## Ferguson system

Two Ferguson TEA 20. One with a homemade 3T timber trailer. The other with a 3T Sandvik 3000 winch.


----------



## Alu

My small but fearly strong Alstor 8x8, a swedish made mashine with 17hp diesel and variator. 3,5m crane with ca 650kg lift power at Max.



it also has a 40m 1200kg vinsj in the back.


----------



## Sleepy

Doc says I'm not supposed to pick up very much, don't reckon this way could hurt anything.
Sure is easier than how I used to do it.


----------



## JackJ

Alu said:


> My small but fearly strong Alstor 8x8, a swedish made mashine with 17hp diesel and variator. 3,5m crane with ca 650kg lift power at Max. it also has a 40m 1200kg vinsj in the back.



Whoa--that's very cool. So is there a hydraulic drive for the trailer wheels? Found some videos just now, but would love to see your machine in action


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The name plate calls this a tractor.... 1987 648D


----------



## Sleepy

Sawyer Rob said:


> Diesel Dash, It's a Deutz, 30hp 2 cyl diesel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it just sips fuel sloooowly. lol I've owned it since the early 80's...
> 
> SR


There's a 30/06 and a 40/06 near me, both bought new by the same man. He's passed now, but I remember him saying the same thing about their fuel usage. They are good tractors.


----------



## Ferguson system

JackJ said:


> Whoa--that's very cool. So is there a hydraulic drive for the trailer wheels? Found some videos just now, but would love to see your machine in action



8x8 mechanical chain drive.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Alu said:


> My small but fearly strong Alstor 8x8, a swedish made mashine with 17hp diesel and variator. 3,5m crane with ca 650kg lift power at Max.
> 
> 
> 
> it also has a 40m 1200kg vinsj in the back.




That thing is cool! Sign me up for one!

Let's see some more pictures, for sure.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sleepy said:


> There's a 30/06 and a 40/06 near me, both bought new by the same man. He's passed now, but I remember him saying the same thing about their fuel usage. They are good tractors.


 I also had a 40-06 for a time too, it's the same tractor as the 30, except it has a 3 cyl. 38hp motor. I never liked mine, because that particular motor isn't balanced very well, and running it all day at pto speed, the vibration would get to me.

SO, I traded it in when I bought one of my AGCO's... The AGCO is a MUCH nicer tractor to run and still has low fuel consumption with really good power....

SR


----------



## Alu

JackJ said:


> Whoa--that's very cool. So is there a hydraulic drive for the trailer wheels? Found some videos just now, but would love to see your machine in action



No, it is full time no diff construction so no wheel or all wheels turn the same. It uses a T-Axel that is chain conected to main shaft in front and at the end of axel in the reare.
This is the newer version, I hawe this Norwegian legends old mashine.
He is the retailer of Carlton stumpg. Lennartsfors jernhest, timberwolf and Alstor 8x8 among other things.


----------



## JCMC

Alu said:


> No, it is full time no diff construction so no wheel or all wheels turn the same. It uses a T-Axel that is chain conected to main shaft in front and at the end of axel in the reare.
> This is the newer version, I hawe this Norwegian legends old mashine.
> He is the retailer of Carlton stumpg. Lennartsfors jernhest, timberwolf and Alstor 8x8 among other things.



Looks like quite a machine!!


----------



## Alu

JCMC said:


> Looks like quite a machine!!



Yes, bit pricy but well worth it compared to man handeling.
80 000$ with tax. But its worth 100$ an houre when in use. Very Good second hand valu so its a investment!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Alu said:


> No, it is full time no diff construction so no wheel or all wheels turn the same. It uses a T-Axel that is chain conected to main shaft in front and at the end of axel in the reare.
> This is the newer version, I hawe this Norwegian legends old mashine.
> He is the retailer of Carlton stumpg. Lennartsfors jernhest, timberwolf and Alstor 8x8 among other things.




Youtube? I can't get it to load for some reason.


----------



## Alu

Just use alstor 8x8 and you will find several !


----------



## Hoosk

So after a workout, I couldn't get the bucket to lift. I set the pallet down, and had to back into the barn since I couldn't raise the bucket. This has the front, shaft drive hydraulic pump.

Found the set screws were loose and the coupler backed up, allowing the bearings to drop out which uncoupled the shaft from the pump.

Is anyone familiar with this arrangement? I will be heading to google, but appreciate any feedback y'all have. The coupler and shaft seem to be in decent shape so just looking for the right ball bearings.


----------



## dancan

I'm no help on that one , never seen that setup before .
Might want to borrow a metal detector and go prospecting for bearings .


----------



## dancan




----------



## RyeThomas

My little SCUT is my best firewood helper and always does more than I expect. It's amazing what these little machines can handle.


----------



## dancan




----------



## dancan

Woot !!


----------



## Hoosk

I had convinced myself that the misssing bearings could be anywhere in the woods where I had been, but I actually found (2) at the wood pile tonight. I measured them and realized that they were larger than the ones I ordered. With my new found optimism, I set out to find the other two...and promptly did...all (4) were in a five ft radius.


----------



## CaseyForrest

I don't scrounge in the woods, but this 2650 has done everything Ive asked of it. 170 hours in just over 1 year.... Its hauled alot of firewood either by pallet or trailer...


----------



## dancan

Some of today's firewoodin .


----------



## dancan

Everyone park their tractors for the winter ?


----------



## Hoosk

Here's an action shot, but it sure doesn't look like a winter picture.....it's cold now but no snow


----------



## trukn2004

This is the current state of my tractor. Not in firewood dress at all. She earned her money though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Mmmmm , a cab with heat


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The biggest use my tractor is getting this winter, is moving boxes of firewood to the house,






SR


----------



## dancan




----------



## trukn2004

dancan said:


> Mmmmm , a cab with heat


When that blower is wound out, there is no way you would catch me on a open station!


----------



## nosurprise87

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I winched/skidded out firewood and sawmill logs this weekend,






I cut out the sawmill logs, setting them aside and then held the firewood logs/tree's over my wagon,






and cut them to firewood lengths...

I still have more to get,






And they are fair sized!






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Wednesday last week wind do that? I had several standing dead Ash the blew down then.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

A couple of the smaller ones are from the last big wind, but those big tree's that went over, they have been there for a couple years...

There's also a HUGE hard maple over, that I didn't get a pict of, we are going to firewood that whole tree.

SR


----------



## Northerner

Man those rear winch setups sure catch my eye, would love to have one. Pretty pricy though. 
Think my mx5000 would do well with one of them. 
Would like a front grapple too for cleaning up roots like on this pic.


----------



## alleyyooper

I guess the wind was stronger here on the sun rise side. Last nights new said still a few thousand still without power. As cold as it got all they had to do was clean the fridge and freezer out into card board boxes and set in the garage to stay froze and good.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a pretty nice day today, in the 40's... SO, I went out and loaded some of the blk. cherry saw logs I cut out the other day,






Some of the logs were pretty nice,






I'm now getting a pretty good pile of cherry in the mill yard now, so one of these days I'll have to mill them, and get them on stickeres.

SR


----------



## rwoods

Taking things down a notch or two but some will enjoy the latest additions to my multipurpose three point hitch mount - Brackets to hold the forks after several years of hand toting them and two cat chokers. I can now pull three logs or sections at once, within limits of course. I can use the tongs or chokers independently without having to remove either. 

I wish I had invented the cable choker - forget the royalties just the pride of coming up with something so simple and useful would be enough.








Chokers and forks in "stored" positions:





Grabbing an awkward section with the 32" el cheapo tongs:







Ron


----------



## 711ac

Still at it when Mother Nature let's me. That's actually about 12-16" of hard enough snow to hold up the tractor (mostly)


----------



## dancan




----------



## cantoo

&11ac, mind saying what kind of rear grapple that is? Doesn't look like any I've seen before. Looks pretty heavy duty. It that a winch setup on it too?


----------



## 711ac

That's a home brew rig, or me saving money (not) on a store bought winch and building it myself.
The grapple & rotator is from Bill Thoms, Brownfield Equipment in Maine. 



I think I could have gone up one size without getting too heavy. My firewood is all small stems from thinning.
Everything is hydraulic, including the winch. It's a 8k winch and no where the speed of a PTO winch, IIRC just under a foot a second. It works fine for me because if there's not a stump in the way, there's a big rock.


----------



## chrisbee

Did Lucky happily contribute his shoe to the build knowing he wouldn't have to hump out the logs anymore? 



Great looking work there by the way, it seems to be built to be very strong. It appears to have multiple attachment points for adjustment?


----------



## cantoo

Wow, that side view sure shows the money sitting there. I built my own simple one for my little Kubota, just uses chain links for the swivel. I really thought about the rotator but for my limited use it works pretty good. They sure save a lot of time and jumping on and off the tractor to hook up chains.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawyer Rob said:


> There's also a HUGE hard maple over, that I didn't get a pict of, we are going to firewood that whole tree.
> SR


 And we had the chance to work on that maple some,






My friend has a Husky Rancher, it does a pretty good job limbing,






But, when we get into the bigger wood, he runs for my Jonsered 2260! lol Anyway, we got the first load off that maple,






And, we will be back on that tree S   N.

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

trukn2004 said:


> This is the current state of my tractor. Not in firewood dress at all. She earned her money though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cummins powered Kubota?


----------



## trukn2004

ValleyFirewood said:


> Cummins powered Kubota?



Haha, I got a free sticker with some parts for my truck and chuckled when I put it on. Truck has a matching sticker.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 711ac

chrisbee said:


> It appears to have multiple attachment points for adjustment?



Thanks chrisbee, my original idea (without the grapple) was to be able to rotate the "arch" down via the hyd. top link & hitch movement to hitch it high enough to keep most of the log out of the dirt, with the fairly expensive grapple being only a later add on after I could find one to copy & build myself. That blade with the horseshoe rotates up (the reason for the cyl.) and my thought on that was to short chain the log at ground level to the typical chain notches, lift the hitch and then rotate the blade up giving me, iirc about 40" of lift hight.
Bill had his usual display of grapple's, winches, splitters, band mills & processors at the Freyburg Fair that year and Mrs. 711ac more or less said the grapple was a good idea...and that was the end of making it my self story! Although It won't hold as much as the tractor can haul out, grabbing 3 or so stems at a time, in no time, then "dropping" them with out stopping the tractor or getting off makes up for the smaller hitch. It has also proven very useful back at the splitter. With the blade rotated up a little & the arch rolled back some, bucking the log at waist height completely off the ground makes my back happy & the saw chain's sharp. The whole thing really was a lucky "seat of the pants" design, I sure wish I was smart enough to work a simple CAD program that would have shown movement & modeling.


----------



## dancan

Boiler wood ?


----------



## J3 Driver

Here are my two. 

955







1957 Cub


----------



## 711ac

dancan said:


> Boiler wood ?


Yes, indoor gasification boiler. I cut at 26" and split over about 6"


----------



## alleyyooper

Kind of over working that cub with that huge trailer aren't ya? What is it 11HP or just 10HP?
Saw one for sale some place recently with a belly blade I thought would be handy for drive way grading.

 Al


----------



## J3 Driver

A whopping 9 at the drawbar. 

Torqy though.


----------



## alleyyooper

I collect old Massey Harris tractors and like most of the rest.
Your short selling that cub, it is rated as 10HP.

The Cub featured IH's "Cultivision" offset engine and steering. Three major series of the original Cub were built: the Farmall Cub until 1964 (sn 224703), the International Cub until 1975 (sn 248124), and the new International Cub until the end of production in 1979.

*Farmall Cub Power:*
Drawbar (claimed): 10 hp [7.5 kW] 
PTO (claimed): 11 hp [8.2 kW] 
Belt (claimed): 9.76 hp [7.3 kW] 
Plows: 1 (12 inch)
Drawbar (tested): 9.87 hp [7.4 kW] 
Belt (tested): 10.39 hp

Per Nebraska test over the years.

 Al


----------



## J3 Driver

I really want to add a secondary hydraulic outlet to it and one of these nice dump trailers. 

http://www.countrymfgstore.com/1tonvewa7ftb.html






One of the reasons I went with a cub is it's small size. It's perfect for pulling a trailer through the woods. Can fit a lot of places. 

It's also easy to take to local shows.


----------



## J3 Driver

alleyyooper said:


> I collect old Massey Harris tractors and like most of the rest.
> Your short selling that cub, it is rated as 10HP.
> 
> The Cub featured IH's "Cultivision" offset engine and steering. Three major series of the original Cub were built: the Farmall Cub until 1964 (sn 224703), the International Cub until 1975 (sn 248124), and the new International Cub until the end of production in 1979.
> 
> *Farmall Cub Power:*
> Drawbar (claimed): 10 hp [7.5 kW]
> PTO (claimed): 11 hp [8.2 kW]
> Belt (claimed): 9.76 hp [7.3 kW]
> Plows: 1 (12 inch)
> Drawbar (tested): 9.87 hp [7.4 kW]
> Belt (tested): 10.39 hp
> 
> Per Nebraska test over the years.
> 
> Al



Yeah but that was brand new. Mine is now 60 years old.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

J3 Driver said:


> Yeah but that was brand new. Mine is now 60 years old.


I'm 60 years old, and I think that I am better now than I was when I was born!


----------



## alleyyooper

My Pacer with a load of wood.








Your so right about being able to get around in small spaces.
I also bet if the cub was put on a dyno today it would be putting out 10HP unless it is really blowing smoke.

 Al


----------



## dancan

On the way to the firewood zone .






Made it lol


----------



## rebel3.0

My 58 T0-35/ MF 35


----------



## Northerner

What's up with the strut bolted to your hood dancan?


----------



## rwoods

I would like to have one of these as a firewood tractor. I would find a way to install an arch and winch on the back. Of course this one weighs as much as an older small skidder. But it can do other things. Ron


----------



## dancan

rwoods said:


> I would like to have one of these as a firewood tractor. I would find a way to install an arch and winch on the back. Of course this one weighs as much as an older small skidder. But it can do other things. Ron



Wouldn't ground clearance be an issue ?



Northerner said:


> What's up with the strut bolted to your hood dancan?



The fella that owned the tractor had a plastic tub bolted to it to haul a bit of gear in it .


----------



## Hddnis

dancan said:


> Wouldn't ground clearance be an issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> ....




I've run those a bit in forest settings and ground clearance can be an issue. Kind of depends on what you are trying to do with it. Most of the time it fits between stumps and rocks so it doesn't need to go over them. Often you can push stuff out of the way. Compact track loaders are fast, no other way to put it, they will outwork any tractor in almost every task. So, getting firewood, all around machine for a small logging operation, general farm chores, etc., I would get the CTL. If a fella was making a living logging he would need a skidder to get good productivity and so he could leave slash and not worry as much about stumps. Overall the ground clearance on a CTL is comparable to a small tractor in part because they have a smooth flat bottom that lets them slide over things.


----------



## kimosawboy

Not sure if a Unimog has been thrown into the mix as a firewood tractor, it will do everything a tractor will do and more......


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Not only is ground clearance a problem in the woods, it's the soft spots in muddy tracks that will get you with that problem too... Then those EXPENSIVE rubber tracks take a real beating in the woods!

Then there's pulling the load of logs home after you load them...

I tried a skid steer in the woods, I soon got rid of it and bought a new tractor to replace it.

SR


----------



## rwoods

kimosawboy said:


> Not sure if a Unimog has been thrown into the mix as a firewood tractor, it will do everything a tractor will do and more......




I would love to have a Unimog, but I love my wife more. She wants my deuce and a half (shown in the picture) gone; I can only imagine what she would say if I brought a Mog home.



dancan said:


> Wouldn't ground clearance be an issue ? ... .



Not usually where I cut. As Hddnis said you can push a lot of stuff out of the way.



Sawyer Rob said:


> Not only is ground clearance a problem in the woods, it's the soft spots in muddy tracks that will get you with that problem too... Then those EXPENSIVE rubber tracks take a real beating in the woods!
> 
> Then there's pulling the load of logs home after you load them...
> 
> I tried a skid steer in the woods, I soon got rid of it and bought a new tractor to replace it.
> 
> SR



Track beating, glass and general machine beating would be a major concern for me if I treated like it my little tractor, but I would like to think that if I couldn't clear a path with this $80K machine I wouldn't go. Yes, $80K. It would never pay out for me.

I have to haul over the highways so I can't wagon load like you enjoy.

I have little experience but in my mind anyone who takes a wheeled skid steer in the woods more than once must be acting out of necessity or has perfect, dry, hard flat ground. Other than the $$$ issues, my biggest concern with the tracked skid steer in the woods is severely limited visibility, bouncy ride and how do you get out of the thing if it flips, you're jammed up with yellow jackets (no glass for me) or it quits while you are pushing up your fire pile. 

Never used a compact wheel loader so I don't know about the COG, but I do believe one would be far more useful and safer than any of the three wheeled skid steers we have at the woodlot and might be suitable for the woods with a little work. Also they weighs a lot less than a skid steer so I could use a standard tandem trailer.

Ron


----------



## dancan




----------



## Deleted member 150358

1962 Minneapolis-Moline JetStar with Schwartz loader.
Didn't see any Mo's here so thought I'd add one!



Tire guy will be out with new 14.9-28 6ply Firestones for her thursday morning. She doesn't get worked hard but still wears some mud from the last couple loads brought home as the frost was going out.


----------



## alleyyooper

I have a soft spot for Minnies, would love to have a 445.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My buddy that helps me from time to time has a mini-mo, it was his grandpa's... Mostly he takes it to shows..

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I cleaned and adjusted the tracks on one of my fire wood tractors today,







It's now ready to go!

SR


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Love the crawlers. We had a JD crawler with a loader. Think it was a 420? Been a while basically the same as an M with the up n down 2-cylinder. Was just getting too expensive to maintain so it had to go.

Mo got his new shoes. Hope they last another 40 years or so!


----------



## DSW

Now if only they made truck tires that lasted for 40 years.


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

Our MF B40 with FLT, not ideal but better than loading 300mm logs by hand, very good on fuel; 25 L lasts 2 full days.





Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

40B = Perkins diesel whats not to luv


----------



## rarefish383

sixonetonoffun said:


> Love the crawlers. We had a JD crawler with a loader. Think it was a 420? Been a while basically the same as an M with the up n down 2-cylinder. Was just getting too expensive to maintain so it had to go.
> 
> Mo got his new shoes. Hope they last another 40 years or so!


I had a buddy in high school that used to drive his Moline to school. It was a 60's model and it was pretty big. All I remember is that it was bigger than my JD 2010, Joe.


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

sixonetonoffun said:


> 40B = Perkins diesel whats not to luv


Yes 3 cylinder, same as 165....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

First job my firewood tractor did today, was to unload this walnut a friend brought over,






I'll be milling it for him soon...

Next, I moved an old pine log to my BSM, as I need some stickers,






I went all around it, taking the slabs off, then taking 7/8" boards off and then every three boards or so, I would stand them up and take 7/8" cuts off them,






Until I had the whole log milled into 8' 6" x 7/8" x 7/8" "stickers.






I then stacked the stickers side by side, layer by layer, until I had a nice stack, and put four ratchet straps around the pile to hold all the stickers together. All that was left to do after that, was to measure out two 48" lengths and chainsaw them out, making two bundles of 48" long stickers!






for a total at just over 200.

That's it for today!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've been using my firewood tractor to push out some walnut and pine stumps that needed to be removed.

I cut the tree's earlier for firewood, as they were blown over by a tornado...






My 450 isn't a big dozer, but it does get the job done, it just takes a little longer,






And with a few of the stumps out, I did a bit of "clean up" as I moved on to the next spot,






I will get back out there soon and clean up the last of the firewood...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's my firewood tractor at work, loading this walnut,






on my BSM and then I opened it up,






WOW, pretty nice log, so I took some wide 5/4 flitches off, turning it until I had all the slabs off,






Once I went all the way around, I switched to taking 8/4 boards off and stacking them out of the way,






until I had a total of nine 8/4 boards, 17 inches wide!






NOW, that's what I call some NICE walnut lumber!!

oooooh, and I did get the several 5/4 flitches too!





SR


----------



## johnnyballs

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's my firewood tractor at work, loading this walnut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my BSM and then I opened it up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, pretty nice log, so I took some wide 5/4 flitches off, turning it until I had all the slabs off,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I went all the way around, I switched to taking 8/4 boards off and stacking them out of the way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I had a total of nine 8/4 boards, 17 inches wide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, that's what I call some NICE walnut lumber!!
> 
> oooooh, and I did get the several 5/4 flitches too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


beautiful...nice work...


----------



## texican65

She's not very big or powerful, but it's all I've got to haul rounds or split stuff around the yard, it does come in very handy. 1967 John Deere 110 with Koehler 8hp...thing weighs 600 lbs. it was dead when I got it, I've gone through just about everything, minus a paint job. 

Dow


----------



## J3 Driver

That tractor and cart are on my wish list. They are both built really tough.


----------



## Dirtboy

Horse traded for this last year after my 36 year old Ariens S16H finally gave up the ghost. 4 wheel drive is AWESOME


----------



## Erik B

Dirtboy said:


> Horse traded for this last year after my 36 year old Ariens S16H finally gave up the ghost. 4 wheel drive is AWESOME View attachment 589106


@Dirtboy You can get a lot of neat toys with that model.


----------



## Jere39

Dirtboy said:


> Horse traded for this last year after my 36 year old Ariens S16H finally gave up the ghost. 4 wheel drive is AWESOME View attachment 589106



You're going to love that tractor! Mine is a jack of all trades:


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My "firewood tractor", was moving/delivering loads of "big bales" today, with my NEW PJ trailer... 11 bale loads,






I built this hitch for the 3 point out of "scrap" I found in my steel pile, it makes hooking and unhooking trailers in the field, really fast, and will work nicely for loads of firewood too.






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice hitch.

 Al


----------



## locochainsaw

Sawyer Rob said:


> My "firewood tractor", was moving/delivering loads of "big bales" today, with my NEW PJ trailer... 11 bale loads,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built this hitch for the 3 point out of "scrap" I found in my steel pile, it makes hooking and unhooking trailers in the field, really fast, and will work nicely for loads of firewood too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


What do those bales weigh?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

About 900 each...give or take...

SR


----------



## locochainsaw

Sawyer Rob said:


> About 900 each...give or take...
> 
> SR


That's a pretty heavy little pile!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

locochainsaw said:


> That's a pretty heavy little pile!



With big bales, hay weight starts adding up fast... I managed to deliver the last of it today, here's the last load coming off the field,






SR


----------



## locochainsaw

Sawyer Rob said:


> With big bales, hay weight starts adding up fast... I managed to deliver the last of it today, here's the last load coming off the field,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


----------



## locochainsaw

I can only haul 12 on 30ft


----------



## 711ac

Rob I bet that middle "finger" on your forks come in handy pushing the bale off the forks. We usually stack a double row, double layer and getting (the forks) out from under the bale on the 2nd layer can be tricky.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You are right!

Sometimes the bales don't want to slide off "easily" because you are up so high, you can't tilt the forks down enough. Then I reverse the grapple and it pushes the bale right off...





SR


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

sixonetonoffun said:


> 40B = Perkins diesel whats not to luv


Upgraded to have winch option as well.





Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling

dewaldf.carstens said:


> Upgraded to have winch option as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




Nice setup!! Skidding winches are the cat's meow.


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

Ryan'smilling said:


> Nice setup!! Skidding winches are the cat's meow.


Yes they help an awful lot. 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

What make and model winch did you get ?


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

dancan said:


> What make and model winch did you get ?


Tajfun 55 with the electro control. Quite nice, when I can get my guys to think what they are doing when hooking up trees.

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Husqvarnaman92

Heres my tractor it works great for pulling logs out of the woods








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice WD**

 Al


----------



## dave_dj1

Picked this gem up Sunday. It runs ok as long as you leave the choke out about 3/4 of the way. It is butt ugly but has new tires on the rear. It has 5 coats of poorly applied paint on it. Loader is tight and works well, it's a Ford 3000, 47 hp 3 cyl gas model with select o speed transmission. I even got a full service manual with it. It will be a work in progress. I'm trying to figure out if I want to convert it to quick attach or just get some clip on forks, i store my wood on half pallets so nothing too heavy.
If you click on the pic you can enlarge it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

dave_dj1 said:


> Picked this gem up Sunday. It runs ok as long as you leave the choke out about 3/4 of the way. It is butt ugly but has new tires on the rear. It has 5 coats of poorly applied paint on it. Loader is tight and works well, it's a Ford 3000, 47 hp 3 cyl gas model with select o speed transmission. I even got a full service manual with it. It will be a work in progress. I'm trying to figure out if I want to convert it to quick attach or just get some clip on forks, i store my wood on half pallets so nothing too heavy.
> If you click on the pic you can enlarge it.




Congrats on the new machine. I don't know much about the SOS, but I hope it tastes you well. If I ended up with one, I'd want to read up on the dos and don'ts before working it hard. I know they're slick when they work right and a terrible thing to try to fix. Have fun with it, and be safe.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My "firewood tractor" is still hard at work,






With a load all cut up, I pulled it home,






And drove my splitter into place and started splitting the load,






AND it didn't take too long before I ended up with a nice pile of splits!










SR


----------



## alleyyooper

This years fire wood or a start on a future year?
Good way to put the horse to work.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Al, All of our firewood is cut and dry for this season, I'm cutting for the future now...

SR


----------



## wood4heat

This mornings work. Had the top blow out of a tree last winter and wanted to get it out of the woods before the rain returns and the ground gets soft. It's raining pretty good now, nothing like waiting till the last minute! 

Anyway here is the tree in question. It is still standing for now, I just hauled the top out of the woods so I could make firewood out of it!



4480 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Got the dog supervising:



4828 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Short logs coming out:



4829 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And the days haul. I can cut it into rounds right here and haul them up to the house to stack. The Kubota and Stihl make a solid team! 



4830 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Ryan'smilling

wood4heat said:


> This mornings work. Had the top blow out of a tree last winter and wanted to get it out of the woods before the rain returns and the ground gets soft. It's raining pretty good now, nothing like waiting till the last minute!
> 
> Anyway here is the tree in question. It is still standing for now, I just hauled the top out of the woods so I could make firewood out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 4480 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Got the dog supervising:
> 
> 
> 
> 4828 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Short logs coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> 4829 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> And the days haul. I can cut it into rounds right here and haul them up to the house to stack. The Kubota and Stihl make a solid team!
> 
> 
> 
> 4830 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



I like the short distance to the house, and looking at the size of your place, that should be enough firewood for the next 5 years!


----------



## wood4heat

Ryan'smilling said:


> I like the short distance to the house, and looking at the size of your place, that should be enough firewood for the next 5 years!


You had me scratching my head for a second, then I saw it!


----------



## dancan

Big sky day here today [emoji4]


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I don't usually do things like this, but I was splitting some short elm rounds that got got stacked on a pallet this spring. Figured I'd might as well split them right into a crate, since I had one handy.


----------



## NSMaple1

dancan said:


> Big sky day here today [emoji4]



Yep sure was - the whole weekend was pretty large. Hard to get back into Monday work now, can still hear the woods calling.


----------



## dancan

I remember Trick or Treating in a snowstorm as a kid when we lived in Onslow and now I'm driving down the road at 60 with the windows open and no heat on , T-shirt all weekend ,,, Sure was a nice weekend lol


----------



## Jakers

dancan said:


> I remember Trick or Treating in a snowstorm as a kid when we lived in Onslow and now I'm driving down the road at 60 with the windows open and no heat on , T-shirt all weekend ,,, Sure was a nice weekend lol


a lot can change in 7 days. we have snow in the forecast for Thursday evening and Friday morning


----------



## chucker

Jakers said:


> a lot can change in 7 days. we have snow in the forecast for Thursday evening and Friday morning


? are we really ready for it?


----------



## dave_dj1

chucker said:


> ? are we really ready for it?


I know I am NOT! I have come to enjoy these 70* October days and 50* nights  Bit alas, it will come whether we are ready or not. I can't be too upset as I make a few bucks plowing too


----------



## chucker

dave_dj1 said:


> I know I am NOT! I have come to enjoy these 70* October days and 50* nights  Bit alas, it will come whether we are ready or not. I can't be too upset as I make a few bucks plowing too


got a double nice today... a down the street neighbor wants a cord of 2 year old red oak and a new plow customer all in one shot... so hope its a snowy winter since I don't need to travel to far.


----------



## Jakers

chucker said:


> ? are we really ready for it?


close but never really ready. this cooler weather has brought out my least favorite season... batteries and tires along with other misc vehicle problems. seems every time i start something theres a new problem


----------



## chucker

Jakers said:


> close but never really ready. this cooler weather has brought out my least favorite season... batteries and tires along with other misc vehicle problems. seems every time i start something theres a new problem


mine are, rear exhaust to the muffler, rear anti locking break light stays on, right 4x4 knuckle is snapping/popping, tranny seems to be slow? maybe fluid?? nothing real bad but still don't seem to have time to "Fix Or Repair Daily".... LOL


----------



## Jakers

chucker said:


> mine are, rear exhaust to the muffler, rear anti locking break light stays on, right 4x4 knuckle is snapping/popping, tranny seems to be slow? maybe fluid?? nothing real bad but still don't seem to have time to "Fix Or Repair Daily".... LOLView attachment 608694


oh i have plenty of the "its not completely broken yet" things to fix too. i usually let them go til i get to the "well we knew this was going to give out sooner or later" moment hits


----------



## hayboy

timbrjackrussel said:


> I'm 60 years old, and I think that I am better now than I was when I was born!


My thinking is better than my doing now, I think.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Here's my Kubota setting some of my new firewood racks in place. Thanks to @Sawyer Rob for some design ideas for the racks. Each holds a little less than 40% of a cord. I'm stacking one row of 32" splits about 3' high, and the racks are 6' long. The wood will be used in my syrup cooker, but if I run short of stove lengths, I can run the saw right down the middle and make them 16".


----------



## homemade

Ryan'smilling said:


> Here's my Kubota setting some of my new firewood racks in place.
> View attachment 609607



What size is your ‘bota? I’m looking for something used in the mx series with a fel. Need to be able to load firewood into a 6ton dump trailer or f350 dump truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling

homemade said:


> What size is your ‘bota? I’m looking for something used in the mx series with a fel. Need to be able to load firewood into a 6ton dump trailer or f350 dump truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mine's an MX 4700. It's been a great tractor so far. About 350 hours on the clock since we got it almost 4 years ago. Only thing I wish it had was the telescoping 3 point arms, which came standard on the 5100. Since i bought ours, I have two friends who've bought MXs, one was a 5200, and one 5800. I haven't heard of any buyer's remorse from either of them.


----------



## homemade

Well now talking to a friend about firewood tractors. He has a international 460 utility loader backhoe tractor he is willing to sell me for $1000. I told him I want in a position currently to purchase his tractor ( no place to store it until I start building my house). but I would really consider it. Any advice on these machines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Is it gas or diesel? Does it have a TA? Does the TA still work properly?? What kind of drawbar does it have? 3 point?

A thousand dollars isn't much for a good running 460 that starts/runs good and isn't a heavy leaker...

SR


----------



## Jakers

Sawyer Rob said:


> Is it gas or diesel? Does it have a TA? Does the TA still work properly?? What kind of drawbar does it have? 3 point?
> 
> A thousand dollars isn't much for a good running 460 that starts/runs good and isn't a heavy leaker...
> 
> SR


especially if its a 460 industrial with a loader and backhoe


----------



## Wowzer

homemade said:


> Well now talking to a friend about firewood tractors. He has a international 460 utility loader backhoe tractor he is willing to sell me for $1000. I told him I want in a position currently to purchase his tractor ( no place to store it until I start building my house). but I would really consider it. Any advice on these machines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be jumping all over this. I need an extra hand with firewood duties I would be adding a thumb to that backhoe 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## homemade

He is my current firewood cuttin buddy and we have other tractors to use. I know this thing isn’t going anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseldash

homemade said:


> Well now talking to a friend about firewood tractors. He has a international 460 utility loader backhoe tractor he is willing to sell me for $1000. I told him I want in a position currently to purchase his tractor ( no place to store it until I start building my house). but I would really consider it. Any advice on these machines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



$1,000 for a running tractor is a steal. You could get a bunch of work done with a machine like that.


----------



## homemade

Sawyer Rob said:


> Is it gas or diesel? Does it have a TA? Does the TA still work properly?? What kind of drawbar does it have? 3 point?
> 
> A thousand dollars isn't much for a good running 460 that starts/runs good and isn't a heavy leaker...
> 
> SR


I believe it’s diesel. No Ta. It’s got the 5 speed with reversed transmission. And as far as drawbar and 3 point goes. I didn’t look that closely but it has a backhoe mounted on. I know it has a steering issue from when it was in the shop last. The dealer rebuilt the power steering, but put it back together and miss aligned the steering gears somehow. So it turns really far right but not so far left. 



Jakers said:


> especially if its a 460 industrial with a loader and backhoe



It is a true yellow international 460 with a Wagner front loader and not so sure on the model of the backhoe, but it is bolted on. Not just a 3 point hoe. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Remember this load of ash?







We have had a lot of rain lately so I'm just getting back to the job of splitting it! My helper came over today, so we split it between clouds of "snain" going over and dumping on us... 






On the bigger ones, it's push it through the 4-way and then flip the top piece over, back onto the beam for another go through the 4-way,






and S   N we had the whole load split,






That's a pretty nice pile of splits there, it will be for 2018/19 season...

I didn't keep track of how long it took, because of the rain "delays", and a few other jobs we mixed in during the delays, but when we were working, we really put the wood through the splitter!

SR


----------



## rwoods

Not in the same league as most here, but here are the latest three improvements to my little firewood tractor - a protective screen made from galvanized industrial shelving and a two speed hydraulic winch on my Swiss army knife attachment and a hook to grab the top link of my splitter so I don't have to remove the attachment.




A little paint this season and the first little load this am.



Holding a log in place this afternoon for fellow ASer Brian Thacker (at the saw).




Ron


----------



## dancan

What winch did you use ?


----------



## rwoods

Mile Marker 10,500# and Humvee mount. I have to be careful as my pump is 2500 psi and winch motor is 1500 psi. The motor can handle the flow which is about double a Humvee at 8.5 gpm.

Ron


----------



## avason

wood4heat said:


> This mornings work. Had the top blow out of a tree last winter and wanted to get it out of the woods before the rain returns and the ground gets soft. It's raining pretty good now, nothing like waiting till the last minute!
> 
> Anyway here is the tree in question. It is still standing for now, I just hauled the top out of the woods so I could make firewood out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 4480 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Got the dog supervising:
> 
> 
> 
> 4828 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> Short logs coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> 4829 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> And the days haul. I can cut it into rounds right here and haul them up to the house to stack. The Kubota and Stihl make a solid team!
> 
> 
> 
> 4830 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


Can we get a close up on that 3 point hitch? That seems like a neat set-up. I usually chain a log to the the front bucket to get them out of the woods. Nice pics guys!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My "firewood tractor" was doing double duty today! It was carrying logs to the BSM!

My helper was here today too, BUT today we was working for him, as they were "his" (hard) maple logs.

I only took picts of the first log, and here it is, already loaded on the mills bunks,






It opened up nicely and we got the slabs off it, fairly quickly,






Last time I used my mill, I had adjusted my set works for a spl cut, and of course I forgot to put them back SO, I had to "trim" a little off the last 5/4 board,






Anyway, he got a nice pile of 12" wide boards off that one maple,






AND to keep this firewood related, I ended up with some nice maple slab wood, that will make GREAT firewood!






SR


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ya sure make that look easy!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ya sure make that look easy!


 It is, IF you have the right tools!! lol

SR


----------



## sirbuildalot




----------



## locochainsaw

I went to buy a chainsaw and this is what I ended up with today!


----------



## Jeff Lary

I have been thinning a stand of Sugar Maples out back here. The ground is not yet frozen so when I thin small diameter trees I cut them 8' and take them to my yard this way. When I get ready to saw them up I will use my 3pt Cord Wood saw.


----------



## stratton

Jeff, Your woodlot looks familiar..... I went to unity college back in the 80s. We had 600 acres to play with brings back lasting memories. Luke


----------



## Jeff Lary

I live about 40 miles north west of Unity. I have much more to do in the woodlot this winter, this Sugar bush thinning is almost done. I have made a lot of progress in there. I need to spend a couple more days in there cutting some Poplar and Hemlock.
Next I have an old apple tree that is on it's way out if I don't open up the south side of it some. The tree needs more sun badly I have harvested many Grouse there in my youth but now she is barely holding her own. I need to drop a couple Elms and a bunch of White Cedar. After that I have a Beach grove to begin thinning so I have plenty to do. My wooded property is in a Tree Growth plan and there are certain things I need to harvest and thin to comply with the plan.


----------



## rwoods

Today was a beautiful day here to do a little work on the wood pile. Like my tractor, my new to me splitter is not in the same league as most here but it is plenty fast for a one old man operation. Run the tractor at 1600 to 1700 rpms. Quiet and vibration free. Put splitter on the ground to reduce 3'+ rounds to a manageable size. Then lift splitter to a comfortable standing height to finish the job. 







Found that the splitter makes a good saw buck for small stuff. Will hold a fair size log if balanced. It held the logs that made the little split pile. I doubt it will hold anything of real size by the end like shown here.





Used a little support to hold this loggette in place while I operated the splitter valve.



Just 4 more left to split - from 30" to 42"+.



Ron


----------



## woodfarmer

Sawyer Rob said:


> Remember this load of ash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had a lot of rain lately so I'm just getting back to the job of splitting it! My helper came over today, so we split it between clouds of "snain" going over and dumping on us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bigger ones, it's push it through the 4-way and then flip the top piece over, back onto the beam for another go through the 4-way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and S   N we had the whole load split,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty nice pile of splits there, it will be for 2018/19 season...
> 
> I didn't keep track of how long it took, because of the rain "delays", and a few other jobs we mixed in during the delays, but when we were working, we really put the wood through the splitter!
> 
> SR


What’s the length of piece you can split?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I think 25" is the max this model will split, they do make the same model with a longer beam too...

SR


----------



## RyeThomas

Not sure if I posted here or not. I had a John Deere 3032e (well I still have it but it’s for sale),



Great little basic machine. I found quickly it would do everything I needed but it had a few things I was not a fan of. The combo brake/ diff lock pedal is a pain when you hit the brakes loading a trailer, then turn and try to drive off and tear up the turf only to realize the diff is locked. The lift capacity and height is ok but in reality it can become pretty anemic pretty quick. 
So I have been looking for a long while for a large frame 4000 series with a 460 loader. I almost drove 5-7 hrs one way to get one. Well about 2 weeks ago a 4510 with 460 loader, 6’ Cutter, 6’ rake popped up on Craigslist local and within 2 hours I had been to the bank and was there. I hit a lucky homerun here Gents! Original owner and only 178 hours.



I did have to replace the hood, side panels, fix a fuel leak and give her a full service but my goodness this tractor was a steal and will do far more than I need. She’s a little hard on the turf, got a buddy with a set of R4’s I’m going to switch out (love the ag/r1 tires for traction but goodness they are aggressive).


----------



## RyeThomas

So the next issue is my trailer is too small for my new machine and cutter. It’s funny how a series up but the largest of the next series is so much bigger. Meaning I have a buddy selling a 4310 and I have used it and while heavier and a little more tractor than my 3032 it’s about the same size. My 4510 is much larger than both of them, to the point I need a new trailer. I have a 16’ low pro 14k capacity trailer with easy detach ramps for larger stuff. Well my new machine, loader and cutter comes in at about 22’.
So I went round and round and almost purchased a 20+5 gooseneck deckover, but even the expensive lower deck recessed wheel units were 32-33” high with a steep load angle. I looked for awhile and decided to go with another low pro for loading ease. 
I ordered a Lamar yesterday due to the fact they are at a fair pice but have a lot of things standard others charge as options. So I ordered a 22’, 14k capacity, full width foldable ramps, 3’ Self cleaning dove, sealed modular wiring harness with lifetime leds, 2 speed hd drop jack vs your marine style junk, powder coated. 

It’s similar to this one pictured


----------



## farmer steve

RyeThomas said:


> Not sure if I posted here or not. I had a John Deere 3032e (well I still have it but it’s for sale),
> View attachment 618324
> 
> 
> Great little basic machine. I found quickly it would do everything I needed but it had a few things I was not a fan of. The combo brake/ diff lock pedal is a pain when you hit the brakes loading a trailer, then turn and try to drive off and tear up the turf only to realize the diff is locked. The lift capacity and height is ok but in reality it can become pretty anemic pretty quick.
> So I have been looking for a long while for a large frame 4000 series with a 460 loader. I almost drove 5-7 hrs one way to get one. Well about 2 weeks ago a 4510 with 460 loader, 6’ Cutter, 6’ rake popped up on Craigslist local and within 2 hours I had been to the bank and was there. I hit a lucky homerun here Gents! Original owner and only 178 hours.
> View attachment 618327
> 
> 
> I did have to replace the hood, side panels, fix a fuel leak and give her a full service but my goodness this tractor was a steal and will do far more than I need. She’s a little hard on the turf, got a buddy with a set of R4’s I’m going to switch out (love the ag/r1 tires for traction but goodness they are aggressive).


keep the r-1's. if your on the lawn just do 2 wheel drive. you ever get in the woods with mud/snow you'll love the r-1's.


----------



## artbaldoni

My firewood tractors...the big and the small.


----------



## mesupra

Picked up this little rig today. Old gaftner loader mounted to a homemade trailer. Setup to run off tractor hydralic. Gonna need some hoses etc.


----------



## RyeThomas

farmer steve said:


> keep the r-1's. if your on the lawn just do 2 wheel drive. you ever get in the woods with mud/snow you'll love the r-1's.



I run it in 2 wheel most of the time, with loaded rears and being abou 5k lbs I don’t need the 4x4 often except for the brakes. All the other machines I’ve had have R4 and they are far nicer to the ground. I can’t recall ever losing traction with any of them, but man the r1’s cut like a knife. Lol


----------



## Weesa20

2014 Massey 1736. Step up from my MF GC2300. Currently using 4' box blade for skidding but winch will be added in near future.


----------



## sirbuildalot

RyeThomas said:


> I run it in 2 wheel most of the time, with loaded rears and being abou 5k lbs I don’t need the 4x4 often except for the brakes. All the other machines I’ve had have R4 and they are far nicer to the ground. I can’t recall ever losing traction with any of them, but man the r1’s cut like a knife. Lol




The R-4's are a much tougher tire. They wear better, are more puncture resistant, ride better, aren't as damaging on turf, have a more stabil feel as they are generally wider than R-1's for the same machine. The only real advantages to R-1's in my opinion is they do offer better traction in mud, and the narrower tire generally cuts through snow a bit better.


----------



## saxman

My L3830HST carrying and pulling firewood. I made the trailer from a 1938 Westinghouse portable welder frame/undercarriage. Very handy little trailer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morewood

RyeThomas said:


> So the next issue is my trailer is too small for my new machine and cutter. It’s funny how a series up but the largest of the next series is so much bigger. Meaning I have a buddy selling a 4310 and I have used it and while heavier and a little more tractor than my 3032 it’s about the same size. My 4510 is much larger than both of them, to the point I need a new trailer. I have a 16’ low pro 14k capacity trailer with easy detach ramps for larger stuff. Well my new machine, loader and cutter comes in at about 22’.
> So I went round and round and almost purchased a 20+5 gooseneck deckover, but even the expensive lower deck recessed wheel units were 32-33” high with a steep load angle. I looked for awhile and decided to go with another low pro for loading ease.
> I ordered a Lamar yesterday due to the fact they are at a fair pice but have a lot of things standard others charge as options. So I ordered a 22’, 14k capacity, full width foldable ramps, 3’ Self cleaning dove, sealed modular wiring harness with lifetime leds, 2 speed hd drop jack vs your marine style junk, powder coated.
> 
> It’s similar to this one pictured
> 
> View attachment 618332
> 
> 
> View attachment 618331
> 
> 
> View attachment 618329
> 
> 
> View attachment 618330



Really nice trailer. We have a 22' with a tilt deck. Dad can't pick up ramps even with spring assist. I still dislike having fenders in the way if I'm picking up surplus trailers and such, but I'm not to the point of getting a deck over just yet. What are you doing with the take-off tires?

Shea


----------



## sirbuildalot

Damn it Saxman,

That is one sweet setup! I'm looking to do something similar with a 6.5' x 12' or so running gear. I'm thinking six- 1/3rd cord boxes on the gear at a time. Either the whole gear will have a roof, or each box will.


----------



## RyeThomas

Well I’ll be selling them. They have no time or hours/miles on them. Rears are loaded. It will be a full package wheels and tires. If anyone’s interested PM me. Rye.


----------



## jfriesner

My old Ford 3000 lending a helping hand.


----------



## mark3885

Versatile 276 bidirectional tractor .The seat , steering and dashboard can be turned to drive forward or in reverse. Hydraulic 4 wheel drive , articulated so drive into the woods , hook up your logs , spin the seat around , drive out forward. no 3 pt turns in the woods. I built a rack for the front to carry saws etc. 100 hp cummins turbo , so plenty of power along with heat , air conditioning and stereo. Fully enclosed when snow blowing my 1800 ft driveway with the 8 1/2 ft wide Pronovost blower.


----------



## dancan

Awesome setup there !!!
Welcome aboard , we like pics , lotsa pics lol


----------



## Ryan'smilling

mark3885 said:


> View attachment 618530
> Versatile 276 bidirectional tractor .The seat , steering and dashboard can be turned to drive forward or in reverse. Hydraulic 4 wheel drive , articulated so drive into the woods , hook up your logs , spin the seat around , drive out forward. no 3 pt turns in the woods. I built a rack for the front to carry saws etc. 100 hp cummins turbo , so plenty of power along with heat , air conditioning and stereo. Fully enclosed when snow blowing my 1800 ft driveway with the 8 1/2 ft wide Pronovost blower. View attachment 618534
> View attachment 618535




Very nice setup!! Those bi-directional tractors seem like they'd be perfect for blowing snow or loader work with the loader in the back. They seem to be available pretty cheap too. If I could justify a machine that size and knew someone familiar with them, I'd love to own one. 

Excellent first post, by the way.


----------



## Jakers

hey, a question ive always had with them bi-directional tractors. when spun around going backward, does the steering reverse so the tractor still turns left when you turn the wheel left or do you have to reverse it manually (or mentally remember to steer the other way)?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

They steer normal, either direction...

SR


----------



## Jakers

so they automatically reverse direction the valve functions?


----------



## mark3885

Normal steering because it s articulated , it pivots in the middle , so it can turn in a very tight circle . The only difference from front to back is the throttle is on the opposite side . If you can find one in good shape , they are reasonably priced . I found this in central Ohio , was listed on Craigslist, drove 6 hrs to have a look at it and bought it on the spot. It was well cared for with extensive service records. The blower .I found in Barrie, Ont only a 4 hr drive , needed some work but a solid blower . I live in the lake effect snow country of WNY, so 12 -14 inches is common overnight, with 2-3 ft occasionally. It will throw snow 60 ft at a walking pace.


----------



## sirbuildalot

That is a cool machine. I'd love to see the looks on drivers faces when you emerge near the road with a white plume entering the stratosphere


----------



## mark3885

The valve levers are mounted on the cab side walls . so when turned around the valve would be on the opposite side and in the reverse direction there are foot pedals that control the valves. The loader is normally run with your feet . I don't have a loader for it, i have a ford 555 backhoe, if I come across a loader I will grab it and sell the backhoe.
It is pretty impressive throwing the snow , especially at night. I have LED lights on the front and rear with the work lights mounted low for ground work.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

mark3885 said:


> View attachment 618530
> Versatile 276 bidirectional tractor .The seat , steering and dashboard can be turned to drive forward or in reverse. Hydraulic 4 wheel drive , articulated so drive into the woods , hook up your logs , spin the seat around , drive out forward. no 3 pt turns in the woods. I built a rack for the front to carry saws etc. 100 hp cummins turbo , so plenty of power along with heat , air conditioning and stereo. Fully enclosed when snow blowing my 1800 ft driveway with the 8 1/2 ft wide Pronovost blower. View attachment 618534
> View attachment 618535




If you have pics, they aren't loading up for me.

The farm we are putting in has a Ford 9030, sounds like it's similar to your machine. It's about 100hp according to the farmer (which is pretty darn decent out of a 4 cylinder!)

The seat, steering wheel, etc spins around so it can be used either forward of reverse. I can't remember if the pedals spun around too or if it had 2 sets. Must have some type of swivel on teh hoses in the cab, that was was a leaker, floor about needed to be shoveled out from the goopy oil/dirt mess.

I was eyeballing it the other day thinking it'd make a decent small skidder with a grapple built off the 3 point hitch.


----------



## mark3885

The ford 9030 is the newer version of the 276 , Ford bought versatile in 1988. My 276 is an '85. The 9030 ,is the better machine for loader work. The 276 had weaker axles, so if I never put a loader on it , it will last longer for me. Mine has a few hydraulic leaks , but not bad , with 7000 hrs , its a pretty solid machine .


----------



## dave_dj1

jfriesner said:


> View attachment 618499
> My old Ford 3000 lending a helping hand.


 Nice looking Ford! I have a '65 gas 3000 that looks much worse...lol
Is yours gas or diesel? If gas, how does it start in the cold? Mine won't unless it's around 40 degrees or above.


----------



## jfriesner

dave_dj1 said:


> Nice looking Ford! I have a '65 gas 3000 that looks much worse...lol
> Is yours gas or diesel? If gas, how does it start in the cold? Mine won't unless it's around 40 degrees or above.


Mine is a gasser and i'm not sure the year. I talked the previous home owner of our house to throw it in as part of the sale. From the model numbers I believe its an early 70s model. It starts fantastic in the cold. The day i took the picture was a high of 15F degrees and it didn't hesitate at all. I had to choke it but thats the norm even its its 80F out. The only down fall of running it in the winter is without the boxer grader on the back it doesn't traverse snow/ice well at all.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

jfriesner said:


> Mine is a gasser and i'm not sure the year. I talked the previous home owner of our house to throw it in as part of the sale. From the model numbers I believe its an early 70s model. It starts fantastic in the cold. The day i took the picture was a high of 15F degrees and it didn't hesitate at all. I had to choke it but thats the norm even its its 80F out. The only down fall of running it in the winter is without the boxer grader on the back it doesn't traverse snow/ice well at all.




What size tires are on the rear? Got fluid in them? Tire chains would make a huge difference. You can probably find a used set locally that'll fit. If not, I've got a nice set that might work if you ever get over towards the cities.


----------



## jfriesner

Ryan'smilling said:


> What size tires are on the rear? Got fluid in them? Tire chains would make a huge difference. You can probably find a used set locally that'll fit. If not, I've got a nice set that might work if you ever get over towards the cities.


I will keep you in mind for sure! I'm not sure the size off the top of my head but I am hoping to replace them this summer so size could change, they are severally weather checked and leak over time. They do have fluid in them but with the front loader its still front heavy. For this winter I'm just gonna keep it parked right where it is to help lift one end of the log to keep my saw out of the dirt. In the summer though this things does a lot of work. Dragging logs, grading, dirt work, have a 5'
bush hog for blazing trailer, landscape rake, trenching water lines for garden, etc...The thing runs like a top and all i've ever done is replace all the fluids, spark plugs/wires, and whatever that thing is called that tells the plugs when to fire.


----------



## NSMaple1

mark3885 said:


> The ford 9030 is the newer version of the 276 , Ford bought versatile in 1988. My 276 is an '85. The 9030 ,is the better machine for loader work. The 276 had weaker axles, so if I never put a loader on it , it will last longer for me. Mine has a few hydraulic leaks , but not bad , with 7000 hrs , its a pretty solid machine .



We've got a 1989 Ford 276. Have had it for a long time. It doesn't go that far anymore - we had a bad mid-winter episode with it about 15 years ago where it blew the main drive hydro hose under the cab while blowing out a woods road. It had to stay in the woods for a few days - was no fun getting that fixed under those circumstances. Cut a hole in the floor to get at some things better. I blew another smaller drive hose a couple winters ago but that was in the yard & easy to get at so not much problem with that one. So it's over kill for what it does now. We have put new tires on over the past 2 winters, and one new wheel last winter - a slow past calcium leak rotted the old one away. Solenoid sticks on it once in a while, requires the old Ford solenoid tap to get it to kick in. But they are indeed very handy rigs - I'm pretty surprised that sort of configuration didn't catch on across other brands. I forget how many hours on ours, but not as many as yours. In bad need of a paint job though.


----------



## milkman

Got the tractor out for a few minutes today and brought a load of wood from the wood pile to the porch.
Just back up and lift, load up and drop on porch. Roll around with casters. loaded with free not so good wood, saving the good for cold weather.


----------



## Stlshrk

Kubota L3901 HST 4x4. I must say that I'm in love! It seems to be true when they say that you will wonder how you got along without a front end loader all these years.









Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I like the 3pt bucket.

I have an old hay loader been thinking about putting on like that. Would use it for hauling mini logs for the buzz saw. 

Maybe throw a box on for gas, oil, saws ECT...


----------



## deelgaarddevil

Got me 2 weeks ago an oldtimer to repair for upcomming summer for transportation
Its an IH B414 its a rare one in the netherlands need to fix the brakes and the electrical issues...




















Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A510F met Tapatalk


----------



## avason

milkman said:


> Got the tractor out for a few minutes today and brought a load of wood from the wood pile to the porch.
> Just back up and lift, load up and drop on porch. Roll around with casters. loaded with free not so good wood, saving the good for cold weather.
> 
> View attachment 618885
> View attachment 618886
> View attachment 618887
> View attachment 618888


Am I seeing things or does that tractor have 4 wheels in the rear?  That is sweet!


----------



## milkman

Yes, just had to do it because I hadn't seen it done before.


----------



## avason

Very neat...any universal directions out there? That is really neat. I wonder how my B1550 would do with that setup.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Been skidding out some white oak and a few chunks of a good sized ash tree in my spare time over the last week. 

Oak



Ash


----------



## milkman

avason said:


> Am I seeing things or does that tractor have 4 wheels in the rear?  That is sweet!



An old video of it working.


----------



## dancan

deelgaarddevil said:


> Got me 2 weeks ago an oldtimer to repair for upcomming summer for transportation
> Its an IH B414 its a rare one in the netherlands need to fix the brakes and the electrical issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A510F met Tapatalk


So ,,, when are you going to put up some pics of the Uni ?
I'd class it as a tractor lol


----------



## timbrjackrussel

deelgaarddevil said:


> Got me 2 weeks ago an oldtimer to repair for upcomming summer for transportation
> Its an IH B414 its a rare one in the netherlands need to fix the brakes and the electrical issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A510F met Tapatalk


 Here is it's cousin


----------



## dancan

I got a new choker chaser today


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Looks like this thread needs a bump. I did a job for a friend of mine earlier this week. Hauled the tractor up there on Monday and finished up yesterday afternoon. Dropped about 15 trees, all dead from oak wilt. Cleaned up brush, bucked, split, and stacked all the wood. Probably about 10 cords, but I haven't measured yet. Only got a few pictures, but I'll put them up.







(Extra credit if you can ID the AS member in the photo)




And here is a little video of us splitting yesterday. The guy we're splitting for likes REALLY BIG splits, and could not be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## foxtrot5

All you guys with these awesome machines. Makes me jealous, I don't have enough land or wood to justify buying one but darn if it wouldn't be nice to have.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

Ryan'smilling said:


> Looks like this thread needs a bump. I did a job for a friend of mine earlier this week. Hauled the tractor up there on Monday and finished up yesterday afternoon. Dropped about 15 trees, all dead from oak wilt. Cleaned up brush, bucked, split, and stacked all the wood. Probably about 10 cords, but I haven't measured yet. Only got a few pictures, but I'll put them up.
> 
> View attachment 625033
> 
> 
> View attachment 625034
> View attachment 625035
> 
> (Extra credit if you can ID the AS member in the photo)
> 
> View attachment 625036
> 
> 
> And here is a little video of us splitting yesterday. The guy we're splitting for likes REALLY BIG splits, and could not be persuaded otherwise.



Looks great!! A winch , loader tractor with forks, great splitter and willing workers. That's the way to make firewood.


Ryan'smilling said:


> Looks like this thread needs a bump. I did a job for a friend of mine earlier this week. Hauled the tractor up there on Monday and finished up yesterday afternoon. Dropped about 15 trees, all dead from oak wilt. Cleaned up brush, bucked, split, and stacked all the wood. Probably about 10 cords, but I haven't measured yet. Only got a few pictures, but I'll put them up.
> 
> View attachment 625033
> 
> 
> View attachment 625034
> View attachment 625035
> 
> (Extra credit if you can ID the AS member in the photo)
> 
> View attachment 625036
> 
> 
> And here is a little video of us splitting yesterday. The guy we're splitting for likes REALLY BIG splits, and could not be persuaded otherwise.



Looks great!! A winch , loader tractor with forks, great splitter and willing workers. That's the way to make firewood.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

timbrjackrussel said:


> Looks great!! A winch , loader tractor with forks, great splitter and willing workers. That's the way to make firewood.



Thanks, it's taken me several years to come this far with my arsenal of firewood equipment. I only got the splitter this spring. Thought about one a couple years ago, but decided to split by hand a little longer to save up for something special instead of a box store model. We had a really nice time this week. Got lucky with the weather, especially on Monday and Tuesday. The temps were around 40 both days, compared to a high of 1F tomorrow. Every thing went seamlessly, and nothing broke (well except the only Husky on site, but what can you expect?) so we got to make hay while the sun was shining, so to speak.


----------



## dave_dj1

While I like your set up, I never understood using a 25K piece of equipment to do the job of a 1K piece of equipment. Not to mention the extra wear and tear on the 25K piece. But to each their own. 
You must have an OWB to use those big chunks in.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

dave_dj1 said:


> While I like your set up, I never understood using a 25K piece of equipment to do the job of a 1K piece of equipment. Not to mention the extra wear and tear on the 25K piece. But to each their own.
> You must have an OWB to use those big chunks in.



I totally understand your point. There are absolutely pros and cons to using the tractor to power the splitter. I do want to note though, that I rarely use this tractor which did cost 25k but almost exclusively use a smaller 30hp New Holland that I paid $5500 for. So, that mostly alleviates the concern about putting wear on an expensive machine. I'm only running it on the Kubota in the video so I didn't have to just haul both tractors to the job. For that matter, I could run it on the Ford NAA I just bought for $1200, in which case I'd trade a stationary unit with it's own motor for a splitter that's self propelled. And actually, though I absolutely require tractors for my business (growing vegetables), I don't use them a ton, so putting some hours in them using a splitter isn't an issue. That Kubota is 4 years old and has 370 hours on the clock. I figure it's probably good for them to get run at high idle with a moderate load for a few hours to get everything up to temp and let some water cook out.

For me though, there are a few reasons for the tractor mounted splitter. Price, I saved a lot of money by buying a three point model. It was a stretch for me to buy that model as it was, so adding a couple grand for a motor and axles would have been a deal breaker. Noise, I hate standing next to a screaming air-cooled 4 stroke. Chainsaws don't bother me, but I'd much rather be 10-12' from a diesel than 2' from a lawnmower engineer for hours at a time. The Kubota in the video is a little loud, but that NH just purrs. Lastly, with a big commercial grade splitter like a timber wolf or Wolfe Ridge, it's gotta be hooked up to something to move it around anyway. I don't have a 4x4 truck or a quad, so I'd probably end up with it hitched to a tractor anyway. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they're better, or everyone should have one, just that in my case it works.

Oh, and I'd be remiss if I didn't thank @Sawyer Rob for all his great pictures of his splitter in action which really convinced me to go with a three point splitter.


----------



## sirbuildalot

dave_dj1 said:


> While I like your set up, I never understood using a 25K piece of equipment to do the job of a 1K piece of equipment. Not to mention the extra wear and tear on the 25K piece. But to each their own.
> You must have an OWB to use those big chunks in.


 For the same reason people buy a $40,000 or even $50,000 car or truck to get from point a to point b when a $1,000 car or truck would also get them there. Newer typically means more safety features, better fuel economy, less breakdowns, more comfort features, improved hydraulics and lift capacity in the case of tractors, easier changeout to other implements, etc. Not to mention after 10 years or even 20 years that tractor will hold its resale way better than any car or truck will. That's why!


----------



## sirbuildalot

And where are you finding diesel 4x4 loaders with the ability to quickly change implements, that reliably start every day, and have huge lift capacity for $1,000??? Let me know so I can buy about a dozen!!! If you think something like an 8n will do everything a new similar sized tractor will do, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

sirbuildalot said:


> And where are you finding diesel 4x4 loaders with the ability to quickly change implements, that reliably start every day, and have huge lift capacity for $1,000??? Let me know so I can buy about a dozen!!! If you think something like an 8n will do everything a new similar sized tractor will do, you're sadly mistaken.



No, I'm pretty sure that @dave_dj1 means that a Honda motor on the splitter can run the hydraulic pump for a lot less $$ than a 25k tractor, and he's correct. But, as I mentioned, there's pros and cons to each method. Actually an 8n would be a great power source for something like this if you could lift it. You could probably lift one with a 24" ram, but this one being 36" makes the whole unit really long and heavy.


----------



## sirbuildalot

After re-reading it that does make more sense. My apologies Mr. Dave


----------



## agvg

Put hours on a tractor is what they are made for, a small high RPM engines are very noisy, a 4 cyl diesel on 1000 RPM is much nicer to listen to when splitting wood.

Sent fra min TA-1053 via Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

agvg said:


> ... a 4 cyl diesel on 1000 RPM is much nicer to listen to when splitting wood.
> 
> Sent fra min TA-1053 via Tapatalk



Until this winter, I used various small engine splitters. The lack of noise with a tractor is really great not counting the height flexibility and mobility.

Ron


----------



## rarefish383

My first splitter was a Bliss PTO splitter. It ran off the PTO on its own pump, not the tractor hydraulics. It was recommended to use a tractor of 40HP and it could snip a 10" Oak log in half sideways like a tooth pick. That's the only style 3 point I'd like to have. I ran across one at a sale a couple years ago, but some one cut the end off and extended it to 4' to cut barrel staves. Looked like real sloppy welding so I passed. If I found one in good shape, I'd jump on it, Joe.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ryan'smilling said:


> Oh, and I'd be remiss if I didn't thank @Sawyer Rob for all his great pictures of his splitter in action which really convinced me to go with a three point splitter.


 Yer welcome, Ryan...

One thing I REALLY like about my 3 point splitter is, my wife LOVES to run it! lol






SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yer welcome, Ryan...
> 
> One thing I REALLY like about my 3 point splitter is, my wife LOVES to run it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



That's one down side to the auto-cycle valve; I pretty much wouldn't want anyone else to use it. First there's the safety issue, and secondly, I find it requires regular adjustment. It doesn't really slow down the splitting to adjust it, I just need to spin the relief nuts a fraction of a turn with the pliers I set on the valve, but I imagine my wife wouldn't enjoy learning the nuances of how the valve works. Also, a good friend of mine has a splitter with an auto cycle, and just this fall his helper stopped paying attention and lost a finger. The way I use the auto cycle, I don't think it's much of a safety issue, but I don't want anyone to get hurt on my machinery under any circumstances, so unless I meet someone who really gets it, for now it's something only I can use.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ryan, I was going to put an Auto Cycle Valve (ACV) on my splitter, but I don't do anything without thinking it out, and after weighing all the possibilities, I came to the same conclusion you have about ACV.

I don't loan my splitter out, but I do let different people run it, including my wife. I just can't take the chance that ANYONE might get hurt because of the ACV, as I'm convinced that an ACV raises the danger level a HUGE amount...

I have run my splitter many times, comparing in my mind, whether or not what I'm splitting right then, would make the process go faster with an ACV. The way I split off my wagon, I can't see where an ACV would increase my splitting speed...

My splitter is always right next to my wagon and when I work alone I can pull off a side board and the splits are always right close to where I need them,






IF I work with my wife or a helper, I just pull them off the back and my helper rolls the rounds to where I can reach them.

I never pick anything off the ground to split, so cutting over my wagon and splitting off it, goes pretty fast for me.

SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I see what you're saying. I would get super bored holding the lever for those 32" syrup-cooking rounds, so the ACV is welcome in my operation, but I definitely see the drawbacks also.


----------



## Jim Timber

I used to be in the "save the hours" camp, but I can run my 2.9L tractor all day on a few gallons of diesel when a gas thumper is sucking down way more $$$ in gas to make less flow.

Not tying up the machine is the only reason I still have a gas splitter.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Some of you probably remember this firewood log I skidded out some time ago,







and cut it up over my wagon, into firewood lengths,






It made for some BIG blocks!






Well, we finally got around to rip them with a chainsaw,






into quarters and running them through the 4-way wedge,






They made for a NICE pile of splits!!






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

What you going to do with all the saw dust in the wagon?

Maybe buy a press and make pellets?

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Fire starter and my wife uses it to mulch with...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Figured as much really.

 Al


----------



## homemade

The saw dust goes good in the garden to keep the weeds at bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

homemade said:


> The saw dust goes good in the garden to keep the weeds at bay.


 True, but all the carbon does bind up the nitrogen in the soil, so you have to add some N along with the wood.

I mulch my gardens HEAVY with grass hay, so I really don't need to mulch with the saw dust...although some of it does make it's way into the gardens.

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Works out good to cut the wood in the wagon so you collect the saw dust to use for other things.

In reality you deplete Nitrogen with any type of mulch, different stuff depletes at different rates. That is one reason beans are planted after so many years of corn because beans fix nitrogen in the soil, and the money isn't bad either.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Al, the carbon in the wood needs the N to "rot" but after, it RE-RELEASES it back into the soil, so it's not a total loss.

I use TP (turkey poop) in my gardens for my N source.

Corn after beans is mostly done, because corn is fed heavily and after harvested, there's still plenty of fert. left in the soil to grow beans as they aren't as heavy of a feeder...

Here's how I mulch my gardens, this is the back garden. All that sticks through the mulch is the veggie plants,






DM


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Crowding 50's here today and sunny!

I've been sorting older saw logs, cleaning out the stragglers. lol






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

what Allis/ argo is that one?

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It's an AGCO Allis 5660...

It's been a GREAT tractor.

SR


----------



## RyeThomas

Just picked up my new Lamar trailer, I will get some timber on it next week. My 4510 loads real easy, love the ramps.


----------



## alleyyooper

That 55/60 HP tractor I think is the perfect size unless your doing a thousand acres of corn and another thousand of beans every spring.


 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

When it was almost new, I took it to my (at the time) CIH dealer and had them dino it. It sat on 70hp at full rpm for 15 mins., but being so new, he didn't want to run it WO under load any longer than that.

Then he backed the rpm off to pto speed, and It sat on 60 pto hp for one full hour... Not too shabby at all, they were impressed and told me so several times.

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I know a guy with a Ford 7000 that gets 90 HP out of it. He just turns the pump up for when he is chopping corn and needs to haul the loaded wagons thru thre mud.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Mines completely stock, although they did make the same engine turboed... A friend of mine has one...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I used my "firewood tractor" today, at the mill site, to load the above pictured log on my BSM,






It made some nice lumber,






Then I loaded this maple,






It also made some NICE lumber,






180 bd. ft. in all,






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice lumber. Another deer blind?

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The pine will probably end up being a shelf unit and the maple was a customers log...

SR


----------



## Dustyw

Just bought this Italian made tractor. It needs a little love, but eventually I think it will work good in the woods as long as I don’t have to buy to many parts for it!


----------



## avason

Dustyw said:


> View attachment 628881
> Just bought this Italian made tractor. It needs a little love, but eventually I think it will work good in the woods as long as I don’t have to buy to many parts for it!


That looks like it has some pulling power.


----------



## Weesa20

Dustyw said:


> View attachment 628881
> Just bought this Italian made tractor. It needs a little love, but eventually I think it will work good in the woods as long as I don’t have to buy to many parts for it!



That thing is sweet! Gonna pull some wood I think.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Dustyw said:


> View attachment 628881
> Just bought this Italian made tractor. It needs a little love, but eventually I think it will work good in the woods as long as I don’t have to buy to many parts for it!


 Some models of those have hollow "up side down" U frames and won't take a lot of abuse, you may want to check that out so you don't break it in half as I've seen picts of two of them broken.

I've always passed on buying them, because the couple I looked at, didn't have live power...

They do look neat though...

SR


----------



## dave_dj1

Cool looking tractor. What is it exactly? I have always wanted a Pusquali but they are non existent around these parts.
I wonder if Tractordata has any info on it? 
Enjoy, looks like you've got yourself a helper there too


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

I am very happy with the Ford 6600. This is what we achieved last week hauling logs out for 1/2 the day, and splitting the other half. Temperatures was between 36 an 42 degrees C, not very comfortable, but it means that split wood is well below 18% in just 4 weeks.















Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Dustyw said:


> View attachment 628881
> Just bought this Italian made tractor. It needs a little love, but eventually I think it will work good in the woods as long as I don’t have to buy to many parts for it!


Is a cool looking old tractor, Joe.


Sawyer Rob said:


> Some models of those have hollow "up side down" U frames and won't take a lot of abuse, you may want to check that out so you don't break it in half as I've seen picts of two of them broken.
> 
> I've always passed on buying them, because the couple I looked at, didn't have live power...
> 
> They do look neat though...
> 
> SR


Rob, is the frame something you could box to heavy up, or too much work for too little result? It's cool enough that if I found one running I'd bring it home, now that I know what to look for. Or, maybe I should just stick to my old Massey's, Joe.


----------



## Weesa20

rarefish383 said:


> Is a cool looking old tractor, Joe.
> 
> Rob, is the frame something you could box to heavy up, or too much work for too little result? It's cool enough that if I found one running I'd bring it home, now that I know what to look for. Or, maybe I should just stick to my old Massey's, Joe.



Modifying a tractor from without input from an engineer seems a little dangerous. I especially wouldn't take input from rarefish. He seems to have difficulty understanding how a longer lever arm can apply more torque with the same force applied. Pretty simple concept- just compare the twisting effort needed with a 4' peavey vs a 6' peavey. Oh, and he says he can't remember stuff


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Weesa20 said:


> Modifying a tractor from without input from an engineer seems a little dangerous. I especially wouldn't take input from rarefish. He seems to have difficulty understanding how a longer lever arm can apply more torque with the same force applied. Pretty simple concept- just compare the twisting effort needed with a 4' peavey vs a 6' peavey. Oh, and he says he can't remember stuff



Hey, whoa whoa whoa, you guys can do whatever you want in your other thread, but keep this junk out of the tractor thread


----------



## Weesa20

Other thread got locked down. Moving it over here...


----------



## JeffHK454

Dustyw said:


> View attachment 628881
> Just bought this Italian made tractor. It needs a little love, but eventually I think it will work good in the woods as long as I don’t have to buy to many parts for it!


Is this thing articulating ?


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan'smilling said:


> Hey, whoa whoa whoa, you guys can do whatever you want in your other thread, but keep this junk out of the tractor thread


you tell 'em Ryan.


----------



## farmer steve

Weesa20 said:


> Modifying a tractor from without input from an engineer seems a little dangerous. I especially wouldn't take input from rarefish. He seems to have difficulty understanding how a longer lever arm can apply more torque with the same force applied. Pretty simple concept- just compare the twisting effort needed with a 4' peavey vs a 6' peavey. Oh, and he says he can't remember stuff





Weesa20 said:


> Other thread got locked down. Moving it over here...


give it a break dude. nobody want to hear your BS. if they did your other thread wouldn't have got locked. sorry tractor guys had to do it. some pics of the New Holland TC 55 DA haulin some wood in the rock bucket a few weeks ago. 4 buckets make about a 1/2 cord.


----------



## Weesa20

farmer steve said:


> give it a break dude. nobody want to hear your BS. if they did your other thread wouldn't have got locked. sorry tractor guys had to do it. some pics of the New Holland TC 55 DA haulin some wood in the rock bucket a few weeks ago. 4 buckets make about a 1/2 cord.View attachment 629105
> View attachment 629107



Give what a break? It was pretty clear I was joking! Relax.


----------



## avason

farmer steve said:


> give it a break dude. nobody want to hear your BS. if they did your other thread wouldn't have got locked. sorry tractor guys had to do it. some pics of the New Holland TC 55 DA haulin some wood in the rock bucket a few weeks ago. 4 buckets make about a 1/2 cord.View attachment 629105
> View attachment 629107


That tractor looks pretty sick. I’ve always like the way those New Holland’s looked. I looked up the specs...55 ponies?? 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I think a big part of the problem is, the frames are some kind of cast and just don't take much abuse from twisting ect...

SR


----------



## Dustyw

JeffHK454 said:


> Is this thing articulating ?


No but it’s 4 wheel steering turns pretty darn sharp


----------



## JeffHK454

Dustyw said:


> No but it’s 4 wheel steering turns pretty darn sharp


Cool, I dig your funky tractors and skidders.


----------



## Dustyw

JeffHK454 said:


> Cool, I dig your funky tractors and skidders.


Ya i like all the weird stuff. It’s like a museum at my place.


----------



## RyeThomas

Hauled a little firewood today. I have some HD stake pocket poles on order, that will ease my mind a bit. Really happy with my set up.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Picked this little guy up today. 2325#, cat 1 three point hitch rated at 1575# 24" back, 25 hp, only 2wd, but the rears lock. Nice selection of gears. Canopy mounted on ROPS. Price was right at $1,800.












My brother has a set of 4 link chains that will fit right on the 13.6-16's. Should be a nice little wood puller. Time to try out the Norwood Loghog


----------



## Ryan'smilling

sirbuildalot said:


> Picked this little guy up today. 2325#, cat 1 three point hitch rated at 1575# 24" back, 25 hp, only 2wd, but the rears lock. Nice selection of gears. Canopy mounted on ROPS. Price was right at $1,800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has a set of 4 link chains that will fit right on the 13.6-16's. Should be a nice little wood puller. Time to try out the Norwood Loghog



Very nice. With some chains and some weights on the front that'll make a nice little rig.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Here is my little New Holland working up some 32" softwood for my syrup cooker. Hopefully it'll be for next year, but it was piled in logs for about a year, so if I get desperate it'll burn fine this spring.


----------



## Hoosk

Nice little run of blue tractors, I think I’m due for an updated pic of my classic detroit iron.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Ryan'smilling said:


> Very nice. With some chains and some weights on the front that'll make a nice little rig.



My brother has a 1600 with 3 suitcase weights on the front. I think they weigh 100 lbs total. I tried to find some on eBay and craigslist. I may just make my own weight.


----------



## avason

I worked my little tractor today. I am more and more impressed with what it can do. This was a huge mess for me today. It was almost fruitless but a did manage to get some split. I’m not really sure of the wood. It is definitely a soft wood. It seemed pretty heavy but when split is was lighter than pine. Either way the owb will eat it.


----------



## Weesa20

Been working my little guy some too:

done about 10 stumps around the yard since I got it. Been working great.

What's left of a 48" red oak stump cut about a year ago.


Looking at their chipper next.

W


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I cut/skidded out some Aspen today,







Straight sections will be milled into "stickers" and the rest will be cut into firewood for my shop...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

So, I cut 5 of these out of those Aspen,






and loaded two of them on the BSM and started milling "flitches",






Once I had them all milled into flitches, I turned the flitches on edge, and got started milling out the stickers,






And I ended up with over 200 of them,






Not too bad, making something "useful" out of something folks keep saying is "junk wood"!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

As a kid growing up I carryed many a load of pople fire wood in the house for mom's wood burning cook stove. Was as good as any thing else for the big old warm morning pot belly stove too.

Made a lot of grain bins and other thiungs inside buildings too as it was good stuff if kept dry for building.


 Al


----------



## sbhooper

Pic fail. Dammit!


----------



## avason

sbhooper said:


> Pic fail. Dammit!


I have to tell you that I had some major uploading issues because of an issue with my internet. I was getting .18 mps upload speeds. It took over 4 minutes for 1 photo. I called the tech and he took out boosters that I had in the basement and installed regular splitters. My WiFi speed is now over 100mps download and 15 mps upload. You’ll be seeing more pics on my end.


----------



## sbhooper

Let’s try this again!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Resize to 70% and they will be more friendly.

Love the JD!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My helper came over today, to help me cut out/up a huge oak that had blown over, some time ago...

The limbs were so high in the air, we used an apple box on my forks to cut out of,






With all the limbs cut off it, I started skidding them out,






And then, I raised the limbs/trunk pieces over my wagon or set them into the wagon, and we cut them to firewood length,






And S   N we had a pretty good load at a little over 2 cords,






My 562xp did good today,






We also used a 350, and a 550xp when limbing and a 268xp/24" bar on the bigger stuff along with the 562xp. 

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Sawyer rob switch to imgur.com or postimage.com for your pictures. both free 3d party shareing sites.

Imgure picture.







postimage picture.






 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Thanks Al,

Looks like you have a shiny NEW tractor!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Ya back in Oct. Wish I had gotten the Allis I had been dealing with the dealer over.







The bota is so narrow scares the crap out of me a bunch.
What I was looking for was a diesel tractor with a front loader with hrydrlic dump bucket.

Banker did not want to release the funds for a used tractor but would for a new one about $12,000 more dollars.

Every one assumes what scares me is having no ballast on the rear. Really it is the stability of it. I had a load of seasoned Ash in the bucket about 3 feet off the ground and ran over a chunk of frozen snow and was on 3 wheels till I dropped the bucket.
Rear wheel spread is a measly 55 inches in the rear.
I was able to widen it out to 63 inches recently during some nice weather but have not tested it yet.

*Any way this morning your pictures came up that you had to pay a fee to 3d party post them like Photo bucket. that is why I told you about postimages and imguer.*

As for ballest on the rear, normal weel weights for Massey Harris, IH, Olivers I have about 12,000 pounds worth will not fit the deep dish wheel of the bota.

They want $1,000 for a measly 500 pounds of weights that will fit the botas deep dish wheels.
Thought about getting lifting weights and adapting them. Ya right they are going for nearly a dollar a pound. 

So far I have added a cast center Massey 44 about 385 pounds to use when I don't need the 3 pt.




I put 4 Massey suit case weights on the back blade, their about 65 pounds each.

One time I really wish I would have told the banker **ll no I want a real tractor.

 Al


----------



## Ryan'smilling

alleyyooper said:


> Ya back in Oct. Wish I had gotten the Allis I had been dealing with the dealer over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bota is so narrow scares the crap out of me a bunch.
> What I was looking for was a diesel tractor with a front loader with hrydrlic dump bucket.
> 
> Banker did not want to release the funds for a used tractor but would for a new one about $12,000 more dollars.
> 
> Every one assumes what scares me is having no ballast on the rear. Really it is the stability of it. I had a load of seasoned Ash in the bucket about 3 feet off the ground and ran over a chunk of frozen snow and was on 3 wheels till I dropped the bucket.
> Rear wheel spread is a measly 55 inches in the rear.
> I was able to widen it out to 63 inches recently during some nice weather but have not tested it yet.
> 
> *Any way this morning your pictures came up that you had to pay a fee to 3d party post them like Photo bucket. that is why I told you about postimages and imguer.*
> 
> As for ballest on the rear, normal weel weights for Massey Harris, IH, Olivers I have about 12,000 pounds worth will not fit the deep dish wheel of the bota.
> 
> They want $1,000 for a measly 500 pounds of weights that will fit the botas deep dish wheels.
> Thought about getting lifting weights and adapting them. Ya right they are going for nearly a dollar a pound.
> 
> So far I have added a cast center Massey 44 about 385 pounds to use when I don't need the 3 pt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put 4 Massey suit case weights on the back blade, their about 65 pounds each.
> 
> One time I really wish I would have told the banker **ll no I want a real tractor.
> 
> Al




Sorry to hear you're not liking the Kubota Al. I bet you will notice a big improvement with the wheels spaced out. I assume you have fluid in the rears, but if not, that's a must in my opinion. You can also get spacers for the rears if you want to take them further out.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I have a 3 point weight box with cement in it, you interested in it?? I'm not exactly sure what it weighs ??, but it should help your Kubota stay on the ground...

SR


----------



## sirbuildalot

The nice things about your Kubota over the Allis are tighter turning radius, power steering, better on fuel, easier on the turf, gets in smaller spaces, 4wd, takes up less space in a building.

My 45 hp Kioti weighs over 7,000# ballasted, my 25 hp Ford has no ballast in the tires and weighs about 2300#, my little Case/Ingersoll Hy-wheelers weigh 800# empty. All of them excel at different tasks. If your hell bent on a bigger tractor, I'd negotiate a deal on a used tractor and keep the Kubota.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

IF you are use to a "farm" tractor, it can be hard to get use to switching to a tinker toy tractor...

IF I could only have one tractor, it would be a FARM tractor, even if it was a small farm tractor...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

The rear tires are filled with Beet Juice AKA Rim Guard.

Wheel spacers cost from $250.00 and up for the L series.

Thanks for the offer of an weight box. Think I will pass as I want to get a 3 PT carry all or make one.






Hang a couple IH H & M flat wheel weights on it so there is always so weight even when not loaded down with wood.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

1954 Massey Harris Pacer great little woods tractor, gets around in tight spaces and the 16 HP engine sips gasoline. Problem No front loader with hrydrlic dump.





1951 Massey Harris 44 single front wheel. Great pulling tractor and with the single front wheel it can turn inside the botas circle. Again the problem npo front loader let alone a hrydrlic dump[ bucket.
Pulls from 4500 to 8000 and can hold its own in stock classes.






1961 Allis D17 nice tractor in the woods with power steering has a light duty Kelly loader, cost $687.42 in 1961 when the tractor was bought.
I really like this tractor despite I have not made a 3pt hitch for it yet and the loader is light duty with rod trip and spring back bucket. Best way to unload the bucket is drop it on the ground hold the trip rod and start to lift, never allow the bucket to clear the ground till the load is dumped. Once dumped back up as you lower the bucket.





1965 Ford 5000 gas. No loader on this one and is a gas hog, the holley carb really sends it ther the engine.
Isn't much how ever you hook to it can't pull. gets around in my woods most places just fine and has power steering.
But it has to be sold once I replace the seals in the power steering pump.
It also does not have a front loader.






Yes I do own these and about 20 more to boot 95 % Massey Harris from 1938 101 to 1957 555.


 Al


----------



## dave_dj1

Bought this little gem today but I don't think it's going to stick around long.
Ideally I would like 25-35 hp


----------



## alleyyooper

Well it is a Bota, R1 ag tires and a after market loader but which model?
Looks nice enough.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Well it is a Bota, R1 ag tires and a after market loader but which model?
Looks nice enough.

 Al


----------



## avason

dave_dj1 said:


> Bought this little gem today but I don't think it's going to stick around long.
> Ideally I would like 25-35 hp


Almost looks identical to my B1550. 
My thoughts exactly. I would love around 25-35. More power and small enough to get in and out through the woods. I think An L3450 would be ideal.


----------



## dave_dj1

Sorry, my bad, it is in fact a B1550 with a woods doall loader. Runs great.
Avason, how are your hydraulics as far as speed in the loader, this one is a bit on the slow side unless you rev it up a bit. It has quick connects for the loader so I wonder if one of them is not working properly?


----------



## avason

Same as mine...hydraulics are a little slow until I rev it. I’ve never done a hydraulic change on it. I’m going to do one in the next month. Give it a chance...it is a real work horse. Like I posted before I’m amazed at what that little thing can accomplish. Is yours a hydrostatic? I need to get some new rear tires on mine because most the fluid leaked out. Those suckers are pretty expensive. This is the best deal I’ve found so far. $171 a pop shipped is not bad.

https://jet.com/product/Carlisle-R-...Not-Included/da9a2b0d3f374bf9abc6d4615697afc6


----------



## dave_dj1

No it's a gear tractor, which I'm fine with.
The fluid in this one looks brand new.
They had just repaired the rear brakes so that may have something to do with it. When I first looked at it they told me the brakes were bad, but then he said, I guess the shop fixed them.


----------



## Hddnis

That little Kubota will move mountains, slowly, one little bucketful at a time. I've got a lot of respect for them, great for maintaining a few acres of land, landscaping large yards, just a really good overall chore helper. I like to think of them as a ride on wheelbarrow that will do the lifting for you.

For production type work they have been replaced by small track loaders and skid steers, that helps keep the prices reasonable for somebody that needs the features of a tractor.


----------



## Richard_

dave_dj1 said:


> Bought this little gem today but I don't think it's going to stick around long.
> Ideally I would like 25-35 hp


That’s about what I’m looking for , what did that cost ? if you don’t mind


----------



## captjack

Put some new cleats on the old girl today - expensive day for sure. When we pumped the calcium out it only had about 40 gal in each tire. They hold 80 gal per tire at 3/4 full. She is a heavy girl now. put washer fluid back in - that calcium is nasty stuff. Its a first gen 5000 series so it is heavier than the newer ones with all the plastic stuff. with out the loader she is a little over 5k lbs 1300lbs of fluid in tires and a loader she has to be in the 7k to 8k lbs range now.


----------



## dave_dj1

Nothing like a new pair of sneakers  
That looks like a real workhorse for sure.


----------



## dave_dj1

Richard I sent you a message.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, it's time to split this load,






So, my helper came over and as my wife wanted to help too, SHE decided she wanted to stack the splits into the boxes, and who am I to argue?? So we got everything ready and got started,






So, we got the smaller pieces out of the way,






but some of those big boys needed to be ripped before we put them on the splitter, so I took my old 268xp along for that chore,






and as my tractor has it's exhaust out the back, I put a piece of "flex" over the tail pipe to re-direct the exhaust away from us,






anyway, we ended up with four boxes of splits, so right at two cords...

SO, S   N we will be off to get the next tree!

SR


----------



## avason

That 268 looks like a monster in that pic!! 
Great work!


----------



## dave_dj1

dave_dj1 said:


> Bought this little gem today but I don't think it's going to stick around long.
> Ideally I would like 25-35 hp


Well this little guy found a new home yesterday  I'm going to miss it  I am going to look at a Kubota 2850 today, it has turf tires which I'm not a fan of so if we can come to terms I'll be bringing it home. I travel with a trailer so they know I am serious )


----------



## avason

Did you have it on loan or trial or something? Did you try it out and then decide to trade it in? Just curious. I'm actively looking into selling mine and upgrading too. It won't happen for a while though.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

avason said:


> That 268 looks like a monster in that pic!!
> Great work!


 We were about 3/4 done splitting the big ones, when a couple screws fell out of the recoil starter side of the saw, and do you think we could find them in all that sawdust??

SO, we finished up with my 562xp,







I NEVER go to the woods with only one saw! lol

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I bought a metal decetor recently to mess with. Lost a grab hook off a chain back in the woods a couple years ago and serched for it some. found a screw the about the size of the recal screws in my Jred. A bit to big however, but did find it and it is a allen wwrench type.

So ask a friend whit a metal detector.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Hi Al, I do have a metal detector, but the trailer bed is also metal and I'd rather go buy two screws than move all that sawdust and check it. lol I generally drive out to a town during the week anyway, so add getting those screws to the list...

I have some pine to skid out tomorrow, we'll see how that goes!

SR


----------



## Hoosk

Cut a few blocks out of this oak that had a pretty grain and were solid throughout, so thought I might see how they turn out as boards. I have about (5) 8’ that are around 24”.


----------



## Hoosk

Taking two to see how they turn out....been down for a while but nicely propped off the ground. There were carpenter ants closer to the crown but closer to the stump seems good.


----------



## dave_dj1

Sawyer Rob said:


> We were about 3/4 done splitting the big ones, when a couple screws fell out of the recoil starter side of the saw, and do you think we could find them in all that sawdust??
> 
> SO, we finished up with my 562xp,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER go to the woods with only one saw! lol
> 
> SR


Magnet?
That's a nice looking saw!


----------



## dave_dj1

avason said:


> Did you have it on loan or trial or something? Did you try it out and then decide to trade it in? Just curious. I'm actively looking into selling mine and upgrading too. It won't happen for a while though.


No, I bought it and decided I would like a bit bigger tractor and figured I could make some $$$ so off she went to a new home!
I only bought it Thursday


----------



## dave_dj1

So I went and looked at the Kubota 2850 today, aaannnnnd It followed me home 




It has a third valve with a hydraulic top link, I may use it for a while and see how it does with the turf tires. I have some chains and maybe some R4's will be in order.
It's a shuttle shift, high low range 4x4, loader, 4 speeds in each range. I'm gonna love the hydraulic top link. Now I have to cut the PTO shaft down and test the winch  then get some firewood out.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dave_dj1 said:


> Magnet?
> That's a nice looking saw!


 A magnet isn't a bad idea, and if I didn't have extra saws around here, I'd probably still be out there looking for those screws...





I'm liking the 562xp more and more as I use it... I also have it's cousin a Jonsered 2260, that EVERYONE who uses it loves it!






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Here you go. think there is a store in GR.

https://www.harborfreight.com/retrieving-magnet-250-lb-pull-36905.html


 Al


----------



## macattack_ga

Hitch on carry all works ok w/ smaller trailers.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> A magnet isn't a bad idea, and if I didn't have extra saws around here, I'd probably still be out there looking for those screws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the 562xp more and more as I use it... I also have it's cousin a Jonsered 2260, that EVERYONE who uses it loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Your making me want to fix my 562 Rob .
Looks good out there, great weather the last week with all the blue sky days.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Fix it and bring it over... I have a big oak out back that you can try it out on! lol

SR


----------



## GVS

chipper1 said:


> Your making me want to fix my 562 Rob .
> Looks good out there, great weather the last week with all the blue sky days.





Sawyer Rob said:


> A magnet isn't a bad idea, and if I didn't have extra saws around here, I'd probably still be out there looking for those screws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the 562xp more and more as I use it... I also have it's cousin a Jonsered 2260, that EVERYONE who uses it loves it!
> 
> 
> I've heard that the JRED brand is going away.True or false?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Mostly true... I think they will keep selling "some" models, but mostly it's going away...

It's nothing but a re-badged Husky anyway, so it's really not a big deal.

SR


----------



## chipper1

GVS said:


> I've heard that the JRED brand is going away.True or false?


Yes, but.
They are now distributed as redmax saws so they will still be available .
https://www.redmax.com/us/products/chainsaws/
There's a mail in rebate right now too .
https://www.redmax.com/us/chainsaws-rebate/


Sawyer Rob said:


> Mostly true... I think they will keep selling "some" models, but mostly it's going away...
> 
> It's nothing but a re-badged Husky anyway, so it's really not a big deal.
> 
> SR


Same answer sort of, yes and no .
The jreds are basically the same but they have a handlebar that is straight crossed and a different angle on the handlebar.
Another difference many guys like is the angle the recoil handle comes out of the recoil housing.
You know I like saws in general, just hand me one with a sharp chain.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I bought the two missing screws for the recoil starter on my 268xp and put them on, so it was ready for business today...

My helper came over today and we cut out another tornado damaged oak and I got started skidding it out,






With all the limbs off it, I got both halves skid out,






And, after cutting the halves into quarters, I lifted them over my wagon with my tractor and the 268 did it's magic, and S   N we had a nice amount in the wagon,






Judging from amount in there, I'd say it's about one cord...

It was short day, but we both had other things to do today, that we needed to get done...

SR


----------



## Willy Firewood

This is my “firewood tractor” and also a great everything else tractor. My wife named this tractor “Brute Jr.” because we have a larger tractor that we call “The Brute”.

This tractor has tremendous power to weight ratio. It is great on fuel. 4wd. Rear differential lock. Foot throttle. R4 tires. Rears filled with beet juice. Balanced front to back very well no matter what I am doing. The only minor concern is no convenient location to mount a tool box.

It is a New Holland 1520 with a NH 110 loader with a bunch of options. Attached you can see the Wallenstein FX85 skidding winch. This is a tremendously well balanced rig. The skidding winch has 165’ of cable and I have a 100’ extension. I also use a couple snatch blocks and some other assorted rigging. This tractor and winch combo pulls enormous logs with ease. 

I love everything about this tractor! 

I also use the skidding winch on the big tractor with great results.

Best wishes.


----------



## square1

Willy Firewood said:


> The only minor concern is no convenient location to mount a tool box.


Two possible locations are the top of the fender(s) and a cross member between the FEL arms just above the bucket. The 2nd location the box needs a good latch and be certain the FEL has full range of motion without interference.


----------



## rwoods

Mount a brace on rear light brackets and mount box to brace above the SMV sign. Ron


----------



## alleyyooper

I removed that joke Kubota called a tool box, many call a pencil box and installed this one.





Enough gab with the seat full back between the box.





Latches are close with the ROPS folded but still clears and if I planed on having the ROPS folded a lot I would install a bit of cable on the latches to pull on.





I install a pair of hooks, handy places to hang 3pt. pins when changeing equipment before the quick hitch. Also hang the 3pt. draw bar there temporary.





I put two 15 foot 3/8 log chains in there, 4 splitting wedges, scrench, other wrenches I might need to make a repair, Extra pair of leather gloves and some nylon ones with thinsulate Pair of channel locks and two pair of medium sized vice grips.

I did Have to remove the SMV sign and place it else where.

Carry the Echo CS 400 on the left side of the FLM, the Polan 2150 on the right side of the FLM both my limbing saws.








The J red 2159 slides into the ROPS mount I made on the left side and one of the Huskys slides in the (not shown) right side mount.






Going to make some plugs for the FLM to hold the logging chains in come summer. Those big holes are begging to hold/store some thing.






 Al


----------



## Willy Firewood

Thank you for the nice comments about my tractor. It is a privilege to use such a nice tool and it functions as a system with the various implements that I use.

Recently I removed 2 trees that blew down in a natural forest park area on a steep hillside for a customer. I don’t do logging or timber cutting, I do specialty recreational land management. The tractor and skidding winch, along with a little help from me made it look easy. The customer was tremendously impressed.

There is not enough functional space without interfering with something on the front end loader or behind the seat to mount a tool box. I think the only option is to mount a tool box on each fender. 

Best wishes.


----------



## alleyyooper

I think you could mount a cross brace on the ROPS, then a tool box to that.

 Al


----------



## hseII

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yer welcome, Ryan...
> 
> One thing I REALLY like about my 3 point splitter is, my wife LOVES to run it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



When you get time, please share pictures & dimensions on your splitter.

Thank You.


----------



## hseII

Sawyer Rob said:


> So, I cut 5 of these out of those Aspen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and loaded two of them on the BSM and started milling "flitches",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I had them all milled into flitches, I turned the flitches on edge, and got started milling out the stickers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I ended up with over 200 of them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, making something "useful" out of something folks keep saying is "junk wood"!
> 
> SR



We use our Poplar & pine slabs for that exact thing.


----------



## hseII

Weesa20 said:


> Been working my little guy some too:View attachment 633754
> View attachment 633755
> done about 10 stumps around the yard since I got it. Been working great.
> 
> What's left of a 48" red oak stump cut about a year ago.View attachment 633756
> 
> 
> Looking at their chipper next.
> 
> W



What kind of teeth?


----------



## hseII

alleyyooper said:


> I bought a metal decetor recently to mess with. Lost a grab hook off a chain back in the woods a couple years ago and serched for it some. found a screw the about the size of the recal screws in my Jred. A bit to big however, but did find it and it is a allen wwrench type.
> 
> So ask a friend whit a metal detector.
> 
> Al





Sawyer Rob said:


> Hi Al, I do have a metal detector, but the trailer bed is also metal and I'd rather go buy two screws than move all that sawdust and check it. lol I generally drive out to a town during the week anyway, so add getting those screws to the list...
> 
> I have some pine to skid out tomorrow, we'll see how that goes!
> 
> SR



Magnet on a stick!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Perform...BEgJnffD_BwE&dclid=CNrPq8TT5dkCFVcRgQodFvoIYQ

When my father built our chicken houses, it was my job to go behind the crews with a big magnet & pick up all loose nails. Being a 7 year old, it was a solid job.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

hseII said:


> When you get time, please share pictures & dimensions on your splitter.
> Thank You.


 It's a Timberwolf TW3HD, I'm sure you can get lots of info on it from their web site...

It's been one hell of a splitter for us!





















SR


----------



## avason

@alleyyooper 
What model and how many H.P.?


----------



## Willy Firewood

This is my other firewood tractor, and everything else tractor, the day it was delivered. That was an exciting day for sure! Here it is naked - without a loader. New Holland Workmaster 70 Turbocharged . 4wd. Synchronized shuttle shift transmission. Rear tires loaded with beet juice. Hydraulic remotes front and rear. Full digital instrumentation. LED area and work lights. It even has a horn! 
Best wishes


----------



## Willy Firewood

Al, I like your idea. It just won’t work for me because of the angle of the safety cage on my skidding winch. I tried using the upper and lower holes for the 3 point arms, and the upper and lower mount on the tractor bracket for the top link and while all of those do change the geometry, the cage still comes in too closely for your idea to work. Thank you for the idea.

So, I think the tool boxes on the fenders will work and they will double as arm rests. Now looking for a pair of diamond plate aluminum boxes that will fit and be a bit oversize.

Thank you to everyone for your comments and for liking my tractors. Getting those two tractors was a HUGE life changing event for me. My previous two tractors were O L D and W O R N O U T! They looked so sad and just pathetically worn out. I could not in good conscience sell them to a private person. I traded them both in on the big tractor and told the dealer everything I could possibly think of that has ever gone wrong. Actually, they were really very trouble free, just worn out and old. It is amazing how long a tractor will last if you take good care of it, treat it right, let it warm up, and it is a Ford or New Holland! (just had to throw that in for fun!)

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Hddnis

Willy Firewood said:


> View attachment 639393
> This is my other firewood tractor, and everything else tractor, the day it was delivered. That was an exciting day for sure! Here it is naked - without a loader. New Holland Workmaster 70 Turbocharged . 4wd. Synchronized shuttle shift transmission. Rear tires loaded with beet juice. Hydraulic remotes front and rear. Full digital instrumentation. LED area and work lights. It even has a horn!
> Best wishes




Very nice tractor.


----------



## Willy Firewood

Thanks. It is a real pleasure to use because it has so much power for its size and weight. That same size and weight tractor is available in 50, 60, and 70 horsepower. The tractor it replaced was underpowered 30 years ago. Now it was just plain worn out. I took good care of it but it gave its all. I have been saving up for a very long time for that tractor. Best wishes.


----------



## rwoods

Pulling twin cherry tops:



Today was my first little workout with my homemade hydraulic winch set up. Right now I would give it 3 1/2 stars out of five. Pluses - Quiet. Strong. More good than bad - two speed gear box is handy, but still pretty slow. More bad than good - holds plenty of cable but nests too easily. Negatives - Controls are too far from winch for one man re-spooling. When it nests it is almost impossible to pull the cable out even with the tractor.

Like most, the winch will pull more than the tractor. In addition to pulling butts too heavy for the tractor, it came in handy today winching a 4wd Duramax with a fully loaded trailer up a hill. Tractor wouldn't budge it but the winch pulled it uphill eighty feet or so to flatter ground. Also came in handy for self recovery when a filled ravine collapsed on the downhill side. It allowed me to get off the tractor and winch it out without further putting myself at risk of a rollover.

Near disaster with the tool bar component - unbeknown to me, one of my forks had bounced out of its storage bracket and was leaning against the back of the tractor screen guard. When I raised the tool bar it almost took out the screen's lower brace and the metal hydraulic lines for the 3rd SCV.

More work to do: Design and build a small removable plow/blade. Solve or lessen the cable nesting. Come up with something to hold the forks securely in their storage position.

Ron


----------



## hseII

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's a Timberwolf TW3HD, I'm sure you can get lots of info on it from their web site...
> 
> It's been one hell of a splitter for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



I’m digging the wagon usage to keep from Lifting the big chunks.


----------



## dancan

Firewood tractor tools , self releasing snatch block and an Igland 4001 being used .


----------



## Jere39

Most of you folks are operating at a whole different level than me and my pup. Today I took advantage of the sunshine and snow (staying out of the mud) to move about 2 dozen rounds too big for me to pick up, just about 50' to a handier place for me to split them and stack them. This video is just the first couple. Boring is watching me do it over and over again. 



The little grapple hooks to the QuickHitch for front attachments, like the snow plow that I removed this morning (fingers crossed) and hooked up the grapple.


----------



## dave_dj1

Jere39 said:


> Most of you folks are operating at a whole different level than me and my pup. Today I took advantage of the sunshine and snow (staying out of the mud) to move about 2 dozen rounds too big for me to pick up, just about 50' to a handier place for me to split them and stack them. This video is just the first couple. Boring is watching me do it over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> The little grapple hooks to the QuickHitch for front attachments, like the snow plow that I removed this morning (fingers crossed) and hooked up the grapple.




That's a nice little set up.


----------



## Willy Firewood

Well guys, I finally read thru this entire post. Everyone on here has some great tools and even better skills. I am very impressed.

There is never a tractor or a saw with too much horsepower, too much seasoned dry firewood, or a woman that is too good looking.

Sawyer Rob - that splitter is too shiny and new to scratch up splitting wood.

Ron - great creativity. You are almost there. Watch out for the dangerous bugs along the way.

Dancan - a smooth operation with the self releasing snatch block. I would like to get one until I look at the price.

Jere39 - you make that look easy. Maybe you are smart for not letting things get too big. The pup must be the boss?

Best wishes to all.


----------



## dancan

That self release might be priced at gold weight but it's worth it lol
Check to see if you have a Farmi or Norse/Igland dealer , they have they're own version .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> That self release might be priced at gold weight but it's worth it lol
> Check to see if you have a Farmi or Norse/Igland dealer , they have they're own version .


I can't reiterate how much I like the self-opener, especially when working alone and winching 150' of wire rope that you don't have a straight pull.
I have several non self-openers that I used to use all the time, I haven't used them in 2 years lol


----------



## Willy Firewood

Wallenstein has their own version as well and it is also priced at gold weight. (I like your descriptive term.) A Farmi or Norse/Igland snatch block certainly would not work with a Wallenstein and vice versa. Ha.

A self releasing snatch block would save some of the back and forth trips when working alone. Almost all of the time I work alone.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The other day, I used a non-self opening snatch bloc all day, BUT my helper was standing near it as it was being used, so no extra walking was required...

I so seldom need ANY snatch bloc, I just haven't put out the kind of money a self opener cost...

SR


----------



## Willy Firewood

SR - I try to avoid the necessity of a snatch block. When I do need one, it is usually a complicated situation that sometimes requires an extension cable and sometimes even a second snatch block. That takes some time to rig. I always charge myself extra for that kind of expertise!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

One of these days I will break down and buy one... lol

Here's the corner I was turning the other day,







You can see the yellow strap in the tree in the back ground,






That tree in the upper left, we was pulling from way behind it, about 135' out...

SR


----------



## dancan

Sawyer Rob said:


> The other day, I used a non-self opening snatch bloc all day, BUT my helper was standing near it as it was being used, so no extra walking was required...
> 
> I so seldom need ANY snatch bloc, I just haven't put out the kind of money a self opener cost...
> 
> SR



Cheaper for me to feed my self releaser than it is for you to feed your auto releaser lol


----------



## dancan

Here's the best priced one I've seen lately on the Iglands https://www.ebay.com/itm/IGLAND-SEL...-WINCH-CABLE-NEW-1-2-inch-FARMI-/202267115346

I see Forestwinches . com list theirs for 260$ as well.
I paid less for mine but it was a one time deal .


----------



## Willy Firewood

SR - That looks like a thick tangled area with a lot of brush. Did you snag a lot of clingons while pulling out the logs? You had a nice corner set up. I do it the same way with a strap to pad the tree and keep the log out away to prevent damage to the live tree. Maybe you and I should buy each other self releasers as gifts, then we might not feel so badly about the gold standard price. Ha.

Dancan - I like your comment about cost of the self releasing model compared with paying a helper. What about me - no self releaser and no helper. I’m screwed. Ha.

The ad you posted is the lowest price I have seen. Would using that void a Wallenstein warranty?

Best wishes.


----------



## Willy Firewood

Do you guys have a source for a good skidding plate? Working alone, it would be very helpful to slide around obstacles. And in sensitive areas it would prevent plowing damage and then the need to repair. A hood from an old Vega or other compact car with some sledge hammer and hole punch modifications works for a while.

I found an old reference on the internet for a product someone tried to sell. Apparently it did not succeed. Otherwise, I would buy one if available. “The Log Scoot.” It slides down the chain or cable to the log. The local welders are not interested in making any such item. The only other thing I can find is a plastic cone that I would destroy in short order. If anyone is willing to fabricate one or something similar, lets talk. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

IF I have one or two pulls, I don't worry too much about the brush... BUT, if I have a lot of pulls, I walk down the skid trail and cut the over hanging brush out, as I need a good walk trail anyway...

As for paying my helper, he's a big strong guy and worth what I pay him... AND that payment comes in the form of, my milling the logs he brings over here... lol

I get firewood and other help, and he gets his logs milled how ever he wants them milled... It works out nicely for both of us...

Those self releasing blocks don't look like they would be too hard to make...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I bet a plastic 55 gallon drum would take a lot of gaft.

Or buy a wheel borrow a good strong one and cut one end out. I have seen them bring a whole $10.00 at aucton sales.

 Al


----------



## dancan

I made one from a 45 plastic drum , it works fine .
PioneerGuy600 made one from a 200 gal oil tank , it's a lot tougher than mine lol




If you look at the forest winch site they have the skid cones , I have a customer with one , he loves it .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm still in "firewood" mode, cutting and skidding out firewood logs... Then holding them over my wagon, to be cut into firewood lengths,






and with the wagon full, I pulled it home,






and EVERYTHING gets pushed through the 4-way wedge,






and soon, I had another nice pile of splits, two cords in all...






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

YA I am playing in the mud also for fire wood. About got every dead elm and close by Ash cut and mostly burnt.

Spring my royal red Azz. just plain and simple agony waiting.


 Al


----------



## dave_dj1

I've got all my wood home, now to split it and stack it in the pallets. I figured I would update my firewood tractor, it has undergone some changes as of late. It now sports some tire bling and a rear winch with a front thumb


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Pulling more logs home,






SR


----------



## Willy Firewood

Dancan - how has that cone held up? Good idea. I have a couple of those barrels to experiment with.

Al - a wheelbarrow tub may work and I may be able to scrounge one by trading some other worthless treasure for it.

Dave - nice upgrades. The winch is nice and the paint looks good. How is the tire jewelry working? The thumb looks effective.

SR - nice train. I put hitches on the rear of trailers to save trips.

I have been busy too. Finally got the big tractor back from having some work done. Moved the front and rear wheels out wider from the narrow shipping position for stability and chain clearance on the fenders. Had an engine block heater installed. Had the loader installed along with front hydraulics for a grapple bucket and other uses. The loader weight put more torque down onto the ground. The loader uses skid steer attachments and the bucket is 84” wide so it has serious capacity. The loader has breakout force of 5,500 pounds and will lift 3,600 pounds to 10’6”. Did some work and that turbocharged engine with 4wd and the 4x2 synchronized shuttle shift transmission and differential lock make that a serious brute of a tractor. It is very satisfying using such an advanced and powerful tractor. Looking at grapples this week.

Best wishes.


----------



## dancan

Willy Firewood said:


> Dancan - how has that cone held up? Good idea. I have a couple of those barrels to experiment with.
> 
> Al - a wheelbarrow tub may work and I may be able to scrounge one by trading some other worthless treasure for it.
> 
> Dave - nice upgrades. The winch is nice and the paint looks good. How is the tire jewelry working? The thumb looks effective.
> 
> SR - nice train. I put hitches on the rear of trailers to save trips.
> 
> I have been busy too. Finally got the big tractor back from having some work done. Moved the front and rear wheels out wider from the narrow shipping position for stability and chain clearance on the fenders. Had an engine block heater installed. Had the loader installed along with front hydraulics for a grapple bucket and other uses. The loader weight put more torque down onto the ground. The loader uses skid steer attachments and the bucket is 84” wide so it has serious capacity. The loader has breakout force of 5,500 pounds and will lift 3,600 pounds to 10’6”. Did some work and that turbocharged engine with 4wd and the 4x2 synchronized shuttle shift transmission and differential lock make that a serious brute of a tractor. It is very satisfying using such an advanced and powerful tractor. Looking at grapples this week.
> 
> Best wishes.


The cone helps when you're in tight confines and you don't want to take out a lot of trees , rocky or uneven terrain and long winch hauls that you don't see the twitch. 
It's another tool that you may not use often but it really helps when you're in a tight spot. 
If you're going to make one out of a plastic barrel use a dark one and set it out in the sun on a 90° day , it's a wrestling match with a cold one lol


----------



## Willy Firewood

Dancan - I appreciate how helpful that cone could be in a cluttered area. Right now I have some wind blown pines along a treeline that i want to winch back into the woods. It is a snag filled area, so using a snatch block I will do a reverse pull to draw the trees into the woods. Since I have the equipment I might as well do it the more complicated, but easier way. Your slick cone would make the tree snake right through the snags.

I really appreciate the tip about warming the barrel. After I rough cut the shape, I may put it in my vehicle on a sunny day with the windows up. Then maybe try to use a ratchet strap to form it.


----------



## dave_dj1

Willy the chains seem to have worked fine. Luckily it wasn't steep or too muddy this year. I wouldn't have attempted to drive up the road to camp without them though. Thanks for the compliment, I am pleased with the winch even after all the trial and error


----------



## dancan

Willy , I made mine in the winter and the shop was at 15c , I used a come-a-long and a spare pair of hands lol.
I run tire chains on my tractors that see snow and woods duty , they never come off , the Scandi studded chains last the longest and give the best traction , it is important to size the stud for your tractor , bigger studs are not better if your tractor isn't heavy enough .


----------



## dancan

And , my hat's off to Dave on his winch build !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've been winching firewood logs out,







They are about 120' back in,






and then I have to skid it about 300' to a landing,






It won't be long, and I'll have the spot I'm in, all cleaned out and everything to the landing,






We are almost to a couple nice White Pines that have to come out, but that story is for another time.

SR


----------



## MNGuns

After years of faithful service, today I finally retired my Jackson wheelbarrow, and upgraded to this... 



Been a long time and a lot of loads to get here.

1990, 2380 hours.


----------



## Willy Firewood

MN - Wow, that is fantastic. You skipped a few increments moving up from a wheelbarrow! It looks very clean, well maintained, and must have been stored inside. Less than 100 hours average of use per year. Great find!

What are you going to do about the slicks? Mud tires? Can you put tracks over the tires or replace the wheels with rollers and tracks? Can you effectively mount a winch anywhere to pull yourself out of a bad situation? 

By the way, my wife wants one of those really really badly.

Best wishes.


----------



## dave_dj1

USMC nice score! I want to add one of these to my toy box. I just want it with forks around the house...lol


----------



## MNGuns

Willy Firewood said:


> MN - Wow, that is fantastic. You skipped a few increments moving up from a wheelbarrow! It looks very clean, well maintained, and must have been stored inside. Less than 100 hours average of use per year. Great find!
> 
> What are you going to do about the slicks? Mud tires? Can you put tracks over the tires or replace the wheels with rollers and tracks? Can you effectively mount a winch anywhere to pull yourself out of a bad situation?
> 
> By the way, my wife wants one of those really really badly.
> 
> Best wishes.




It is a pretty clean machine for sure. I've had my eye on it for some time.

It's wearing LT265/75R16 truck tires at the moment, which is not uncommon around here for snow removal machines. This unit was owned by a local auto auction for that purpose. They will get me by for now as I am just moving material around my yard, but some new shoes are on my shopping list.


----------



## CaseyForrest

An 1845C was the first skid I ever ran... We used it for landscaping duties. 

I can remember having to hang 400 pounds off the back strung on a steel cable to unload pallets of bagged mulch.

Solid machines.


----------



## Willy Firewood

MN - please accept my apology for possibly raining on your parade by saying that you need mud tires or tracks, when you don’t for your purpose. I do not want to ruin the happiness of the excitement of getting the new machine. It is a real creampuff and must be infinitely useful. With the use history, you know it has not been stressed and strained beyond its potential on construction jobs. Even better than a great find! Best wishes!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Willy Firewood said:


> By the way, my wife wants one of those really really badly.



Sounds like a smart gal. You should oblige her.


----------



## MNGuns

Willy Firewood said:


> MN - please accept my apology for possibly raining on your parade by saying that you need mud tires or tracks, when you don’t for your purpose. I do not want to ruin the happiness of the excitement of getting the new machine. It is a real creampuff and must be infinitely useful. With the use history, you know it has not been stressed and strained beyond its potential on construction jobs. Even better than a great find! Best wishes!




No offense taken, we all big people here. I aired the LT's up to 70# today and they are real easy on the gravel and back lot. May be starting or longer than expected


----------



## Willy Firewood

Ryan - Good idea, except not sure what we would do with it and where we would store it. Maybe she could just rent one now and then to enjoy some use.

To everyone:
I am seeking opinions about a Grapple bucket for my New Holland Workmaster 70 Tractor. Here are relevant specs. It is 4wd with a front end loader with front hydraulics and a third function control feature. The front and rear tires on my tractor are set so that the outside width is 74”. The loader bucket is 84” wide. Lifting weight is 3,500 pounds to full height.

I am interested in buying a grapple bucket for use in cleaning up cut limbs, brush, and smaller trees, as well as loading sawlogs onto a trailer to take to the sawmill. I have quite a bit of old orchard to remove, along with scrub woods and weed trees to take out. I am definitely interested in a grapple with two lids each having its own cylinder.

For my uses, what size would you recommend? I have selected a supplier of a quality grapple. The supplier offers the 72” in medium duty with the tines made of 3/8” steel for $1,850 and a weight of 650 pounds. The 78” is heavy duty with the tines made of 1/2” steel for $2,350 and a weight of 850 pounds. The 84” is heavy duty with the tines made of 1/2” steel for $2,450 and a weight of 875 pounds.

I am concerned about price for obvious reasons. I am concerned about weight for reduction in useful load lifting ability. Also, for overall balalnce, although I can mount an implement as weight to the rear end for ballast - although that can be clumsy in tight spaces.

Thanks for your suggestions! Best wishes.


----------



## dave_dj1

I was wanting a grapple bucket as well and talked to a buddy of mine who has two tractors and a grapple bucket. I asked him how wide of one I should get and he said 4'. I asked him why and that I thought his was wider. He said it was but he cut it down. If I were you I would go with the 72" one.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I work in the woods a lot and I haven't found anything better for log/brush handling than adjustable pallet forks with a matching grapple.






It will handle more brush than a dedicated grapple as you can slide the forks on the ground and pick up large amounts to pile or move.

As for log handling, I haven't found anything better, whether it's sorting/loading them,






or holding them to be sawn into firewood lengths,






Then on top of that, there's a LOT of OTHER uses that a dedicated grapple won't even do, that my pallet forks handle nicely...

SR


----------



## Willy Firewood

Dave - did your buddy say why he cut down his grapple?

SR - that is very interesting. Do you experience any twisting? Could you pick up cut barn stone? Can you use the forks without the grapple? Have you tried a grapple bucket?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Willy Firewood said:


> SR - that is very interesting. Do you experience any twisting? Could you pick up cut barn stone? Can you use the forks without the grapple? Have you tried a grapple bucket?
> Thanks for the info!


 I've had NO twisting no matter what kind of stone I've picked up, (or anything else I've picked) from small stone,






to big boulders,






Slide them where you need them and lift away...

I don't see any advantage to having a grapple on a bucket...

SR


----------



## Willy Firewood

SR - thanks for the specific report! I have a project planned with barn stone and I would rather not move them by hand. Next week I will go look at the forks with the thumb option.

Best wishes.


----------



## dave_dj1

Willy Firewood said:


> Dave - did your buddy say why he cut down his grapple?
> 
> SR - that is very interesting. Do you experience any twisting? Could you pick up cut barn stone? Can you use the forks without the grapple? Have you tried a grapple bucket?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I didn't ask specifically but maybe because he only has a 45 and a 50 hp tractors? It may have been just too big to begin with. He has talked many times about doing a grapple with the forks like Sawyer Rob has. (that tractor looks bad azz) I don't have quick attach yet. I'll be doing that soon though.


----------



## Willy Firewood

Dave - that makes sense with that hp. 

Since I work alone, I want to be able to clean up small limbs and everything possible with the grapple. That is why the tines combing the brush would hopefully work well. I need to improve efficiency and reduce time for cleanup after I cut out an area. The result needs to look good too. The landowner is very fussy.


----------



## MNGuns

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've had NO twisting no matter what kind of stone I've picked up, (or anything else I've picked) from small stone,
> 
> to big boulders,
> 
> Slide them where you need them and lift away...
> 
> I don't see any advantage to having a grapple on a bucket...
> 
> SR



I see some skid steer forks setup like that with a single hydraulic grapple. I believe you are on the right track with this setup, and look forward to getting one myself.


----------



## Willy Firewood

An updated photo with the loader installed and the wheels set wider.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

In post above I was skidding out firewood logs, this is one of them,







anyway, the other day I got them all cut into firewood lengths,






They made a fair sized load and as always, my old 268xp ran perfectly,






SO, after pulling that load home a couple days ago, my wife, a helper friend and myself, managed to get started splitting the load.

Some of the rounds were so big we took my 562xp and ripped them, then sliding them onto the splitters beam using an oak board to get them there,






doing it that way, just takes all the lifting and much of the work out of dealing with BIG rounds! And, after a while of working at our own pace, we had one nice big pile of splits!






We will be back at it S   N...

SR


----------



## spyder62

I know it’s a small tractor, but it’s a ram air judge


----------



## hseII

MNGuns said:


> After years of faithful service, today I finally retired my Jackson wheelbarrow, and upgraded to this...
> View attachment 648904
> 
> 
> Been a long time and a lot of loads to get here.
> 
> 1990, 2380 hours.



One of the most dependable, simple Skid Steers ever built.

NA 4b Cummins, 1750lb capacity, & will always start.

If you ever get the correct tires, you’ll wonder why someone ever changed them.


----------



## hseII

Willy Firewood said:


> Dave - that makes sense with that hp.
> 
> Since I work alone, I want to be able to clean up small limbs and everything possible with the grapple. That is why the tines combing the brush would hopefully work well. I need to improve efficiency and reduce time for cleanup after I cut out an area. The result needs to look good too. The landowner is very fussy.


Your location could possibly be in your favor depending on where that is.

I’m going to sell my Solsbee
http://www.solesbees.com/skid_steer_grapple_rakes.php






And buy a 72” version of this one.
http://www.youngsweldinginc.com/products/root-grapple/

For all the reasons you & @Sawyer Rob mentioned.


----------



## MNGuns

hseII said:


> One of the most dependable, simple Skid Steers ever built.
> 
> NA 4b Cummins, 1750lb capacity, & will always start.
> 
> If you ever get the correct tires, you’ll wonder why someone ever changed them.



A friend of mine said, it's so simple you'll think you're missing parts. There really isnt much to it.


----------



## hseII

MNGuns said:


> A friend of mine said, it's so simple you'll think you're missing parts. There really isnt much to it.



My Grandfather has owned at least 2 for over 20 years, & because of his health he now has 3: he said this way he don’t have to change from forks to bucket to Grapple.

There’s other reasons, but we’re gonna go with that.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today my "firewood tractor" had sawmill duty!

First log of the day was a fairly big red oak,






It was a decent log, making some nice 14" wide boards,






and before too long, we had a nice pile of cabinet grade lumber,






SR


----------



## dave_dj1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today my "firewood tractor" had sawmill duty!
> 
> First log of the day was a fairly big red oak,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a decent log, making some nice 14" wide boards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and before too long, we had a nice pile of cabinet grade lumber,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



Love me some Red Oak boards


----------



## dave_dj1

I love me some Red Oak boards


----------



## alleyyooper

Sawyer Rob, who works for at a Pontiac dealer that got closed so they got the decals?
Back in 1969 thru 74 I worked for Fisher Body Pontiac. Put lots of different parts on those Judge GTO's from the fire wall back as I was a absentee replacemewnt guy. 

Never cared much for those orange color cars.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Sawyer Rob, who works for at a Pontiac dealer that got closed so they got the decals?
> Al


 I don't know?? I use to know a guy that worked at a place that made a bunch of emblems, I wanted some Impala emblems and also SS emblems, but he never came through with them.

SR


----------



## dave_dj1

I figured it was time for an update on my tractor. Picked up a Chevy Colorado hard tonneau cover and narrowed it for a top.
Here are a few pics.




















The lower mount


----------



## bowtechmadman

I'm with Sawyer Rob on the Fork mounted grabble thumb. I purchased mine from Titan Attachments and they are fantastic for brush, log loading/moving, moving rocks etc.... The set I bought slide on the forks (so you can remove and use forks alone). They also have 3 place adjustment for height of grapple attachment. Wish I had gotten a set years ago!


----------



## mesupra

dave_dj1 said:


> So I went and looked at the Kubota 2850 today, aaannnnnd It followed me home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a third valve with a hydraulic top link, I may use it for a while and see how it does with the turf tires. I have some chains and maybe some R4's will be in order.
> It's a shuttle shift, high low range 4x4, loader, 4 speeds in each range. I'm gonna love the hydraulic top link. Now I have to cut the PTO shaft down and test the winch  then get some firewood out.



I had a 2850 for several years. Great little unit, you will love it. Very capable machine and rick simple. Mine had r1s I would recommend loaded tires and some chains and I think the turfs will be fine


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You really don't need a loader to deliver a load of wood, I just put it on a set of 3 point pallet forks I built,






SR


----------



## MNGuns

MNGuns said:


> After years of faithful service, today I finally retired my Jackson wheelbarrow, and upgraded to this...
> View attachment 648904
> 
> 
> Been a long time and a lot of loads to get here.
> 
> 1990, 2380 hours.



New wheels and tires today. Beefy!


----------



## chucker

MNGuns said:


> New wheels and tires today. Beefy!
> 
> View attachment 658889
> View attachment 658890


and now you just joined the "you suck club" with out a second thought! lol enjoy the new toy and less back aches, but watch the headaches!!!!!! hope it has a seat belt?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

A distant neighbor stopped over and asked if I wanted a nice Sycamore "short" that came off one of her huge Sycamore trees... I said "sure" and next time I was over that way, I picked it up from her yard, it took two of us to get it in my pu

Anyway, one of the things I did today was to get it on the BSM and turn it into boards,






When I have these "shorts" like this, I like to take them apart and put them back together with stickers, just like they came apart, and that's what I got started doing with this one,






The lumber that came out of it, was really NICE!,






So I kept cutting and stacking,






until I had it all back together with stickers!






It's a fun job to break up my day...and I'd rather see it turned into lumber than firewood!





SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Looks like it is going to have some great looking grain for a future project.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Looks like it is going to have some great looking grain for a future project.
> Al


 I agree Al, I thought it was some GREAT looking lumber, I'm looking forward to using it in a future project...

I use to build quite a few mantle clocks, I'm thinking that lumber might make a really nice one!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I think it would make a superb mantale clock. Old fashion works or one of those battery powers works?

I like the wind ups my self.


 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've done both, but most folks don't want a wind up... Here's one I made from Cherry,







SR


----------



## alleyyooper

That one is a beauty. 

I have a old orginal one dated 1887 you wind. another a fellow made from scrap wood he glued up and built that is battery and a wall type I got when I retired. I opened the box to look at it and some one is going to get a older wall clock like new in the box when I die.

How long till the sic. is dry enough to work with?


 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It probably will be dry in several months time, but I doubt I'll use any of it for a year or more... I have a fair amount of wood cut ahead and I no longer do a lot of wood working projects each year.

When I was a small kid, my dad gave me an OLD mantle clock that I wanted, I believe it was from the OLD farm house we moved into when I was four. Anyway, that's what got me started building mantle clocks as an adult. You can see that old clock in every one that I build... (and I still have that old clock too)

I have a lot of things going on and I seem to just jump from one thing to another... It's been "gardens" lately...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

We are buying the 10 acre parcel next door now. I am working on a new drive way a few buckets of dirt when I have time between car shows, chipping shredding branches I have trimmed from shrubs and trees.










The new drive way puts right at the crest of the hill instead just over where we can't see so good.







Car shows nearly every week end starting April 21st at Midland and got a top 25 award.





Shepard for the maple syrup fest.

Ithaca for their dust off show. Won $50.00 there in a drivers number drawing.

One in Clinton Township southern eastern Oakland county.
Got a peoples choice award there.







Climax Michigan, west of Battle Creek. Go a farthest traveled plaque there.







I also have managed to get my small raised beds garden planted. Transplanted about 25 red maple trees. Been keeping up with the lawns I mow and one big ditch.














 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Top 10 at Waterford Elks post yesterday. LOL people afaid it might rain on them very low turn out. Was told a year ago there were over 100 cars there. this year 17 was all they got.











The only pick up there. 62 Ford.








Best in show 37 Ford highly modified.















 Al


----------



## 3000 FPS

Sorry Al but 17 cars is not much of a car show. Heck that would not even make a good cruise night. 

100 to 17 I wonder what happened.


----------



## alleyyooper

There was a threat of rain lighting & thunder per the TV weather people and in fact did rain in one area we drove thru.

 Al


----------



## 3000 FPS

Well I get that. I do not like taking my Buick out if I think it is going to rain.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My "firewood tractor" today, not only sorted out some firewood logs, it also loaded a log on my BSM,






Not sure when I'll mill it though, the BIG heat wav starts tomorrow, so I may not get too far away from the air conditioner! lol

SR


----------



## 300 utility

This is what we use to skid tree length out to field.


----------



## 711ac

I sure would like to see a few more pics of that one!


----------



## 300 utility

I do have a few more I'll share. It has been in the Farm Show paper and is in the Steiner news letter and their catalogue this year.


----------



## 300 utility

OOPS THE LAST ONE DID NOT BELONG IN THAT FILE !


----------



## alleyyooper

Belonging or not is cool to see them.
Several steam tractor and gas tractor shows here in Michigan.

 Al


----------



## RyeThomas

After a long wait (I knew the lead time) my Everything Attachments Wicked Root Grapple arrived and I finally got some seat time. Very impressed


----------



## RyeThomas

A few more


----------



## crowbuster

Ryethomas, very nice. You will love that thing. What is the overall weight of the unit? only knock on mine is the weight, different make.


----------



## RyeThomas

I’m not sure if your familure with EA, one of their goals is stronger more expensive steel yet put a bunch of strategicly places holes in it and save as much weight as possible. Mine is a 60”, dual lid and only weighs in at 430lbs. Yes that’s not a typo 430lbs!

Several grapples I considered were close to 1000lbs.


----------



## sirbuildalot

I got a Worksaver 60" grapple. It weighs 360 lbs. Rated to go on up to a 50hp tractor.

I also considered the Frostbite/Igland style grapple which opens much wider and is still in the 350-450 lbs range.


----------



## crowbuster

Yes, I have looked at them. Got a great deal on mine, landpride, but is 1000 lbs, heavy even on my 63.5hp Kubota. Keep us posted on yours if you please


----------



## crowbuster

RyeThomas said:


> I’m not sure if your familure with EA, one of their goals is stronger more expensive steel yet put a bunch of strategicly places holes in it and save as much weight as possible. Mine is a 60”, dual lid and only weighs in at 430lbs. Yes that’s not a typo 430lbs!
> 
> Several grapples I considered were close to 1000lbs.


----------



## rancher2

300 utility said:


> This is what we use to skid tree length out to field.View attachment 660577



Did you build that rig? When I was a kid in the late 60's I took a old WC and put a 283 Chevy and a truck four speed and a old loader with a push blade and we used it around my folks truck stop pushing snow and moving dead trucks. It got scrapped in the 70's when they got a Hough front end loader. Wish I would have kept the old WC.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Not as big and nice and fancy as some of yours but here is my 1975 power king 1614.
It moved every stick of wood you see behind it plus it plows my driveway all winter all with only a 14hp Kohler 1 lunger.


----------



## rancher2

Those old power kings were well built garden tractors of the day.


----------



## dancan

I'd love to have a powerking


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dancan said:


> I'd love to have a powerking


 Especially one with the "double" transmission!

BTW, I saw this garden tractor the other day,






SR


----------



## 2broke2ride

Mine does have the double transmission plus 3 point hitch, wheel weights, and loaded tires. It can definitely pull.


----------



## DSW

That...........is.............beautiful.




Sawyer Rob said:


> Especially one with the "double" transmission!
> 
> BTW, I saw this garden tractor the other day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've been taking a few tree's out, here's a couple from yesterday,






They had a couple decent saw logs in them too,






I'll have them on the BSM soon!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today, the first logs made it to the BSM,






With my wife as my helper, I took the slabs and a few boards off, until I got down to a 3 sided 8" cant and I split that into two 4" cants,






Next we rolled the two 4 inchers up and started taking off 1x4's off,






Until we had all the 1x4's we could get,






And we ended up with a nice pile of 1x4x14's for our efforts...






I still need more 1x4's, so I will be back at it next week!

SR


----------



## JAL

Always need a saw scabbard


----------



## alleyyooper

Rob that tracked Craftsman at Buckley?
Nice looking lumber, what ya doing you need 1x4's?

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Al, that tractor was at a show over near Muskegon, Mi.

We did go to Buckley, actually we camped over there and we had a great time. I took my Wheel Horse,






All the 1x4's will be furring strips, as my barn is getting a new roof...

SR


----------



## sawjunky23

Sawyer Rob said:


> Al, that tractor was at a show over near Muskegon, Mi.
> 
> We did go to Buckley, actually we camped over there and we had a great time. I took my Wheel Horse,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the 1x4's will be furring strips, as my barn is getting a new roof...
> 
> SR


I have always thought that is pretty cool to build stuff on your property with wood you mulled yourself. Especially when the trees come from the property.

What are you running for a mill?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It's been VERY handy, to get what ever lumber I want, when ever I want it...and having your own wood lot is a huge plus too...

My mill is a Norwood Lumbermate 2000... I've owned it since 2003 and it's been one of my BEST buys! It's paid for itself over and over...

Check out this pine I milled,






I made a lot of nice lumber out of a couple pines,






SR


----------



## sawjunky23

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's been VERY handy, to get what ever lumber I want, when ever I want it...and having your own wood lot is a huge plus too...
> 
> My mill is a Norwood Lumbermate 2000... I've owned it since 2003 and it's been one of my BEST buys! It's paid for itself over and over...
> 
> Check out this pine I milled,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a lot of nice lumber out of a couple pines,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Very nice! Do you have a kiln or do you let it air dry?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

All of my construction lumber is air dried, in most cases, you can nail it up right off the mill.

Cabinet grade lumber is air dried, then moved inside for a time, to get down to a useable moisture content for furniture or cabinets.

SR


----------



## RyeThomas

Some work pics. Definitely overloaded the trailer. My wife and 3 little ones wanted me home so I had to push a bit and load it out in two loads, most definitely should have been three. Even worse this is my side job. Squatted the trailer tires a bit, truck didn’t care although 4:10’s would have been nice getting her up and moving.

Let me be clear this was on private roads near my house, I would never have dragged this around any distance on public streets. Well I would have but it would have been 3-4 trips vs 2.

The top 2 pics show a single oak fresh cut live log that by the Internet calculators was 1900lbs+, it’s easy to see how easy it is to overload your equipment with logs.






I had to stand on the accelerator a bit to get this one moving, once it was rolling it wasn’t a big deal.






Not much of a hill but with the calculated weight (I’d rather keep to myself) she was a heavy pig. Tractor on the other hand and grapple loaded everything with ease.


----------



## whatscooking

with the help from here I have been using this winch to pull trees on my hillsides safely.


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice Allis.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MY "Firewood Tractors" today was mostly "wood", but the tractor did get used some, starting with getting this log positioned on the BSM,







and with the first slab off, my "helper" turned the log,






And after continuing around the log, I ended up with a three sided "cant", that I split into three 4" thick cant's. With that done, we rolled those three up, took the last slab off and started taking three 1x4's off every pass,






and continued to take 1x4's until we were down to the last cut,






And, here's the tally for "that" log,






So, we chain sawed up all the slab wood laying around, and ended up with a full half cord box of firewood,






Well, that's it for todays Firewood Tractors!

SR


----------



## sawjunky23

Sawyer Rob said:


> MY "Firewood Tractors" today was mostly "wood", but the tractor did get used some, starting with getting this log positioned on the BSM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the first slab off, my "helper" turned the log,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after continuing around the log, I ended up with a three sided "cant", that I split into three 4" thick cant's. With that done, we rolled those three up, took the last slab off and started taking three 1x4's off every pass,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and continued to take 1x4's until we were down to the last cut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here's the tally for "that" log,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we chain sawed up all the slab wood laying around, and ended up with a full half cord box of firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's it for todays Firewood Tractors!
> 
> SR


Well done sir! How’s the roof coming?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sawjunky23 said:


> Well done sir! How’s the roof coming?


 Thanks sawjunky, I now have the furring strips, so the whole project can move ahead. I hope to go see the guys that make the steel panels today and talk to the installer too.

I'm looking forward to having it done and over with...

SR


----------



## sawjunky23

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thanks sawjunky, I now have the furring strips, so the whole project can move ahead. I hope to go see the guys that make the steel panels today and talk to the installer too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having it done and over with...
> 
> SR


Keep the posts coming, I enjoy reading the updates and enjoy the photos. I have to pursue my mill ambitions vicariously through you fellas that have them!!


----------



## K350024v

Two of my machines I use for fire wood.

The backhoe is a '61 fordson super major. Has a ford 4 cyl diesel. The hoe has a homemade thumb which is awesome for cutting logs

My other tractor I use for skidding and general work is a '70 david brown 990 55hp diesel


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My barn/shop roof has been done for a while, here's a pict. of it,






Anyway, I've been moving boxes of firewood,






and, the other day I took out a couple cedars and moved all the brush/tops out to a brush pile,






SR


----------



## STLfirewood

Here’s my new to me tractor. It’s a TN70 with 1400hrs. Pretty good shape.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

STLfirewood said:


> Here’s my new to me tractor. It’s a TN70 with 1400hrs. Pretty good shape. View attachment 684923



Nice looking machine! Handy size to have around. Where are you in St Louis? I'm gonna be down there for a few days visiting in laws. Might be nice to take a break for some throttle therapy.


----------



## STLfirewood

Ryan'smilling said:


> Nice looking machine! Handy size to have around. Where are you in St Louis? I'm gonna be down there for a few days visiting in laws. Might be nice to take a break for some throttle therapy.


I’m south about 35miles in Hillsboro. Where are your in laws?


----------



## Bocephous

STLfirewood said:


> Here’s my new to me tractor. It’s a TN70 with 1400hrs. Pretty good shape. View attachment 684923



Were the stickers changed on it? Looks like it says TN65 on the side of the hood.


----------



## STLfirewood

Bocephous said:


> Were the stickers changed on it? Looks like it says TN65 on the side of the hood.



Hood was changed. Stamped numbers tell that’s it’s a tn70. Good catch. I had to check to make sure also when I got it.

Scott


----------



## Beetlejuice

Was on this tractor after dark and my right legs was getting drenched.. At first I thought I spilled my beer, but with every revolution of the tire I would get a new dose. I ruled out beer and went straight to h2o. 
Next morning, in the light, discovered my axe had fallen from its perch and got my tire an tube..
Next question was how did all that water get inside that tire?
Investigations proved the obvious.. I know my saws but don't know **** about tractors.
This is a true story. I know cuz I'm a $100 lighter in the pocket.


----------



## rwoods

Latest addition to my all purpose firewooding 3 point frame - an aluminum boom. I wanted it to be attached by pins like the rest of my accessories, but ended up using two 3/4" bolts instead. May have to think about it more as it attaches to the same point as my forks so swapping back and forth will not be as easy I would like. Without more front ballast, lifting maxes out around 1500# - according to the wood weight calculator the suspended red oak log is just over 1600#. 

Moving these logs out of the small ravine was a dance of a winching, tilting, lifting and wheel action. I just let tension do its job, my tractor is not big enough for brute force. 

Ron


----------



## Jules083

Out with my little 2720 yesterday. Wish it were a little bigger, but it gets the job done.


----------



## NSMaple1

Beetlejuice said:


> Was on this tractor after dark and my right legs was getting drenched.. At first I thought I spilled my beer, but with every revolution of the tire I would get a new dose. I ruled out beer and went straight to h2o.
> Next morning, in the light, discovered my axe had fallen from its perch and got my tire an tube..
> Next question was how did all that water get inside that tire?
> Investigations proved the obvious.. I know my saws but don't know **** about tractors.
> This is a true story. I know cuz I'm a $100 lighter in the pocket.View attachment 685001



Sometimes sarcasm is cleverly disguised. So not sure about posting this.

But sounds like your tire was loaded, and if you didn't re-load it when you fixed it (thinking not if you got it fixed for $100), you might get a surprise the next time you get some weight in your bucket.


----------



## avason

This thing never ceases to amaze me. I want a bigger one but have no complaints with this thing! I think I am getting greedy wanting something bigger.


----------



## Jules083

avason said:


> This thing never ceases to amaze me. I want a bigger one but have no complaints with this thing! I think I am getting greedy wanting something bigger.




Nice. I’m the same way, want bigger but can’t complain at all. That high 3 point hookup of yours is the ticket. I do something similar, without that I’d never be able to move what I can move.


Do you use chains? Once the ground freezes mine is useless without chains, seems like yours would be about the same way.


----------



## rwoods

Little tractors can be productive. Like everything, you need to be mindful of limitations and pay attention. 

Today, I was meandering through a small patch of woods trying to plot out a skidding path and caught the end of my exhaust pipe on the root of a small uprooted tree - broke the end off my exhaust manifold. $150 for a used one. Probably about the same to have it welded.

Ron


----------



## avason

Mine does nicely on the frozen ground. That was the only reason I was out there because the ground was frozen. It’s been a real mess here with all the rain. I couldnt even think about getting to the top portion of my property. That chain hook idea was from this thread. I used to just chain it to my bucket and hope for the best. Ive only had it on for a few months. I really learn a lot being on this sight. Thanks guys!!


----------



## dancan

rwoods said:


> Little tractors can be productive. Like everything, you need to be mindful of limitations and pay attention.
> 
> Today, I was meandering through a small patch of woods trying to plot out a skidding path and caught the end of my exhaust pipe on the root of a small uprooted tree - broke the end off my exhaust manifold. $150 for a used one. Probably about the same to have it welded.
> 
> Ron


The woòds are where you find all the weak points in the armor. 
It's amazing what the smallest of branches can rip off a tractor or if you're lucky just whip you on your ear lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've been waiting for the ground to freeze up so I can move boxes of firewood up to by the house. The problem is, it's only freezing at night, so I got up early and moved boxes of firewood in the morning, before the ground got too soft,







We should be "set" for a while now...

SR


----------



## rwoods

Our Firewood Ministry's tractor at work today. 

Loaded 15 of these:



It is a bit undersized for this trunk even after sectioned.






You can't see it in the picture but the box blade has a catwalk grate welded inside it with several hundred pounds of scrap steel disks stacked on it. Pretty neat as the tractor is balanced to the loader's capacity and the box remains usable to clean up the mess.

Ron


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rwoods said:


> Our Firewood Ministry's tractor at work today.
> 
> Loaded 15 of these:
> View attachment 689023
> 
> 
> It is a bit undersized for this trunk even after sectioned.
> View attachment 689025
> 
> 
> View attachment 689026
> 
> 
> You can't see it in the picture but the box blade has a catwalk grate welded inside it with several hundred pounds of scrap steel disks stacked on it. Pretty neat as the tractor is balanced to the loader's capacity and the box remains usable to clean up the mess.
> 
> Ron



Nice pics! Those compacts really start to be a lot more useful with the rear wheels spaced out as wide as they can go and the right amount of weight hanging off the back.


----------



## alleyyooper

*"more useful with the rear wheels spaced out as wide as they can go and the right amount of weight hanging off the back*."

Ain't. That the truth. I was ready to get rid of mine last spring till I changed the tire stance, Went from 53 inches to 66 inches and isn't nearly so scary to drive.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

rwoods said:


> Our Firewood Ministry's tractor at work today.
> 
> Loaded 15 of these:
> View attachment 689023
> 
> 
> It is a bit undersized for this trunk even after sectioned.
> View attachment 689025
> 
> 
> View attachment 689026
> 
> Ron


 Can you imagine the "size" and "quality" of the quarter sawn lumber, that would have come out of that butt log??!!

SR


----------



## rwoods

Sawyer Rob said:


> Can you imagine the "size" and "quality" of the quarter sawn lumber, that would have come out of that butt log??!!
> 
> SR



Probably could have floored my house. I cut too many nice logs into firewood - some are yard trees which I can appreciate why sawmills won’t touch them - but those that are just too big bug me.

I save this nice 17' white oak log a few weeks ago, waiting for some heavier equipment to move and load. I believe it will be turned into whiskey barrels.






Ron


----------



## rwoods

Here's a nice uprooted red oak from the same tract that my cutting partner and I turned in to firewood a few weeks ago. I got him hooked on the old MACs. Here he is running the same model as mine. Unlike me who sticks to two sizes of MACs, he runs at least a half dozen different models. 




Ron


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I milled a log for my neighbor today, he's not doing so well health wise, so I just stickered it right on my forks and delivered it to him,






SR


----------



## al-k

Well I did a bit of updating.

from this to
why did I wait so long.


----------



## alleyyooper

Just what is this. I see a Bota with R4 tires front loader with a grapple.

Those old fergies are nice tractors also for their time, power steering and a front loader would have made them better.

 Al


----------



## Ryan'smilling

al-k said:


> Well I did a bit of updating.
> View attachment 697520
> from this toView attachment 697521
> why did I wait so long.



Nice. Check to see that the rear tires are set as wide as they can be, provided you can still fit where you need too. Also, make sure you've got enough weight hanging on the three point. For heavy lifting it makes a world of difference. Lastly, Kubotas get delivered fairly often with the loader relief valve set lower than spec. Better than out of adjustment the other way, but after you get some time in the seat, you can check where it's at and adjust if you want.


Edited to note that upon closer inspection I see it's a kioti. Everything I mentioned still applies, except I don't know if they have the same reputation on the loader relief valve. I would also say, if you didn't get the rear tires filled, I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## avason

Was out Sunday and Saturday.


----------



## avason

al-k said:


> Well I did a bit of updating.
> View attachment 697520
> from this toView attachment 697521
> why did I wait so long.


That’s a hell of an update. Kiotis seem like nice machines. Where in CT are you?


----------



## rancher2

al-k said:


> Well I did a bit of updating.
> View attachment 697520
> from this toView attachment 697521
> why did I wait so long.



What a up date big difference when you have front loader, live PTO, live HYD and of course that FWA. Like others have said make sure you have plenty of weight on the rear doesn't matter if you use wheel weights, fluid in tires or something heavy on the three point. These newer tractors are light in the tail. Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Looks like a CK35.

I love my NX4510. It was a tough choice between the CK and the NX (which are basically newer versions of the DK series). At the end of the day, the extra size and lift capacity leaned me towards the NX. I'm glad I did as some of the logs I handle are around 2000 lbs, and I also push an 8' plow on the 1000ish foot long driveway. The CK would have been nicer on the lawn, more nimble, took up less space in the barn, and cheaper.

I agree whole heartedly on filling the rear tires. Makes a huge difference with traction, and is much safer on slopes and when picking up heavy objects. The beet juice added 503 lbs to *EACH* of my 14.9-24 rear tires.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rancher2 said:


> What a up date big difference when you have front loader, live PTO, live HYD and of course that FWA. Like others have said make sure you have plenty of weight on the rear doesn't matter if you use wheel weights, fluid in tires or something heavy on the three point. These newer tractors are light in the tail. Enjoy the new toy.




Wheel weights, fluid, and weight on the three point will all greatly improve stability. But, weight on the three point is the only thing that will help take weight OFF the front axle. The front axle is the smaller, more fragile and more expensive to repair of the two on a tractor, and picking up a heavy load
on the loader shifts a lot of weight front the back of the tractor onto the front axle, in addition to the load you picked up. Heavy rear wheels helps keep everything on the ground, but a bunch of weight hanging off the back levers down on the rear axle and helps avoid over stressing the front axle.


----------



## alleyyooper

Problem with these compact and sub compacts is wheel weights cost you about twice what it would for a Ford 3000 IH 350 and yes even that little Fergie. When you hang a big weight off the 3 point it make that part of the tractor nearly use less for hanging a rear back blade to quickly plow a little snow from the drive.

 Al


----------



## Ryan'smilling

alleyyooper said:


> Problem with these compact and sub compacts is wheel weights cost you about twice what it would for a Ford 3000 IH 350 and yes even that little Fergie. When you hang a big weight off the 3 point it make that part of the tractor nearly use less for hanging a rear back blade to quickly plow a little snow from the drive.
> 
> Al



Yeah, I don't like the idea of just having a dedicated weight box on the back. I'd much rather have a blade like you're talking about, or a box blade or a skidding winch. Sometimes that's enough weight, but you can also add some weight if needed. I usually leave my skidding winch on my Kubota all winter. It's not enough for an effective counterweight, so I either hang some suitcase weights on it or pick up a nice heavy 5' log by putting a choker around each end and carrying it sideways.


----------



## al-k

avason said:


> That’s a hell of an update. Kiotis seem like nice machines. Where in CT are you?


around stafford, mass line.


----------



## al-k

I picked up a weight box today. Not sure yet if I want to fill it with concrete or just some rocks with sand. They wanted 650 to fill the tires with beet juice. I plane on using antifreeze that I can get for free. I think about 45 gal per tire at 9 lbs per gal = 405 lbs. Sound about right? Maybe another 450 lbs for weight box.


----------



## avason

al-k said:


> around stafford, mass line.


Yup...down the road from you in Mansfield. Nice tractor. I will upgrading in the next few years too.


----------



## dancan

We fired up the MF135 last weekend , hooked up the beater trailer and off to the woods last weekend .










Even used it as a rolling speedbump slowing down traffic


----------



## alleyyooper

What a shame a nice 135 painted Ford Blue. Nothing againest Fords but the Masseys look a lot better in there red.

 Al


----------



## stihlfanboy




----------



## Ryan'smilling

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 697672
> View attachment 697673
> View attachment 697674
> View attachment 697675



Nice setup. I do it very similarly. Skid and load onto a hay wagon with my Kubota, then split with a three point splitter on my New Holland.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Ryan'smilling said:


> Nice setup. I do it very similarly. Skid and load onto a hay wagon with my Kubota, then split with a three point splitter on my New Holland.


If were splitting for the sugar house, the 3 foot long stuff we fill the skidsteer bucket and use that cause of a hill and tight quarters, firewood goes right into the one ton dump. That 3 point splitter made things easier on the back forsure.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

stihlfanboy said:


> If were splitting for the sugar house, the 3 foot long stuff we fill the skidsteer bucket and use that cause of a hill and tight quarters, firewood goes right into the one ton dump. That 3 point splitter made things easier on the back forsure.



Funny, the similarities continue. I split 32" long rounds for my syrup cooker. That way I can cut them in half to make 16"s if I run out of stove wood. I put them onto racks I make out of 8' pallets. 


What size evaporator so you run? How many taps?


----------



## dancan

alleyyooper said:


> What a shame a nice 135 painted Ford Blue. Nothing againest Fords but the Masseys look a lot better in there red.
> 
> Al



Yup , not sure what the previous owner was thinking but over the next few years she should be red again lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob

What do you do when you want to pull a few logs out of where there's LOT'S of stubs that are hard on tires? Well, what you "don't do", is use a tractor that has "hi-dollar" radials on it!

Here's a couple picts.,






This tractor has cheapo bias ply tires on it and it does a pretty good job in the woods,






SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Sawyer Rob said:


> What do you do when you want to pull a few logs out of where there's LOT'S of stubs that are hard on tires? Well, what you "don't do", is use a tractor that has "hi-dollar" radials on it!
> 
> Here's a couple picts.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tractor has cheapo bias ply tires on it and it does a pretty good job in the woods,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



Nice looking tractor SR. Who made that one?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ryan'smilling said:


> Nice looking tractor SR. Who made that one?


 SAME, Italian made...

They are pretty good tractors, good power and heavy built...

SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Sawyer Rob said:


> SAME, Italian made...
> 
> They are pretty good tractors, good power and heavy built...
> 
> SR



I got another question for you, if you don't mind. What's the parts supply like for your deutz machines? I'd like to add a 50-60hp tractor in the next few years. Something diesel and fuel efficient, but not too expensive. I've seen some nice deutzs for a lot less than Ford/New Holland, et al and obviously a fraction of the cost of a Deere.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Ryan'smilling said:


> Funny, the similarities continue. I split 32" long rounds for my syrup cooker. That way I can cut them in half to make 16"s if I run out of stove wood. I put them onto racks I make out of 8' pallets. View attachment 697719
> 
> 
> What size evaporator so you run? How many taps?


4x14 with a large ro. 1700 taps all buckets. Did 400 gallons of syrup last year. Best year was 900 in 2013. We have a room that's 16x20 on the end of the sugar house. With that filled to the rafters I figured there's enough there for 600 gallons with the ro.


----------



## abbott295

I think that blue Massey needs a couple of those blue Chinese saws to go with it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ryan'smilling said:


> I got another question for you, if you don't mind. What's the parts supply like for your deutz machines? I'd like to add a 50-60hp tractor in the next few years. Something diesel and fuel efficient, but not too expensive. I've seen some nice deutzs for a lot less than Ford/New Holland, et al and obviously a fraction of the cost of a Deere.


 I guess it depends on what series of Deutz you are talking about? The 06 and 07 series are legendary in being simple and reliable. They aren't perfect though...

As for parts, one that hasn't been abused, won't need many, but you can find parts at old Deutz dealers, although they are EXPENSIVE!

A nicer tractor that's just as reliable/fuel efficient and more modern and still be a simple design is the 56 series of Agco Allis. If needed, parts are more available and there are AGCO dealers around to get them from. I think they are just as reliable as the older Deutz, have much better brakes and hydraulics and you still see them used for less money than the main line brands...

A 5650 or 5660 would make you smile!

SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Sawyer Rob said:


> I guess it depends on what series of Deutz you are talking about? The 06 and 07 series are legendary in being simple and reliable. They aren't perfect though...
> 
> As for parts, one that hasn't been abused, won't need many, but you can find parts at old Deutz dealers, although they are EXPENSIVE!
> 
> A nicer tractor that's just as reliable/fuel efficient and more modern and still be a simple design is the 56 series of Agco Allis. If needed, parts are more available and there are AGCO dealers around to get them from. I think they are just as reliable as the older Deutz, have much better brakes and hydraulics and you still see them used for less money than the main line brands...
> 
> A 5650 or 5660 would make you smile!
> 
> SR



Thanks for the advice. I checked out those Agcos. Nice looking rigs. There's a couple 5660s on tractor house. About $13k asking price, but they're mfwd and have loaders. I was kinda thinking about an older 2wd in the under $10k range, but honestly, having another loader tractor with 4wd would be awesome and the price difference isn't that huge. I think waiting a little longer and going for something like that 5660 would be worth it versus buying something sooner. 

Thanks again!


----------



## alleyyooper

You might want to take a look at the Allis 180 to the 190XT, good reliable power from 60 to about 100hp on the newer 190xt .
Most are selling for less than 10K now.

I have a Allis D 17 gas that is a good running tractor. No it doesn't have the diff.lock like my 5000 Ford gas but it will do the same work with a 1/3 less fuel used.

 Al


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 697672
> View attachment 697673
> View attachment 697674
> View attachment 697675



nice ops! complete with 2 tractors and... a bobcat! u guys r troopers. looks cold there. snow scene speaks for itself.  I like that splitter!

enjoyed the show!!


----------



## GVS

alleyyooper said:


> What a shame a nice 135 painted Ford Blue. Nothing againest Fords but the Masseys look a lot better in there red.
> 
> Al


I promise you,the tractor doesn't care what color it is.They don't even care if they're painted or not.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

alleyyooper said:


> What a shame a nice 135 painted Ford Blue. Nothing againest Fords but the Masseys look a lot better in there red.
> 
> Al



I really like the Blue and the tractor, but Red is very nice too. Wheel tractors are not too practical here, but where they are usable they look awesome. Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Al, I like Allis tractors, but the 180's and 90 are getting pretty dated. Then with the tranny problems many 190XT's had, I don't think I'd buy one today...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I would be sure to test drive one before plunking money down on nd I would also ask for some type of warranty

I tried to get my brother to buy a Allis 200 with a cab. He bought. a Massey Ferguson 65 instead. said the 200 was to big for plowing his garden and useing a big Bur Vac snow blower in the winter. 
the injector pump went out and finally killed the 65.
Bought a Allis WD to replace it.








 Al


----------



## sirbuildalot

alleyyooper said:


> I would be sure to test drive one before plunking money down on nd I would also ask for some type of warranty
> 
> I tried to get my brother to buy a Allis 200 with a cab. He bought. a Massey Ferguson 65 instead. said the 200 was to big for plowing his garden and useing a big Bur Vac snow blower in the winter.
> the injector pump went out and finally killed the 65.
> Bought a Allis WD to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


 Really does look like it would pull a house down. What a moose!!!


----------



## alleyyooper

I just thought it would be great for snow blowing having a cab and those rear view mirrors.

That thing would have made the snow fly. My brother in law has a 1850 Oliver and a Geoge White snow blower and I bet that thing will pitch wet sloppy snow a good 100 feet.

If I lived there I would have gotten thre 200 and did custom snow blowing.

 Al


----------



## rancher2

Their used to be a fair amount of AC tractors in my area farming and doing acreage work. As the dealers went away so did the tractors. There are a few Agco tractors around but with the dealer being 80 miles away pretty much JD and Case IH around this area for the most part. You see a few of the other brands of the smaller tractors on some acreages around too.


----------



## alleyyooper

Yes we see a goodly number of 9, 8 and 2 N series Fords the thousand series also 3,4,5 & 7's. A good sprinkling of Ferguson and MF tractors and lots of Allis wd's and the D series and a few 180 thru 190's

But the only dealers left and most are several miles away that sell more than sub and compact tractors is JD and Case IH stuff.
That stuff is bigger stuff in the 150 + hp range.

I looked at a new compact Farmall tractor. they felt it was plated with gold and I thought it what sloppy engineering and cost way to much compaired to Kubota, New Holland, koiti, LS and others.
Even that green and yellow stuff labled JD in the compact market is powered by yamar engines. 

 Al


----------



## rwoods

Got to love those Yanmar engines; I had two different models in Deere compacts over the last 33 years. Zero issues and starts no matter the weather. Ron


----------



## Huskyuser

Hell, I'll toss my hat in!
.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

We are finally getting some cold and snow, so it's time to move more firewood up to the house,






I'm already tired of winter and it just got started! lol

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I feel your pain SR. No snow does not make a winter. Mud season day after day then below and nerly below zero just sucks.

But I havn't used near the wood I have in past winters.

 Al


----------



## al-k

50 out today after -3 Tuesday. Made a mod on my weight box to carry chain saw. Still have to come up with something for the gas and oil.


----------



## rwoods

al-k, weld an old galvanized milk crate on the box for you mix, oil and other stuff. Plenty of room; I use a double one to hold two 2 gallon cans, a gallon of bar oil, about 10 wedges, two sets each of muffs, gloves and goggles, and a 3# drilling hammer. It isn’t mounted; I just toss it in the truck. For your tractor, if you can find one of the old long single row rectangular ones would be even better. My father used one mounted to the tractor roll bar for years.

Ron


----------



## al-k

Made up one for the other side to hold the 441. 
Now for the gas and oil and all the other stuff. May need a bigger tractor.


----------



## rwoods

Or less weight in the box. LOL. Ron


----------



## al-k

I grabbed some antifreeze from work to load the tires with. 
Also got to try the forks out on a pallet of white oak
I put it right in the garage by the door.


----------



## CUCV

The Kubota was on a job so I decided to bring the Wacker in the woods with me this weekend. We were about 20 minutes from home, I cut and brought a young man to toss rounds and drive the wood out of the woods with the Wacker. In a day and a half we harvested and brought 1.5 cord to my folks, 1.5 cord home for my self and 6 cord to sell. The wacker proved to be fast and nimble but doesn't like very uneven terrain or side slopes.


----------



## anlrolfe

stihlfanboy said:


> 4x14 with a large ro. 1700 taps all buckets. Did 400 gallons of syrup last year. Best year was 900 in 2013. We have a room that's 16x20 on the end of the sugar house. With that filled to the rafters I figured there's enough there for 600 gallons with the ro. View attachment 697888



NOTHING like the smell of a sugar shack...


----------



## Ryan'smilling

stihlfanboy said:


> 4x14 with a large ro. 1700 taps all buckets. Did 400 gallons of syrup last year. Best year was 900 in 2013. We have a room that's 16x20 on the end of the sugar house. With that filled to the rafters I figured there's enough there for 600 gallons with the ro. View attachment 697888



I missed this post last week. 4x14 here too. No RO though. I hung buckets until 2 years ago. Used to run 300-400. That was plenty. I can't imagine running almost 2000. Switched to vacuum because the 3/16 tubing made it so cheap. Made about 185 gallons on 300 taps last year!!


----------



## rwoods

CUCV said:


> The Kubota was on a job so I decided to bring the Wacker in the woods with me this weekend. We were about 20 minutes from home, I cut and brought a young man to toss rounds and drive the wood out of the woods with the Wacker. In a day and a half we harvested and brought 1.5 cord to my folks, 1.5 cord home for my self and 6 cord to sell. The wacker proved to be fast and nimble but doesn't like very uneven terrain or side slopes.



I assume the Kubota is a wheel tractor. If so, how does it compare with the Walker on uneven terrain and side slopes?

Ron


----------



## CUCV

Spit and stacked a cord of the wood from this weekend last night. I took all the tops and branches for myself, I'll sell the nicer wood. There has got to be over 1500 pieces in this cord.


----------



## chucker

CUCV said:


> Spit and stacked a cord of the wood from this weekend last night. I took all the tops and branches for myself, I'll sell the nicer wood. There has got to be over 1500 pieces in this cord.


? how many pieces does it take to make a cord?


----------



## chucker

answer! one(1) if its big enough.


----------



## CUCV

My Kubota is a L5740 compact tractor. The loader is fixed to the frame back to the fixed rear axle with a front axle that articulates up and down to follow the terrain. So the loader is always in line with the counter weight of the machine, The Wacker is an articulating loader that articulates to steer and the front half of the machine articulates up and down relative to the rear. In a straight line on level ground the Wacker has amazing lifting capacity and is very comfortable and controllable. I believe it has 4000 lb working load and 8000 lb tipping load. When articulated on uneven ground the loader comes out of line from the counterweight and the loader does not get side to side assistance from the counterweight as it is free to rotate.

Chucker, I have looked for that perfect 1 cord log, just haven't found it yet.


----------



## H-Ranch

chucker said:


> ? how many pieces does it take to make a cord? answer! one(1) if its big enough.





CUCV said:


> Chucker, I have looked for that perfect 1 cord log, just haven't found it yet.


Got it!


----------



## CUCV

Now we just need to find a wood boiler it can fit in and let it burn for a month.


----------



## Huskyuser

al-k said:


> I grabbed some antifreeze from work to load the tires with. View attachment 700086
> Also got to try the forks out on a pallet of white oakView attachment 700087
> I put it right in the garage by the door.



What model Kubota you got there.............gorgeous!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Huskyuser said:


> What model Kubota you got there.............gorgeous!


 Doesn't look like a Kubota to me... Now you are going to be in trouble with the Kubota folks!!

SR


----------



## al-k

Huskyuser said:


> What model Kubota you got there.............gorgeous!


Thanks Sorry to tell you it's a Kioti ck 2610


----------



## Huskyuser

al-k said:


> Thanks Sorry to tell you it's a Kioti ck 2610



Still a nice looking machine!

What do they go for and is it available with a FEL and backhoe?


----------



## al-k

Huskyuser said:


> Still a nice looking machine!
> 
> What do they go for and is it available with a FEL and backhoe?


yes and yes no backhoe on mine and with a bucket and grapple it was 20k


----------



## Sawyer Rob

With mid 40F temps, we have a lot of wet heavy snow, and that makes it a pain to fill firewood boxes, but my wife and me got it done today. And, I got some moved to the house,







I think we will wait until the snow melts some, before we fill any more...

As a side note... The NEW "supper whammy" Deka group 31, 950 CCA battery I put in my loader tractor seven months ago, would barely turn the motor over this week! SO, I took it back yesterday and they replaced it under warr., we will see how long this one last!

SR


----------



## al-k

I started yesterday adding some LED lights

can't see with the bucket up a foot or more.


----------



## al-k

I finished the lights on the back yesterday. 
I know I drilled a hole in the ROPS.


----------



## avason

I’ve been playing with the idea of getting a car lift! I’m jealous.


----------



## rancher2

avason said:


> I’ve been playing with the idea of getting a car lift! I’m jealous.




I found a like new condition used Mohawk car lift and installed it in my building four years ago. The only regret I have is I should have installed one 20 years ago.


----------



## alleyyooper

Just be really carefull and use the tall jack stands with the lift.

Isn't a pretty sight seeing a man crushed under a car that fell off the lift.


 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I know a guy that bought a new Chevy pu, he took it in for some minor thing and the tech drove it into the shop. Then all the techs went to lunch and when they came back, the NEW Corvette that was on the lift next to my friends new pu, well it fell off the lift landing on the box of my friends new pu!!

I bet someone got fired that day!

SR


----------



## al-k

With four vehicles to change the oil on it sure beats lying on the ground. I have seen a couple come off a lift, lucky none off mine. I got a good deal on that one. My buddy has a shop and bought all the lifts from a GM dealer ship that closed. He didn't need the one I have, only a 7000 lb but will pick up every thing I have.


----------



## avason

alleyyooper said:


> Just be really carefull and use the tall jack stands with the lift.
> 
> Isn't a pretty sight seeing a man crushed under a car that fell off the lift.
> 
> 
> Al


@Taxmantoo posted a video describing that on the WTF thread. Crazy!


----------



## al-k

I got the front lights done today.

Now I need some snow so I can out and use them.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

al-k said:


> I got the front lights done today.View attachment 713340
> View attachment 713341
> Now I need some snow so I can out and use them.



I'd be happy to send you some of ours. 8" or more yesterday and another 4-8" over the next 24 hours.


----------



## al-k

Ryan'smilling said:


> I'd be happy to send you some of ours. 8" or more yesterday and another 4-8" over the next 24 hours.


on second thought I'll pass, lol


----------



## timbrjackrussel

timbrjackrussel said:


> View attachment 390437
> 
> B414 Diesel, power steering, Norse 400 Winch, chains ,loaded tires. About 40 HP.
> Always starts, good engine. Not very pretty but it works great. Picture taken 1PM Dec. 29 2014


I found this booklet Farm Tractor In The Forest, don't know if it has been posted before. 
https://www.maine.gov/dacf/mfs/publications/general_publications/farm_tractor_in_the_forest.pdf


----------



## al-k

Made my first firewood box yesterday. Hold's about a 1/4 cord.

Seems to handle it OK, the curl is about at its max I think. Lift is no problem. Now I need 9 more to get me through a year. I hope to drop cut split and fill box so I don't touch it again till it goes to the stove.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

al-k said:


> Made my first firewood box yesterday. Hold's about a 1/4 cord.View attachment 716406
> View attachment 716407
> Seems to handle it OK, the curl is about at its max I think. Lift is no problem. Now I need 9 more to get me through a year. I hope to drop cut split and fill box so I don't touch it again till it goes to the stove.


Looks good. I am trying the mesh bags. Each one is about 35 cubic feet, set on a skid to move and can be stacked two high. 17 dollars each. As I use up the wood in the bags just fold them up and stack the skids until I fill them up again.
Do you not need 19 more so that 10 can be drying for the next year?


----------



## al-k

oops Not thinking far enough ahead.


----------



## al-k

timbrjackrussel said:


> Looks good. I am trying the mesh bags. Each one is about 35 cubic feet, set on a skid to move and can be stacked two high. 17 dollars each. As I use up the wood in the bags just fold them up and stack the skids until I fill them up again.
> Do you not need 19 more so that 10 can drying for the next year?


So with the bags you just through the wood in, don't stack it?


----------



## timbrjackrussel

al-k said:


> So with the bags you just through the wood in, don't stack it?


We have filled 2 mesh bags to start with. The wood is stacked so as to not damage the bags. The bags are very tough and I hope that they will last a few years.
I set the skid with the bag on it on top of another not so good skid so the good skid doesn't freeze to the ground or rot.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

timbrjackrussel said:


> We have filled 2 mesh bags to start with. The wood is stacked so as to not damage the bags. The bags are very tough and I hope that they will last a few years.
> I set the skid with the bag on it on top of another not so good skid so the good skid doesn't freeze to the ground or rot.


The mesh firewood bags
http://bagsuppliesca.ipage.com/wp/?page_id=64


----------



## Ryan'smilling

al-k said:


> Made my first firewood box yesterday. Hold's about a 1/4 cord.View attachment 716406
> View attachment 716407
> Seems to handle it OK, the curl is about at its max I think. Lift is no problem. Now I need 9 more to get me through a year. I hope to drop cut split and fill box so I don't touch it again till it goes to the stove.



Hope you got a lot of weight hanging off the back. Also, make sure that seatbelt is buckled.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

Ryan'smilling said:


> Hope you got a lot of weight hanging off the back. Also, make sure that seatbelt is buckled.


No seat belt on my tractor, winch and loaded tires with chains on the back. Power steering is great with a skid of wood on the forks.


----------



## dancan

A pic stolen from another site that was found on the webz

https://************************/fo...65188644993_8417062424623972352_n-jpg.203879/

FFS


----------



## dancan




----------



## alleyyooper

Now that is what I call getting into your work. wonder if it fell where he wanted it?


 Al


----------



## avason

dancan said:


> View attachment 724930


What the....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

timbrjackrussel said:


> Looks good. I am trying the mesh bags. Each one is about 35 cubic feet, set on a skid to move and can be stacked two high. 17 dollars each. As I use up the wood in the bags just fold them up and stack the skids until I fill them up again.
> Do you not need 19 more so that 10 can be drying for the next year?



I use vented FIBCs for doing seasoned wood. The link posted calls them "*Stripe Vented Bag"*
I got them here:https://flex-e-sack.com/products/35x41x54-ventilated-fibc-2500lb-50pcs

They hold about 1/3 cord off the conveyor. I do fill to as much as they will hold, so it's well heaped up over the top (probably a good 12" taller than the bag)

So far has worked well. Did find out last year that they have to be covered if it's going to be rainy (typical for fall here), otherwise the bottom third will not dry out and just about turn into a mushroom factory. I leave 6-8" space around each to help with air flow.
Probably could stack 2 high if they were against each other, but then it wouldn't dry. I've been trying to come up with a way to stack, even thought of pallet racking or something like that.

I bought 100 to try and season ~20-25 cords to see how well it would sell. Problem is with drying wood for firewood bundles, I'm not left with a ton of room.

May try out some of the mesh ones to see if they dry wood out any better.


----------



## rwoods

I had my little Deere in the woods today. Worked fine except the 1 1/2 hours it took to crank it and keep it running. Fuel must have gelled in the low temperatures. Ran the battery down trying to restart it after it quickly ran through the flowing fuel. Ron


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Fuel gelled in Tn.?? Dang! How cold was it?

SR


----------



## rwoods

I’m just guessing. This is the second time this winter. Fires up easily as always then in a few seconds it quits. Won’t restart until you crank and crank. After a while (more than my battery will last), it will sputter and spits so long as you keep the starter spinning; eventually it will keep running spewing white smoke for a while. After it is gets warm it runs like a top.

Temperature was 27. By the time I got it started it was probably 37. Tractor has been in the shade for a few weeks - got down in the teens but also up to 60 in that time.

Ron


----------



## al-k

I had a old 680 case backhoe like that. One little shot of starting fluid and that was it. Don't use a lot if you do this.


----------



## alleyyooper

I would get a jug of fuel anti Gell and follow the instructions and put that in the tank.

 Al


----------



## NCPABill

rwoods said:


> I had my little Deere in the woods today. Worked fine except the 1 1/2 hours it took to crank it and keep it running. Fuel must have gelled in the low temperatures. Ran the battery down trying to restart it after it quickly ran through the flowing fuel. Ron
> 
> View attachment 725196


Here in Northern Pennsylvania, you'd be money ahead to change the fuel filter. Use some power service "red" in the new filter to clean out the gel. 

Good luck!


----------



## NCPABill

timbrjackrussel said:


> We have filled 2 mesh bags to start with. The wood is stacked so as to not damage the bags. The bags are very tough and I hope that they will last a few years.
> I set the skid with the bag on it on top of another not so good skid so the good skid doesn't freeze to the ground or rot.



Here's an American made? local to me manufacturer of bags too. http://www.dinobags.com/firewood-bags.

They are good community members too!


----------



## Woodchuck71

What he said.Change your fuel filters often with this ULS Diesel.
I know in my truck,haven't gelled in 20 some years,bought a new pete in 2013,28°(YES!!),I sat on the side of the road.
Explained to me (and I have no science to back this claim up),the filters are so much finer and once they gel the waxy substance(paraffin? ) won't clean out again.
Now always keep spare ones and a wrench with me.


----------



## Woodchuck71

I


NCPABill said:


> Here in Northern Pennsylvania, you'd be money ahead to change the fuel filter. Use some power service "red" in the new filter to clean out the gel.
> 
> Good luck!


YES


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, guys. What is power service red? A fuel treatment available at the parts store? I haven’t had a diesel “freeze up” since 1984. I was pretty unhappy yesterday.

Ron


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rwoods said:


> Thanks, guys. What is power service red? A fuel treatment available at the parts store? I haven’t had a diesel “freeze up” since 1984. I was pretty unhappy yesterday.
> 
> Ron



Power service is a pretty good additive for diesel. It comes in a white bottle for preventative use and is blended in your fuel supply or tank. They also make a red bottle for use once the gelling has already occurred.

This stuff:


----------



## alleyyooper

Some call it red but it is really called 911. Auto parts people would give you a roll eye look asking for power service red.

 Al


----------



## farmer steve

rwoods said:


> Thanks, guys. What is power service red? A fuel treatment available at the parts store? I haven’t had a diesel “freeze up” since 1984. I was pretty unhappy yesterday.
> 
> Ron


Morning Ron. just curious as to what diesel fuel you are using. green,red(off road) or something else. i know up this way the green pump fuel is treated with anti-gel in the winter. Same with #2 heating oil where tanks are outside. + 1 on mayge a fuel filter change. when was the last time glow plugs were replaced? sorry for all the questions but i know fuel problems are a pita. iv'e had them.


----------



## hseII

My little Firewood Tractor.







You just can see her. 

She’s a sweet little short Japanese Girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rwoods

farmer steve said:


> Morning Ron. just curious as to what diesel fuel you are using. green,red(off road) or something else. i know up this way the green pump fuel is treated with anti-gel in the winter. Same with #2 heating oil where tanks are outside. + 1 on mayge a fuel filter change. when was the last time glow plugs were replaced? sorry for all the questions but i know fuel problems are a pita. iv'e had them.



Green. Our winter has been pretty mild so I doubt it was a winter blend. This model Yanmar doesn’t have glow plugs. Intake air is heated somehow.

Fuel in the tank is probably from the same batch the last time this happened.

Ron p


----------



## dancan

No glow on mine either , it's a grid heater that will preheat the diesel , mine doesn't work so when the temps are 25 and below I'll give it a quick sniff of quick start .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

rwoods said:


> Green. Our winter has been pretty mild so I doubt it was a winter blend. This model Yanmar doesn’t have glow plugs. Intake air is heated somehow.
> 
> Fuel in the tank is probably from the same batch the last time this happened.
> 
> Ron p


Yanmar ..well most of the older Yanmars (including mine) actually start a small diesel fire in the intake to heat the incoming air. It's a neat setup that requires very little amperage and is pretty simple. The same setup is used in marine engines too. 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/thermostart.htm


My little tractor....no firewood duty here though.


----------



## grizz55chev

rwoods said:


> I’m just guessing. This is the second time this winter. Fires up easily as always then in a few seconds it quits. Won’t restart until you crank and crank. After a while (more than my battery will last), it will sputter and spits so long as you keep the starter spinning; eventually it will keep running spewing white smoke for a while. After it is gets warm it runs like a top.
> 
> Temperature was 27. By the time I got it started it was probably 37. Tractor has been in the shade for a few weeks - got down in the teens but also up to 60 in that time.
> 
> Ron


Change the fuel filter, I experienced these very same symptoms on my diesel generator. The filter cured it.


----------



## rwoods

Jimmy in NC said:


> Yanmar ..well most of the older Yanmars (including mine) actually start a small diesel fire in the intake to heat the incoming air. It's a neat setup that requires very little amperage and is pretty simple. The same setup is used in marine engines too.
> 
> https://www.hoyetractor.com/thermostart.htm
> 
> 
> My little tractor....no firewood duty here though.



Good info. Like the 650. My first tractor was a 750. Sold it and all my attachments to finance 3rd baby 27 years ago.
It saw a little personal logging duty. I managed to break one of the draft arms off skidding. Ron


----------



## rwoods

grizz55chev said:


> Change the fuel filter, I experienced these very same symptoms on my diesel generator. The filter cured it.



On the agenda, thanks. Ron


----------



## grizz55chev

rwoods said:


> On the agenda, thanks. Ron


My old generator was bought used 7 yrs ago, it has over 10k on the hrs. meter, I just changed the oil, set the valves and cleaned the fuel filter, I’m still looking for a new one. It’s a 2001 model of a yanmar clone, and has served me well when the power goes off! It uses less than half the fuel that my old gas geny did, and runs all day on about 2 gal of fuel! I only started researching the maintenance on it when it became harder to start, it’s that reliable!


----------



## dave_dj1

Here's my new toy...umm I mean firewood tractor


----------



## nighthunter

dave_dj1 said:


> Here's my new toy...umm I mean firewood tractor


best of luck with your new toy er I mean workhorse


----------



## Garandman

This is a 2013 Kubota L3200, purchased as a left over so no Final Tier IV emissions. R4 Industrial tires, rears are filled. We have a 5cu ft ballast box filled with granite and some chains, total weight probably 7-800 lbs. Ofa Eko8 chains on back, some ATV studded diamond chains on the front. Soil is sandy so we harvest a lot of leaners. We have an LED spot/flood mounted with rare earth magnets so we can move it around: above ROPS plowing, below in woods, reversed for backing up.





This tractor had SSQD. Don’t have a grapple but pallet forks are really useful.


----------



## avason

dave_dj1 said:


> Here's my new toy...umm I mean firewood tractor


Help me out here! I could have you mixed up with someone else but isn’t that your 3rd tractor in the past year? Not sure if it’s you or someone else. Either way...nice tractor!


----------



## avason

Garandman said:


> This is a 2013 Kubota L3200, purchased as a left over so no Final Tier IV emissions. R4 Industrial tires, rears are filled. We have a 5cu ft ballast box filled with granite and some chains, total weight probably 7-800 lbs. Ofa Eko8 chains on back, some ATV studded diamond chains on the front. Soil is sandy so we harvest a lot of leaners. We have an LED spot/flood mounted with rare earth magnets so we can move it around: above ROPS plowing, below in woods, reversed for backing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tractor had SSQD. Don’t have a grapple but pallet forks are really useful.


That’s some pretty deep snow...mine wouldn’t have made it 15 feet. It’s nice being able to work in those conditions!


----------



## Customtaco

rwoods said:


> I had my little Deere in the woods today. Worked fine except the 1 1/2 hours it took to crank it and keep it running. Fuel must have gelled in the low temperatures. Ran the battery down trying to restart it after it quickly ran through the flowing fuel. Ron
> 
> View attachment 725196



I recognize that tractor and those chainsaws lol


----------



## rancher2

avason said:


> That’s some pretty deep snow...mine wouldn’t have made it 15 feet. It’s nice being able to work in those condition's
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen more tire chains on farm tractors and skid loaders around here this winter than in probably twenty years. We got a layer of ice down and then it snowed and keep snowing and you could get any traction to push the snow. I didn't even have any chains for the 2011 Bobcat I bought new. My chains went with the old skid loader when I sold it . Finally got some old semi truck chains out and cut them down and made a set for the Bobcat. I sold both sets of 18.4x38 tractor chains I had setting in the shed that I hadn't used in years. It was a winter we will remember cold and lots of snow.


----------



## rwoods

Brian Belt said:


> I recognize that tractor and those chainsaws lol



Welcome to the forum. Now you know where I go to relieve a little stress when I am not cutting. Ron


----------



## dave_dj1

avason said:


> Help me out here! I could have you mixed up with someone else but isn’t that your 3rd tractor in the past year? Not sure if it’s you or someone else. Either way...nice tractor!


Yes, actually it's my fourth tractor....LOL
I bought and sold a few to work my way towards a new one.
Ford 3000, Kubota 1550 for a week, Kubota L2850 that I just sold
I actually bought a 2007 Massey 1540 4 years ago with low hours that I sold also.
There's money to be made in used tractors if you are patient, buy bargains, list for sale, get to use it while it's for sale=profit  and fun


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Most of you probably remember I was working on my log hauling running gear, that I over loaded with logs and tore one corner nearly off. Here's a pict. after we had it pulled/bent quite a ways back up, it was laying almost flat, when we got started!






My wife added heat, as I pulled with the come-along... Once I had it at the shop, I "bent" it back into alinement and did some welding,






Anyway, I bought some 3x3-1/4" angle and reinforced the whole back end, as this gear is getting pretty old!






I also used some steel I had lying around, and welded it in where I couldn't use bolts,






Rather than spend several days removing both reaches to straighten them, I just pulled them straight as best I could with a come-along, and bolted angle along side them for reinforcement,






Here's the two drills I used, the half in Dewalt "brushless" for the pilot hole, and the Milwaukee for the half inch hole.






After owning a "brushless" Dewalt, I will NEVER go back to a brush drill ever! The brushless are MUCH lighter, have more power and the batts last longer!! BTW, IF, you aren't using "Tap Magic" when you are drilling or tapping holes, you are working waaaay too hard!!

Anyway, here's the last two pieces, ready to bolt on!






and then, I thought I'd go get a couple hard maple logs, I left out in the woods to "spalt",






And with a piece of maple "firewood" on top, I headed home,






On the way, I had two does trying to lead me away, so I went really slow and looked for what I knew, I must have been very close to, and here's what I found,






It wasn't much bigger than a cocker spaniel, I only saw the one and not to bother them, I took a couple picts., and went on my way...

At some point, I'll build cross bunks with pockets in them, but that's a job for another time!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice work on the wagon running gear.

A pair of does trying to lead you away? Here the does split up from their family groups and don't seem to get back together till about mid July when they show off their babies to the other does.

Mowing the front lawn the other day I was whizing by a flower bed of Kare's she has gotten a bit behind on. Some thing didn't look right.






















Kare informed me she wasn't going to do much with that flower bed because of the milk weed for the Monarks.


 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> A pair of does trying to lead you away? Here the does split up from their family groups and don't seem to get back together till about mid July when they show off their babies to the other does.
> Al


 I think she had dropped that fawn just hours before I got there... Last spring, I was driving by a doe that was dropping a fawn as I drove by, I just drove by slow and didn't even stop...

After they get them dry, a short time later they leave the fawns so as to not draw attention to them, as the newborns have no scent. Only coming back to feed them until the fawns get bigger...

SR


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have a 743 Bobcat that I have not used very much for firewood. In the past I used an IH crawler with a 4 in 1 bucket. With the last winter snow fall I am stopped with out a nimble tractor. It will take some TLC to get it back producing. Thanks


----------



## cantoo

Sawyer, I did the same thing you did but only ended up bending the reach. I decided to spend the time and build some wheel bump rails. Now I can drag it right around a tree if I have to.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

OK, it's time to take the next step in cutting/removing tree's...

I'm waaaay past tired of what it leaves behind, like this one along the lane between my fields! AND has already been hit at least once with a haybine!










I could dig it out, or push it out with a dozer, but that just makes too much of a mess, so it's time for me to deal with them in the next best way! ROADTRIP!!!






Here it is with the box off, as I unloaded it,






These teeth look like they will get something done!






The road trip caused me to get a little behind on my work, when I get caught up, I'll put it on my tractor and see how it does...





SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Mount on the 3 point and run straight off the PTO, shear pins I suppose?

How can you get any work done with all the *)^)*()_*RR$(*^% rain we have had?

It is making some nice hay though, If you can get in the field and cut it and some how dry it to bail.
So wet suppose it will get chopped and put in a silo.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Mount on the 3 point and run straight off the PTO, shear pins I suppose?
> Al


 Yup, full power right off the pto, no belts, chains or gear box...

If you over load it, the cutter can pivot up out of the cut some, to lighten the load, also the drive line is protected by a drive line slip clutch. There's no shear pins to replace...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Woodland mills model? Sounds like the kitty cats meow.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Woodland mills model? Sounds like the kitty cats meow.
> 
> Al


 Yes, and hopefully it will be as good as it sounds...

It's design is very simple not much to go wrong, as long as the bearings and steel is good quality, and that I will find out soon enough.

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Lady that hired me to do some land scapeing hired a guy to come in with a trailer mounted stump grinder. It sure did make quick work of the stumps. But it threw/broke off some of the teeth, told me they each cost a couple hundred dollars if I remember right.

I've Just been cutting grooves in the stumps I need gone and fill with salt. The deer do the rest eatting on the stump and it also rotting away from the moisture.



 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Some breakage is old wore out teeth and others is operator error, or unseen trash/rocks in the ground...

6 replacement teeth are just under $100.00, hit rocks or get over aggressive and you can break teeth...

At least they are very easy to replace...





SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I felt he was trying to remove to much stump at a time. It was a couple big old hickorys.

So much rain her I am now floating the logs from the woods to a cut area near by.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

These 3 were parked a couple hundred yards down the road from me for 9 days. 





This one was across the road from those for 9 days. 






Then they were gone for 2 days and then back plus a front loader back hoe tractor. Yesterday they had babbies I guees and there are now 6 setting there where the 3 had been. 
I am guessing 3 million dollars worth of tractors and equipment just idel and only 30% of the corn this farmer puts in done.
When do you say screw it and throw in the towel and hope it drys so you can do some sort of mid summer crop like winter wheat?

 Al


----------



## al-k

I grabbed some scrap from work and decided to make a couple of boxes to hold my chains.


----------



## DSW

alleyyooper said:


> I am guessing 3 million dollars worth of tractors and equipment just idel and only 30% of the corn this farmer puts in done.
> When do you say screw it and throw in the towel and hope it drys so you can do some sort of mid summer crop like winter wheat?
> 
> Al



They have insurance. 

I'm sure they're not as thrilled as anybody about the weather but there's always next year.


----------



## blades

yep crop insurance. things were not too bad last year until the 9 tornados hit on the same day, still a lot damage to crops and property over a 3 county area. all small ones. this is WI's tornado alley though where my home is.


----------



## alleyyooper

Yes I am sure the farmers get some sort of crop insurance, Always thought the crop had to be in to collect. 
But for sure all the workers who are not working to get the crop in are not happy and can not collect squat.

All the seads and fertlizers not used this year can beused next year so the seed and fertlizer sellers get screwed on next years sales. 

It all comes around at one time or another to all but the collector of the insurance but bet they make a whole lot more from a crop that has been harvested.


 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

NOT all farmers have crop insurance, most bigger farmers do, but not all...

Many planted corn and the seed rotted in the wet ground, so they are out the seed, fert, and all the time/fuel ect. they have into it.

SR


----------



## DSW

alleyyooper said:


> Yes I am sure the farmers get some sort of crop insurance, Always thought the crop had to be in to collect.
> But for sure all the workers who are not working to get the crop in are not happy and can not collect squat.




Crop has to be in and by a certain time in my state. 

Like I said they know there's no chance of a record year but it keeps them from losing the farm.





Sawyer Rob said:


> NOT all farmers have crop insurance, most bigger farmers do, but not all...
> 
> Many planted corn and the seed rotted in the wet ground, so they are out the seed, fert, and all the time/fuel ect. they have into it.
> 
> SR



The guys who's equipment he took pictures of, have insurance. 

This is a whole other topic but our system is set up to nearly force people to go all in. People used to think you don't put you eggs in one basket but now with all the regulations/paperwork/insurance a guy practically has to commit. A small farmer may only farm and still not have insurance and that's unfortunate. But a guy can't legally dabble in multiple ventures anymore. Emphasis on legally and dabble. Beer money here and there sure but you catch the wrong persons attention and that beer money will come up a bit short.

My grandpa was a carpenter, farmer, ran a sawmill, cut logs, and did his own trucking and that was all for work, making a living not just fiddling around. His words "those days are over."


----------



## alleyyooper

Your right Rob not all can claim crop insurance. The pictures of the equipment setting I took belong to thr biggest crop farmer in the area. On the local news TV 12 Flint he told reporters he had till June 15th to clain crop damage and only had 15 % of the corn in. Still had 5 days to get more in by the June 15th dead line. 

Didn't make that dead line only had 40% in the ground then.
Corns done finished to late except if you have cattle and do inslage.

Soy Beans are still being planted this week. should finish by the 20th of July.


 Al


----------



## al-k

A couple more small mods to the weight box.


----------



## Jaked3187

Here's my firewood tractor


----------



## alleyyooper

I would like to see your chain saw carrier better.

 Al


----------



## Jaked3187

That's all I have at the moment.its made from 1/2" thick cutting board.i cut 3 pieces total and cut out the center piece to hold the bar then bolted the 3 pieces together and then to the loader tower.


----------



## al-k

I put some 3" wheel spacers on. I haven't had a chance to try them yet.


----------



## dancan




----------



## VW Splitter

Hey guys does this count, if it’s a homemade firewood tractor? It’s got tractor tires front and rear. Got a handy winch to pull the wood or tractor out. Which ever needs pulling. I just finished the handy luggage rack to carry all the firewood tools. Does not have the ever so handy 3 point lift, but does have a receiver hitch to pull the splitter or trailer. It will move on thru the field faster than your average tractor. And it’s a 2 seater. You can haul your helper right there beside you. A front end loader on it would be nice , but not sure how to hook it on. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hddnis

That's a firewood go-getter.


----------



## Richard_

Got this 2 weeks ago , it's a great little helper !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today was the day to get my fall firewood cutting started AND this is the first tree,






It's tornado damaged, so I rotary cut all the HEAVY brush out from around it...






AND as it was a very dangerous one to cut down, I asked a friend who is an arborist, to come help me cut it, and a few others down too. And that's exactly what we did today.

It had a HUGE base with three big tree's coming out of it,






There was a LOT of broken off limbs ect. that had to come out first, so we hooked the winch line onto them and winched them out,






The big ones that were REALLY holding on, we winched on them to pull the trunks over,






Here's the last one, ready to come down,






as I winched it over,






Each of the three attached trees were pretty big,






and that just left the stump. See the wire in it? Dad and me, put that fence up more than 50 years ago!!






Then it was on to the next one, a hard maple,






and another hard maple,






and then this bitternut hickory. It sure looks good, UNTIL you get up to it, and it's split in two, for 20 feet!






Pallet forks with grapple, sure takes care of the brush!






We did a few others too, but that's all the picts for today!

SR


----------



## rwoods

SR, enjoyed the pictures. Especially like the part where you got help putting that tree down. I am guessing but I would bet outside loggers and other professionals you probably have as much or more falling experience than most on this forum. Glad to see someone who isn’t too proud (or ignorant) to seek help. 

Ron


----------



## alleyyooper

Good job Robb, will that make enough fire wood for a season?

I have some I need to get that was taken down by a tree service at my mother in laws house. One was a huge popple nearly 40 inches in dia. hit by lighting 4 years ago and cracked more every year in the wind.

 Al


----------



## bowtechmadman

Great pictures SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

rwoods said:


> SR, enjoyed the pictures. Especially like the part where you got help putting that tree down. I am guessing but I would bet outside loggers and other professionals you probably have as much or more falling experience than most on this forum. Glad to see someone who isn’t too proud (or ignorant) to seek help.
> 
> Ron


 Thanks guys, I'm cutting this for 20/21 heating season, as the oak will never be dry enough for the 19/20 season.

I'm not sure if there's enough for the whole season, IF I only heat with wood, but I switched propane suppliers and am getting propane much cheaper now. I plan to use both, propane and wood, at least until propane once again goes waaay up in price.

Ron, my arborist friend is a kind of a Stihl guy, I think the only reason he came over is so he can spend a day using "better" saws, as we used my saws all day,











SR


----------



## alleyyooper

I can under stand.

 Al


----------



## sirbuildalot

Hey Rob, I’m seriously looking at the Woodland Mills stump grinder. I like other brands swinging side to side setup, but the Woodland Mills units price point is all I really want to spend. How is yours working out. I also really like their chipper and multi lander logging trailer


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sorry, I haven't used it enough to give you an honest answer to your question... 

I'm not exactly sure when I will get to either...

SR


----------



## rwoods

Took my new firewood tractor (2003 JD 4710) on a shakedown run today though I am not quite finished with it. It did all I asked it to do but while on the two mile road trip it developed a loose connection somewhere in the momentary switch circuit I wired into the factory diverter valve circuit to operate the grapple. Have to pull a rear wheel and fender to get at it. Hopefully I will get to it before the season starts in two weeks.

Old Firewooder (1999 JD 4400) with long boom attached.











New Firewooder with short boom attached.







Side by comparison.



Ron


----------



## mountainguyed67

Here’s my firewood tractor.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Buck#1 said:


> View attachment 348208
> 
> my fav fire wood tractor



What machine is this?


----------



## J3 Driver

My a tractor but a splitter I rent every once in a great while if I have big stuff to split. 






At 20 bucks a day it’s well worth it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mountainguyed67

I have never seen a splitter with claw on it before, that would be a good deal to rent at that price.


----------



## rwoods

I would call $20 per day a bargain for that set-up. Wish there was one like that around here. Ron


----------



## blades

unlees you build your own those claw rigs are pricy


----------



## alleyyooper

Bet if you watched ads where they cut saw logs and pulp you could find cheap used ones needing a hrydrlic rebuild.

 Al


----------



## al-k

Put some chains on and about 275 studs in the front tires. Little bit of a hard ride on the driveway but in the woods its great.


----------



## alleyyooper

I would like to see a better picture of the studs and some information as to brand and type.

 Al


----------



## al-k

These are the studs. Sanon tire snow spikes stud screws 100 pcs 12 mm from amazon I think they were 18 bucks for a 100. Used about 250 for both fronts. Takes a 4.5 mm socket which I had.


There are some much better ones for more money but I wanted to see how they worked. Seem to help I did not do any 180s last couple times plowing the driveway.


----------



## alleyyooper

Yup look like the ones I used in the ATV tires.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Time for some firewood tractors...

I've been splitting a load of oak I brought home,






Some of the rounds are heavier than I want to lift, so out comes a plank to easily roll them right up onto the splitters beam,






and get pushed once or twice, through the 4-way wedge,






and then the splits get stacked into drying boxes,






that get moved away with a my tractor,






Once dry, I'm going to have some nice firewood!

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

I don’t lift my logs, they stay on the ground. Sorry for the side view, I’ll try to get a better picture.


----------



## alleyyooper

Hey Rob good to see your back cutting, splitting, stacking and drying the wood.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> I don’t lift my logs, they stay on the ground.


 I don't lift my logs either, I let my tractor do that. lol







SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

alleyyooper said:


> Hey Rob good to see your back cutting, splitting, stacking and drying the wood.
> 
> Al


 Thanks Al, Spring is springing, so time to get some wood cut/split.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't lift my logs either, I let my tractor do that. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


My boy said, that doesn't look like Rob lol.
I was literally just thinking about you when he and I drove past the spot I got that big red oak log we cut all the boards out of. Just put the last of those boards on the other side of the woodshed last fall.


Since its the firewood tractor thread.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> My boy said, that doesn't look like Rob lol.


 I've become a hippie!! lol

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've become a hippie!! lol
> 
> SR


That's funny.
I forgot to say I posted that picture of my tractor/wood because that's where the black locust logs were at when we met .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Split some more wood today,






I had a bunch of "limb" wood that I didn't have to split, so that was nice






But, there was still plenty of bigger pieces to split too,






I'll go back and pick up that "kindling" later...

SR


----------



## nathan4104

from a few weeks ago, making up some birch to sell later in the fall. 
Spring is slowly coming on, the loggers are all busy trying to get as much wood to the mill before 1/2 loads come on 

so i'm out of wood!!( firewood being low priority for them) it's the perfect weather now, no mud quite yet, just near freezing, no black flys! dang!


----------



## mountainguyed67

nathan4104 said:


> get as much wood to the mill before 1/2 loads come on



What do you mean by 1/2 loads?


----------



## nathan4104

mountainguyed67 said:


> What do you mean by 1/2 loads?



Highway Dept puts weight restrictions on, most roads, X per axle due to the frost coming out of the ground which works out to basically 1/2 a load of logs on a semi, so it's not worth it for the guys to haul for 1/2 the money per trip


----------



## mountainguyed67

Okay, we don’t have that frost issue here. The loggers wait until the snow is all gone, then pull out shortly before snow in the fall. The average frost depth in California is 5”, I’m guessing it’s three feet or so where the loggers get their logs though.


----------



## chipper1

Cleaned up another bucket full today on the neighbors, I got a lot more wood over there. Right now I'm just trying to take the easy stuff and the stuff that will make our place look nicer. 


All the wood in here except the stuff against the wall will be for 21-22, and what's left against the wall that doesn't get burned before summer will be too.


----------



## alleyyooper

Load restrictions put in place here in SE Michigan now. How ever the Governor just reduced some restrictions on certain roads so food supplys and medical supplys can be brought in to replenish the supplys.
My area will probably be M24, M21, M15 M81 all main state roads off interstates to stores in towns.

I've been working in mud since the end of deer season December.
Deer hunted in mud since about Thanks giving.









It is slowly drying out but rain in the froecast again tonight.

Rob picking up the kindling with a barley fork?



 Al


----------



## mountainguyed67

From last year, pushing over a 28” incense cedar. Making a work area, we didn’t have a clear area to work in. It was all timber. We have a lot of bark beetle killed trees, so we need an area to process the mess. We’ve hauled about 25 cord out of this little area already. Brakes are squeaky because I don’t have the rear brakes working yet. Should get that done within a few months.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Moving the same stump. That’s why I prefer to push them over, then I can get the stump out of the ground. Still need to cut a couple rounds off this stump, then it can go in the burn pile.


----------



## Brownthumb

Sad to say I bought her new in 98.
She has lived her life outside but fires up everytime I jump on her.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I cut a little firewood today, and got another box moved to the drying area,






SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Last fall at the Paul Bunyan EXPO, I bought a hook a roon and the next time I went to split wood, I put it on the splitter. When I got to where the rounds were, I got off my tractor and moved the splitter valve a little and there was a LOUD POP, my hook a roon had fell slightly out of sight and when the ram moved, it broke the head right off!! I didn't even get to use it one time! lol

BUT, as you can see, I re-hung the head,






I'm also now being a lot more careful where I put it!! lol

And, I used it today, as today was a wood splitting day, and I split quite a bit of wood, along with some bigger rounds,






as always, everything gets pushed through the 4-way,






This was the biggest round of the day,






To get it down to the size splits I wanted, it had to go through the 4-way, three times,






I'm going to have to cut some more, S  N!

SR


----------



## chipper1

It sure has been some great wood gathering/splitting weather.
Here's a bit of what we got this week, lots more rubbish burnt and the woodsplitting area all cleaned up.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Nice pile chipper!

I still have to go out with buckets and pick up the "kindling" from around where I was splitting... That stuff is perfect, for fire starting!

SR


----------



## carwashguy

Here is what I started with this morning







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carwashguy

Here is what I ended up with. So wet the little Ford is useless.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownthumb

carwashguy said:


> Here is what I ended up with. So wet the little Ford is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Toyota gimmes me a hard on.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I have a Renault 70. 14 which I use a skidder pretty much. It works fine for the mostly small trees I have on my property. It has a front loader on it as well which is a great yoke.
Then I have a David Brown 1390 which is my go to general use tractor. Use it to deliver either trailer or transport box loads of firewood.
I had a Fiatagri 45 which I liked (once it stopped breaking down) but it was just to small and light for what I was doing.


----------



## carwashguy

Brownthumb said:


> That Toyota gimmes me a hard on.



89 model the last of the take off tops. Got a 350 throttle body. Hooked to a 350 turbo. Just a toy. Got more toys than I need lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Old Toyotas are great.


----------



## Brownthumb

carwashguy said:


> 89 model the last of the take off tops. Got a 350 throttle body. Hooked to a 350 turbo. Just a toy. Got more toys than I need lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep driving past a Red one for sale And slow Down to check it out. 
No price on it he probably wants collectors price for it with a rotted Frame.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Nice pile chipper!
> 
> I still have to go out with buckets and pick up the "kindling" from around where I was splitting... That stuff is perfect, for fire starting!
> 
> SR


Thanks Rob.
I like to use the black locust bark sometimes in the shoulder season.
In the fall I'll bring in wheelbarrow loads of it .
We burned a lot of splitter litter and bunches of sticks and root balls yesterday .


----------



## Lee192233

Here's my firewood tractor. Picked it up for 8K six years ago. Ran good, had low oil pressure at idle, 625 hours on it. Needed a $25 oil pressure relief valve and about 10 hours of work. It's been awesome. Also have a 74" rough cutter and 74" snowblower.


----------



## al-k

carwashguy said:


> 89 model the last of the take off tops. Got a 350 throttle body. Hooked to a 350 turbo. Just a toy. Got more toys than I need lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My kids


----------



## nighthunter

Got myself a new restoration project 
Repowered 6 cylinder 130hp fordson major,


----------



## mountainguyed67

Nice! You’re the only one I’ve seen on here with a tractor approaching the hp of my loader, it’s 160hp. Power is great.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Nice! You’re the only one I’ve seen on here with a tractor approaching the hp of my loader, it’s 160hp. Power is great.


I’ve had lots of stuff not powerful enough, never had anything too powerful.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I’ve had lots of stuff not powerful enough, never had anything too powerful.



True.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Most people in my area would have tractors with 100+ horsepower. One guy has a 240 horse Massey.


----------



## nettle

Pics when it was new. With a clamp on pallet forks on the bucket it works out well for me.


----------



## square1

Lee192233 said:


> Here's my firewood tractor. Picked it up for 8K six years ago. Ran good, had low oil pressure at idle, 625 hours on it. Needed a $25 oil pressure relief valve and about 10 hours of work. It's been awesome. Also have a 74" rough cutter and 74" snowblower.View attachment 812182
> View attachment 812183


Great series of tractors. I have a 1978 1700 4x4. It's only 23 HP, but it weighs close to 2 tons so it can put power to the ground. The 3 pt. lift capacity on that thing is amazing. 

I used the 53 Jubilee today to pull an 18" cherry out to the meadow. 5 more HP, but only 2800 pounds. Did nothing but spin the tires. Took 3 trips with the Jubilee, the 1700 would have done it in one.


----------



## Lee192233

square1 said:


> Great series of tractors. I have a 1978 1700 4x4. It's only 23 HP, but it weighs close to 2 tons so it can put power to the ground. The 3 pt. lift capacity on that thing is amazing.
> 
> I used the 53 Jubilee today to pull an 18" cherry out to the meadow. 5 more HP, but only 2800 pounds. Did nothing but spin the tires. Took 3 trips with the Jubilee, the 1700 would have done it in one.


I agree, mine is a 1996 model year. It's noisier than new tractors and it smokes a little but it has no emission controls and is all mechanical. Mine weighs in around 5500 pounds with the loader and fluid in the ag tires. Traction is not a problem! 


nettle said:


> Pics when it was new. With a clamp on pallet forks on the bucket it works out well for me.



Now I just need a set of chains like this!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Now I just need a set of chains like this!



Ive never seen a set of chains like that, the circumference pieces aid in the traction.


----------



## Jake Wilson

My little New Holland 1520 with the 3 pt carryall is pretty nimble around our place. I can lug everything I need down to the woods - cut and haul back a load in the bucket and the carryall. Keeps me busy enough.


----------



## Lee192233

Jake Wilson said:


> My little New Holland 1520 with the 3 pt carryall is pretty nimble around our place. I can lug everything I need down to the woods - cut and haul back a load in the bucket and the carryall. Keeps me busy enough.


That's a sweet little tractor! A carryall is on my list of projects to make my woodlot maintenance easier. Right now I have a trailer. It works but a carryall would be more nimble. 
Here's a picture of my 2120 moving a repurposed roof for my woodshed.


----------



## Jake Wilson

Other than my 3 pt mower, I have found that carryall to be my most liked 3pt implement. Easy to build and customize. I carry everything I need when headed down to the woods to clear, burn a pile of limbs and cut some dead Ash trees (of which I have many). I made a dolly for it to sit on when off the tractor so I can move it around when fully loaded. I bought an extra top link for it to stay on it full time so it only takes 10 minutes to disengage the mower and hook up the carryall. I added a receiver to it so I can also pull our log splitter down with me when cutting for the day. It also saves mileage since the wife rides down in the carryall too! That 2120 is a beast. My 1520 was new in 1996 when we built our house. It has been a real workhorse around the place and I treat it like a member of the family.


----------



## square1

Jake Wilson said:


> My little New Holland 1520 with the 3 pt carryall is pretty nimble around our place. I can lug everything I need down to the woods - cut and haul back a load in the bucket and the carryall. Keeps me busy enough.


Nice set up


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I picked up these two cherry logs from a pile of logs, see how you can choose one log, hold it and then pick through a pile to get the "next log you want", out of the pile,







That's another thing that pallet forks/grapple will do, that a dedicated grapple doesn't. Anyway, I managed to load the front log on the BSM, mill it and then get started on the second log,






Second log turned out some decent grade lumber, and I DID "grade saw" them,






They were the neighbors logs and he came over in his wheel barrow truck, and left with a decent tally of cherry lumber, 105.6 bd. ft. in all...






and he was happy to get it done...

SR


----------



## square1

Here's my 1700 with caddy in the bucket (will also sit on trailer tongue). The trailer hauls 2 face cord (2/3 cord) and has a hitch now to pull the splitter. Can also put the backblade between the tractor and trailer, by that time it's about 35 feet altogether in length.


Pulling about 1300 pounds of black walnut


----------



## Ryan'smilling

square1 said:


> Here's my 1700 with caddy in the bucket (will also sit on trailer tongue). The trailer hauls 2 face cord (2/3 cord) and has a hitch now to pull the splitter. Can also put the backblade between the tractor and trailer, by that time it's about 35 feet altogether in length.
> View attachment 815466
> 
> Pulling about 1300 pounds of black walnut
> View attachment 815470


Here's my Kubota is a similar arrangement. Rack of wood up front, the winch on the back with a trailer loaded with a face cord on a pallet.

And with a big log the same week.


----------



## rwoods

For you who use a factory skidding winch, how are you ballasting for your FEL? I looked up the specs on one brand of winch and they don’t weigh much. I don’t see many wheel weights so are you running fluid in your tires?

Ron


----------



## dancan

I have wheelweights on my Yammy 336 but liquid is required for better balance .


----------



## dave_dj1

I don't have a store bought winch but a home built one that is similar and I run loaded tires, wheel spacers and the forks on the front most of the time. I never did put the chains on this winter.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rwoods said:


> For you who use a factory skidding winch, how are you ballasting for your FEL? I looked up the specs on one brand of winch and they don’t weigh much. I don’t see many wheel weights so are you running fluid in your tires?
> 
> Ron



I do run beet juice in my tires, but I don't consider it ballast against the loader since it's not behind the rear axle. It does help keep the tires on the ground though.

You're definitely right about the winches not being heavy enough for lots of loader use. On my Kubota I like to have 1000-1500# on the three point if I'm going to be using the bucket a lot or lifting heavy pallets. The winch is about 500# and it's very close to the tractor, reducing it's effectiveness as ballast. So generally, I will add some weight to the winch. I have hung five 85# suitcase weights from it, I've wrapped a choker around both ends of a 5' long 24-30" oak log and picked it up with the notches on the winch. I have grab hooks welded on my bucket, and I've picked that up the same way for using forks or the grapple. I've been meaning to make up a barrel full of sand or concrete to pick up the same way. It does help a lot.

Here's an old pic of the log method. A shorter, bigger log is better because it won't affect maneuverability as much.


----------



## Lee192233

Jake Wilson said:


> Other than my 3 pt mower, I have found that carryall to be my most liked 3pt implement. Easy to build and customize. I carry everything I need when headed down to the woods to clear, burn a pile of limbs and cut some dead Ash trees (of which I have many). I made a dolly for it to sit on when off the tractor so I can move it around when fully loaded. I bought an extra top link for it to stay on it full time so it only takes 10 minutes to disengage the mower and hook up the carryall. I added a receiver to it so I can also pull our log splitter down with me when cutting for the day. It also saves mileage since the wife rides down in the carryall too! That 2120 is a beast. My 1520 was new in 1996 when we built our house. It has been a real workhorse around the place and I treat it like a member of the family.



I've had the 2120 for about 6 years. It is also a 1996 model year. It is truly amazing how much a tractor helps maintain our 15 acres. I used to blow almost 1/4 mile of driveway with my JD 318. It used to take me close to six hours depending on how wet the snow was. Now I've never taken more than 2 hours and I can do a better job. Just need to build myself a carryall. I also would love a skidding winch to get the trees out of the ravine. 
It sounds like you have a pretty great system worked out for you. I sure do love these Shibaura built tractors. Only downfall is New Holland part prices!
Stay safe,
Lee


----------



## mountainguyed67

Not as good, but I’ve used a length of cable and snatch block (pulley) to pull logs out of the woods with my loader. My pickup has a winch, but I can move bigger sections with the loader. It goes quicker that way in certain situations, if the length is right. I just drive along my access road, and the cable goes 90 degrees off into the woods. I don’t have pictures or video yet.

One for my loader, and one for my pickup.


----------



## nettle

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ive never seen a set of chains like that, the circumference pieces aid in the traction.


The chains are Aquiline Talons.


----------



## Brownthumb

Freaking kid of mine will try to break everything I own. He can fit more in the bucket than me


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to get a couple loads of firewood/saw logs today and it took a while to get them cut out and loaded,






But I did,






and they were a couple decent sized loads,






SO, I got them hooked up and headed home,






But, I didn't get them all the way home, I had to get them across a longer muddy section, and there's NO WAY this tractor was going to pull doubles through there, even a single would have left DEEP ruts (if I made it) so I dropped both loads and came home.

At least I got them out of the hay field I was loading in, so I'll go back with a "bigger hammer" and get them later, so this one is "to be continued". lol

SR


----------



## Brownthumb

I told my kid to go get the splitter.
I about choked him. He’s to lazy to take the rototiller off and put the ball hitch on.


----------



## Lee192233

Brownthumb said:


> I told my kid to go get the splitter.
> I about choked him. He’s to lazy to take the rototiller off and put the ball hitch on.
> View attachment 816872


Jeez! I know the feeling. My six year old drives me nuts sometimes as well. I'm a little nervous about ten years from now. I was a teenager once! I guess we just gotta keep training 'em up. They'll get there!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

After dropping these two loads at a muddy spot in the road,







I decided I better go get them out today, as it rained some last night and we have more rain coming tomorrow. SO, with water standing all over today, I took the dozer out to retrieve the loads,






I had already separated the loads, so I decided to pull them the last quarter mile one at a time,






and with the new water in the fields, it was very muddy,






So I was glad I was on tracks, as I didn't want my lanes all rutted up!






Once the heavier load was at the splitting site, I went back for the load of logs,






and it was easy peasy to pull it through,






Next will be to get it all cut/split and into boxes!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

We had lots of mud here too but it dried uo a lot in the last two weeks. 
But we got a bunch of rain last night to make it wet again.

Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was drying up fast here too, but now that it rained some for the last two days, I'm betting the fields aren't so dry again!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

We only got a bit of rain Sunday Night, damp out this morning but not muddy.

Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another sunny nice day here today. So I had a couple "saw logs" in my pile of firewood logs I wanted to save, so me and Jonny,







had some fun today. We went out and cut those logs out, loaded them on my log hauling running gear,






and pulled them home,






I'll be milling them soon, to see just how good they REALLY are...

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Ya sunny here on the east side too between snow showers and a howling wind keeping wind chills in thre mid to low 30's most of the day.

Al


----------



## Powers1976

Mine


----------



## Powers1976

Sawyer Rob said:


> Another sunny nice day here today. So I had a couple "saw logs" in my pile of firewood logs I wanted to save, so me and Jonny,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had some fun today. We went out and cut those logs out, loaded them on my log hauling running gear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pulled them home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be milling them soon, to see just how good they REALLY are...
> 
> SR


Any pics of that running gear


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I have a few of them, here's one of them,











SR


----------



## mexicanyella

Late to the party here and waaaaay on the light-duty end of things compared to others on this thread, but sometimes this is our firewood hauler and log-puller: 1947 Farmall Cub and 2019 ABI manure spreader. Prior to last year it pulled a 1940s(?) Ferguson manure spreader, which finally rusted out and fell apart.

Man, I JUST had the ABI brim full of heavy green elm and shingle oak yesterday. Wish I had taken the picture for this thread then. Oh well. Just imagine the wood being in there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Nice to see a postwar Farmall Cub in use. My tractor/loader is a Terex. I really wanted an IH 530 Payloader, but would have had to have one shipped from the Midwest.


----------



## mexicanyella

It has led a hard life...one of the final drive housings is welded back together from its previous life. I can’t imagine what you could even do with a Farmall Cub to break a final drive housing. Drop it off a loading dock?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mexicanyella said:


> It has led a hard life...one of the final drive housings is welded back together from its previous life. I can’t imagine what you could even do with a Farmall Cub to break a final drive housing. Drop it off a loading dock?


 Cubs are nice little tractors, but I've seen a few of them broke/welded right in that same spot, so I'd say it just happens to be a weak point in that tractor.

If only they were OHV motors and had a 4 speed tranny, even better with a hi/lo, now that would have been something and I'd have a couple of them, if that were true!!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Not a thing wrong with a L head 4 banger. Have a bunch of them in continiel form.

Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I have some of them too, but I MUCH prefer the OHV design, like the A's have...

I'm told by a guy that was totally into IH, that the cubs were an IH motor and not a Continental motor, it sure looks like a Conti to me, but he said no...

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sometimes IH built other manufacturers products on license, and marked it with their brand.


----------



## mexicanyella

Sawyer Rob said:


> Cubs are nice little tractors, but I've seen a few of them broke/welded right in that same spot, so I'd say it just happens to be a weak point in that tractor.
> 
> If only they were OHV motors and had a 4 speed tranny, even better with a hi/lo, now that would have been something and I'd have a couple of them, if that were true!!
> 
> SR



We used to have a International 140 with a 72” Woods belly mower. It was like a scaled-up version of a late-production Cub: Squared-off grille, yellow, but with with OHV. Wish grandpa hadn’t traded that in; I could sure use it around our place now. 



alleyyooper said:


> Not a thing wrong with a L head 4 banger. Have a bunch of them in continiel form.
> 
> Al



The L-head 4-banger in our ‘50 8N hasn’t had much wood-gathering time, but has logged a ton of hours brush-hogging and running a 72” three-point finish mower. Been in the family since the late 50s and currently on its third engine.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mexicanyella said:


> We used to have a International 140 with a 72” Woods belly mower. It was like a scaled-up version of a late-production Cub: Squared-off grille, yellow, but with with OHV. Wish grandpa hadn’t traded that in; I could sure use it around our place now.


 I have a really nice IH 140, with a belly sickle mower... It was bought new by the state of NY to mow their ditches, and they took really good care of it.

Nice tractor, later ones like mine, are even modern enough to have a 12v electrical system...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I cut out this load of firewood logs the other day,






And, I decided today was the day to get them cut into firewood lengths, so I'd grab one off my log hauling running gear,






cut part way through it while standing on the ground, then held it over my trailer, or in this case, set it on the trailer,






and finished the cuts,






The 562xp really kicked azz today!






Once I had a load, I grabbed my running gear and headed home,






and switched tractors to come back for the loaded trailer,






When I get some time, I'll get them split and into boxes to dry!

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Clever operation.


----------



## nathan4104

i wish i had the ambition of SR. And the land. and trees to cut  
But i installed a 'soft ride' kit instead. 
It was supposed to have been installed delivered on the machine a year ago. Sure makes the loader nice and smooth on the bumps on the road!


----------



## mountainguyed67

nathan4104 said:


> i installed a 'soft ride' kit instead.
> It was supposed to have been installed delivered on the machine a year ago. Sure makes the loader nice and smooth on the bumps on the road!



I‘m assuming the purchase required you to turn in your man card.


----------



## alleyyooper

Rob is that a light weight running gear or a heavy duty type and you havent mille dout any stakes for the bolsters?

Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Al, it's pretty light duty, so I just don't want to make it hold any more than it already does!!

I have a ten ton under my wagon body, and I can load that one any way that I want,







SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Sort of thought that was the case, I knew you load the box wagon down pretty good.



Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sunny 70 today, what a nice day to split some wood, so I drove the splitter over to my trailer load of big rounds and got set up,






This load is all bigger rounds,






but that's no big deal for this splitter and it was pretty nice out there pushing them through the 4-way wedge...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I guess everyone but me, sold their tractors!! lol

Anyway, today, I decided to clean out more of the area I split wood in, here's todays project,






You can see there is a half blown over (still alive) tree in there, it's a Norway Spruce, actually there two in there. SO, I hooked my winch line on, and cut limbs, pulled a little and cut more limbs,






Until I got it out, then using the pallet forks and grapple, I picked up all the limbs and the second tree,






and moved it all to a brush pile. Next I pushed one fork of my pallet forks, under the stump and ripped it out,






and moved it to the brush pile too. For what ever was left, the Woods Brush Bull took care of that!






Including the stump from the smaller tree,






So, I have at least one small log for the BSM, and as I needed a few 2x4's to finish a firewood box, it took care of two problems at once!






SR


----------



## al-k

Still have mine and using it. This was last month. 

And last week.


----------



## alleyyooper

Still have mine but am busy building fence. Will get back to the fire wood work some time in July.





















Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Al, are you using your tractor to put those T-post in? That's how I always do it and it works pretty good.

Are you getting some cattle??

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

I used mine recently to dispose of some of the mess.



This stump is from a tree I pushed over with the bucket, and turned into firewood.


----------



## alleyyooper

Nope I drove every one of them with a post driver Level to make sure they were plumb, and a chunk of PCV i cout to make shre they were all the same depth.
Most all were driven between christmas and New Years.

YA i heard of people useing the down presure of the loader and weight of the tractor.

Al


----------



## nathan4104

i found a third fork blade made grabbing 8' logs out of a messy pile way easier and less likely to fall between the forks. 
One of my suppliers delivers 3 cord with a dump trailer so the logs end up in a spread out twisted mess that is not productive with my firewood processor so I must repile it. With this spacing I can still move a pallet or an IBC tote no issues.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today was another very nice day, and as I needed (5) 2x's to finish building another firewood box, I loaded that above log on my BSM and started milling it,






and I just got my five 2x's out of it,






and now I have another firewood box to fill!










and the best part for me is, "I" planted that tree about 30 years ago, so WHO SAYS you only plant tree's for the next generation!





SR


----------



## alleyyooper

My wife was crabbing about the trees I was cutting in our woods when we first moved here. Most were damaged from a earlier ice storm before we bought the place. I cut them down in the fall after the leaf fall. 
today the stuff that jumped up from those old maples are 8 to 10 inches in Dia.

She also got 7 rows of white pine and white spruce planted across the front of our place and 2 rows of white pine and blue spruce down the south line.







Al


----------



## DSW

DSW said:


> With any luck ,this summer I'll be dragging wood in with a small garden tractor.
> 
> Horsepower, probably in the single digits, certainly not over 15.




I was more or less right and wrong at the same time.

I was looking at old International Cub Cadets. Drug my feet, they sold. I decided to open up my options.

Got this




Ended up being one of those black magic deals. I watched it start, stop, and run multiple times only to have it not move off my trailer once I brought it home. Went through the carb, happy days, does an ounce of work and it's down again.

So I've been running this instead.







Small timing. Won't win any races but the only competition I have is old man winter and I haven't lost yet.

It looked lonely sitting in the garage. Took the deck off, which is half it's entire weight, my goodness. My daughter has pulled a few loads, that's a kick. I remember being a youngster pulling what couldn't have been 2 or 3 hundred pounds and feeling like you had the whole world on your shoulders. Nice to see it from the other side. 

Might just sell the Cub, buy some new truck tires or a guitar and call it a day.


----------



## nathan4104

getting stocked up with logs, gotta get em when ya can it seems.... asked for this in march!
17 cords left over in a block that should have went to a mill, this is nice jack pine. 
This logger dumps 3 cord off a dump trailer and it gets spread out so i gotta repile it before processing.


----------



## c5rulz

Bought this Case DX33 for running an airblast sprayer in the orchard. The fan takes 15 PTO HP to generate 19,600 CFM. 



Pretty handy for firewood too. Changed from the pin on style bucket to bobcat quick attach bracket.

Demo to see how it works, this is just water.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

c5rulz said:


> Bought this Case DX33 for running an airblast sprayer in the orchard. The fan takes 15 PTO HP to generate 19,600 CFM. View attachment 846882
> View attachment 846883
> View attachment 846884
> View attachment 846885
> Pretty handy for firewood too. Changed from the pin on style bucket to bobcat quick attach bracket.
> 
> Demo to see how it works, this is just water.




Looking good Ron. I was just thinking about that rig on Tuesday night. We were spraying for coddling moth and I was thinking how slick that airblast setup would be. Someday, maybe...


----------



## avason

Didn’t know that even existed...what’s the spray?


----------



## c5rulz

avason said:


> Didn’t know that even existed...what’s the spray?




Varies a lot depending on conditions, pest prevalence, and fungal disorders at the time. The spray yesterday was the 13th of the season. This was a mix of Wrangler and Imidan,(coddling moth, apple maggot and japanese beetles) Captan and Topsin for fungal, scab, sooty blotch and fly speck. Plus some Nutrisync D micro nutrients and 10% calcium to abate bitter pit. The apples you see in the grocery store don't just happen.


----------



## mountainguyed67

c5rulz said:


> Varies a lot depending on conditions, pest prevalence, and fungal disorders at the time. The spray yesterday was the 13th of the season. This was a mix of Wrangler and Imidan,(coddling moth, apple maggot and japanese beetles) Captan and Topsin for fungal, scab, sooty blotch and fly speck. Plus some Nutrisync D micro nutrients and 10% calcium to abate bitter pit. The apples you see in the grocery store don't just happen.



You grow apples? Is that the only fruit you grow?

They grow stone fruit, citrus, nuts, and grapes around here. I can only recall seeing one apple orchard.


----------



## alleyyooper

I've hauled apples from by the semi load from Washington and Oregon to places like Hunts Point NY, Berlington VT, Land over Ma, and Philly Pa.
Apples were nearly a year old and older when being loaded on my trailer.
Intresting how they are stored all winter.

Al


----------



## c5rulz

alleyyooper said:


> I've hauled apples from by the semi load from Washington and Oregon to places like Hunts Point NY, Berlington VT, Land over Ma, and Philly Pa.
> Apples were nearly a year old and older when being loaded on my trailer.
> Intresting how they are stored all winter.
> 
> Al




Washington state is the gorilla in the room when it comes to apple production. BIG producer.

The CA, (controlled atmosphere) storing and treatment with products to extend storage are amazing.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Around here, they store apples by putting them in a big warehouse, sealing it up and pumping gas in the bld. making the apples last a LONG time.

SR


----------



## sean donato

Used to store apples with the potatoes back on the farm, I never knew why, but they lasted a very long time.


----------



## alleyyooper

They loaded our apples on a slip sheet they called it. Apples boxes were stacked on a pallet in a clear bag. when the pile got so big they sealed the bag up stuck a knife thing in the bag like a vacum crevas tool to suck the air out. Then they pumped Carbon Monide in the bag for the 30 hour trip. A fork lift carried the pallet in the truck and pushed the bag with boxes of apples off on the trailer floor. Didn't carry any pallet weight that way.

Once you arrived at the whole salers wearhouse you finger printed the apples off the trailer your self or hired some one to do it. I really liked Boston because the wearhouse there were good people and did the unloading for you at no charge.

Philly was the worst and was a real ***** trying to get a door so you could get unloaded. Hate that place even today 40 year later.

Al


----------



## mountainguyed67

From yesterday. They liked the idea of not having to lift the logs.


----------



## sean donato

The truck is cool.


----------



## alleyyooper

Nice old IH there.

Al


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> From yesterday. They liked the idea of not having to lift the logs.




I couldn’t hardly hear him. He had me tilt back and lower the bucket, then they got up in there and pulled the logs in. Dumping them in would have damaged the floor.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

This is the load of logs a friend and me brought home last fall,







Some big old snags,






pretty good firewood though,






loadem up,






and moveem out






SR


----------



## chipper1

What's up Rob.
I got a new little kubota, I know you like them a lot . Also the trailer it's on and the one behind it, and the one behind that, and the one behind me in the picture, and the one in the drive .


The boy likes running the L3800 better, but he deals with this little one .
Lots of fill going into that area behind him and where I'm standing at, still not quite ready to move the shed though.


Cleared out all those downed black locust, got a lot of nice firewood too.
I moved the chicken coop to this area and this spot is where the chicken run will be built.
Had to move the forks from where we set them to clear the area better.




Managed to get one nice log out of those downed trees, might make some nice boards .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Hey chipper! I was hoping you were done with the pallet forks by now, I've needed them a time or two since I brought them over... lol

If you get some locust you want to sell of trade, let me know, I could use some more, to cut into boards for a floor for the addition I'm putting on my sawmill shed.

Looks like you've been busy!!

SR


----------



## 3000 FPS

Well chipper1 that is some good looking firewood for sure. I would like to try some black locust if I ever come across some.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

You Americans and your tiny little compact lawn tractors. I was always lead to believe everything was bigger in America.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

This little 60 horse Renault is small for here.


----------



## sean donato

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You Americans and your tiny little compact lawn tractors. I was always lead to believe everything was bigger in America.


Depends on what your doing, and what you can afford. A sub compact kubota used can go north of $8k in a hurry.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You Americans and your tiny little compact lawn tractors. I was always lead to believe everything was bigger in America.



My firewood tractor is bigger than yours...


----------



## Lee192233

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> This little 60 horse Renault is small for here


40-60k for a 60hp tractor with a cab. Tough to get around the wood lot with one as well. Can't say I would complain if I had one. 

I've been really happy with my 2120. 40 hp. Suits my needs.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

You could buy a second hand 100 horsepower tractor for less than €10k here.









Tractors Ads For Sale in Ireland | DoneDeal


Discover 5,856 Ads in Tractors For Sale in Ireland on DoneDeal. Buy & Sell on Ireland's Largest Tractors Marketplace.




www.donedeal.ie













Tractors Ads For Sale in Ireland | DoneDeal


Discover 5,856 Ads in Tractors For Sale in Ireland on DoneDeal. Buy & Sell on Ireland's Largest Tractors Marketplace.




www.donedeal.ie













Tractors Ads For Sale in Ireland | DoneDeal


Discover 5,856 Ads in Tractors For Sale in Ireland on DoneDeal. Buy & Sell on Ireland's Largest Tractors Marketplace.




www.donedeal.ie


----------



## 3000 FPS

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> This little 60 horse Renault is small for here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 882332




Nice tractor for sure. 
Here is what I use. 
Will lift and haul anything I want. Or dig some really deep holes for the burying things.


----------



## Lee192233

3000 FPS, 
Nice tractor! 
I see you're in Wyoming. Wyoming is on my bucket list for bird hunts. I would like to get after some sage grouse in the near future.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Did a little grouse hunting back in the day. I have not been in a long time now and would not even know where to go. 
Did a lot of elk hunting up in Yellowstone on horse up to about 2 years and have now stopped that too. 
Still a lot of open space here.


----------



## Lee192233

3000 FPS said:


> Did a little grouse hunting back in the day. I have not been in a long time now and would not even know where to go.
> Did a lot of elk hunting up in Yellowstone on horse up to about 2 years and have now stopped that too.
> Still a lot of open space here.


Farthest west I've been bird hunting is SE Colorado. I love the big country. Can't wait to go west again. Too bad I can't talk the wife into moving out there....
Lee


----------



## Hddnis

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> This little 60 horse Renault is small for here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 882332


That's a decent little getter. I notice you cut your firewood on the big side for over there, looks to be about 16" long, often see just 8-12" long.

Firewood tractor here is 90hp JD, weighs about 14k. We use that in the little wood lots, the 5-15 acre patches with smaller logs.

If it goes much over 16" at the butt, or parcels hit 60+ acres, machines start getting really big. Of course in that range firewood isn't the main product.


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems

not my photo, but I got an ariens yt10 ride on, that supposdly is a mower, i wouldn't know, I've cut the grass with it maybe 5 times in the 4 years I've had it. it may only have 10hp, but with my lil wheelhorse dump trailer (both a dump trailer, and found at the dump) it'll haul 1/8 a cord to and from the woodpile, and that's 1/8 a cord I don't have to carry, and its got plenty of grunt for the task. no clue why modern tractors need 25hp to push a 33" deck around, this thing's a champ. weighs twice as much as a modern ride on its size too, so its not terrible with traction, but chains are a must. living on a hill doesn't do it any favors.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Hddnis said:


> That's a decent little getter. I notice you cut your firewood on the big side for over there, looks to be about 16" long, often see just 8-12" long.
> 
> Firewood tractor here is 90hp JD, weighs about 14k. We use that in the little wood lots, the 5-15 acre patches with smaller logs.
> 
> If it goes much over 16" at the butt, or parcels hit 60+ acres, machines start getting really big. Of course in that range firewood isn't the main product.


I cut my wood 12 inches.
You are right though, a lot of people can only burn little 8 inch logs. The old houses here all have very small open fires or solid fuel ranges with small stoves in them. Back in the day people didnt want to be hand splitting 24 inch diameter oak if it was 16 inches long.


----------



## sean donato

Oldtoolsnewproblems said:


> not my photo, but I got an ariens yt10 ride on, that supposdly is a mower, i wouldn't know, I've cut the grass with it maybe 5 times in the 4 years I've had it. it may only have 10hp, but with my lil wheelhorse dump trailer (both a dump trailer, and found at the dump) it'll haul 1/8 a cord to and from the woodpile, and that's 1/8 a cord I don't have to carry, and its got plenty of grunt for the task. no clue why modern tractors need 25hp to push a 33" deck around, this thing's a champ. weighs twice as much as a modern ride on its size too, so its not terrible with traction, but chains are a must. living on a hill doesn't do it any favors.


Modern mowers have power hungry hydrostatic drives, and seem to go bit faster then the old mowers/ garden tractors. And you need to remember 1 frame can have 4 engine options, and just as many deck options. Even if they are built like junk, a 20hp mower barely compares to my 14hp cub 1450. Both hydro, something was just lost in translation. I would guess your ariens is an 80s ayp product, it looks nearly identical to the roper I just fixed up and sold. Save the roper had an 18hp Briggs in it. Solid little thing for what it was.


----------



## Saiso

Lee192233 said:


> 40-60k for a 60hp tractor with a cab. Tough to get around the wood lot with one as well. Can't say I would complain if I had one. View attachment 882346
> 
> I've been really happy with my 2120. 40 hp. Suits my needs.


Awesome tractor! That would suit my needs as well!


----------



## morewood

Sawyer Rob said:


> Hey chipper! I was hoping you were done with the pallet forks by now, I've needed them a time or two since I brought them over... lol
> 
> If you get some locust you want to sell of trade, let me know, I could use some more, to cut into boards for a floor for the addition I'm putting on my sawmill shed.
> 
> Looks like you've been busy!!
> 
> SR


Locust is getting very hard to find. Luckily up on the cutting area near the house we have two dump trailer loads of locust logs down, with quite a few more big ones to bring down. Couldn't do it without the winch though. If I was closer I would gladly trade/sell some.



TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You Americans and your tiny little compact lawn tractors. I was always lead to believe everything was bigger in America.


While I would love a bigger tractor sometimes, my 44hp JD 4510 is the perfect size for some of the old access logging roads scratched in on these mountains. If I cut logs longer than 9-10' the narrow trails put me in a bad spot. Heck, I just wish mine weighed more. Even with loaded tires and a heavy blade on the back some of my logs are a bit heavy. I just cut them shorter, makes me feel better, especially with my son on the tractor.

I didn't take any pics of the last few logs I cut on a new area I was given access too. I may have posted some pics on the firewood thread.

Shea


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems

sean donato said:


> Modern mowers have power hungry hydrostatic drives, and seem to go bit faster then the old mowers/ garden tractors. And you need to remember 1 frame can have 4 engine options, and just as many deck options. Even if they are built like junk, a 20hp mower barely compares to my 14hp cub 1450. Both hydro, something was just lost in translation. I would guess your ariens is an 80s ayp product, it looks nearly identical to the roper I just fixed up and sold. Save the roper had an 18hp Briggs in it. Solid little thing for what it was.


Yeah this frame/model came in three trim packages haha. 10hp,11hp and 12hp. I actually found an old craftsman mower on the side of the road that has the exact same 11hp briggs in it that this could have come with, so I dragged it home. Both tractors are the same size but the craftsman weighed half as much. Old ariens is a beast, I just wish reverse was slower, with the trailer on it's a bit low on traction and finess when you need it. Agro tires would help, but someone filled the current wheels with SOMETHING. they don't hold pressure, but they never go flat, and they weigh 45lbs more than a standard wheel. No clue how they did it, they don't slosh so it's not antifreeze


----------



## cumminstinkerer

Oldtoolsnewproblems said:


> Yeah this frame/model came in three trim packages haha. 10hp,11hp and 12hp. I actually found an old craftsman mower on the side of the road that has the exact same 11hp briggs in it that this could have come with, so I dragged it home. Both tractors are the same size but the craftsman weighed half as much. Old ariens is a beast, I just wish reverse was slower, with the trailer on it's a bit low on traction and finess when you need it. Agro tires would help, but someone filled the current wheels with SOMETHING. they don't hold pressure, but they never go flat, and they weigh 45lbs more than a standard wheel. No clue how they did it, they don't slosh so it's not antifreeze


They are probably foam filled


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I took this bucket load, 1/3 cord of white oak to a neighbor lady, who is needing some firewood,







It's dry, so she should like burning it!

SR


----------



## Lee192233

Saiso said:


> Awesome tractor! That would suit my needs as well!


I love it. Pushes a 74" snowblower and pulls a 72" rough cutter really well. The loader is slow but powerful. With fluid in the tires and the loader it weighs about 5500 lbs. It can still pick the rear tires up if I attempt to pick something too heavy. I also like that it isn't a hydro transmission. It has the 12 speed shuttle shift. 
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Saiso

Lee192233 said:


> I love it. Pushes a 74" snowblower and pulls a 72" rough cutter really well. The loader is slow but powerful. With fluid in the tires and the loader it weighs about 5500 lbs. It can still pick the rear tires up if I attempt to pick something too heavy. I also like that it isn't a hydro transmission. It has the 12 speed shuttle shift.
> Thanks,
> Lee


I didn’t check your profile but assuming American. May I ask how much you paid for it? How long ago?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Saiso said:


> I didn’t check your profile



He’s in Wisconsin, so he’s almost Canadian.


----------



## Lee192233

Saiso said:


> I didn’t check your profile but assuming American. May I ask how much you paid for it? How long ago?


I paid 10k for it and the snowblower 8 years ago. It had about 600 hours on it. It was a gamble. I bought it from a dealership who traded it in. It had low oil pressure at idle. All it needed was the oil bypass valve and about 8 hours of my time. 

Lee


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> He’s in Wisconsin, so he’s almost Canadian.


Ya got that right, dontchaknow!


----------



## rwoods

morewood said:


> Locust is getting very hard to find. Luckily up on the cutting area near the house we have two dump trailer loads of locust logs down, with quite a few more big ones to bring down. Couldn't do it without the winch though. If I was closer I would gladly trade/sell some.
> 
> 
> While I would love a bigger tractor sometimes, my 44hp JD 4510 is the perfect size for some of the old access logging roads scratched in on these mountains. If I cut logs longer than 9-10' the narrow trails put me in a bad spot. Heck, I just wish mine weighed more. Even with loaded tires and a heavy blade on the back some of my logs are a bit heavy. I just cut them shorter, makes me feel better, especially with my son on the tractor.
> 
> I didn't take any pics of the last few logs I cut on a new area I was given access too. I may have posted some pics on the firewood thread.
> 
> Shea


I use a JD4710 which is the same size as your 4510. I have about 1300# of ballast between the 3 point hitch attachment and weights on the draw bar. I kept the tires dry. With our terrain I don't want any higher center of gravity so this size tractor is the limit for me. The low slung orchard tractors are uncommon here and too wide. I also don't want a heavier tractor because I pick up a lot of wood out of residential yards.

The 4710 works fine for firewood, but is a little small for a 30" 16' saw log. I do wish it was a 4700 to have more mechanically connected controls instead of electrical/hydraulic.

Winching Ash up a power line ROW.



Picking up wood in a yard. Not in the pictures but there are now several hundred pounds mounted to the draw bar and a quick hitch to gain clearance.




Ron


----------



## morewood

This is my son from last fall. This road was soft on the downhill side and having to back out of it. These situations would benefit from more rear weight. That log was only 6' long, but solid. I have a heavy piece of steel I am thinking about getting cut in half and welded together. The attaching it to the bottom of the winch, that way I can keep it on instead of adding the scrape blade which is a hoss.




Shea


----------



## morewood

This is the normal set-up.

Shea


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems

cumminstinkerer said:


> They are probably foam filled


where can i get more foam like that? I really want some agro tires so i don't need to run chains when the ground gets muddy, but all that extra weight is clearly the only thing that keeps my tractor moving. I was considering if i got new tires to fill them with anti-freeze for the same affect, but I've heard mixed things about it affecting the rubber. is the foam really heavy, because spray foam insulation would definitly be lighter, is this some kind of foam that's actually meant to be used like this?
sorry for all the questions, I'm a city boy lol, I don't know jack about this kinda stuff, and neither does anyone i know.


----------



## rwoods

morewood said:


> This is my son from last fall. This road was soft on the downhill side and having to back out of it. These situations would benefit from more rear weight. That log was only 6' long, but solid. I have a heavy piece of steel I am thinking about getting cut in half and welded together. The attaching it to the bottom of the winch, that way I can keep it on instead of adding the scrape blade which is a hoss.
> 
> View attachment 882473
> 
> 
> Shea


Should work. I like keeping the overall length as short as possible for better maneuverability. Since I use my 3 point for lifting, I split the ballast between it and the drawbar. Plus I made the ballast on the winch rig detachable if greater lift capacity is needed.

Ron


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Hey chipper, did you notice above, I got a new tractor too...lol Here it is again,







SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Hey chipper! I was hoping you were done with the pallet forks by now, I've needed them a time or two since I brought them over... lol
> 
> If you get some locust you want to sell of trade, let me know, I could use some more, to cut into boards for a floor for the addition I'm putting on my sawmill shed.
> 
> Looks like you've been busy!!
> 
> SR


Good morning Rob.
Did you get anything out of that last trailer load of logs.
I just have that one log here now, but it looks pretty nice, I think it's 12'6".
Waiting on a couple telephone poles to put the shed on to drag it with the tractor, doesn't look like I'll get that done until spring now since I was focused on clearing that area for the chicken coop/run. Yep, little busy.
I can bring the forks up anytime. 


Sawyer Rob said:


> Hey chipper, did you notice above, I got a new tractor too...lol Here it is again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I saw that and was wondering. Congrats.
Picked up a 4' rototiller to do gardens this spring, everyone is going to want one .


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> Well chipper1 that is some good looking firewood for sure. I would like to try some black locust if I ever come across some.


Black locust is great firewood. My woodshed is filled with 80% BL that was cut this spring. I have plenty of it in my woodpile along with hard maple, cherry, red oak all for three seasons from now. The pile is just as wide as in the pic below and about 30' long.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> My woodshed



How much snow load can it handle? I’m thinking of building a woodshed at our mountain place, it could have as much as 4 foot snow pack on it. Hasn’t happened in recent years though. Also, why didn’t you make gaps in the walls like others do? Concerned about driving rain?


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> How much snow load can it handle? I’m thinking of building a woodshed at our mountain place, it could have as much as 4 foot snow pack on it. Hasn’t happened in recent years though. Also, why didn’t you make gaps in the walls like others do? Concerned about driving rain?


Not sure, we haven't seen 4' of snow here in a long time, winter of 76/77. I haven't put any braces on the rafters or anything on the main joists. The most I've seen on it was about 16", but we could see more although if we did it would probably be much lighter than what we normally get as the bigger storms are lighter snow and not as much lake effect which is heavy.
There are smaller gaps in the wood siding, but if you load a side in the spring that was cut the prior fall it will be two yrs before it's burned so it should be plenty seasoned since the front and back is open.


----------



## milkie62

I was doing some thinking out loud on one of those tracked tractors. Was it Landini or Long that made them.


----------



## milkie62

Lee192233 said:


> 40-60k for a 60hp tractor with a cab. Tough to get around the wood lot with one as well. Can't say I would complain if I had one. View attachment 882346
> 
> I've been really happy with my 2120. 40 hp. Suits my needs.


Would like to find that or a 1920 without loader for my woods tractor. Have a 1520 with mower deck and bagger.


----------



## rwoods

Lamborghini C553 Crawler Tractor W Loader Great Running Condition Very low Hours | eBay

Ron


----------



## cumminstinkerer

@Oldtoolsnewproblems it is a special foam for the purpose of adding ballast and flat resistance, I am not sure in your area, we have a couple of tire shops locally that do it. You will need to more than likely get new rims as well, it usually won't work to try and break a set down thats been filled. The one place around me that fills them is CFI Tire.


----------



## captjack

Well I still have green on the farm but added some yellow .... Cat 262b 82hp -bucket and forks came with it. I may get a set of rubber tracks for it. Way more useful around the wood yard than the big loader tractor. Going to pick up a grapple for it this week.


----------



## Lee192233

milkie62 said:


> Would like to find that or a 1920 without loader for my woods tractor. Have a 1520 with mower deck and bagger.


That is a great series of tractors. They really punch above their weight. Engines are loud and parts have the NH premium price but mine has been pretty solid. I also appreciate the fact that they are mostly simple mechanical tractors. 
Hope you can find one,
Lee


----------



## milkie62

rwoods said:


> Lamborghini C553 Crawler Tractor W Loader Great Running Condition Very low Hours | eBay
> 
> Ron


That looks like a sweet little firewood woods machine. Too bad its across the country for me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

That looks like the old series SAME, mostly tractor, to make a crawler.

That series of tractor was fairly simple and a decent design, but the next series was/is a lot nicer.

SR


----------



## Big_Eddy

I got tired of splits falling off the top of the bucket on the way to the pile, so built a back rack.pops into 2 pieces of tubing welded to the rear of the bucket.






One load is half a face cord exactly. 
Tractor has no problem with the weight. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Nice workout for my little Deere today pulling down wind blown hangers. One red oak proved quite a challenge. Pulled it until refusal, then pulled it sideways until the supporting tree split. 









Ron


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rwoods said:


> Nice workout for my little Deere today pulling down wind blown hangers. One red oak proved quite a challenge. Pulled it until refusal, then pulled it sideways until the supporting tree split.
> 
> View attachment 886114
> 
> 
> View attachment 886115
> View attachment 886116
> View attachment 886117
> View attachment 886118
> 
> Ron



Some pretty nice sticks there! Always gets fun when you've got to start doubling the power with blocks.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

When they get stuck in a tree, that's when the real fun starts! lol

And looks like a saw log or two there!

SR


----------



## rwoods

Sawyer Rob said:


> When they get stuck in a tree, that's when the real fun starts! lol
> 
> And looks like a saw log or two there!
> 
> SR


18+ foot saw log from the downed tree and 22+ foot saw log from the hung tree. Will make firewood from the rest.

Ron


----------



## ElevatorGuy

My tiny little tractor brought some wood in the garage and got ready for the snow!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

rwoods said:


> 18+ foot saw log from the downed tree and 22+ foot saw log from the hung tree. Will make firewood from the rest.
> 
> Ron


 Good for you! I just hate to see some of the nice logs on this site, guys cut down just to firewood them!

SR


----------



## rwoods

I primarily cut for a firewood ministry and have cut some beautiful oaks into 18” pieces, many 30”+ 18’ long. Given the locations and only a tree or two at a time, it is hard to sell saw logs. To my knowledge in the last few years we have only sold one - a nice White Oak I cut. It was too heavy for our small equipment so it was months before it was loaded. Most residential folks won’t wait that long.

Yesterday’s trees were from a two acre wooded tract that is going to be leveled. The developer is a friend and gave all the wood to me. Only catch is they want to clear with a machine to make stump removals easier. In the meantime, I can take the down trees.

I hope to salvage all of the saw logs I can and give the rest to the ministry. There are several over 30” standing White and Red Oaks, much larger than the two shown in my picture. The short log is 22” on the small end and 17’ long (I forgot that I shorten it due to an old limb hump). The longer log is 21” on the short end and 24’ long.

I should check with the miller for his maximum length.

Ron


----------



## Sandhill Crane

rwoods: Consider a LogRite fetching arch for saw logs, and the smaller hand arch for tail wheels if need be. A few saw logs this year will pay for the long term investment, and it's also fun and safe to use. The big plus is handling larger logs, and keeping them out of the dirt for the sawyer. I cut up a beautiful cherry log into firewood, which I regretted. I bought the arch shortly afterwards. These are all blow downs or down/dead firewood, except the poplar, which was cleared from the wood lot pallet staging area. The photos give you an idea of size. The limiting factor is the balancing point to the hitch. I could do up to thirteen plus feet, but get into turning issues on the side of the log against the frame neck. The hitch/winch is sold separate, and you could fab a reese style adapter/extension for longer lengths. I think it's rated 2k as is. The two speed winch and doubling the cable is completely necessary for bigger logs, to raise them and for additional clearance. Most of these show double cable vs single cable and choked. Single cable uses a bell. Double cable has bell/hook adapter, and hooks to five link chain on tail. A tractor with draw bar could give additional length unlike the quad. Double cable causes log to twist sideways, because the cable saddle is supported from a pulley on the beam and the tail, so the saddle faces perpendicular to the beam. The heavier the log the more resistant to pushing/pulling parallel to beam for towing. That is the reason for the chain keeper adapter. It is a quick, one handed operation, and gives additional, much needed leverage. An option is to lift the log partially, secure the front, and then lift further. That is also difficult as the log is nearer the ground. The arch itself is a very well built piece. It is heavy, but not too heavy for the lifting handles for positioning. Too heavy an arch will make positioning more difficult. Sometimes backing parallel, one wheel can climb the log. There is also enough cable to move a log to better position.


----------



## rwoods

SC,

I considered a log arch before I bought this tractor. With the grapple I can pick up and load my trailer with any of the logs shown other than the 24 foot one. Using the grapple keeps them fairly clean.

I can skid any of them with the boom and tongs mounted on the rear. If the ground is too steep, I winch the log to the tractor, tilt the boom, grab them with the tongs, raise the boom and go. I can also drop the log if it wants to take me for a ride.

Of course skidding does not keep them completely out of the dirt.
Ron


----------



## Sandhill Crane

There is a disadvantage to the arch in that the cable needs to be unspooled, and respooled each time to keep from pinching it on the drum and kinking it, and jamming it. Well worth it however.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Most people buying the subcompacts live on suburban lots of only 1/2 acre-1 acre of land. A 60hp farm tractor would be a little overkill. LOL





My Kioti is about 7k lbs with the loader, Rimguard filled tires and 3 point box on. The little Case hi wheeler is only a 7th of that with wheel weights on. Its still fun to zip around on, and will still pull a lot of weight.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've pulled some fairly big loads with this small tractor,







They can be fun, but they are pretty limited in what they will do...

I'm not sure what that pulling "Rolling loads" was suppose to prove... Especially down a grade, like some of that was. lol

SR


----------



## dave_dj1

sirbuildalot said:


> Most people buying the subcompacts live on suburban lots of only 1/2 acre-1 acre of land. A 60hp farm tractor would be a little overkill. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kioti is about 7k lbs with the loader, Rimguard filled tires and 3 point box on. The little Case hi wheeler is only a 7th of that with wheel weights on. Its still fun to zip around on, and will still pull a lot of weight.



Not to argue but have you weighed that Kioti?


----------



## 15psd

Here's my little B Series woods tractor. Not the ideal candidate for hilly wooded terrain but does just fine until I can get another mini ex.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sirbuildalot said:


> Most people buying the subcompacts live on suburban lots of only 1/2 acre-1 acre of land. A 60hp farm tractor would be a little overkill. LOL



You forgot to mention what size you buy if you have 20 acres of timberland. Lol.


----------



## sirbuildalot

dave_dj1 said:


> Not to argue but have you weighed that Kioti?


I haven't brought out my scale. lol

The base tractor is 4000 lbs. 
The loader brings it to 5500 lbs. 
The Rimguard is 500 lbs. per tire, so 6500 lbs., 
and the weight box with concrete is around 900 lbs. 
So total 7400 lbs.


----------



## sirbuildalot

mountainguyed67 said:


> You forgot to mention what size you buy if you have 20 acres of timberland. Lol.


For 20 acres I recommend 40-60 hp. I think more important than hp though is weight and lift capacities.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've pulled some fairly big loads with this small tractor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be fun, but they are pretty limited in what they will do...
> 
> I'm not sure what that pulling "Rolling loads" was suppose to prove... Especially down a grade, like some of that was. lol
> 
> SR


Most of the items I pull be it firewood, stone, dirt, etc. is going to be in a trailer which are on wheels. The last time I pulled dead weight like a sled with my gt's they pulled around 1000-1200 lbs.


----------



## dave_dj1

sirbuildalot said:


> I haven't brought out my scale. lol
> 
> The base tractor is 4000 lbs.
> The loader brings it to 5500 lbs.
> The Rimguard is 500 lbs. per tire, so 6500 lbs.,
> and the weight box with concrete is around 900 lbs.
> So total 7400 lbs.


I was just curious, thanks.


----------



## mountainguyed67

nettle said:


> The chains are Aquiline Talons.



The biggest size on their chart is one size smaller than my loader size. And that size is $1,724 per pair.


----------



## Big_Eddy

Johnny D was earning his keep yesterday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captjack

Well its not a tractor, I still have the JD 5400 but this is a beast in the firewood making process !!!


----------



## Willy Firewood

I have not been back here for too long. It seems you guys have been working all the while. 

I finally found a log / root grapple that I liked at an acceptable price. I bought it from a place that sells skid steer attachments that is about 2 hours away so big savings on the cost / shipping. They had many grapples of different uses, widths, and weights. It mounts on the tractor loader and is 84” wide with the split or two lid top. It opens huge and with long tines can bite a huge load. It is very well made but not overly heavy for the size.

I wanted it to cover the front wheels for cleanups and the outside tread on the cront and rear is 84”. After more use if I ever want to reduce width or weight, I can remove one tooth or section from each side without getting into the hydraulic lid coverage.


----------



## Jere39

Snow on my trails to my firewood is getting a little too deep, so I have been raising the plow up a little and smoothing them out. I mostly appreciate the snow for smoothing out my trails, and making dragging easier, but when my ATV and carts start high centering it gets to be a pain. Here is 17 minutes of my Deere x728 taking another couple inches off my trail network. Probably a good think you can quit anytime you want when watching youtube:


----------



## captjack

Willy Firewood said:


> I have not been back here for too long. It seems you guys have been working all the while.
> 
> I finally found a log / root grapple that I liked at an acceptable price. I bought it from a place that sells skid steer attachments that is about 2 hours away so big savings on the cost / shipping. They had many grapples of different uses, widths, and weights. It mounts on the tractor loader and is 84” wide with the split or two lid top. It opens huge and with long tines can bite a huge load. It is very well made but not overly heavy for the size.
> 
> I wanted it to cover the front wheels for cleanups and the outside tread on the cront and rear is 84”. After more use if I ever want to reduce width or weight, I can remove one tooth or section from each side without getting into the hydraulic lid coverage.


Yeah you have to watch the ones 80 inches or so they get heavy and cut down on lifting capacity. The one I have is just under 1k lbs The machine has a 2700 working load and break out of 5k lbs so I can get the bid stuff off the ground bur getting them on a trailer is slow going hahah


----------



## Ktompkins93

Got a new tractor to help with firewood. Kioti CK3510 Tractor came just in time as the neighbor had a couple large maple trees cut down and gave me all the wood.












Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willy Firewood

Captain - I agree that the big grapples can be too heavy. This 84” grapple weighs about 1,100 and it feels like it out on the loader. It was important to me that the design if needed allows removal of one tooth section on each side without getting too close to the hydraulics. 
The tractor has breakout of around 6,000 and normal lift and carrying capacity of 3,300.
So if needed the grapple could be reduced in width and weight.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have a Bobcat skid steer that proves to be valuable. However there are many places that it just can not go. It fits in the back of my dump truck just fine and that is it. It does not go into rugged steep areas. So I am planning on making some Garden Tractor modifications. A 22 GPM pump for a a loader bucket about 5oo lbs capacity. A hydraulic winch with about 100 to 150' of cable. Widen the front end with some springs and shocks. Good brakes for the front wheels. On relative flat ground it can pull around a small trailer with a half cord of wood as is. It could go often to my projects that are only accessible by good 4X4. I have a couple of small trailers that it fits into nicely. Seems like a good plan, but I do not see any others. Thanks


----------



## Willy Firewood

Ktomp - Wow, shiny! That is a lot of weight out off the rear end! Keep it and your workers safe!
Ted - You need to include photos of all that!


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Willy Firewood said:


> Ktomp - Wow, shiny! That is a lot of weight out off the rear end! Keep it and your workers safe!
> Ted - You need to include photos of all that!


What workers No body wants to work. I will include pictures. Was kinda hoping for people to say how it will have no value and I could do some thing else. Thanks


----------



## Willy Firewood

Ted - my reply was bifurcated to A. Ktomp and B. Ted.
No commentary intended about the value of your machinery or your activities.


----------



## husqvarna257

I just added a log grapple to my tractor. Now I need to drop the snow blower and put the backhoe on. Big maple round had my rear tires spinning on the dirt road.


----------



## fishercat

Love this machine!


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I ran across a low hour tractor for a very good price a hundred miles away. However I am already committed for the next two months so trying to figure out if I can make this happen. The John Deere would have to have a very substantial winch mounted on the front to enable it to go up hills pulling a trailer and a few other modifications. The mini tractor is the only thing I can think of the will easily fit into any of my pickups. This is what I want to set up. Thanks


----------



## fields_mj

Ted Jenkins said:


> I ran across a low hour tractor for a very good price a hundred miles away. However I am already committed for the next two months so trying to figure out if I can make this happen. The John Deere would have to have a very substantial winch mounted on the front to enable it to go up hills pulling a trailer and a few other modifications. The mini tractor is the only thing I can think of the will easily fit into any of my pickups. This is what I want to set up. Thanks


My experience with tractors goes something like this. It's much cheaper to buy a tractor that's configured the way you want/need it to be than it is to buy one that isn't and start modifying things. Of course there are various attachments that you may add over time, but make sure it already has a loader, AG tires (make sure the tires have never had calcium chloride in them), hydraulic circuits you want, and the load carrying capacity to perform as intended. I wouldn't go out and spend $16K on a tractor just to use for firewood and then justify it with the buy once, cry once logo, but I would make sure that I bought something big enough to do what I wanted to do with it AND new enough that it was still somewhat serviceable. 

What equipment would work well for you really depends on exactly what your circumstances are. I mainly cut hickory, oak, and locust, and the trees range from 18" to just under 30" at the base. I trailer my firewood (in log form) quite a ways down the high way (over an hour with a load on), so what works well and what doesn't work worth a darn is going to be different for me than for someone that mainly cuts 8" to 16" Ash on their own back 40.


----------



## Willy Firewood

Fishercat - Great photo!
When not flexing tractor muscles remember to carry low and slow.
Best wishes.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

fields_mj said:


> My experience with tractors goes something like this. It's much cheaper to buy a tractor that's configured the way you want/need it to be than it is to buy one that isn't and start modifying things. Of course there are various attachments that you may add over time, but make sure it already has a loader, AG tires (make sure the tires have never had calcium chloride in them), hydraulic circuits you want, and the load carrying capacity to perform as intended. I wouldn't go out and spend $16K on a tractor just to use for firewood and then justify it with the buy once, cry once logo, but I would make sure that I bought something big enough to do what I wanted to do with it AND new enough that it was still somewhat serviceable.
> 
> What equipment would work well for you really depends on exactly what your circumstances are. I mainly cut hickory, oak, and locust, and the trees range from 18" to just under 30" at the base. I trailer my firewood (in log form) quite a ways down the high way (over an hour with a load on), so what works well and what doesn't work worth a darn is going to be different for me than for someone that mainly cuts 8" to 16" Ash on their own back 40.


A number of years ago I needed a winch to drag logs up embankments and hills. None are available then or to day. So I built one. Total cost under $500. I contacted some fabrication shops to discover they would build to my specs for $50,000 to $70,000. The winch has proven to be valuable from time to time. When it is needed there is nothing else that will do. This particular situation looks just like it. My cost to build a tractor well under $1500 but once I start there is no substitute. It will likely take me a whole summer of free time to get it operational. I have a crawler with a four in one bucket that moves logs just fine but it hardly ever gets used. It takes several hours to get it loaded on to a trailer then a day to transport it to a location then another day to dead head it to a site. Total turn around time is a week if all goes smooth. The USFS will not allow me to leave it any where for more than over night and it leaves a huge foot print. When it is needed it is valuable. My skid steer Bobcat is much faster but it still leaves a pretty good foot print. It however can be put on one of many trailers and hauled with a pick up to where ever. It can not be left any where that some one could notice it. It however will not pull a load up a hill though. I can buy a garden size tractor with a loader bucket but that is it. Tractors in general do not have operational brakes especially garden tractor sizes. Kabota type all wheel drive tractors seem like the closest thing to reality. They in many cases could be driven on to the back of a normal pickup but still would be unable to haul a laod up a hill with out the aid of a winch. So a tractor with great brakes loader capable small foot print and winch would have to be fabricated. A garden tractor that leaves a small foot print much easier to obscure and would have the capacity to pull a load up a steep hill seems like the best option. Hopefully some one will find flaws in my logic and talk me out of it before I start. Thanks


----------



## agvg

Out clearing some areas


























Sent fra min Nokia 7.2 via Tapatalk


----------



## fields_mj

With views like that, I might have a hard time staying focused on getting the work done.


----------



## agvg

You get used to it 














Sent fra min Nokia 7.2 via Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Ted Jenkins said:


> I ran across a low hour tractor for a very good price a hundred miles away. However I am already committed for the next two months so trying to figure out if I can make this happen. The John Deere would have to have a very substantial winch mounted on the front to enable it to go up hills pulling a trailer and a few other modifications. The mini tractor is the only thing I can think of the will easily fit into any of my pickups. This is what I want to set up. Thanks


Is that a 1025r? I love mine!


----------



## rwoods

agvg said:


> Out clearing some areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min Nokia 7.2 via Tapatalk


Beautiful country. Ron


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Yes it is. Thanks


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Ted Jenkins: What about a quad with tracks and a log arch or trailer/


----------



## MacAttack

Ted Jenkins said:


> Yes it is. Thanks


1025r is a fantastic tractor, mine is a 2015.
If it hasn't already been done, be sure to replace the air cleaner with the new design that mounts to the radiator support and not the metal bracket on the valve cover. Major design flaw and the valve covers are breaking and destroying the engines on 2015 - 2018 or thereabout 1025s.
Here is how I modified mine and removed the metal bracket from the valve cover.





And here's muh tractors... JD 1025r, 1050
Satoh Elk
JD 316


----------



## Ted Jenkins

MacAttack said:


> 1025r is a fantastic tractor, mine is a 2015.
> If it hasn't already been done, be sure to replace the air cleaner with the new design that mounts to the radiator support and not the metal bracket on the valve cover. Major design flaw and the valve covers are breaking and destroying the engines on 2015 - 2018 or thereabout 1025s.
> Here is how I modified mine and removed the metal bracket from the valve cover.
> View attachment 918770
> View attachment 918771
> View attachment 918772
> 
> 
> And here's muh tractors... JD 1025r, 1050
> Satoh Elk
> JD 316
> 
> View attachment 918774
> View attachment 918777
> 
> View attachment 918778


Love your building very nice collection Thanks


----------



## dave_dj1

New addition to the firewood tractor





I've been making these


----------



## Scottiechop

1947 Allis Chalmers still gettiner done


----------



## Scottiechop

My Kubota geared up for small scale logging and firewood extraction..Forks and Farmi


----------



## Lowhog

Kubota b2650


----------



## klaibs27

Alright, I just bought a 4wd John Deere 750 compact tractor at an auction but come to find out it didn't have a front driveshaft assembly. Even without 4wd, I hope to put it to good use with a pair of bucket forks and some sort of rear carryall with ballast. I would like to eventually fix the 4wd so does anyone know of a salvage yard that I might get a whole assembly. The tractor is so old that the driveshaft and other components in the assembly are no longer available through Deere. I'm in PA but will pay for shipping from anywhere.


----------



## Jules083

klaibs27 said:


> Alright, I just bought a 4wd John Deere 750 compact tractor at an auction but come to find out it didn't have a front driveshaft assembly. Even without 4wd, I hope to put it to good use with a pair of bucket forks and some sort of rear carryall with ballast. I would like to eventually fix the 4wd so does anyone know of a salvage yard that I might get a whole assembly. The tractor is so old that the driveshaft and other components in the assembly are no longer available through Deere. I'm in PA but will pay for shipping from anywhere.



That sucks to hear. I've had good luck on ebay for old parts. If I see a seller that seems to have a lot of parts for sale I've messaged them asking about the part I need, it's worked a few times. You'll need weight on the rear and tire chains at a minimum, loader tractors are helpless with 2wd and weight in the bucket. The worst part is on hills. I don't know your terrain, but going downhill in 2wd with a loaded bucket you have almost no brakes and it will get away from you in a hurry sometimes.


----------



## Jules083

Got a bunch done the past few days. Borrowed my dad's tractor to drag logs out of the pile and get them close, then put it away because he's kind of particular and doesn't let me get dust on it. The next day cut the logs smaller so my little tractor can pick them up, carried them to the pile, cut them up, and threw the rounds on the pile. Next is the part I hate, splitting, hauling, and stacking. This pile is only about 1/3 mile from the house, so I haul it with the tractor and a small 4x8 trailer.


----------



## Huskybill

I started building a front end loader and backhoe and got the front subframe fabricated then the prostate cancer hit. My project has been sitting around 15+ years.

I do have a Willy’s Jeep tractor. I boxed the frame with 3/8” plate, triple boxed it in the rear for the mini steel rock dump body. Still in progress. It has locrites front and rear with 5:38:1 gears.


----------



## Huskybill

Here’s a before pic. Owned it for 25 years now best $400 I ever spent. Running with a 4 way plow. The plan is to add power steering, better brakes, swamp buggy tires.


----------



## Brufab

Ford 600 series tractor with rear forks stacks alot of wood for us.


----------



## rwoods

Brufab, 

I used rear mounted forks for years. Though my compact utility tractor’s lift was rated at just over a ton, I moved a lot of wood with it.

Ron


----------



## Brufab

Yea the tractor we got it says 1250#


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jules083 said:


> The worst part is on hills.



Wait! They have hills in Ohio???


----------



## Huskybill

I have three int154’s one with a 60” deck, one with the creeper with a 54” plow. The other is a loader, hoe project. All 2wd
I found out really the snowplow ain’t worth squat with out dual rear wheel weights, front wheel weights and ice chains. 
My 4x4 Jeep tractor with locrites in the diffs 75 hp kicks butt in the snow


----------



## Brufab

We have a 9n with back blade and chains. Without the chains couldn't anything. 600 series we have has pie weights and trying to find a set of used chains for it locally.


----------



## Huskybill

Without wheel weights and ice bar chains 2wd tractor is useless that’s my point. Freaking heavy wet deep snow follows me. Every house I owned the driveway gets slammed. My neighbors get inches I get feet.


----------



## klaibs27

Brufab said:


> Ford 600 series tractor with rear forks stacks alot of wood for us.


How much weight do you have in the front with this size log on the back. Looking at a set of 3pt forks at another auction.


----------



## Brufab

0 weight on front. The log was freshly felled popple 10'6" I can't find my other pics wjere we would stack a ton of those smaller saw logs that are in the pics of the piles. Weight was maxed out on the 3pt hydraulics though any more then possible blown seals I'm thinking


----------



## Brufab

klaibs27 said:


> How much weight do you have in the front with this size log on the back. Looking at a set of 3pt forks at another auction.


These forks were the county line brand from tsc I believe. They are made real heavy duty be nice to have adjustable forks since not all pallets fit the dimensions of the forks.


----------



## Brufab

rwoods said:


> Brufab,
> 
> I used rear mounted forks for years. Though my compact utility tractor’s lift was rated at just over a ton, I moved a lot of wood with it.
> 
> Ron


Wow a ton! That would get me into trouble lol.


----------



## rwoods

Brufab said:


> Wow a ton! That would get me into trouble lol.


My first compact tractor was a JD 750. It was rated around 850# at 24" behind the arms. I managed to break one of the lift arms in two skidding a white pine. My next was a JD4400 rated at 2200#. I broke it as well while loading sections of a 4' oak. My current is a JD4710 with a FEL - it works much better.
Ron


----------



## 5155

Where do you guys find the weight ratings for the 3-point?
Other than an owners' manual.


----------



## Brufab

Website called tractordata




__





TractorData.com Ford 640 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## 5155

Thanks, heres mine.




__





TractorData.com Ford 1710 Offset tractor information







www.tractordata.com




Surprised me for a little bugger.


----------



## Brufab

Dang that thing is like babe the blue ox! That rear lift capacity is insane. I think that tractor data and yesterday's tractors are like Mike acres internet for chainsaws.


----------



## Brufab

If our older ford's had that lift capacity the front wheels would never be touching the ground


----------



## rwoods

For real world application you need to know the point where the capacity was measured. At the pin and 24" out makes a big difference.

Also those lift capacities assume a properly ballasted tractor. Front weights are likely needed on the compact tractors to lift to capacity - mine all required weighting the front end.

Ron


----------



## Jmsvickers

I'm looking to get a set of forks for my kubota 2501 to move some logs around to my processing area. I have some ash, maple and red oak.

I know titan doesn't have the best reputation, but I don't plan on overloading them, as my tractor doesn't have the highest list rating. I found a set that are not adjustable with a solid back plate for $500, I also found a back plate made of vertical slats that appears to be a bit heavier duty but is about twice the cost. 

I would like to keep the assembly lighter to try and maximize my lift height if I ever need to pick anything else up. 

Does anyone have any experience with these forks? I would like to get a heavy duty set but for their intended purpose and my want for other equipment (ms661 for a mill) means I should (need to) try and save a bit if I can, but if they bend and break lifting a 16-20" dia ~13' long log(s) then I should spring for the larger set. 

Also the forks are not adjustable with by itself makes me lean toward the larger set bit if I'm overthinking it and adjustable forks aren't that important then I'll go order the less expensive set and be done with it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Jmsvickers said:


> I'm looking to get a set of forks for my kubota 2501 to move some logs around to my processing area. I have some ash, maple and red oak.
> 
> I know titan doesn't have the best reputation, but I don't plan on overloading them, as my tractor doesn't have the highest list rating. I found a set that are not adjustable with a solid back plate for $500, I also found a back plate made of vertical slats that appears to be a bit heavier duty but is about twice the cost.
> 
> I would like to keep the assembly lighter to try and maximize my lift height if I ever need to pick anything else up.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these forks? I would like to get a heavy duty set but for their intended purpose and my want for other equipment (ms661 for a mill) means I should (need to) try and save a bit if I can, but if they bend and break lifting a 16-20" dia ~13' long log(s) then I should spring for the larger set.
> 
> Also the forks are not adjustable with by itself makes me lean toward the larger set bit if I'm overthinking it and adjustable forks aren't that important then I'll go order the less expensive set and be done with it.




I find myself sliding my forks together or apart more often than I would have thought. Ymmv.


----------



## Jmsvickers

Ryan'smilling said:


> I find myself sliding my forks together or apart more often than I would have thought. Ymmv.


When moving logs or for other purposes?


----------



## Bearcreek

Jmsvickers said:


> Also the forks are not adjustable with by itself makes me lean toward the larger set bit if I'm overthinking it and adjustable forks aren't that important then I'll go order the less expensive set and be done with it.


If the forks are predominantly for moving logs and pallets (assuming they're set up for a standard pallet) adjustable isn't that big of a deal. It is really nice to be able to slide them together for some things though.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I slide the forks a lot. Pallets come in different sizes. Some have wings, stringers set in several inch from the sides.
Some have three stringers. I also use a trailer ball set up, that slides on two forks 6" apart, to move trailers.


----------



## Jmsvickers

I belive I am going to spring for the better set, buy once cry once right? I'll order them next month, baring anything ends that catches my fancy


----------



## ericm979

I have had no problems with my Titan forks. They mostly get used to move IBC totes full of wood. Each tote weighs about 2200 lbs when the wood is wet. Your L2501 loader has a lower capacity and won't be lifting as much.

I think where guys have problems with forks is when they are digging with them. I have a backhoe for that.

Wow the prices of the forks sure have gone up since I got mine four years ago.


----------



## Jmsvickers

Those are the ones I'm looking at, they are titan as well.


----------

